#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-06
<m477> DO WANT :]
<m477> standardowo w emacs'ie pod ctrl-m niby ma byc podpowiadanie skladni, a mi przechodzi do nastepnej linijki
<m477> ?
 * winter nie zna emacsa
<winter> m477: co tam nocny marku
<kklimonda^> m477: standardowo jest pod M-/ jedno z dopelnien
<EsmD> winter: a co u ciebie, dzienny tadeuszu?
<winter> oglądam nasl.tv
<winter> i retardy na archach mnie zbanowali :-D
<winter> debile
<EsmD> swoja droga tak na przyszlosc, Stirlitz: bounds.c czy jakos tak - za to odpowiada jakis c++-anno-costamdalej
<EsmD> jakis pakiet chyba
<EsmD> na archac?
<EsmD> *archac
<EsmD> h...
<winter> na polskich kanałach archlinuksa
<EsmD> aha
<EsmD> no na np. #rootnode zbanowali nie wiem czemu cale bshellz :P
<winter> wrogie szele widać
<EsmD> btw jest ktos teraz ktoremu by sie chcialo mi pomoc przy kompilacji sterownika do siemensa a100? :P
<winter> a co nie trybi
<EsmD> "sudo make" wyskakuje blad - make[2]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<EsmD> przy sudo make*
<winter> pokaż jego readme
<EsmD> chyba nie ma, sterownik jakis typ pzerobil, 6 post http://linux360.pl/forum/thread-3436.html
<EsmD> *przerobil
<winter> unikaj takiego softu
<winter> skutki takiego przerabiania mogą być nieprzewidywalne
<winter> idę zajarać
<EsmD> chodzi mi o to ze chce miec sterownik po prostu. jednemu uzytkownikowi stamtad dziala, a na linuxa nie ma jakiegos "oficjalnego" sterownika do Siemensa A100
<winter> użyj windowsa
<winter> a jak chcesz linuksa to
<winter> nie używaj sprzetu niekompatybilnego z linuksem
<EsmD> nie mam wyboru, neta musze miec. A linuxa bym zuywal na zasadzie ciekawostki, poznawania czegos nowego
<EsmD> *uzywal
<winter> EsmD: to skok na głęboką wodę
<EsmD> winter: gdyby bede mial internet, no i mozliwosc 1024x768 przy np. 85hzto bede mial google
<winter> EsmD: podłącz kompa do routera [solved]
<EsmD> nie mam takich mozliwosci :P
<winter> peszek
<winter> EsmD: to jest GNU/Linux i niektóre egzotyczne rzeczy poprostu nie będą działać
<winter> miej to na uwadze kupując sprzęt
<EsmD> czytalem ze linuxa dotknal problem ktory maja systemy skierowane do zwyklych ludzi - defaultowy kernel sie staje ociezaly bo musi rozpoznawac coraz wiecej urzadzen
<EsmD> ja przyszedlem na gotowe :P
<winter> no napewno sterowników przybywa
<winter> ale
<winter> a: to wciąż za mało
<winter> b: jakość części z nich pozostawia wiele do życzenia
<EsmD> no niestety, tak jak nvidii np.
<Matan[M]> bry
<Lesiuk> ;(
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> jo
<m477> kklimonda^: dzieki  faktycznie
<lisu> powitać
 * Wizard ziewa
<lisu> w ekg jest coś takiego jak whois?
<Wizard> ekg czy ekg2?
<lisu> ekg (bez 2)
<lisu1> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<PoKrAk> `pong
<Wizard> lisu1: jest find
<lisu1> hmm, sprawdzimy thx
<lisu1> find, za mało opcji niestety, choć do tych rzeczy do jakich został napisany bardzo pomocny. Ale nie ma tam opcji której potrzebuje.
<shpaq> mornin'
<EsmDMialDC> buten morden
<Wizard> unity się domyślnie instaluje z ubuntu-desktop?
<PoKrAk> ta
<Wizard> to se wypróbuję
<dudi> Witam:)
<Dudi> Już naprawiony został problem z broadcom:)
<Wizard> cześć Dudi
<Wizard> śmiga ci?
<Dudi> jak burza:D
<Wizard> ja was niedługo będę męczył pewnie o dotykowy ekran w lapku
<Wizard> bo szczerze wątpię, że zadziała
<Dudi> no to przyłączę się:)
<Dudi> a czekaj podłączę nawet teraz zobaczę czy zadziała
<Dudi> ok dziwne
<lisu1> podobno działa, ale tylko jako "touchpad"?
<lisu1> afk
<Dudi> nie działa to na pewno
<Wizard> co, dotykowy ekran?
<Wizard> na wiki ubuntu pisali, że w natty ten model działa od razu
<Dudi> znaczy wyświetla się dodatkowy pasek na górz oraz na oryginalnym nie odświerzający się czarny pas
<Wizard> działają również (wg wiki) gesty i dotykanie wielopalcowe, o ile się windows nie używa (lol) i odwracanie ekranu po złożeniu go na klawiaturę
<Dudi> chyba musze zrobić relog
<Dudi> z/w
<Wizard> ale wierzyć mi się nie chce
<Dudi> No mój ekran wyglądał o tak http://www.dropmocks.com/mV3vu
<Dudi> jeszcze dwa pytania czy wiecie jak sobie wrzucić ikonę dropbox na miejsce ubuntuone?
<Dudi> i jak można wrzucic skype zamiast emphaty?
<Dudi> bo fajne rozwiązanie z tą zbiorczą kopertą nie powiem
<PoKrAk> zainstalwac
<Dudi> no dobra jest zainstalowany ale chce to mieć w polu pod kopertą na pasku tak jak był ubuntu one
<PoKrAk> wywal ubuntu :)
<Dudi> wywaliłem już
<PoKrAk> zainstaluj debiana
<Dudi> takim sposobem wolę zainstalować windę
<PoKrAk> powodzenia
<Wizard> ja pierdzielę
<Wizard> unity nie umie xrandr
<Wizard> i to nie umie bardziej niż inne wmy o_O
<V_> witam, moze tutaj ktos bedzie mi w stanie rozjasnic pewna sprawe, probowalem na #ubuntu ale tam jest taki ruch ze nawet gdyby kogos tam zabili nikt by nie zwrocil uwagi, ale do rzeczy: jak uruchomic czysta sesje gnome zainstalowalem sobie openboxa w ktorym do pliku ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh dopisalem kilka programow jak tint2 itp a teraz te programy sie uruchamiaja przy uruchomieniu sesji gnome
<Wizard> wyłącz openbox jako wma w gnome i zrób, żeby nim był metacity
<Wizard> swoją drogą, to nieźle, że się sam zmienia :D
<V_> gdzie znajde ta opcje?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<PoKrAk> w ustawieniach gnome
<PoKrAk> w system administracja albo preferencje
<Dudi> z jakiego programu korzystacie do ściągania napisów na ubuntu 11.04?
<PoKrAk> napiprojekt
<Wizard> moja żona używa gnapi
<Dudi> PoKrAk, ja jedynie spotkałem się z kolonami napiprojekt jest oficjalna wersja na linux?
<PoKrAk> z wine działa
<Dudi> Kurde bo próbowałem qnapi ale niestety z menu kontekstowego nie działa
<mati75> V_: używasz openbox jak menadżer w gnome?
<Dudi> jak dodałem pewne polecenie do menu kontekstowego jak je teraz usunąć?
<Wizard> dlaczego unity wyświetla ten sam panel na wszystkich monitorach? :D
<Wizard> po co mi 3 zegarki?
<V_> mati75, wlasnie nie chce miec osobne dwa srodowiska czyste gnome i openbox
<Dudi> Wizard, pewnie dla tego że nie pomyśleli jeszcze o wielu monitorach:)
<spass> Dudi: qnapi można z konsoli używać
<Dudi> oo serio? jak?
<mati75> qnapi-gnome jest
<spass> qnapi -c film
<mati75> V_: openbox oddzielnie, gnome odzielnie, tak?
<V_> mati75,  a teraz po zainstalowaniu openbox i i wpisaniu rzeczy do autostart.sh te programy laduja sie przy uruchamianu gnome, tak
<mati75> V_: dziwnie
<mati75> gnome-session-properties
<Dudi> spass, ok ale to nie zmienia faktu że chcę się pozbyć polecenia "ściągnij napisy" z menu kontekstowego- jak?
<mati75> wywal to co ci nie potrzebne
<Dudi> ok z.w
<V_> ok dzieki
<dudi_> V_, niestety nie zadziałało
<dudi_> co więcej nawet to nie działa
<dudi_> w sensie to polecenie
<V_> ktory program jest "najlepszy" do plikow epub, zathura ktorego uzywam do pdf niestety nie chce mi otworzyc tego formatu
<dudi_> jest jakaś opcja by totem ładował napisy od razu?
<moozg> tak, apt-get install vlc ;-)
<PoKrAk> mlayer to robi od reki
<moozg> a na poważnie to totem nie rozumie pochyleń i boldów w napisach
<moozg> i wyświetla <b> <i> i inne znaczki
<dudi_> aaa
<dudi_> no ok to teraz program do muzyki i filmów ?
<moozg> ja do filmów używam vlc właśnie
<dudi_> i żeby ładował od razu pliki napisu?
<PoKrAk> gnome-mplayer
<PoKrAk> vlc
<moozg> nie bardzo wiem co masz na myśli że automatycznie ładuje
<moozg> jesli z netu, to nie używam i nieznam takiego
<moozg> ale jeśli plik txt o nazwie filmu, to vlc
<dudi_> to może inaczej
<moozg> również mkv z osadzonymi napisami w pliku
<PoKrAk> mplayer tyz
<dudi_> jak w banshee zmienić kodowanie?
<moozg> z tego korzystam najczęściej
<moozg> a do muzy audacious - najbardziej kompaktowy
<fi9o> deadbeef lepszy m isie wydaje od audacious.
<dudi_> ok to teraz pytanie roku jak wrzucić deadbeef lub audacious na miejsce banshee na górnym pasku?
<BlessJah> mocp najlepszy
<dudi_> nie istotne już który lepszy
<BlessJah> dudi_: masz na myśli aktywator?
<dudi_> yep
<BlessJah> prawoklik na ikonce w menu i tam sprawdzy czy nie ma czegos takiego jak dodaj do panelu czy cos
<BlessJah> w windowsie dziala
<dudi_> znaczy jeśli to co steruje banshee na panelu
<BlessJah> steruje?
<dudi_> masz ubuntu 11.04?
<BlessJah> dudi_: archlinux
<dudi_> Pomoże mi ktoś wytłumaczyć koledze co mam na myśli? Nie znam jeszcze do końca terminów linuxa
<BlessJah> zgaduję że masz na myśli 3 ikonki które masz na pasku, znane już od czasów starożytnych (tj od czasow walkmanów i kaset VHS), play/pause stop next i previous
<BlessJah> trafiłem?
<dudi_> yep
<BlessJah> no to ci nie pomogę, nie wiem jak to jest rozwiązane
<BlessJah> wiem jak ja bym to zrobił, i moge się założyć że twórcy zrobili to zupełnie na odwrót
<dudi_> tyle ze no fajnie było by to zintegrować bo banshee nie ma ale sterowanie dalej jest
<BlessJah> jeśli nie boisz się angielskiego, możesz próbować szczęścia na #ubuntu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zawsze jesteś taki niezdecydowany?
<dudi_> angielskiego się nie boję ale - no nic spróbuję
<spass> dudi_: qnapi przez konsole działa...
<spass> sam skrypt pod to pisałem, aby rekurencyjnie po katalogu leciał
<spass> i nie ściągał dla tych co już mają
<spass> dudi_: man qnapi
<V_> ktory slownik jest domyslny w ubuntu? tzn mozna z niego korzystac w najwiekszej ilosci programow?
<dudi_> no spoko przez konsole działa
<pajtoniv> Re
<BlessJah> V_: co rozumiesz przez slownik?
<BlessJah> V_: sprawdzanie pisowni?
<PoKrAk> aspell wpolish i polish itp
<V_> sprawdzanie pisowni, tak
<BlessJah> kazdy program bedzie sie staral sciagnac to z czego korzysta
<PoKrAk> w opisie pakietu sprawdz
<dudi_> spass, powiedz mi może jak mam usunąć polecenie "ściągnij napisy" z menu kontekstowego
<spass> dudi_: gdybym wiedział, to bym powiedział :)
<PoKrAk> aptitude purge program do napisów
<spass> w pracy siedzę, nawet przetestować nie mam jak
<BlessJah> spass: nie pozwolili ci ubuntu zainstalowac?
<spass> BlessJah: nie pytałem :)
<dudi_> może relog pozwoli pozbyć sie sterowania banshee
<bastetmilo> spass - to idź sie zapytaj.... ;)
<spass> suse mamy 7.3 więc byłby to progress...
<BlessJah> regres
<spass> grunt, że działa :) i to na ~4000 pctów
 * spass sie nie pomylil z zerami
<BlessJah> spass: to co wy robicie?
<spass> pracujemy na wypłaty :)
<BlessJah> aha
<spass> BlessJah: sklepy -> lidl ;)
<BlessJah> spass: codziennie od rana wlaczasz 4k pctów a za toba idzie koleś który je wyłącza?
<BlessJah> jak zdążysz w 8h to dostajesz wypłatę, jak nie to kicha?
<mati75> BlessJah: po co wyłączać?
<spass> BlessJah: nie... od tego mamy tanią siłę roboczą ze wschodu. :D
<BlessJah> to znaczy ze ty stoisz nad nimi z batem
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<spass> ano :)
<spass> policz sobie ile sklepów ma lidl na świecie
<spass> stąd ta liczba :)
<BlessJah> jak rozumiem to ty zarządzasz tymi 4k pieców
<BlessJah> <:
<spass> a sorki... 7000
<BlessJah> spass: w kazdym lidlu jest tylko jeden pecet?
<spass> BlessJah: 7k linuksów i 7k windozy
<spass> na sklepie są 2
<spass> taki i taki\
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<BlessJah> pasjansa może ustawiać tylko szef i jego zastępca, reszta zapie... ten, wykłada towar
<spass> no jakoś tak
<spass> taki spory klaster obliczeniowy by był z tego
<BlessJah> spass: właśnie, masz dostęp zdalny do tych komputerów?
<spass> do tych w kraju
<spass> i centrali
<BlessJah> skoro już mowa o klastrze...
<BlessJah> przecież oni i tak nie wykorzystują mocy obliczeniowej
<BlessJah> pasjansa na pewno stawiaja
<spass> BlessJah: no jakby im odblokowali to pewnie tak :)
<BlessJah> to robimy tak:
<BlessJah> odblokujesz pasjansa
<BlessJah> i stawiamy botnet
<spass> pasjansowy ? :)
<spass> to jak emacsem przez sendmail :)
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> szef stawia pasjansa, moc sie marnuje, wiec wykorzystamy moc obliczeniowa do niecnych celow
<spass> tak... obciążyć procesor, aby podgrzać kawę...
<dudi> Ok banshee control poszło się
<BlessJah> spass: no nie mow mi ze caly lidl na pIII działa
<spass> IV się lepiej grzały
<Wizard> hmm, całekiem fajne to unity
<dudi> a właśnie ten pasek na górze to nie zasługa unity?
<Wizard> zależy co masz włączone
<pajtoniv> Manager polaczen, odpada Network-Manager i wicd, jakies sugestie?
<PoKrAk> wicid
<PoKrAk> a zawsze zostaje wpisanie adresu z reki
<pajtoniv> Odpada,
<pajtoniv> musze miec wszystko wlasnie `pod reka` nie z reki.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<PoKrAk> które odpada ?
<pajtoniv> wicid, jest cos takiego faktycznie?
<PoKrAk> ifconfig eth0 inet $1 netmask $2
<PoKrAk> i masz pod reka jako skrypt
<pajtoniv> Z WiFi tez tak zgrabnie poradzisz?
<PoKrAk> wicd jest i jes b dobre
<PoKrAk> sam tego uzywam
<PoKrAk> tez jest do ogarniecia
<PoKrAk> wiec wicd ci zostaje
<pajtoniv> Wiem, ze jest, ale z pewnych wzgledow nie moge pythona wydzierzawic na tym systemie.
<dudi> hej próbowaliście łaczyć się z irc za pomoca emphaty?
<dudi> To jak używał ktoś irc na emphaty?
<PoKrAk> nie
 * lisu1 uzywal
<lisu1> nie polecam, traumatyczne przezycie
<shpaq>  /22
<V_> czy ktoś może używa mplayer pod windowsem?
<jacekowski> ja
<V_> mozesz mi powiedziec gdzie zostaly przeniesione pliki konfiguracyjne tego programu kiedys to bylo tak c:\programy\mplayer\mplayer\input
<V_> a ostatnio wrzucilem nowa binarke mplayer.exe i juz tych plikow nie czyta
<jacekowski> smplayera uzywaj
<jacekowski> a to gdzies teraz do katalogu usera poszlo
<V_> wlasnie w tym problem ze to stary komputer a ten caly interfejs graficzny to scierwo ktore zabiera ponad 150 mb ram
<V_> podczas gdy sam mp <20
<PoKrAk> ja uzywam
<jacekowski> V_: jak ty te megabajty liczysz?
<V_> proces manager
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich.
<pajtoniv> Hi.
<LeonZ> Jakie środowisko programistyczne zaproponujecie do C++ ... coś zamiast Visual Studio
<pajtoniv> Dev-C++
<LeonZ> Dev-C++ - kompilować czy instalować z pakietów?
<pajtoniv> Wedle uznania.
<pajtoniv> Na czym siedzisz? Ubuntu?
<pajtoniv> Jak tak to repo.
<LeonZ> A jak będę chciał napisać aplikację pod Windę i OpenGL?
<LeonZ> Mam Ubuntu
<pajtoniv> LeonZ: w czym widzisz problem chcac pisac pod OpenGL?
<LeonZ> Pytam czy to będzie dobry wybór?
<pajtoniv> Nie pisalem pod OpenGL ostatnio, aczkolwiek IMO jeden z lepszych.
<pajtoniv> ;p
<LeonZ>  Z tego co wyczytałem to nie powinno być problemów z przeniesieniem aplikacji na windę
<LeonZ> Dzięki za radę.
<pajtoniv> No o to nie pytales, ja moge powiedziec,
<pajtoniv> ze jezeli kod bedzie ok,
<pajtoniv> to i windows zachowa sie godnie.
<LeonZ> Myślę, że dam radę.
<LeonZ> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję. Biorę się za instalację.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mutt moglbys postawic?
<lisu1> BlessJah: po ciul ci? alpine lepszy
<BlessJah> lisu1: bo mutt juz u siebie skonfigurowalem
<BlessJah> ale obczaje alpine
<lisu1> alpine to dawny pine
<BlessJah> zaraz obaczje
<lisu1> zmykam nara
<BlessJah> lisu1: to jak z vimem?
<BlessJah> posadzic nooba i kazac mu wyjsc?
<gjm> Bry
<markusmarecki> hej
<gjm> markusmarecki: witaj
<markusmarecki> mam takie pytanie
<markusmarecki> miałem awarię kontrolera raid
<markusmarecki> włożyłem taki sam
<markusmarecki> ale nie widzi danych
<markusmarecki> jak ponownie wgrać do kontrolera
<PoKrAk> musisz odtworzyc macierz
<markusmarecki> konfigurację dysku
<markusmarecki> dysków
<markusmarecki> jak odtworzę to stracę dane
<markusmarecki> a tego chciał bym uniknąć
<PoKrAk> sklonuj dysk
<PoKrAk> zgraj dane
<gjm> no
<markusmarecki> z macierzy ????????
<PoKrAk> odtworz macierz wgraj dane
<markusmarecki> sklonowanie nic nie da
<markusmarecki> bo to jest 6 dysków
<markusmarecki> i każdy klonować po 2 tera
<PoKrAk> googluj
<jacekowski> backupy sie robi
<PoKrAk> hehehehehehhe
<jacekowski> markusmarecki: jaki to kontroler?
<PoKrAk> conajmniej 2 w dwóch lokalizacjach
<Dreadlish> backupy ftw
<markusmarecki> atto
<jacekowski> zainstaluj oprogramowanie do niego
<markusmarecki> ATTO ExpressSAS R348
<jacekowski> i powinna byc opcja importu macierzy
<markusmarecki> nie wiem czy jest taka opcja
<PoKrAk> to zamiast sprawdzić
<PoKrAk> szukasz odrazu tu porady :/
<PoKrAk> niu niu niu
<markusmarecki> chwila sprawdzam
<przem> szukam malego szybkiego systemu dla virtualbox w windows wystarczy by mial przegladarke interbetowa z flash. podpowie mi ktos?
<spass> win95
<przem> na win95 nie mozna nawet firefoxa juz zainstalowac chozi o to ze jak mnie zablokuja na czacie to zmiana ip nie wystarcza
<spass> przestań h* rzucać zatem... nie trzeba będzie vb ani małego szybkiego słitaśnego systemu
<Wizard> o_O
<spass> :)
<Galvatron> Witam
<Galvatron> Mój Ubuntu 11.04 nie chce czytać (lub nawet montowac - nie jestem pewny) nagrywanych przez siebie płyt CD-R (Brasero i Gnome Baker), a mi kończą się już pomysły. Napędy na 100% są sprawne. Sprawa jest troche gardłowa, bo jutro musze oddac płytę z elektroniczną wersją pracy magisterskiej, a nie mogę jej nawet sprawdzić.
<gjm> Galvatron: nie wiem, jak teraz wygląda sytuacja z brasero ale wiem że niszczyło płyty
<spass> Galvatron: a jakąkolwiek nie nagrywaną przez ciebie płytę ?
<jacekowski> gjm: zainstaluj windowsa
<jacekowski> Galvatron: zainstaluj windowsa
<jacekowski> linux jest za gowniany zeby uzywac go do czegos takiego
<gjm> jacekowski: fuj
<Galvatron> spass: Czyta wcześniej nagrane DVD, jak równiez CD wypalone pod Windą
<jacekowski> bo winda dobrze wypala
<Galvatron> Z resztą wcześniejsze Cd spod Ubuntu także
<Galvatron> Nagrywarka nowiutka, dzisiaj kupiona (stara niczego juz nie nagrywała)
<Galvatron> Jedną płytę nagrałem Brasero, potem doczytałem, że sa z nim problemy i drugą zrobiłem Bakerem
<Lesiuk> http://www.mediafire.com/?ev1zo010c020764
<Lesiuk> Sony Computer Entertainment Developer Network source code
<Lesiuk> Plik sprzed 30 minut.
<moozg> Lesiuk: O, jakiś nowy włam do sony był o którym jeszcze nikt nie napisał?
<Lesiuk> Wyciekło z poprzedniego włamu.
<Lesiuk> Właśnie przed chwilą.
<gjm> Lesiuk: już chyba nie ma
<Lesiuk> gjm: przed chwilą sprawdzałem i mogę pobrać
<gjm> Lesiuk: fakt, ucięło mi 2 ostatnie znaki
<Matan[M]> bry
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś czy wszystkie GoogleWebFonts są darmowe?
<Psotnick> dobra, już sam wiem, że tak ;)
<dj_oko> ciekawe, kiedy mi shell padl
<BlessJah> dj_oko: machnij skrypt monitorujący
<BlessJah> weź jakiegoś darmowego shella czy cuś
<BlessJah> i monitoruj, zawsze będzie jakiś fallback
<dj_oko> nie chce mi sie
<dj_oko> a na szela nie narzekam
<Julia7> czesc
<Julia7> porzebuje pomocy
<Julia7> bo stala sie straszna rzecz z moim dyskiem - skasowalam sobie caly mbr
<Julia7> i glupio by bylo formatowac te dane skoro one tam nadal sa
<AndroUser2> wiecie dlaczego nie lubie winshita? potrzebowałem go na chwilę chce zainstalować a tu bsod
<Julia7> tylko potrzebuje jakiegos programu ktory moze do tego sluzyc
<Julia7> tj zeby te partycje odzyskac...
<AndroUser2> potrzebujesz live cd jakiegoś linuksa
<AndroUser2> przerabiali to 100 razy
<AndroUser2> *przerabialem
<Julia7> no, ma
<Julia7> mam*
<Julia7> wlasnie pisze z livecd
<lisu> Julia7: sluchaj, zainstaluj po prostu gruba jesio raz i po sprawie. jesli to byla "standardowa" instalacja ubunciaka to przejdzie bezproblemowo.
<Julia7> lisu: tam byla osobna parycja /home
<Julia7> o typie reiserfs
<Julia7> i w sumei tylko na niej mi zalezy
<Julia7> inne moge olac
<lisu> spokojna głowa, dane są "bezpieczne", jeśli wszystko dobrze zrobisz.
<Julia7> aha, czyli po prsotu zainstalwoac jeszcze graz grub?
<lisu> odpalasz live, kopia danych z partycji, ponowna instalacja ==> sposób "windowsowy".
<AndroUser2> pisz w konsoli sudo mkdir /mnt/root
<lisu> sposób linuxowy: instalujesz gruba2 (domyslam się ze masz /dev/sda i tam należy gruba zainstalować).
<AndroUser2> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /mnt/root
<Julia7> lisu: dobrze sie domyslasz :)
<AndroUser2> zamiast 6numer twojego dysku
<Julia7> pisze mi, ze "device does not exist"
<AndroUser2> sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/root/proc
<AndroUser2> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<AndroUser2> sudo chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<AndroUser2> i instaluje grub
<AndroUser2> po której komendzie tak pisze?
<Julia7> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt/root
<Julia7> albo po sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/root
<Julia7> (na pierwszej byl system a na drugiej /home)
<AndroUser2> zamiast sda6 daj sda
<crusty> ojej
<crusty> ale kombinujecie
<AndroUser2> i musisz wszędzie  to pozmieniac
<lisu> Julia7: przemyśl sobie te komendy co andro podaje, bo coś za bardzo kombinuje.
<AndroUser2> lisu ja tak zawsze robię u siebie
<Julia7> mhm, nie umiem zamontowac tego sda bo mi pisze, ze zly system plikow..,
<crusty> ale w sensie, że przywracacie GRUB?
<AndroUser2> tak
<crusty> http://archcenter.org.pl/2010/07/23/przywracanie-grub-po-jego-nadpisaniu-w-systemie-linux/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ug7fdq> (at archcenter.org.pl)
<lisu> crusty: podobno sobie gruba "zepsuła?"
<crusty> lisu: zdarza sie po instalacji innego OS
<crusty> ;)
<lisu> wiem, sam psułem i naprawiałem chyba ze 100 razy.
<Julia7> tylko mi sie tablica partysji usunela tez
<Julia7> partycji*
<lisu> Julia7: jeśli chodzi o tablicę partycji, to jest na to sposób
<AndroUser2> to samo co napisałem
<lisu> Julia7: poczytaj ... chyba na wiki o testdisk, tam swego czasu było ładnie przedstawione jak odzyskiwać partycje
<Julia7> lisu: dzieki wielkie :D
<lisu> np
<Julia7> znalazlo mi te partycje :D
<Julia7> kocham was :*
<Julia7> czesc
<bastetmilo> No i znów następna dziewczyna uciekła... :(
<termi> ja ciebie tez
<termi> :)
<termi> jestes jedyna :)
<bastetmilo> rrrwa.
<bastetmilo> nie chce być rodzynkiem.
<termi> jest jeszcz suitch
<bastetmilo> no.
<julia_> czesc, to znowu ja :)
<julia_> poinstalowalam wszystko
<julia_> teraz chcialam sie dowiedziec, jak zrobic, zeby gnome zaczelo dzialac ^^
<julia_> bo zainstalowalam sobie bez gnome a potem doinstalowalam gnome
<julia_> i teraz sie uruchamia w konsoli zamiast w srodowisku graifcznym
<julia_> startx?
<julia_> bo to nie dziala za bardzo :P
<julia_> a, xorg
<julia_> zapomnialam o tym
<Stirlitz> service gdm start pewnie ale skoro sie samo nie uruchamia to skasuj xorg ;)
<winter> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-07
<foreste> czesc
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> powitać
 * spass_ yawn
<Wizard> cześć
<Stirlitz> http://allegro.pl/mac-os-x-snow-leopard-na-pc-tanio-usb-i1650199539.html
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Wizard> na pierwszy rzut oka się nabrałem
<spass> kryzys jest. Trzeba sobie jakoś radzić.
<LeonZ> Witam wszystkich!
<LeonZ> Czy ktoś kompilował programy pod Windę w Linuxie ...
<mikexcr> o,O
<LeonZ> ... mam Ecklipse i chcę skompilować program w C++
<LeonZ> ... g++ działa ok.
<LeonZ> Udało mi się nawet zainstalować z repo jakiś pakiet dev-c++
<Wizard> LeonZ: nie rizumiem pytania?
<Wizard> masz kod, który działa na windows i chcesz, żeby działał na linuksie?
<Wizard> najprościej chyba portować z libwine
<Wizard> chociaż nie wiem, czy to tak działa, ostatnio widziałem takie rozwiązanie 9 lat temu
<Wizard> :>
<LeonZ> Wizard: odwrotnie
<LeonZ> ... w linuxie jest ok. Jak skompilować to pod win
<LeonZ> Wszędzie radzą uruchomić Dev_c++ pod winem i tak kompilować
<Wizard> zależy co to jest
<LeonZ> Ale to dal mnie dziwne
<Wizard> windows ma szczątkową zgodność z posix, problemy zaczynają się w programach, które wykraczają poza hello world
<LeonZ> Na razie to programy "witaj Świecie"
<Wizard> to będą działać
<Wizard> dev-c++ używałem raz w życiu i nie chcę mieć z nim nic wspólnego
<LeonZ> W tym momencie organizuję warsztat
<Wizard> jeśli chcesz pisać programy, które mają działać na linuksie i na windows bez specjalnego portowania, to użyj jakiś libów, które to wspierają
<Wizard> qt będzie w sam raz, albo fox toolkit
<Wizard> o ile ten drugi jeszcze żyje
<Wizard> ew. jest jeszcze wxwidgets, czy jakoś tak
<LeonZ> Jest taki cały pakiet programów Qt . Co otym myślisz?
<Wizard> qtcreator?
<LeonZ> i pare innych
<Wizard> obecnie robię projekt w qt i ten qtcreator jest nawet wporzo
<LeonZ> JA mam akurat Glade
<Wizard> podpowiada składnię, podkreśla błędy
<Wizard> glade jest do gtk, gtk działa na windows, ale nie wiem jak to się robi
<Wizard> windows jest platformą, która w ogóle mnie nie interesuje
<LeonZ> W sumie jak już się tym zająłem to poświęcę pare dni i je porównam
<Wizard> ale coś mi nie pasuje
<LeonZ> Wizard: Optymista
<Wizard> mówisz, że w c++, gtk używa c
<Wizard> LeonZ: jak mi każą pisać coś na windows, to zmieniam robotę - proste
<LeonZ> Wizard: Ja też nie mam windy. ... i mam czasem problem
<Wizard> mój problem z windowsem skończy się, jak wreszcie skończę studia
<Wizard> bo tylko tam do czegoś jest mi to potrzebne - czyaj, jakieś chujowe laborki z niepotrzebnych przedmiotów
<LeonZ> Ja chcę zmienić zawód.
<Wizard> na jaki?
<LeonZ>  I bez windy się nie obejdzie.
<LeonZ> Programista
<LeonZ> Dałem sobie 2 lata
<Wizard> ee..
<Wizard> a teraz co robisz?
<Wizard> tak z ciekawości pytam?
<LeonZ> No ale ja zaczynałem od Basica
<LeonZ> .. i procesora Z81
<Wizard> czyli zx spectrum albo amstrad cpc :>
<LeonZ> Zx
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> trochę się pozmieniało od tego czasu, powiem ci..
<LeonZ> Potem C64 i nauka matematyki binarnej do obsługi grafiki
<LeonZ> .. no i podstawy programowania procesorów , a potem 20 lat przerwy
<LeonZ> Pascal sie nie zmienia
<Wizard> no nie wiem co mam ci powiedzieć..
<Wizard> na windowsie się nie znam, nie używałem go kilku lat
<LeonZ> Dzisiaj chodzi mi o kompilację programów dla windowsa pod Eclipse w linux
<LeonZ> Ja też nie. Ale jak przyszdłem na pierwsze zajęcia to zdałem jakiś egzamin z jego obsłudi.
<Wizard> ale ty mówisz mi tu jakieś dziwne rzeczy, z jednej strony helloworldy w c++, potem coś o glade
<Wizard> użyłeś gtkmm?
<LeonZ> Mówię, że organizuję sobie warsztat pracy.
<LeonZ> Przy okazji przerabiam wszystko od początku.
<PoKrAk> a ja rozwazam oferte pracy
<Wizard> :)
<LeonZ> Glade jest potrzebny bo kto chce dzisiaj programy w linii poleceń.
<LeonZ> Wizard: Jak napiszę co robię to się uśmiejesz.
<Wizard> no ale glade generuje xmlki dla gtk
<LeonZ> Wizard: Dzięki. Ale na razie to ambitne plany.
<mati75> znacie jakiś program oparty o qmake?
<Wizard> LeonZ: to musisz sobie wymyślić co ty chcesz właściwie pisać i w czym
<Wizard> gtk można używać w c++, jest gtkmm, ale niektórzy krzywią się bardzo na to api
<Wizard> no i zanim to odpalisz na windows, to się pewnie trochę najebiesz :)
<spass> java ftw!
<Wizard> nie jest taka zła, szczególnie, jak się chce na programowaniu zarabiać
<Wizard> ja tam się bardzo dobrze w javie czuję
 * spass też
<spass> i z portowaniem nie ma problemu
<Wizard> są jak chuj :)
<Wizard> np. jak odpaliłem netbeans na moim ppc, to myślałem, że mi zarżnie lapka
<Wizard> a aix na nim nie działa, niestety
<spass> netbeans to krowa
<Wizard> a to ja wiem, ale fajne ma narzędzia do gui
<spass> ale do pisania są też inne ide
<Wizard> no są, ja lubię intellij
<Wizard> są*
<spass> miałem to testnąć, ale darmowa wersja jest tylko dla aplikacji Open Source
<Wizard> który działa nieźle na ppc
<Wizard> e, chyba nie
<Wizard> jest na jakiejś wolnej licencji, więc nie wiem w czym problem :>
<spass> e to może mylę IDE
<Wizard> fajną ma integrację z mavenem intellij
<Wizard> i też ma edytor gui, ale nie używałem
<spass> nei no dobrze mówię
<spass> http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/buy/index.jsp
<Wizard> ojej ;)
<Wizard> ale ja używam tego community edition, więc mam to gdzieś
<Wizard> ależ to jest drogie
<Wizard> ale chyba warte swojej ceny
<Wizard> community edition nie ma za wiele opcji, ale i tak bije eclipse na łeb
<lisu> co jest jabberem na ubuntu ? wie kto?
<Wizard> empathy
 * spass zatem przetestuje to zacne narzędzie
<Wizard> przetestuj
<BlessJah> ekg2
<spass> BlessJah: masz moze *.deb pod 32bit?
<Stirlitz> lisu, ale o co pytasz?
 * BlessJah nie rozumie czemu tworc ekg2 nie wypuszczaja gotowych debów
<lisu> serwer jabbera
<lisu> dziala ubuntu pl xmpp?
<Stirlitz> ejabberd
<lisu> tak
<Wizard> openfire! :D
<lisu> Stirlitz: działa, coś mi ekg2 się nie chciało reconnectować.
<m477> czy w top'ie jest gdzies informacja ile proces ramu pozera?
<suitch> m477: no raczej a nie widzisz o_O
<BlessJah> m477:
<BlessJah> m477: najpierw O, potem n
<BlessJah> m477: i bedzie ci sortowalo wg zapotrzebowania na ram
<m477> a zeby w MB podawalo zamiast % da sie? :>
<BlessJah> m477: sprawdz czy w repo nie masz ps_mem
<m477> BlessJah: nie mam
<BlessJah> to pozostaje ci czytanie tego z /proc/PID/status
<BlessJah> grepuj na VmRSS
<m477> cat: /proc/PID/status: No such file or directory :<
<m477> tylko ze to nie jest ubuntu
<BlessJah> a co?
<m477> Scientific Linux chyba
<BlessJah> nie umiem ci pomóc
<BlessJah> co to wogóle za wynalazek?
<ozil> a ubuntu to nie linux ?
<Wizard> BlessJah: przebudowany redhat
<BlessJah> a, ok
<Wizard> ostatnio bardzo popularny
<ozil> yhy
<BlessJah> ale jak redhat nie ma /proc?
<Wizard> bo już wydali 6, a centos jeszcze nie
<m477> BlessJah: cernowska wersja linuxa
<BlessJah> Wizard: w sensie redhat czy scientologistic linux?
<Wizard> scientific
<Wizard> proste z cern ;P
<m477> cos  zajmuje 16GB ramu i nie wiem co
<BlessJah> m477: top i sprawdz po procentach
<m477> no w procesach nic nie widze takiego
<BlessJah> cache?
<BlessJah> free -m sprawdz
<m477> BlessJah: http://wklej.org/hash/8894c36ddd1/
<m477> moj proces zajmuje tylko 8%
<m477> w topie
<BlessJah> ja tam widzę zajęte 2GB
<BlessJah> i to niecałe
<m477> a reszta procesow 0%
<BlessJah> m477: ja tam widze zajęte zaledwie 2GB
<m477> to nie sa KB
<BlessJah> niecałe 2GB
<m477> Mem:  16466872k total, 16362820k used,   104052k free,    32624k buffers
<m477> z topa
<BlessJah> m477: wiem ze to nie sa kB, bo nawet ja bym sie zastanawial nad stawianiem serwera na 16 mega ramu
<BlessJah> tzn, postawiłem na 18 mega i działał w sumie
<lisu> na 16 MB ramu mozesz jedynie jakiego dhcp odpalić ... dyskietowego x)
<BlessJah> m477: cache ci tyle zajmuje, nie przejmuj sie
<BlessJah> m477: im wiecej cache tym lepiej
<m477> hm?
<BlessJah> lisu: lighttpd+nginx+mysql+php+sshd
<m477> jaki cache\
<BlessJah> lisu: potem jeszcze cos dostawilem w nadzieji na OOM kill
<BlessJah> m477: z free
<m477> no dobra ale mi ram potrzebny a tu caly zajety jest
<m477> nie wiem przez co
<BlessJah> m477: jesli cache jest w ramie, to znaczy ze nie jest ci on potrzebny
<BlessJah> cache to pamiec ktora moze byc w kazdej chwili zwolniona o ile jest taka potrzeba
<BlessJah> lisu: http://blessjah.tk/empty.png
<m477> aha
<BlessJah> lisu: x11vnc sporo żre
<BlessJah> lisu: http://blessjah.tk/4browsers.png
<BlessJah> lisu: test w stresie, odpalilem 4 rozne przegladarki, rownoczesnie sprawdzilem jak sobie poradzi z wieloma ciezkawymi aplikacjami i ktory browser jest najlepszy do moich niecnych celów
<m477> ja mam caly czas odpalone 2+
<BlessJah> lisu: po zamknieciu Xorga (wylatuja x11vnc browsery i wiele innych) free wykazał 4 megabajty zajete
<BlessJah> lisu: *plus 4 w swapie
<BlessJah> m477: w kazdym razie nie musisz sie przejmowac cache
<BlessJah> patrz na druga linijke we free (+/- buffers/cache)
<BlessJah> lisu: robi wrażenie, nie?
<Matan[M]> Bry
<PushUpek> bry
<lisu> joł
<Psotnick> jest tu ktoś kto wie cokolwiek na temat kabli/wtyków audio?
<Caemyr> istnieją takowe
<moozg> widziałem takie coś
<moozg> kilka różnych
<moozg> długie i krótkie
<PoKrAk> wtykałem takie cos
<moozg> i nawet w różnych kolorach
<TheNumb> To się nazywa penis.
<moozg> ale to wtedy raczej drut, bo kabel jest bardziej mientki :)
<TheNumb> Penis też może być mientki.
<TheNumb> czester: ping
<Psotnick> Caemyr: chodzi mi o to, czy jak podłącze kable na chybił-trafił to będą działać, ale raczej nie, więc szukam kogoś kto mi z tym pomoże ;D
<PoKrAk> podążaj za kolorami
<Psotnick> ale mam dwa różne wtyki
<Psotnick> z jednej pozłacany duży jack(mono)
<Psotnick> a z drugiej jakiś 3 pinowy okrągły wtyk
<Psotnick> najlepsze jest to, że mam tylko dwa przewody w środku ;D
<firemark> Psotnick: w sumie najwyżej ci się tranzystory spalą <:
<firemark> Psotnick: jeden pin będzie do + , drugi - , trzeci to masa <:
<Psotnick> nie ma 3-ciego ;(
<Psotnick> jest czerwony i niebieski
<firemark> Psotnick: i prawd. co ty mówisz to jest DIP3
<firemark> chyba tak to się nazywało
<firemark> nie będzie to do mikrofonu?
<Psotnick> no to wygląda tak samo
<firemark> a do czego chcesz podlaczyc?
<Psotnick> to jest kabel do połączenia kolumny aktywnej ze wzmakiem do drugiej, bez
<firemark> |B|
<firemark> moduł liczby B. blargh
<Psotnick> dobra, podłączę wg. tego: http://www.rane.com/note110.html
<Psotnick> firemark: ping
<wojtex> witam Was
<wojtex> mam pewien problem z komputerem
<wojtex> jakies 3 miesiace temu kupilem nowy komputer
<jacekowski> ?
<wojtex> 3 dni temu wymienilem w nim zasilacz z no-nejma 400W na chiefteca 500W (z powodow oczywistych)
<wojtex> pohulalo to 2 dni bez zadnych problemow
<wojtex> ale dzis wlaczam PCta i nic - 0 reakcji
<Psotnick> jacekowski: pomógłbyś mi?
<ozil|2> sprawdz zasilacz
<wojtex> hehe no wlasnie wymieniam go na stary...
<wojtex> ale z jakiego powodu tak moglo sie stac?
<jacekowski> wojtex: chieftec jest gowniany
<jacekowski> wojtex: noname sa lepsze niz chefteci
<Wizard> jak się nazywa ten panel, co to go z openboksem używacie?
<termi> lol odpalenie live cd z ubu 10.10 to masakra
<wojtex> ok juz dziala... listwa nie wytrzymuje po prostu
<wojtex> :D
<wojtex> jacekowski: a dlaczego chieftec jest gowniany? jak cos co jest 3 x drozsze moze byc gowniane?
<BlessJah> Wizard: tint2
<Admc> fuck yea
<Wizard> BlessJah: to jest gtk, czy coś innego?
<Admc> udało mi się zainstalować gta 2 z ruskim lektorem na linuxie
<Admc> :D
<Diabelko> wojtex: cena akurat niekoniecznie ma się do jakości
<Diabelko> ale inna kwestia, że chieftec to dobre zasilacze
<BlessJah> Wizard: Depends On     : gtk2  imlib2
<BlessJah> Wizard: wyjatkowo rozbudowane zaleznosci sa, jak masz slabe lacze to daj sobie spokoj <:
<jacekowski> wojtex: cena != jakosc
<Wizard> nie no, żeby nie jakiś czasem libXt :>
<Wizard> BlessJah: to umie menu freedesktop?
<BlessJah> tint2 nie ma guzika menu
<BlessJah> menu jest pod prawoklikiem w dowolnym miejscu ekranu
<BlessJah> Wizard: freedesktop == xdg?
<Wizard> no, widzę
<Wizard> ej, fajne to
<Wizard> tylko jaki jest sens, skoro fluxbox ma to samo "od razu"?
<Wizard> i bez gtk?
<BlessJah> tyle że: menu masz pewnie defaultowe openboksowe
<BlessJah> Wizard: w sensie tint2?
<Wizard> tak
<BlessJah> tint2 jest ladniejsze
<BlessJah> poza tym nie musisz miec tint2
<Wizard> wiem wiem
<BlessJah> niektorzy wola bez panelu
<lisu> BlessJah: kwestia gustu
<Wizard> nic, tak rozważam
<BlessJah> Wizard: zasadniczo lepiej to miec rozbite, bo w fluksie mozesz sobie tint2 odpalic i w gnome też
<Wizard> prawdę rzeczesz
<BlessJah> freedesktop to to samo badz blisko co xdg?
<Wizard> xdg jest częścią specyfikacji freedesktop
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> Wizard: w takim razie poszukaj xdg_menu binarki
<BlessJah> ona ci wygeneruje menu openboksowe
<Wizard> e tam, nie potrzebuję
<Wizard> sam sobie wygeneruję :)
<BlessJah> ale xdg_menu generuje wlasniefreedesktopowe
<Wizard> tint2 ma badziewne tłumaczenie
<Wizard> wtorek 07 czerwiec
<Wizard> po jakiemu to jest?
<Wizard> już nie chcę tego
<BlessJah> Wizard: a jak bys chcial?
<BlessJah> od depolonizacji systemu nie mam takich problemow
<wojtex> no dobra rozumiem kazdy sadzi po swoich doswiadczeniach z dana marka sprzetu - oczywiste
<wojtex> wazne, ze juz jest OK :D
<firemark> Psotnick: pong
<Psotnick> firemark: jak by się miało coś zjebać to kolumny będą grały, czy nie?
<firemark> Psotnick: to w sumie jest analogowe
<firemark> Psotnick: szczerze nie wiem, nie siedzę w branży audio
<Psotnick> szkoda ;/
<Psotnick> chociaż i tak wychodzę z tej szkoły ;)
<foreste> czesc
<Psotnick> o/
<foreste> kto uzywa kde 4.6.3 ?
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/kde-przezroczystosc-dymkow-panelu-plazmy-jak-wlaczyc-t449101.html#p2845388
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69vqvat> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<termi> nie ma nowszej aktualizacji ubu niz 11.04 nie?
<DaZ> raczej nie.
<termi> wie ktos co to jest TEredo?
<DaZ> foreste: zmień se styl plazmy
<winter> termi: teredo to oprogramowanie tunelujące ipv6 w ipv4
<winter> google poza tym
<termi> wiem patrzylem
<winter> to po co pytasz
<termi> zastanawia mnie jakim cudem mi sie to do ustawien routera
<termi> webalo
<termi> w upnp forwarding
<WMP> hello, uzywa ktoś kvm moze?
<BlessJah> winter: jak ci idzie?
<termi> a to skype ostatnio ma awarie za awaria
<termi> 15 min czekam az sie polaczy <lol>
<winter> BlessJah: z czym
<winter> jeśli BlessJah pisze do ciebie na query to wiedz, że coś się dzieje
<BlessJah> buahahaha
<BlessJah> zdaję się że dokładnie to samo na query napisałem
<BlessJah> winter: prawie to samo
<BlessJah> :>
<winter> no napisałeś "to coś jest na rzeczy"
<winter> czy coś w tym stylu :-o
<winter> BlessJah: a tak serio to nie gadałem z ewą dawno
<winter> i musze jakąś kasę zdobyć wpierw
<BlessJah>  <BlessJah> czyli cos jest na rzeczy!
<winter> bo nie będę od niej sępił na piwo
<BlessJah> winter: nie mow mi ze sepiles od niej na piwo
<winter> nie
<winter> mówię, że nie chce
<winter> bastetmilo: TITS OR GTFO!
<BlessJah> winter: na cycki trzeba zasłużyć
<winter> oj tam, nie znzasz się na żartach
<winter> nic dziwnego, że lubisz się z jacekowskim
<BlessJah> winter: zarty zartami
<BlessJah> ale jakbys podbil z tym tekstem w realu
<winter> wiesz co
<winter> koszulkę sobie taką zrobię
<BlessJah> to zaleznie od dziewczyny bys musial drugi policzek nadstawic
<bastetmilo> w realu winter dostałby w swój krzywy ryj.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: czyli ty z tych co w ryj
<winter> bastetmilo: może od ciebie
<BlessJah> bo jest jeszcze druga opcja, o ktorej zamierzalem napisac
<BlessJah> winter: druga opcja zaklada ze glos podniesie ci sie o oktawe
<winter> lol
<BlessJah> przy czym to nie bedzie przyjemne
<winter> ale to nie jest real
<winter> tylko irc
<BlessJah> mimo wszystko jakis poziom trzeba trzymac
<winter> bastetmilo: welcome to teh interwebz!
<bastetmilo> spłyń dziecko.
<winter> lulz
<winter> bastetmilo: ile masz lat?
<winter> bo ja 25
<foreste> ja 26 ;p
<firemark> winter: żartujesz
<winter> nie
<firemark> winter: gadasz jak 16
<winter> możliwe
<BlessJah> i potem się człowiek dziwi że na ircu nie można dziewczyny spotkać
<firemark> :pp
<firemark> to się na juwenalia chodzi
<foreste> jak sprawdzic ktore porty usb sa zajente ?
 * winter odpalił peta
<BlessJah> foreste: potrzebujesz pendrive i kilka minut
<foreste> bo mi cos zajmuje cala pule gniazd usb
 * winter słucha electric six
<foreste> nawet te nie podlaczone
<foreste> chyba mam zajente usb0
<foreste> bo raz modem  dziala raz nie
<foreste> to samo usb1
<foreste> etc
<BlessJah> usb1? usb2?
<BlessJah> mi tak nie rozpoznaje
<BlessJah> eee
<BlessJah> foreste: lsusb sprawdzales/
<foreste> dzieki
<foreste> teraz jjest puste
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> zabawne
<winter> lulz
<foreste> zrobie reboot i znow
<BlessJah> lsusb jest do sprawdzania nie naprawiania
<foreste> mosze iles razy reboot robic zeby modem ruszyl
<foreste> bo wyjmowanie modemu i wkladanie ponownie nie pomaga
<foreste> i system potrafi zawiesic
<foreste> a jak sprawdzic jaki program zabiera port usbx ?
<BlessJah> foreste: nie da sie
<BlessJah> gdzies w starych backupach moze mam
<BlessJah> foreste: usb ma strukture drzewiasta i te numerki sa przypisywane w sposob prawie losowy
<BlessJah> ja z rok czy dwa lata temu probowalem skrypt napisac ktory bedzie w stanie wyswietlic ktore urzadzenie pod jakim portem (fizycznie) rezyduje
<BlessJah> udalo mi sie, ale to jest kupa roboty
<BlessJah> zbyt duzo warunkow zeby to mialo jakiekolwiek praktyczne znaczenie
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/gN95M.jpg
<BlessJah> kupiles chomika?
<BlessJah> biedne zwierzatko...
<winter> to nie mój
<BlessJah> spadam panowie (i panie), obowiazki wzywaja
<BlessJah> bbl
<winter> jakiś kolo na archowym offtopiku to wrzucił
<kklimonda^> a/b 16
<_julia_> hej
<_julia_> znacie może jakieś darmowe skrzynki mailowe
<_julia_> z fajnymi domenami?
<_julia_> znalazłam sobie kiedyś takie coś jak kittymail.com
<_julia_> ale niem ogłam tego załozyć a teraz już nie ma ;_;
<termi> gmail.com
<_julia_> mogą być w sumie nawet nie darmowe tylko jeśli płatne to tanie i polskie
<_julia_> ok, nieważne :)
<_julia_> cześć
<Dreadlish> *faceplam*
<foreste> ja mam facepalm ;p
<foreste> bo niewiem co mojemu systemowi dolega ;/
<Dreadlish> ja też
<Dreadlish> nie dość że ojciec nie może rozwiązać umowy z komuną, bo debil nie odhaczył że oddał router
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze musze sie pieprzyć z erą
<Dreadlish> na dodatek z edge...
<Dreadlish> normalnie to o czym marzyłem
<foreste> po ostatnich aktulizacjach modem chodzi jak chce ;d
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze modem firmy hooyawei
<foreste> zeby wykryl trza kilka razy rebootnac
<foreste> no
<Dreadlish> było wziąć z playa
<Dreadlish> było by hdspa
<Dreadlish> hsdpa*
<foreste> ja mam huja e160
<foreste> play
<Dreadlish> ja też
<foreste> i swankuje mi po ostatnich upgradach systemu
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> zrobiłem sobie 90kb/s
<Dreadlish> na edge :D
<foreste> xd
<Dreadlish> ale jak patrze na na wykres to ssam ile wlizie :D
<foreste> ja musze dojsc co deb odpierdala mi
<Dreadlish> u mnie ojciec hostuje
<foreste> modem  niejest zawwsze wykryty
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<foreste> czy przez jakis komponent czy plasma-widget-networkmanager
<Dreadlish> ta era nie ma za grosz poczucia oszczędności
<Dreadlish> 11 hopów z traceroute jest w ich dzinym subnecie
<foreste> Dreadlish:  nie era
<foreste> tylko T-MOBILE ;P
<Dreadlish> te szrotbil
<Dreadlish> dalej zostało to samo gówno
<|B|enedyktXVI> o Boże
<Dreadlish> to jest zoże
<Dreadlish> zboże*
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/kde-przezroczystosc-dymkow-panelu-plazmy-jak-wlaczyc-t449101.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/69vqvat> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<lisu> pytanie za 100 punktów: co by było, gdyby dzisiejszego procesora, jak i podzespoły przyspieszyć o 1000 razy?
<lisu> .. odpowiedź windows by się 1000 razy częsciej wieszał. x)
<firemark> dośc dojebał jak strasburger
<en0x> w;D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> no
<termi> jak z konsoli wlaczyc ustawienia systemu?
<maf2> Witam, Ostatnio nawalił mi komp i musiałem go zmienić  dysk z ubuntu został i tu pojawił się problem.Podczas logowania system raczy mnie komunikatem Failed to enable msi-x. Pozatym połączenie z siecią dość często przerywa i nie jest to problem sieci po pod windowsem jest ok.Może ktoś pomóc ?:)
<maf2> jakie ustawienia
<termi> ja jebi znowu mi sie belki wysraly
<termi> przez compiza
<Matan[M]> VIVA LA NINTENDO!
<Dreadlish> piecet lepszy
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: heretyk!
<termi> wie ktos jak odpalic z konsoli system settings okno?
<Dreadlish> a po co ci system settings
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: odpal mi na wii czy tam na ikspudle linuksa
<termi> bo comopiz mi zjebal belke
<Dreadlish> albo zrób coś konstruktywnego
<termi> i nie mam nic
<Dreadlish> termi: ccsm
<Dreadlish> i włącz sobie kompozycje pulpitu
<Dreadlish> czy coś tam
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: no problem?
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: to odpal
<Dreadlish> daj screena
<Dreadlish> uname -a
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: wpisz LinuxGC
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: u gelly?
<Dreadlish> i to niby bez haczenia/tracenia gwarancji?
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: u mad?
<kklimonda^> termi: łatwiej z terminala wpisać metacity --replace
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: no i tu jor prablm is.
<termi> kklimonda^: a co powinna zrobic ta komenda?
<Wizard> cześć nóbki
<Matan[M]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QAUuK2GC6I&feature=player_embedded
<Matan[M]> maszynka od Nintendo, Viva la Nintendo!
<termi> eehh
<termi> kompozycje pulpitu wlaczone i dalej lipa
<Wizard> a co psujesz?
<termi> nic nie psuje chcialem w comopiz wlaczyc kde compatibility
<termi> compiz*
<termi> ijak to zrobilem to mi belki sie wysraly
<termi> i nie ma nic
<Wizard> przecież kwin ma swoje efekty :|
<termi> tak tylko wrcilem spowrotem do gnome
<termi> i dupa
<Wizard> no to jak to?
<Wizard> na jednym ci działa, a na drugim nie?
<Wizard> jak to w ogóle jest możliwe?
<termi> nie po tej operacji nie dziala mi ani tu a ni tu
<termi> teraz
<termi> pokazaly sie jakies zolte paski
<termi> Wizard: takie cos mam http://wstaw.org/h/d1928b61a49/
<Wizard> nic nie widać na tym zrzucie podejrzanego
<termi> no nie mam gornego paska
<termi> gdzie jest godzina itd
<Dreadlish> no bo to unity
<Wizard> ah
<Dreadlish> unity dowala swój syf do compiza
<Dreadlish> włączasz kostke -> wyłącza sie unity
<Dreadlish> == unity to syf
<Wizard> no nie wiem, czy taki syf
<Wizard> nie wiem, nie siedziałem na tym długo
<Wizard> gnoma i kde traktuję eksperymentalnie
<termi> dobra a jak to wlaczyc ponownie :)
<Wizard> o, ktoś w bloku obok gra 51
<orchol> Witam
<orchol> Laptop nie czyta mi żadnych pendrivów i kabli USB, od kiedy postawiłem Ubuntu 10.10, na windzie wszystko było ok. Znalazłem jeden art w necie, gdzie doradzano dopisanie sb-storage delay_use=10 do /etc/modules, ale nie przyniosło u mnie żadnego rezultatu.
<orchol> Czy ktoś mógłby mi jakoś pomóc?
<Wizard> orchol: czy mógłbyś doprecyzować?
<Wizard> bo brzmi tak, jakby całe usb ci się zjarało dokumentnie
<Wizard> ale wtedy prawdopodobnie przestałaby ci działać klawiatura i pewni touchpad ;P
<orchol> Podłączam pendrive, zaświeca się dioda w penie i tyle.
<Wizard> co pokazuje lsusb?
<orchol> Klawiatura mi działa
<orchol> http://pokazywarka.pl/ssht98/
<termi> boze co za gowno
<Wizard> orchol: nie widzę tam żadnego pendrive
<orchol> Teraz podłączony kabel usb, poszukam pendrive gdzieś
<orchol> pena nie znalazłem, po podłączeniu mp3 zaświeciła się, lsusb daje: http://pastebin.com/CCcygzi9
<Wizard> no widać go
<orchol> ale jakoś 'wejść' się dalej nie da
<Wizard> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0402:5661 ALi Corp. M5661 MP3 player
<termi> no wkoncu sie udalo
<termi> :)
<orchol> albo nie umiem go namierzyć na komputerze
<kklimonda^> orchol: to wklej wynik dmesg|tail -100
<kklimonda^> tylko nie tutaj bezpośrednio
<termi> Dreadlish: dzieki za ccsm
<kklimonda^> Dreadlish: fajne rozumowanie z kostką i unity ;)
<orchol> msg kklimonda^ w sensie, że via pw? Jak tak, to łap: http://pastebin.com/rMRtYKi3
<orchol> widzę swój fail :D
<Wizard> jemu chodziło o to, żebyś nie wklejał tych 100 linijek tu
<termi> :)
<Wizard> wszystko jest ok
<Wizard> orchol: ^
<orchol> Uhm, to gdzie mam szukać dostępu do plików na tym mp3?
<Wizard> daj jeszcze to na pastę: fdisk -l /dev/sdb1
<Wizard> daj jeszcze to na pastę: fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Wizard> ups ;)
<Wizard> to drugie
<kklimonda^> orchol: a nie pojawia się nowe urządzenie po podłączeniu?
<kklimonda^> orchol: jak nie, to spróbuj wpisać sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media
<Wizard> no pojawia się, przecież widać w dmesg
<kklimonda^> no ale na pulpicie, w "komputerze" albo gdzieś wizualnie
<orchol> Nie, żaden komunikat nie wyskakuje, nie umiem znaleźć nigdzie
<orchol> @Wizard - Nie można otworzyć /dev/sdb
<Wizard> ehh, jako root
<Wizard> ja jednak nie umiem :/
<Wizard> nie powinienem tu siedzieć :/
<orchol> http://pastebin.com/dj2TrT2u
<orchol> dobra, już wiem, gdzie
<Wizard> mount ci powie
<orchol> jestem idiotą, że wcześniej tego nie zauważyłem, przepraszam że żyję i dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc :)
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> montowało się, tylko nie zauważyłeś? :D:D
<Psotnick> jest ktoś kto w audio siedzi?
<orchol> fuck, jednak nie znalazło
<Wizard> Psotnick: tylko "analogowo", że tak powiem
<Psotnick> czyli wyrażasz chęć pomocy ;)
<Wizard> orchol, daj mount w terminalu i zobacz gdzie to się montuje
<Wizard> Psotnick: no nie wiem, nie robiłem nic większego oprócz nagrania gitary i fletu audacity :D
<Wizard> a, jeszcze robiłem jakieś pukanie i piednięcia w milkytrackerze
<Psotnick> chodzi o to czy jeśli źle zlutowałem kabel i kolumny będą działać to może się coś zwalić?
<Wizard> jaki kabel? taki zwykły audio?
<orchol> http://pastebin.com/wUuYe7iN
<Wizard> /dev/sdb1 on /media type vfat (rw)
<Wizard> tam jest twój mp3
<Psotnick> Jack(6,3mm mono) -> mikrofonowy 3pin
<Wizard> dziwnie trochę
<Psotnick> nom
<Wizard> nic nie powinno być nie tak
<Wizard> Psotnick: ^
<Wizard> wzmacniacze mają ochronę przed zwarciem
<Psotnick> okej ;)
<Psotnick> to kolumna aktywna do której się pasywną podłącza
<Wizard> ale lepiej sprawdź kabelek multimetrem, albo takim pikaczem
<Wizard> albo multimetrem z pikaczem :)
<orchol> W /dev nie ma ani pliku ani katalogu /sdb1
<Psotnick> nie mam takich luksusów
<Psotnick> z resztą nie wiem co ma być jak :D
<Wizard> eee
<Wizard> to ja bym się jednak zastanowił z podłączaniem :>
<termi> a co sie moze stac
<termi> ?
<termi> nic sie nie stanie
<termi> :)
<Wizard> no w sumie… najwyżej będzie pierdzieć
<Psotnick> polutowałem według schematu: http://www.rane.com/note110.html
<Psotnick> tylko bez kabelka oznaczonego 'BLACL'
<Psotnick> BLACK*
<Psotnick> bo takiego nie ma, gdyż to kabel mono
<orchol> lulz, podłączyłem jeszcze raz ten kabel, wyskoczył komunikat: [Nie można zamontować INTENSO] Error creating point: Input/output error
<Wizard> ehh, a odmontowałeś przed wyjęciem?
<Wizard> urządzenia nie było w /dev, bo pewnie wyciągnąłeś je z gniazda
<Wizard> pliki w /dev od ładnych paru lat są generowane automatycznie
<Wizard> chociaż i tak powinni wisieć, że nie użyli devfs, tylko tego gejowego udeva
<orchol> http://i51.tinypic.com/azj3hl.png
<Wizard> to zapodał :>
<Wizard> poza tym, nie uczyli w szkole, że używa się albo najnowszej, albo lts?
<lisu> Wizard: używa się tego, co najlepiej sprzęt obsługuje.
<kklimonda^> no, LTS z kernelem z najnowszego ubuntu ;)
<Wizard> w ogóle, będę musiał mieć dwa komputery z natty, co mnie przeraża
<Wizard> już na tym pracowym mam co jakiś czas rano ciarki
<Wizard> przeżyje update, czy nie?
<lisu> Wizard: ... to nie rób updejtów :)
<kklimonda^> Wizard: a czemu miałby nie przeżyć?
<kklimonda^> (no chyba, że masz -proposed włączone)
<Wizard> nie mam
<Wizard> ale 10.10 skończyło się na tym laptopie po 2 dniach
<Wizard> bo tak się złożyło, że zrobili update jajca i mi przestało nuwo działać
<Wizard> i czarny ekran i 3h zmarnowane na przywracaniu badziewia
<kklimonda^> Wizard: no ale przecież stary kernel nie jest usuwany
<Wizard> no… tylko przy tym nie tylko kernel się odświeżył…
<Wizard> ogólnie, to wolę lts, gdzie kernel *nie* jest aktualizowany
<kklimonda^> też jest, ale rzadziej i lepszy kernel tam jest
<foreste> ale zabawne ;d
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: obczajasz gita?
<foreste> kde 4.6. 3 to wydanie sdpecjalne
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: ty w ubuntu kodzisz, mam rację? na czym ubuntu stoi?
<foreste> zombie :>
<foreste> dophin m i w zombie zamienia ;p
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: na bzr
<foreste> za chiny nie mozna go ubic ;p
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: ale gita znam, i wolę
<Wizard> ja znam słabo
<Wizard> i wolę
<Wizard> boże, nienawidzę macports
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: przenoska
<foreste> teraz to naprawde unstable debian xd
 * winter otwiera browara
<Wizard> smacznego
<winter> thx :-)
<Wizard> też bym jeszcze jedno wypił, ale już nie będę mógł rano do pracy jechać autem
<Wizard> a jak będzie lać, to spacer mi się nie widzi
<winter> Wizard: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng7tzVCIfMo&NR dzisiaj to na fb zamieściłem
<winter> masakra
<foreste> lol
<foreste> dupny zombiak -.-
<foreste> nie daje rady go ubic aniechce reboota robic ;/
<Wizard> na tym chyba właśnie zomnie polega, nie? :>
<foreste> ale mi net 15 min wlacza potem ;/
<foreste> natego niechce reboota ;]
<foreste> szczerze to niewiem co jest nietsk
<foreste> tak
<foreste> czy odpowiedzialny system czy network manager czy nakladka na niego plasma-widget-neteorkmanager
<Wizard> huh?
<foreste> ze mi net chodzi jak chce
<foreste> pozostalo mi czekac na mega aktulizacje
<foreste> moze naprawa ;P
<TheNumb> czester: ping
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-08
<spass> morning
<PoKrAk> jo
<PoKrAk> heh dziś sie rozbije czy składam wypowiedzenie z pracy czy zostaje
<Matan[M]> bry
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: składaj wypowiedzenie!
<TheNumb> Na pohybel aqrvysynom!
<TheNumb> sqrvysynom*
<spass> ta... branża wydobywcza przyjmie cię z otwartymi rękami (wydobywanie aluminium z kontenerów blokowych) :)
<TheNumb> spass: to się nazywa zbieractwo.
<spass> zbieractwo to borówki albo prostytucja :)
<spass> i grzyby.
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/PpYrt.jpg
<TheNumb> Nom nom...
<spass> jak ty rześ się do mojej piwnicy wbił ?!?
<spass> crap... muszę zamki pozmieniać ;)
<TheNumb> spass: zrobiłem podkop plastikową łyżeczką.
<TheNumb> spass: zmiana zamków nic nie da (-;
<spass> podłogę pod prąd podłącze :D
<spass> co oni na tym sprzęcie przeliczają ?
<TheNumb> spass: liczby pierwsze pewnie
<spass> wątpię... za słaby sprzęt :)
<PoKrAk> pewnie dobrze by sie na tym grało w pacmana
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: czy ja wiem, to nawet pacmana 3d nie pociągnie.
<TheNumb> Ale pewnie w jakąś tipje na tym grają.
<spass> w moon_buggy :)
<lisu> re
<shpaq> mornin'
<moozg> Cześć linuxiarze :)
<moozg> czy ktoś używa na linuxie dostępu do internetu przez sieć play
<PoKrAk> global3g
<PoKrAk> pewnie ci o to chodzi
<moozg> no, nawet nie zdążyłem zadać :)
<AdmcPL> Po co? Teraz normalnie przez NM się da
<moozg> nie, najpierw mi chodziło o to czy muszę na coś uwagę przy wyborze modemu, żebym się nie wpakował w taki co tylko z windą działa
<PoKrAk> internet przez kom to zuo
<moozg> bo są takie co nie mają sterowników, tylko się niby "samo instaluje"
<AdmcPL> google.pl - baza kompatybilności modemów 3g
<moozg> PoKrAk: wiem że to zuo, ale przez 3 miesiące będę na to skazany
<PoKrAk> lepiej wbic sie do jakiegos wifi po sasiedzku
<moozg> no, sąsiedzi sami rolnicy i nie ma sieci w zasięgu :(
<spass> zawsze można z miasta pakiety wiaderkami nosić :)
<Admc> na taczce lepiej
<moozg> spass: albo kupić internet w proszu i na miejsu rozwodnić
<Admc> albo zgrać neta na dyskietkę 3,5''
<Admc> to było kiedyś popularne rozwiązanie
<moozg> o, takie cuś znalazłem: http://www.ceneo.pl/7458613s
<moozg> tanie i z linuxem działa
<moozg> tylko zastanawiam się po co taki modem ma złącze na kartę pamięci
<moozg> udaje też pendrive
<moozg> ?
<jacekowski> moozg: czytnik kart pamieci ma
<jacekowski> moozg: najlepiej miec jakis telefon
<jacekowski> moozg: nokie jakas z USB
<jacekowski> moozg: i tego uzywac jako modemu
<moozg> jacekowski: i dokupować pakiet internetowy tylko?
<moozg> może faktycznie tak jest najlepiej
<Admc> zastanawiam się jak długo pożyłaby moja karta pamięci jakbym zrobił na niej swap
<Admc> bo już katuję ją partycją ext2
<jacekowski> moozg: jak ostatnio uzywalem internetu w polsce to sie prepaidowy blueconnect najbardziej oplacal
<jacekowski> moozg: jakos za 50zl sie doladowywalo i sie mialo 4GB na 3 miesiace chyba
<mati75> teraz chyba play najbardziej się opłaca
<mati75> za 15 zł 1 GB chyba jest
<moozg> ja mam komórę w plusie. Przejdę się do nich i może coś mi ciekawego zaoferują
<moozg> a jak nie to pójdę do play :)
<moozg> w plusie znalazłem pakiet 7GB za 59 zł
<moozg> a w play dają jakiś zestaw w którym za 49 zł mam w sumie 3GB
<moozg> więc chyba nie skorzystam z play :)
<buharin> hej, jak zamienic zurzyte cykle procesora na sekundy?
<TheNumb> moozg: t-mobile sprawdź
<buharin> zużyte
<PoKrAk> w google poszukaj nap[ewno jakic cqalc jest
<moozg> TheNumb: znalazłem, niby to samo co w plusie, tylko że jedna różnica jest. W plusie włączam i wyłączam to kodem i mogę używać tylko 2 miesiące - tak jak potrzebuję, a w tmobile tylko abonament na 3 lata :(
<moozg> *na 2 lata
<moozg> czytanie ofert sieci komórkowych to kurdę zawsze ruletka, albo ci się uda zrozumieć w którym miejscu chcą cię wydymać na kasę, albo się nie uda i wtedy wielkie zdziwienie kiedy przyjdzie rachunek
<moozg> oni muszą zatrudniać sztab psychologów do tego żeby tak formułować ofertę, żeby wyglądała przejrzyście, ale żeby ukryć w niej stado haczyków czyhających na niewinnego szarego obywatela
<moozg> sieci komórkowe to najgorsze kutasy na rynku, bardziej perfidnej oferty nikt nie potrafi ułożyć
<NightWish`> moozg: w sensie?
<moozg> w sensie podawania oferty z uśmiechem tak, że klient wychodzi zadowolony jaką to fajną ofertę dostał, że same darmowe minuty, tabuny semesów i inne gratisy, ale zawsze z niewielkimi zastrzeżeniami małym druczkiem że są wyjątki kiedy takie darmowe minuty nie działają, a esemsy jednak nie są darmowe
<NightWish`> raz tylko taki przypadek mialam
<NightWish`> to zmienili bratu taryfe na inna
<moozg> no i przychodzi po miesiącu rachunek, a tu się okazuje że prawie wszystkie połączenia podpadają pod wyjątki i nic nie jest za darmo a rachunek zamiast 50 zł jest na 99
<moozg> nagminne
<NightWish`> bo nie powiedzieli mu ze  minuty nie sa wymienne na smsy
<NightWish`> bez przesady
<moozg> najlepiej działał telefon na kartę
<NightWish`> ja mam za 99 zl 600 minut do wszystkich
<moozg> prepaidową
<moozg> jak zmieniłem na abonament to koszty mi wzrosły zamiast zmaleć
<moozg> więcej żadnego abonamentu nie wezmę, tylko czekam aż mi się skończy umowa
<NightWish`> mozg
<NightWish`> trzeba sie umiec obchodzic z abo
<spass> moozg: ja ciągle na kartę mam i nie narzekam. ~100(130 doladowanie) zł na 5miechów
<NightWish`> skad masz abo i jaka taryfa?
<moozg> jestem w plusie, taryfy nie pamiętam jak się nazywała, ale taką na firmę mam wziętą
<moozg> dla mnie za 49 zł miesięcznie
<moozg> bo dużo nie gadam,
<moozg> ale jeszcze w ramach tego są 3 inne telefony i tam ciągłe dopłaty są
<NightWish`> moozg: taryfy biznesowe ą słabsze z tego co sie orientuje
<NightWish`> wiec nic dziwnego
<NightWish`> ja mam 600 minut do wszystkich wymienialne na smsy, 100 mb neta i siec rodzinna
<NightWish`> i jestem happy
<NightWish`> zadnych haczyków
<NightWish`> tylko zanim sie cos podpisze trzeba zrobic rozeznanie
<NightWish`> ja do salonu weszłam tylko zapytać czy jest iphone
<NightWish`> bo reszte wiedzialam co chce
<moozg> a ja mam 400 minut za darmo, ale zawsze coś się nie zmieści, bo to inna sieć, bo inne godziny, bo się nie zamienia z czymś tam
<spass> 99zł na miech to dużo imho
<NightWish`> a mi sie wydaje ze po prostu wiecej przegadujesz niz masz
<NightWish`> spass: ja juz przywyczajona, musze miec sporo minut
<spass> NightWish`: ja w sumie gadam najwiecej tylko z jedną osobą, a wtedy albo promocja 29 gr za całą rozmowę, albo za 10zł na miech za darmo ile bym nie gadał z tym numerem
<spass> więc zasadniczo prawie się mieszczę w 50zł/3miechy
<NightWish`> spass: ja wykonuje dosc sporo roznych telefonow
<spass> no jak mus to mus
<spass> to się płaci :)
<NightWish`> nawet nie wiem kiedy mi to schodzi
<NightWish`> i tak podliczyli mi ze srednie faktury mialam po 180 zł oO
<NightWish`> nie wiem jak im to powychodziło
<NightWish`> ale spoko
<NightWish`> ale wczesniej mialam slaby abo
<NightWish`> za 105 zł 500 minut w tym 280 do wszystkich sieci i wym. na smsy, a 220 nie do wszystkich i nie wymienne
<NightWish`> wiec zrobiłam mały up.
<Nerihsa> a ja jestem forever alone i mi starcza 15zl na rok
<NightWish`> ;)
<buharin> ile cykli to sekunda?
<Nerihsa> cykli procesora :?
<buharin> tak zużyte cykle procesora
<buharin> to musze podzielic przez taktowanie czy jak?
<jacekowski> buharin: ?
<jacekowski> buharin: 1s to Jest to czas równy 9 192 631 770 okresom promieniowania odpowiadającego przejściu między dwoma poziomami F = 3 i F = 4 struktury nadsubtelnej stanu podstawowego 2S1/2 atomu cezu
<buharin> no spoko : D ale jak to się dzieli zużyte cykle procesora przez częstotliwość procesora czyli u mnie 2.4*2 GHZ?
<jacekowski> ale zuzyte przez co?
<buharin> przez kawalek kodu
<buharin> wyliczylem je
<jacekowski> to sie tak nie da
<buharin> nie wiem jak na sekundy przerobic do konca
<buharin> da sie...
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<buharin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Stamp_Counter
<jacekowski> za malo dokladne
<jacekowski> RDTSC to inna sprawa
<buharin> jak przejsc z tego na sekundy?
<jacekowski> musisz znac dlugosc ticka
<jacekowski> a to sie zmienia
<jacekowski> w zaleznosci od czestotliwosci procesora
<buharin> slyszalem o tym
<buharin> 2.4Ghz
<buharin> dokladniej to mam napisane
<jacekowski> http://www.intel.com/products/processor/manuals/
<buharin> 2401.000  1600.000
<buharin> to juz kurwa tak ciezko powiedziec...
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> bo to nie jest takie proste
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mutt moglbys?
<jacekowski> http://www.ccsl.carleton.ca/~jamuir/rdtscpm1.pdf
<jacekowski> tu masz caly dokument ktory to opisuje
<jacekowski> no masz
<BlessJah> jacekowski: dzięki
<BlessJah> uuu, nie masz certyfikatów na 127.0.0.1
<BlessJah> hehe
<jacekowski> drukarke kupilem
<jacekowski> laserowa
<jacekowski> kolorowa
<jacekowski> wychodzi taniej niz atramentowka
<jacekowski> ze sklepu ma toneru na 1000 stron i kosztuje 119 funtow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: taniej wyjdzie kiedy wydrukujesz tyle ze musialbys atrament kupic
<BlessJah> na razie jestes jeszcze pod kreska
<jacekowski> atramentowka kosztuje £30 z tuszem na 100 stron
<jacekowski> + zestaw tuszu to £20
<jacekowski> wiec zeby wydrukowac 1000 stron musialbym wydac 2x tyle ile na laserowke
<jacekowski> http://www.samsung.com/hk_en/consumer/computer-peripherals/printers-multifunction/color-laser-printers/CLP-325W/XSS/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3eohu5h> (at www.samsung.com)
<jacekowski> taki ladny samsung
<jacekowski> z wifi i ethernetem
<jacekowski> i dziala pod linuxem podobno
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng7tzVCIfMo&NR
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAyDi1aa40E
<gjm> Bry
 * PoKrAk zmienia prace od lipca :)
<TheNumb> PoKrAk: dziadek klozetowy?
<Caemyr> TheNumb: wpierw asystent
<TheNumb> Caemyr: szambonurek?
<Caemyr> :>
<lastchance> :)
<bpx03> czesc, mam takie pytanie, mam bootowalnego pendriva i chcialbym zapisac ten obraz... czego uzyc lepiej? cat /dev/sdd > xxx czy dd ?
<bpx03> pozniej po przywroceniu musi byc dalej bootowalny
<mikexcr> LOL
<mikexcr> cat /dev/sdd
<mikexcr> fail
<bpx03> mikexcr, dlaczego ?
<mikexcr> dd if=/dev/sdd of=/pendrive.iso
<shpaq> dość fail
<bpx03> tak wlasnie teraz robie ;)
<shpaq> turbo fail
<mikexcr> shpaq: :D
<shpaq> mega niekoszernie
<shpaq> mikexcr: siema
<mikexcr> dlatego nie lubie tego kanalu
<mikexcr> trollownia mega
<shpaq> mikexcr: eee, fajnie jest
<shpaq> co tam słychać nad morzem?
<mikexcr> w sumie nic
<mikexcr> gorąc
<mikexcr> w IQ siedze
<mikexcr> i nie chce  mi sie
<shpaq> iq?
<mikexcr> w drugiej robocie
<mikexcr> iq.pl
<shpaq> aaa
<shpaq> że też Ci się chce
 * shpaq szukało ostatnio
<shpaq> i nawet nieźle szło
<mikexcr> wynosisz sie?
<shpaq> ale z takim ryjem
<shpaq> to wcale niełatwe ;)
<mikexcr> zdejmij metale z głowy, zakryj tatuaże
<mikexcr> to Cię przyjmą
<mikexcr> XD
<shpaq> mikexcr: metalu prawie nie mam już
<mikexcr> ou
<shpaq> tunele mam w uszach
<shpaq> silikonowe [;
<mikexcr> no jo
<shpaq> a tatuaż na szyi mi wystaje
<shpaq> bardzo
<shpaq> ale za to miły jestem
<shpaq> i kompetentny [;
<mikexcr> a na rozmowach czepiali sie o to?
<shpaq> nigdy
<mikexcr> ja sie ostatnio tez zastanawialem nad porzuceniem WP i IQ
<shpaq> ale nowej roboty nie dostałem
<mikexcr> i znalezieniem czegos jednego
<mikexcr> za fajna kase
<shpaq> może za dużo chcę zarabiać
<mikexcr> ale nie dadza mi nigdzie 5.200 [;
<shpaq> tyle masz z dwóch?
<mikexcr> jop
<shpaq> mało
<mikexcr> mozna i wiecej, racja
<mikexcr> ale nie narzekam
<mikexcr> nie przemeczam sie
<shpaq> w sumie nie mieszkasz w wwa
<shpaq> drogo tutaj jak chuj
<mikexcr> przewaznie robie to na co mam ochote i sam znajduje sobie zajecie
<mikexcr> wiem wiem
<shpaq> hmmm, ja to się zastanawiam czy Ty mi jakiegoś piwa nie wisisz [;
<mikexcr> nie nie
<mikexcr> chociaz
<mikexcr> hmm
<shpaq> ha
<mikexcr> Ty mi postawiles tam przed PKiN
<mikexcr> a ja tobie w blabla
<mikexcr> :D
<shpaq> hmm
<mikexcr> <;
<shpaq> w sumie to nie pamiętam
<shpaq> kiedy wpadasz do wwa?
<mikexcr> ale spoko, mogę postawić [;
<mikexcr> ufff
<mikexcr> dobre pytanie
<mikexcr> na razie nie ma nic fajnego na co mógłbym się pokwapić
<shpaq> koncerty panie, koncerty
<mikexcr> ojtam koncerty
<shpaq> nie ojtam
<Matan[M]> bry
<shpaq> tylko hatebreed gra za 3 tyg
<shpaq> i to jest wazne
<mikexcr> idziesz na Sonisphere? :D
<shpaq> nie obrażaj mnie
<mikexcr> [;
<shpaq> w polsce nie
<shpaq> poszedłbym w gb albo w szwecji
<shpaq> ale daleko i drogo w sumie
<mikexcr> szwecja?
<mikexcr> nie aż tak daleko
<mikexcr> i nie drogo
<shpaq> ode mnie dalej niż od Ciebie
<mikexcr> no wiem
<shpaq> i w sumie nie mam samochodu
<shpaq> słowem, nie opłaca mi się
<shpaq> i ceny w ojro
<mikexcr> faja?
<mikexcr> faja!
<shpaq> skurwiam do domu za chwilę
<shpaq> więc pewnie faja ;)
<mikexcr> :)
<Dreadlish> o/
<winter> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/132470-dagones_drang.jpg
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> zrypali udev w debian sid ;/
<foreste> natego mi modem usb chodzi ;/
<foreste> n]ie
<foreste> zainstalowalem nn gnome to samo
<konradb> sprzedam tablet wacom bamboo pen&touch :D
<mati75> udev działa i ma się dobrze
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<lisu> `g lenny download  i386 iso
<Przekliniak> lisu: Download Debian Linux 5 Lenny ISO / CD / DVD Images: <http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-debian-5-cd-dvd-iso.html>
<NightWish`> winter: pong
<winter> NightWish`: obejrzałaś gitsa?
<NightWish`> gitsa?
<ania12lat> goust in de szel :f
<winter> NightWish`: ogólnie to są 4 filmy i 2 sezony seriali chyba
<winter> mam *
<ania12lat> 4 filmy? >:
<NightWish`> winter: a o czym to?:)
<winter> to anime w klimacie cyberpunk z nutą wilozoficznych rozkminek, świetną kreską i efektami jak na owe czasy
<winter> filozoficznych*
<winter> podejżewałem, że może cię to zainteresować skoro studiujesz filo
<NightWish`> spoko
<NightWish`> ale teraz mam sesje ;)
<ania12lat> yyy :f
<winter> NightWish`: aha, czaję
<NightWish`> kurwa
<NightWish`> nie wiem jak ja to zdam
<winter> smutnazaba.jpg
<winter> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Smutna-%C5%BBaba/168990906495756
<termi> hmm czy ubuntu radzi sobie z  ta wtyczka microsoft silveright?
<termi> czy w ogole to chodzi an tym
<termi> ?
<ania12lat> moonlight masz
<winter> termi: moonlight
<termi> standardowo jest wgrany
<termi> czy trzeba recznie wgrywac?
<winter> ręcznie iirc
<lisu> jo
<lisu> jak chwilowo wstrzymać wygaszacz ekranu w tym piekielnym unity?
<Caemyr> http://www.blackbergsecurity.us/
<Caemyr> bjuti
<dancios> wlasnie ktos wytrzymal z nowym unity czy tez wszyscy siedza na starym gnomie lub sie przeniesli na kubuntu ?
<dancios> pytam bo nie wiem jakiego dokonac za pol roku mojego kochanego LTS
<kklimonda^> dancios: ja wytrzymałem
<kklimonda^> niestety okazało się, że terminal pod compizem zwalnia i musiałem się cofnąć
<NightWish`> kklimonda^: :)
<winter> CZARNUCHY
<Dreadlish> jezu maria
<winter> NIGGERS
<Dreadlish> winter: o/
<winter> Dreadlish: o/
<winter> tylko na globalnych kanałach kontrolowanych przez amerykanów się burzą
<Caemyr> wez nawet nie mow
<Caemyr> lecialem w poniedzalek do londka
<Caemyr> rejsowym lotu
<kklimonda^> NightWish`: heja
<Caemyr> jak zwykle na poczatek poprosili business class, frequent flyers i kobiety z dziecmi
<winter> i?
<NightWish`> kklimonda^: co tam slychac?
<Caemyr> to sie zaraz na poczatek wepchalo stado malp z nigerii
<Caemyr> czy z innego gabonu
<kklimonda^> NightWish`: skończyłem półroczny remont, zostało mi pół roku sprzątania ;)
<winter> Caemyr: trzeba było zezwać od negrów
<winter> na lotnisku by się nie burzyli
<Caemyr> sie babki z dziecmi musialy przez to stado przepychac
<NightWish`> kklimonda^: skad ja to znam
<Caemyr> kklimonda^: proste
<Caemyr> symetria musi byc
<NightWish`> mija rok od kiedy zmeczona po egzamie przyszlam, walnelam sie spac
<NightWish`> a potem przyszedl Pan sławek i przy mnie kaloryfer kroil ;d
<NightWish`> śpiącej ;d
<kklimonda^> hehe
<winter> CZARNUCHY
<NightWish`> kklimonda^: znam ten ból więc
<NightWish`> winter: rasista?
<winter> NightWish`: realista
<winter> NightWish`: ale zbanowali mnie za to słowo o obamie na globalnym kanale kontrolowanym przez amerykańców
<NightWish`> lol
<NightWish`> sa gorsze miejsca ;x
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja mam bana na kilkunastu międzynarodowych kanałach na quakenecie
<Dreadlish> tam w ogóle #linux jest rasistowskie
<Dreadlish> mają bana na *!*@*.pl
<Dreadlish> .pl
<Dreadlish> .pt
<Dreadlish> .nl
<Dreadlish> itd.
<mikexcr> lul
<winter> a obama to czarnuch
<Dreadlish> obama nie ma obu
<Dreadlish> to tylko mistyfikacja
<Dreadlish> i pic na dowe
<Dreadlish> wode*
<winter> Dreadlish: powiesz tak amerykańcowi to cię zbanuje
<Dreadlish> no to niech banuje
<winter> nom
<Dreadlish> na #germany zbanowali mnie za 2 zwrotki roty
<winter> lol
<Dreadlish> na #russia kupowalimy kałacha
<Dreadlish> i prawie wyszło
<WMP> heloł
<Dreadlish> dopóki nie doszło do kosztów przesyłki
<winter> lol
<WMP> panowie, wie ktoś co jest z zaweiszaniem kompa przy kopiownaie plików na dysk USB?
<WMP> zamraża go na 10 skeund
<WMP> coś mi sie kojarzy że to jeden z bugów kernela, mam racje?
<winter> WMP: przejdź na normalne distro
<winter> jak debian
<Dreadlish> zasilacz do dupy
<winter> albo arch
<Dreadlish> i przejdź na normalne distro
<WMP> arch mi się zjebał, jkies problemy z klawiatura były
<WMP> przetsawała działać
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<Dreadlish> pierdzielisz
<WMP> tak jak mysz
<Dreadlish> powiedz że układu poprostu nie potrafiłeś ustawić
<WMP> nawet opisałem na bugzilii
<Dreadlish> i wyłączyć evdeva
<WMP> co do zasilacza - dysk ma własne zasilanie
<Dreadlish> ja tu mówie o zasilaniu kompa nie dysku
<WMP> a co ma zasilacz kompa do dysku ktry ma zasilanie zewnetrzne?
<Dreadlish> obciążenie procka
<WMP> hej, mam cały czas na 100% bo licze boinc
<WMP> i nie robi to problemu
<WMP> problem robi tylk okopiowanie na ten dysk usb
<WMP> z predkoscia 800KB/s
<Caemyr> uu
<Dreadlish> no to bady panie
<Caemyr> za duzo na OHCI
<Dreadlish> bady
<Caemyr> za malo na UHCI
<Dreadlish> to ma iść conajmniej 1.2mb/s
<Caemyr> zaraz
<Dreadlish> a ehci?
<Caemyr> external hdd po usb?
<Caemyr> EHCI* znaczy
<Caemyr> nie UHCI
<Caemyr> jakis normalny 2.5" w kieszeni?
<Caemyr> to raczej powinno z 25-30 isc
<WMP> tak
<Caemyr> a jeszcze lepiej pieprznac USB w diably i uzyc eSATA
<Dreadlish> o ile ma
<Dreadlish> :D
<WMP> anono
<WMP> ale to dysk kolegi
<WMP> smartd po usb dziala
<WMP> ?
<Caemyr> bez esata bawic sie w duze zewnetrzne...
<Caemyr> masochizm
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> skąd wiesz że duże :D
<Dreadlish> na duże to sie wrzuca normalne sata ii
<Caemyr> nie no, ponizej 320 GB to sie nawet nie oplaca podpinac
<Caemyr> pradu szkoda
<WMP>  /dev/sdf: Unknown USB bridge [0x1e68:0x001b (0x000)]
<Caemyr> a dziabac pare GB po USB 2.0 nawet
<Caemyr> wspominalem juz o masochizmie?
<WMP> ;)
<WMP> jak zatrzymam transfer, kontorlka na dysku w koncu przetsanie migać to potem idzie dłużej bez zwieszki
<WMP> albo jak przytne transfer do 600
<Caemyr> oj cos sprzet siada
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bady
<WMP> ten dysk jebany
<Dreadlish> mówiłem już
<WMP> ale nie mój ;)
<Caemyr> a tyka?:P
<WMP> kolegi, przychodiz i: pobierzesz mi coś? <ładne oczy>
<WMP> nie tyka chyba
<Dreadlish> a zatrzymuje?
<WMP> tzn?
<Caemyr> czy wygasza obroty?
<WMP> wygasza
<WMP> chyba
<Dreadlish> no
<Caemyr> taa
<Caemyr> mechanika albo zasilanie
<Dreadlish> ja ci moge powiedzieć bo właśnie na takim niedopale pracuje :D
<Caemyr> raczej mechanika
<WMP> ;)
<WMP> te dyski to mają normalną satę?
<Caemyr> te? tzn ktore?
<WMP> te zewnętrzne usb
<Caemyr> wiesz
<WMP> aby podpiac i sprawdzić smartd
<Caemyr> bierzesz dysk 2.5"
<Caemyr> ladujesz do przyzwoitej kieszeni, np Revolteca
<Caemyr> i masz przyzwoity dysk zewnetrzny
<WMP> mi nie potrzbeny
<Caemyr> a jak kupujesz gotowca w plastiku
<WMP> ale ten chce zbadac
<Caemyr> to chu wie
<Caemyr> raczej tak
<Caemyr> nie zawsze obudowa ma
<Caemyr> ale dyski to na pewno standardowe
<WMP> zwykly dysk jest w srodku
<WMP> sata
<WMP> mozna go pod esata?
<WMP> esata to takie same kable jak sata?
<WMP> :)
<kklimonda^> WMP: nie afair
<winter> lulz
<kklimonda^> WMP: "The external connector has no "L"-shaped key, and the guide features are vertically offset and reduced in size. This prevents the use of unshielded internal cables in external applications and vice-versa."
<WMP> yhy
<kklimonda^> eh, ja sobie będę budował teraz sprzęt to kupuję obudowę która ma esata i zewnętrzny port sata ;)
<winter> kklimonda^: czarnuchu
<kklimonda^> winter: co tam?
<winter> a popijam kawkę i sprawdzam czy obraża cię czarnuch
<kklimonda^> winter: a czemu miałby?
<winter> a bo amerykańce są uczuleni i zbanowali mnie
<kklimonda^> oni ogólnie są uczuleni
<winter> powiedziałem coś w stylu, że obama jest czarnuchem i dostałem bana :-D
<winter> debile
<kklimonda^> *shrug*
<winter> lulz
<kklimonda^> dlatego nie warto pisać czegoś co innych może obrażać
<winter> napiłem się i mi odpierdziela
<kklimonda^> no to tym bardziej
<winter> ale oni też przeginają
<kklimonda^> po alkoholu nie wchodzi się na irca, ani w ogóle do internetu ;)
<winter> a to dlaczego
<winter> bardzo fajnie w
<winter> wtedy jest
<winter> irc + alco is the shit
<winter> poza tym, że bany lecą
<qermit> winter: za młody jesteś na picie
<winter> qermit: przyznaj się ile masz lat
<winter> 24?
<qermit> winter: za młody jesteś żeby wiedzieć
<winter> powiedziałbym, że jesteś w moim wieku
<winter> ale co lulz to lulz
<qermit> za młody jesteś żeby być w moim wieku
<winter> lulz
<qermit> bo ja jestem w XXI
<winter> qermit: you're quite lulz haha
<m477> lolz
<m477> epic shit
<m477> winter: co za wysublimowanym jezykiem wladasz
<m477> jestem pelen podziwu, o em dżi
<winter> to tylko prosty angielski ;-)
<m477> ano tak
<winter> asienayebaem
<m477> czym?? :-)
<winter> 5 donnerów strong
<winter> m477: a ty?
<m477> donnery <3
<m477> ja wypilem dzis 1 piwo
<m477> do spania a i tak kicha :-(
<winter> lulz
<m477> co luls?
<m477> cze
<winter> lulz
<m477> zacieles sie? ;/
<winter> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lulz
<m477> olz
<m477> lolz
<winter> lulz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<winter> LULz
<kklimonda^>  winter idź już spać ;)
<winter> czekam na southpark
<kklimonda^> no to poczekasz jeszcze
<winter>  niedługo
<foreste> czesc
<winter> o/
<foreste> kto uywa kde 4.6.3 ?
<foreste> a i ma ktos crash dolphiba ?
<foreste> bo mi robi zombie
<firemark> winter: napewno masz 25 lat? :P
<foreste> teraz pytanie takie jaka jest kara za kopanie psa ?
<firemark> winter: ale powinnienes bana juz dostac, ale ludzie spia
<foreste> bo sasiad mi psa skopal
<foreste> ;/
<winter> firemark: bo?
<firemark> winter: za spam
<winter> który
<firemark> winter: mozesz obrazic moja matke, ale spamowac qrwa nie mozesz
<firemark> winter: powyzej :P
<winter> no gdzie spamowałem
<winter> zacytuj
<kklimonda^> foreste: po sądach będziesz się przez lata włóczyć ;)
<kklimonda^> foreste: a kara to grzywna pewnie będzie
<winter> kklimonda^: niekoniecznie
<foreste> dodatku pobil mojego ojca ;/
<winter> firemark: no zacytuj, gdzie spam
<kklimonda^> foreste: no to już lepsze
<winter> foreste: :-o
<firemark> winter: ~00:42:14~  winter : LULz
<kklimonda^> foreste: to idźcie od razu na policję
<winter> firemark: to nie spam tylko flood
<foreste> policja byla ;]
<firemark> winter: qrwa.
<foreste> w niedziele
<firemark> winter: teraz będziesz się o definicje czepiał
<foreste> bo wtedy bylo to
<winter> firemark: ale nie mam racji?
<winter> flood =! spam
<firemark> winter: no masz, ale to cie nie usprawiedliwa :P
<winter> firemark: to znaczy, że uważasz,że jest złe cokolwiek piszę
<firemark> winter: zresztą spam to są niechcianie wiadomości, te akurat były
<winter> spam to reklama
<firemark> że niby gdzie
<winter> gdziekolwiek
<winter> w twojej sklrzynce pocztowej na przykład
<kklimonda^> http://www.microsoft.com/liveatedu/free-email-accounts.aspx heh
<winter> kklimonda^: spam!
<firemark> dobranoc
<winter> kklimonda^: eh wtyczka w silverlight zamulająca mi komputer
<winter> nawet flash robi lepiej
<kklimonda^> winter: serio? mi moonlight całkiem ładnie działał (ale ja tylko do oglądania filmów go używałem)
<winter> no tak się stało
<winter> czarnuchu :-)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-09
<winter> DaZ:
<winter> DaZ:
<winter> DaZ:
<kklimonda^> kurde, nie idzie w PL kupić dobrej klawiatury
<kklimonda^> wszystkie mechaniczne poza jednym modelem trzeba sprowadzać zza granicy..
<kklimonda^> (wszystkie porządne mechaniczne*
 * winter ma modecoma za 40zł i jest zadowolony
<winter> kklimonda^: ale te oldschoolowe mechaniczne pewnie też fajne
<winter> kklimonda^: http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/NASL.tv możesz to oglądać?
<DaZ> lolco?
<kklimonda^> winter: ale te oldschoolowe strasznie trudno dostać
<winter> no mówiłeś
<kklimonda^> nie no - ja mówię o na przykład ibm model m ;)
 * DaZ sobie ma swojego paskiego logitecha i mu dobrze nawet
<kklimonda^> (bo to jest prawdziwy oldschool ;)
<kklimonda^> ale poniżej 200zł nie znajdziesz
<winter> lol
<kklimonda^> zresztą to i tak małe piwo
<kklimonda^> najtańsza mechaniczna klawiatura która mnie interesuje to 280zł
<winter> 200zł za klawiaturę to zdecydowanie za dużo
<winter> 280. jeszcze lepiej
<kklimonda^> ale są o niej różne opinie
<kklimonda^> więc trzebaby zza granicy sprowadzać
<kklimonda^> a to już ~500zł
<winter> lol
 * DaZ duma co w tych mechanicznych takiego
<winter> za to już dobrej klasy procesor można kupić
<kklimonda^> DaZ: bardzo wygodnie się pisze, i taka klawiatura najmarniej pociągnie kilka lat
<winter> mam tą modecoma ponad rok
<kklimonda^> ludzie model m z lat 90 używają ciągle ;)
<winter> i jest ok
<winter> płaska jest, klawisze dobrze chodzą, jest cicha i łatwo się czyści
<kklimonda^> wiesz, ja właśnie nie chcę cichej ;)
<kklimonda^> ta brzmi bardzo ładnie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JggEpECGXn8
 * DaZ lubi cicho
<DaZ> chociaz ma glosno
<kklimonda^> tzn. chcę czy nie chcę - kwestia mechanizmu tak naprawdę
<DaZ> a myszke to ma za głosno juz >:
<kklimonda^> ale pewnie skończy się narazie na microsoft natural ergonomic 4000
<kklimonda^> bo 500zł na klawiaturę teraz wydawać mi się nie chce
<winter> DaZ: http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/NASL.tv możesz to oglądać w 480p?
<kklimonda^> szczególnie, że całe pudło muszę złożyć
<winter> bo u mnie się zawieszać zaczęło na 480p
<DaZ> cos sie zaladowac nie chce :x
<winter> no właśnie u mnie też
<winter> od godziny tak
<winter> a w 360p śmiga
<DaZ> kklimonda^: jezu chryste, tym sie cały budynek budzi
<DaZ> >:
<kklimonda^> DaZ: ale bardzo fajnie się na niej pisze
<kklimonda^> fakt, że nawet przez słuchawki słychać.. ;)
<winter> eh
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> `g debian lenny i386 iso download
<Przekliniak> lisu: Download Debian Linux 5 Lenny ISO / CD / DVD Images: <http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-debian-5-cd-dvd-iso.html>
<winter> o/
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> siemano
<winter> o/
<Wizard> używał ktoś 'asystenta dysku uruchomieniowego'?
<kklimonda^> Wizard: ta
<kklimonda^> Wizard: ale nazywał się jakoś ładniej ;)
<kklimonda^> polskie tłumaczenia są ugh..
<Wizard> a jak byś przetłumaczył?
<PoKrAk> jo
<Wizard> ale zgodzę się - polskie tłumaczenia robią ludzie, którzy nie potrafią posługiwać się językiem polskim
<Wizard> ciesz się, że w okienkach dialogowych informujących o czymś zamiast "Zamknij" nie ma "Zajebiście!"
<lisu> ...albo zamiast klawisza esc nie napisali "fuck it" ;)
<lisu> chociaż to w windowsie by sie przydało :D
<lisu> ... taki klawisz funkcyjny przypisany do windowsowego xkill'a -> naduszasz fuck it i po sprawie... windows sie wiesza x)
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> ej, w ogóle, kupiłem wczoraj lapka i mi płyty z windows nie dali
<Wizard> tylko jest partycja na dysku, z której to się instaluje
<lisu> hehehe, a po co ci?
<PoKrAk> po co
<Wizard> można to wywalić w kosmos?
<Wizard> bo po mojemu nawet trzeba
<PoKrAk> preinstalowany jestna partycji
<Wizard> w ogóle, jakie źdzerstwo
<lisu> Wizard: mozna, ale ja tam takie bajery dd if=..... i wio na płytę,... a nóż się przyda
<Wizard> płacę za tego windowsa, kasyu oddać mi w sklepie nie chcieli, a nie dostałem nawet płytki
<Wizard> lisu: właśnie tak myślałem
<Wizard> no nic, na razie zrobie sobie flasha z iso
<Wizard> ej, widzieliście logo google? :P
<lisu> ja tam jak lapa dostalem, to mialem 2 plyty z vistą, kupe szmerów bajerów...
<lisu> po roku i tak czystki na hdd poszły, bo uzywac sie nie dało visty
<Wizard> lisu: a to jest obraz płyty, to co jest na dysku?
<lisu> raczej nie
<lisu> win 7 masz?
<Wizard> tak pytam, bo na dobrą sprawę ostatni windows jakiego używałem, to 2000
<Wizard> tak 7 home premium lager
<Wizard> albo ale, nie wiem ;P
<lisu> Wizard: dd pod rękę i rób obraz całości, w razie czego później będzie można przywrócic fabryke.
<Wizard> masz rację, albo zrzucić na vboksa
<lisu> nie zapomnij o mbr, który to polecam zrobic osobna kopie, tak just cause
<Wizard> mbr to pierwsze 512b?
<lisu> yap
<lisu> czekaj, jak to szło z mbr
<lisu> dd if=/dev/sda count=512 of=/mnt/w-pizdui/mbr.iso ?
<Wizard> is?
<Wizard> iso? :D
<lisu> nie iso
<Wizard> co za różnica
<lisu> ja oznaczam sobie ISOLISU, zeby wiedziec, ze to dd robilem, ze to jest obraz ale nie w formie iso9660
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> o/
<lisu> \o
<Wizard> isolisu
<Wizard> można mbr.image
<Wizard> to nazwa sama mówi co to jest
<Wizard> po to chyba są nazwy plików
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> a "rozszerzenie" to jakiś dosowy zabytek
<Wizard> i tak thunar, nautilus, dolphin i inne analizują zawartosć
<Wizard> a w terminalu masz "file"
<lisu> można i tak, ja tam sobie wymysliłem isolisu i tak juz zostało, nikt do tej pory nie wiedział co to za pliki x)
<Wizard> :D
<lisu> kurde ide, bo nie moge na tym złomie pracowac, jak ludzie mogą używać windowsów do pracy, kuźwa 512 mb i tak XP muli ze ch... a nic prawie nie mam otwarte, tylko word i ie
<lisu> ja p....le ...  patologia, no nie da sie na tym pracować, dysk cały czas napierd*** nie wiadomo czemu
<TheNumb> lisu: 512 i muli?
<TheNumb> lisu: ja się męczyłem 8 lat z 256 ramu ;]
<TheNumb> I jeszcze nakurwiałem w CS
<lisu> chlopie, tak muli, ze ie otwiera 5 minut a zamyka 10
<TheNumb> lisu: ie? Pojebawszy?
<lisu> dysk caly czas napier**la
<lisu> teraz nawet word nie odpowiada
<TheNumb> Teraz dopasiłem starego desktopa dwoma kostkami po 256 i mam już 768 =D
<lisu> niedawno instalowany system ja p***le
<TheNumb> lisu: może dysk zdycha, hm?
<lisu> a skad, jeszcze gad sie trzyma, z reszta p...li mnie to, niech padnie, moze wtedy nowy sie kupi, a jak nie to ciul
<lisu> dobra ffoxa odpaliłem nieco szybciej :D
<TheNumb> lisu: a spróbuj z chromem albo operą.
<TheNumb> U mojej dziewczyny to lepiej działa niż ff.
<TheNumb> A ramu ma znacznie mniej ;]
<lisu> nie no dość ide do serwerowni, bo tam chlodniej i troche szybsze maszyny, moze odpale sciaganie jakiego susła, bo tutaj sie nie da ... rwać nać.
<TheNumb> lisu: podobno tym co siedzą w serwerowni rodzą się same dziewczynki ;p
<TheNumb> Be careful...
<TheNumb> (-;
<PoKrAk> same nie lisu on klamie
<lisu> TheNumb: ja tam nikogo dupcył nie będę x)
<lisu> dobra ide, zapodam wgeta i ide na miasto o/
<winter> co wy tam macie neostradę w serwerowni?
<TheNumb> winter: też się dziwię, ale stwierdziłem że nie będę komentował.
<TheNumb> U mnie w szkole była rurka 150Mbit dostępna w każdej sali :<
<winter> ładnie
<winter> ja pamiętam, że w moim gimnazjum onet ładował się pół minuty w ie
<winter> ale teraz pewnie jest lepiej
<TheNumb> winter: jakiś dobry człowiek podpiął router z Nką i można było ssać x)
<winter> spać trzeba
<TheNumb> winter: spać?!
<winter> zmęczonym
<winter> nom
<winter> całą noc nie spałem
<TheNumb> 9 rano :<
<winter> od wczorajszego południa nie śpię
<winter> wesołe życie uzależnionego od kompa bezrobotnego
<TheNumb> winter: aj pierdolisz :<
<TheNumb> winter: klep zlecenia.przez.net :<
<winter> zazwyczaj
<winter> nie mam kwalifikacji
<winter> ale zabookmarkuję na przyszłosć
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> lol, domyślnie są 4 partycje, faty i ntfsy, na dodatek źle założone, bo nachodzą na siebie
<Dreadlish> re
<PoKrAk> er
<spass>  PROMPT_COMMAND='pwd>&7;kill -STOP $$'
<spass> wtf ?
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to znaczy pwd>&7
<BlessJah> ale nie podoba mi się kill... xD
<qermit> kto ma dostęp do AD i może mi powiedzieć jakie reprezentacje ma użytkownik
<spass> co znaczy "jakie reprezentacje" ?
<lisu> wlasnie, co masz na mysli?
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> joł
<qermit> spass: cn=Jas fasola,ou=dupowo ....
<lisu> Re
<lisu> ile adresow ip aktualnie je na ipv4 dostepnych?
<BlessJah> lisu: w jakim sensie dostepnych?
<BlessJah> ile zostalo niewykorzystanych czy jaka jest pula dostepna szarym ludzikom?
<lisu> Calosc
<lisu> 4mld i cos jeszcze, znacie przyblizona wartosc do mln?
<lisu> nie mam neta, z kom pisze
<BlessJah> `calc 2^32
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 2^32 = 4,294,967,296
<BlessJah> nie ma to jak netsplit
<BlessJah> `calc 2^32-1
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: (2^32) - 1 = 4,294,967,295
<BlessJah> 127.0.0.1 odjałem
<Nerihsa> :?
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: no to jest mój prywatny adres
<BlessJah> nie jest ogolnodostepny
<Nerihsa> liczyles liczbe ip4?
<BlessJah> 143045 < lisu> ile adresow ip aktualnie je na ipv4 dostepnych?
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: chciał całość
<Nerihsa> to tylko teoretycznie
<Nerihsa> kilka calych pul jest zarezerwowane
<BlessJah> tą właśnie liczbę chciał
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: a umiesz je wszystkie wymienić?
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: nie. ale afair 5.*.*.* jest zarezerwowane dla wojska/rzadu
<BlessJah> 192.168.* i 172.* sa lokalne
<BlessJah> i pare innych takich
<Nerihsa> mhm
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: poszukaj rfc na to
<Nerihsa> ke? http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc790
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pamiętasz problemy z słabym szyforwaniem? opera negocjuje takie kiedy mam obciążone łącze
<hawaii_> witam wszystkich :)
<Ziku> Witam, mam problem z konfiguracją dwóch monitorów na ubuntu studio - 11.04 - pomimo ustawienia jednego z nich na główny, i tak głównym jest nie ten który chcę (co ciekawe, głównym jest podłączony do złącza VGA, a nie DVI). Pomimo komunikatu że konfiguracja zmieni się po przelogowaniu - nic się nie zmienia. Czy ktoś byłby w stanie mi pomóc?
<ntat> używa ktoś Ofice'a Starter?
<lisu1> ntat: co ci potrzeba?
<ntat> lisu1, pozbyć się czegoś:P
<lisu1> czego?
<ntat> Może komuś się udało zhakować:)
<ntat> Reklam
<ntat> :)
<lisu1> ja shakierzyłem wpisując kod zakupionego office'a
<ntat> Na raze z Win7 udało mi się zmienić tapetę, grzebiąc w rejestrze:)
<ntat> a teraz pora na darmowego office'a:)
<ntat> aa
<lisu1> ntat: co ty to masz windows startera?
<ntat> Tak
<TheNumb> lisu1: netbook
<BlessJah> ntat: zmiana tapety przez grzebanie w rejestrze?
<ntat> w netbooku
<lisu1> współczuje
<BlessJah> boli
<ntat> BlessJah, ta
<lisu1> ja bym to juz wyp***ł w kosmos
<ntat> Śmieszne ale prawdziwe
<TheNumb> BlessJah: można by napisać toola do zmiany tapety ;p
<ntat> lepsze grzebanie w rejestrze niż instalacja programu do zmiany tapety
<ntat> ;]
<lisu1> lol
<TheNumb> ntat: chyba pojebało :D
<TheNumb> Słoneczko przygrzało?
<BlessJah> ntat: nie mozesz spirac...
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> mialem zaproponowac zainstalowanie czegos darmowego
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ubuntu tak przykładowo, co nie? ;)
<lisu1> libra albo opena oficera
<ntat> BlessJah, bardzo chętnie ale jednak zapłaciłem za tego Wina więc szkoda a nie mam na razie jak zgrać
<TheNumb> ntat: ja na swoim laptopie miałem vistę ;]
 * lisu1 też MIAŁ vistę
<TheNumb> A teraz za tę samę cenę co 4 lata temu kupiłem tegorocznego macbooka pro.
<ntat> Już widzę Vistę na netbooku
<ntat> ;)
<lisu1> ntat: ja miałem rok, dopóki się nie wysypała, chyba przez updejty x) bo nic na lapie nie niałem oprócz office i labview
<ntat> No, także muszę się uporać jeszcze z tymi reklamami i można używać;)
<ntat> Już odpalałem Ubuntu netbook z pena i całkiem fajnie działa z tym Unity
<ntat> Hah, mam nawet Androida na netbooku "fabrycznie" instalowanego
<ntat> ale raz tylko go włączyłem, zobaczyć co to i podziękowałem
<ntat> ;)
<ntat> W miejsce Androida Ubuntu zainstaluję
<lisu1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzE-IMaegzQ&feature=player_embedded
<ntat> :]
<mrlukasz> witam
<BlessJah> kto tutaj ma pod ręką ubuntu, jakie macie defaultowe pythony?
<BlessJah> 2.6 2.7 czy 3.2?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: 11.04 - 2.7
<TheNumb> 10.10 - 2.6
<TheNumb> afair
<BlessJah> TheNumb: trójka jest jedynie dla chętnych?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tak jakby
<BlessJah> pozostaje trzymać kciuki że pójdzie bez problemów
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a co psujesz?
<BlessJah> powracam do nauki pythona
<BlessJah> i nie wiem czy przypominac sobie to co juz sie nauczylem z tutoriala dla 2.7 czy 3.2
<Matan[M]> bry
<Matan[M]> Kwpolska: thx za linki
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: python 3.2  to inwestycja w przyszłość, 2.7 to nauka na teraz
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: to proste i oczywiste ze 3.2 jest przyszlosciowy
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: są między nimi spore różnice, czy większość skryptów z 2.7 pójdzie na 3.x i vice wersja?
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: ale nie proste i oczywiste, że już teraz warto się go uczyć
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: prawie nic nie pójdzie bez semi-automatycznej konwersji
<kklimonda^> argh, blaszak mnie 4360zł wyjdzie
<BlessJah> uuu
<TheNumb> kklimonda^: jakie bebechy?
<kklimonda^> http://wklej.org/id/543682/
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: czyli do sru tylko i wylacznie 2.7 sie uczyć?
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: zależy czy chcesz coś pisać już teraz w tym roku, czy dopiero za jakiś czas
<BlessJah> kklimonda^: mam zamiar sie uczyc, natomiast do sru juz teraz bym pisał
<kklimonda^> BlessJah: do sru tylko 2.7
<Caemyr> jacekowski: ping
<Caemyr> jest jakis polski termin na baseband?
<Caemyr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseband
<mati75> znacie jakiś silnik forum połączony z portalem?
<maf2> Witam musiałem zmienić kompa po awari i mam problem z nową płytą może ktoś pomóc ?
<maf2> opis problemu:
<maf2> Podczas uruchomienia ubuntu wyskakuje mi błąd Failed to anable MSI-X i do tego karta sieciowa często przerywa połączenie. Nie wiem czy ten błąd ma coś z tym wspólnego ? Płyta główna to Gigabyte ga-z68x-ud3p-b3. Może to jakiś problem ze sterownikami ? Prosze o radę i pomoc :)
<maf2> Problem nie występuje pod windowsem więc to wina Ubuntu.
<maf2> heeeeeeeeeeelp :)
<maf2> z/w
<Nerihsa> meow
<maf2> nikt nie pomoże ?
<maf2> nie ma chętnych do pomocy widzę :)
<kklimonda^> to pytanie jest strasznie specyficzne dla płyty
<kklimonda^> możesz zrobić upgrade biosu i tyle
<kklimonda^> jak nie pomoże to co najwyżej zgłosić gdzieś (najlepiej bezpośrednio do deweloperów kernela) i kombinować
<kklimonda^> zresztą tak to jest jak się kupuje nowy sprzęt, trzeba dać czas Linuksowi na dogonienie ;)
<maf2> kklimonda^: tego właśnie się obawiałem :) Nie wiem czy czasem nowe jądro by nie pomogło bo jest nowsze stabilne niż oficjalne w ubuntu 11.04. Bios mam zaktualizowany. Na razie poradziłem sobei tak że podpiąłem zewnętrzną sieciówkę i działa
<jacekowski> Caemyr: ?
 * lukaszg wants to come back to ubuntu 10.04...
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś jak dać nową linijkę w prompcie zsh?
<TheNumb> kklimonda^: a propo sprzętu. Kernel dalej nie umie wykorzystać całego potencjału Sandy Bridge ;-)
<kklimonda^> TheNumb: i tak będzie windows 7 na początku, a Linux w VM
<qermit> sandy srandy
<kklimonda^> teraz najlepszy zakup
<gjm> re
<Wizard> cześć
 * Skrzyp powraca
<Skrzyp> A tak w ogóle, to cześć Wizard
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pong
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tzn tu
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: A co to takie awaryje u Ciebie?
<Dreadlish> takie że tydzień nie miałem neta
<Dreadlish> teraz za to mam 6mb day 10mb noc
<Dreadlish> więc nie narzekaj ;d
<Dreadlish> poza tym jakoś blisko plixa mnie wpięli
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Jak myślisz openbox < lxde < ? < gnome > xfce
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: :P Fajnie masz
<Dreadlish> na pewno w tą strone te strzałki?
<Skrzyp> O, wymyśliłem - Mini GNOME bez panelu, czysto na pulpicie + AWN
<Skrzyp> i odcedzone
<Dreadlish> openbox albo awesome + feh + urxvt
<Dreadlish> i to jest desktop do roboty :D
<Skrzyp> feh?
<Skrzyp> awesome albo xmonad
<Skrzyp> zamiast urxvt to lilyterm
<Skrzyp> i jakiś panelik adeskbar
<Skrzyp> no i conky rzecz jasna
<TheNumb> To chyba i tak Quartz Extreme jest ładniejsze (:
 * Skrzyp właśnie opierdala Amigę 3000 (fullwypas edition) od jakiegoś ciepaka z pierwszej, co kupił ją na giełdzie i myśli, że to jakiś shit.
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: Cóż to?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: takie coś z burżuj systemu
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: od razu burżuj...
<TheNumb> 3800 to normalna cena
<Dreadlish> to samo można mieć za 2,8-3k ale nic ;d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a w aluminiowej obudowie?
<TheNumb> Bo plastik mnie wq bo się wyciera.
<Skrzyp> A tak swoją drogą... jest tu jakiś były-niebyły Amigator?
<Dreadlish> *silence*
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: uważaj, żeby się atarowcy nie odezwali bo rozerwą za strzępy.
<TheNumb> na*
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: takie fapbooki air - kosztują w kij, a porządnego kompa z atomem mam dużo taniej d;
<Skrzyp> Ajtam, oni to nie mieli nic w tej generacji
<Dreadlish> może wyginęli :D
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: jak mi znajdziesz nowego, ze sklepu za 3,8k to masz wielkie gz u mnie
<Skrzyp> Najwyżej zaawansowane Atari to jakieś ST z AROSem. A najlepsza Amiga... może konkurować z niejednym piecem.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: na allegro kupiłem takiego ze stanów :3
<TheNumb> Nówka
<Skrzyp> Przydałby się jakiś pasek postępu do instalatora Archa...
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ja nie mówie ze stanów tylko mówie w polsce w sklepie na fakturę
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: po co? przecież wiadomo w którym miejscu instalacji jesteś
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mi nie jest potrzebna fucktura.
<Skrzyp> TheNumb: nie
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a mi potrzebna żeby kase odzyskać
<Skrzyp> Nie wiem, ile do końca ssania packetów
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: e tam pasek podstępu.
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: czekaj cierpliwie, to ledko 120 MiB
<TheNumb> ledwo*
<Dreadlish> nom
<Skrzyp> Albo jakieś: "Daleko jeszcze? TAK - pozostało 6y6m6d6h66m66s "
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trza odpalic wingrozę
<Dreadlish> i zwalić troche wikipedii
<Skrzyp> NIE!!!
<Skrzyp> A nie masz frajerfogza?
<Dreadlish> do zeszytu
<Skrzyp> A czemu z pengiuna nie możesz?
<Dreadlish> chdozi mi o to, że musze to sobie łądnie wydrukować
<Dreadlish> a nie chce mi sie kompilować całego lo dla tego jednego razu
<Skrzyp> A... Bo nie masz druckermasterdrivers?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: binarki nie ma? ;]
<Skrzyp> W repo nie ma?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: funtoo? :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-office/libreoffice-bin
<Skrzyp> A pakietuff nie ma?
<Dreadlish> chuj z binarką
<TheNumb> Zależności pewnie nie są jakieś wielkie.
<Skrzyp> Ni możesz w pdf?
<Skrzyp> Abiłortem?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie.
<Dreadlish> nawet ja
<Dreadlish> k
<Dreadlish> to i tak nie mam jak wydrukować
<Dreadlish> bo mam durną drukarkę
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze durniejszego kompa udostępniającego ją
<Skrzyp> emerge drukarka-firwares?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: emerge wywalwindowsazojcakompaalboprzeniesdrukarke
<Skrzyp> error: packet unavaible for your architecture
<lisu> no i 0:1 do połowy
<Skrzyp> O, zassały się!
<Dreadlish> oczywiście windows musiał mnie poinformować że ich kochaną firmę okradam
<Skrzyp> A który?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: pirat!111
<Dreadlish> torrentow ale tylko dla usera
<Dreadlish> czyt 7
<Dreadlish> torrentow cały = 777
<Skrzyp> RemoveWAT2
<Dreadlish> jakbyś nie wiedział
<TheNumb> Dreadlish:
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: mam gdzieś
<Dreadlish> ale nie chce mi sie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: próbowałeś stawiać GNOME3?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: tak.
<Dreadlish> ssie jak kij
<TheNumb> :<
<Dreadlish> bo instaluje pulse
<TheNumb> Ja próbowałem z overlaya ale zawsze coś się srało.
<Dreadlish> za jajca powiesić tego kto wymyślił te dziadowskie serwery dźwięku
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> to teraz dylemat
<TheNumb> Powinien być jeden działający i tyle.
<Dreadlish> jechać przez vnc czy brać oba kompy na łóżko?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: obydwa
<Skrzyp> Fauence
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> ja tak miałem nazwany port na routerze =.=
<Dreadlish> fauence
<Dreadlish> dokładnie
<Skrzyp> O, rc.conf się pozmieniał z deka
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> w ogóle
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: serio tak bardzo obsysa to gnome 3?
<TheNumb> Nawet z pluginami do gnome shell?
<Dreadlish> t.
<TheNumb> :<
<Enlik> use Fluxbox;
<Dreadlish> t.
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Enlik> my $pulpit = Fluxbox->new or gtfo;
 * Dreadlish idzie przestawić wiatrak
<TheNumb> Enlik: na chuj mi wm bez integracji z aplikacjami które mam? :<
<Enlik> Integracji?
<Dreadlish> ja mam awesome i nie narzekam
<TheNumb> Jakieś ładne powiadomienia
<Dreadlish> pff...
<Enlik> :S
<Dreadlish> takie newbiowskie
<Enlik> Masz kilka do wyboru
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: czy ja wiem
<Enlik> Co tu integrować
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: kiedyś śmigałem na ratpoison i mi wystarczało
<TheNumb> Ale ostatnio zacząłem doceniać "It works"
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> mi np. na gentoo trzeba żeby system mało zawalał
<Dreadlish> i żebym miał więcej miejsca na appy
<Dreadlish> dlatego mam system który razem z xorgiem i daemonami zawala mi 30mb ramu
<Enlik> $pulpit -> use_sobie ( functional => 1, fast => 1 )
<Dreadlish> na netbooku nie lubie zawalania pulpitu, więc używam awesome
<Enlik> Dreadlish: ta,żeby nie stracić 3 dni na kompilację KDE :P
<Dreadlish> nawet id;
<Dreadlish> kde 3.5 kompiluje mi sie 9,5h
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: na netbuku?
<Dreadlish> 4 to syf tu
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> na netbuku.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie możesz przez nfs wyexportować filesystemu?
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> po co
<TheNumb> I kompilować na mocnej maszynie ;p
<Dreadlish> nfs mi tylko zazwyczaj kompy crashuje ;d
 * Skrzyp idzie w reboot
<Dreadlish> mam 2 mocniejsze maszyny
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: w pizdu
<Dreadlish> 1 to 2x2 z dyskiem z windowsem bo nie mam lepszego
<Dreadlish> i 2x3.3 do grania sobie
<Dreadlish> też z windowsem
<Enlik> 3,3 to jak rozumiem wymiary monitóra
<Dreadlish> 3.3GHz
<firemark> Enlik: :D
<Dreadlish> dobra
<firemark> Dreadlish: 3.3Ghz ale jak to celeron to daruj sobie
<Dreadlish> trza napisać to z polaka
<Dreadlish> firemark: c2d
<firemark> Dreadlish: bo będzie jak 0.8
<Enlik> No ;)
<Dreadlish> 2x2 jest pdc
<Enlik> A to 2,2 jak 0,7
<TheNumb> Ja mam celerona 1,2 x)
<Dreadlish> ja celeronów nie mam
<TheNumb> W starym desktopie
<Dreadlish> ja najsłabszy komp jaki mam
<Dreadlish> to jakiś 486, któ¶ego nie umiem odpalić
<TheNumb> Miałem gdzieś jeszcze 33 Mhz :D
<TheNumb> Intela
<Dreadlish> i celeron aka pentium ii 466mhz
<TheNumb> Gdzieś mi wcięło grzebień (Pentium III)
<Dreadlish> moje p3 stoi
<Dreadlish> i czeka na robote
<Enlik> Na zimę? :P
<lisu> kurde jest coś w ubuntu z tym unity, takiego jak aplet wyłączania w gnome 2.3?
<lisu> w sensie aby nie wyłączało monitora?
<lisu> nie chce mi sie co chwile zmieniać ustawień wygaszacza i grzebać w ustawieniach zasilania
<lisu> kurna ;/
 * Skrzyp wrócił
<Skrzyp> O, dorosły wreszcie Catalysty na Linucha!
 * Wizard też wrócił
<Skrzyp> To jest nas dwóch
<Skrzyp> W Pacmanie powinien też być jakiś ogólny dokoniecpozostało
<Skrzyp> I czemu on robi takie przerwy pomiędzy pobraniami pakietów?
<julek> Skrzyp: pacman.conf widziales?
<Wizard> to ja nie wiem, pytaj na #archaizm
<julek> Skrzyp: ustaw moze inny server?
<Skrzyp> julek: ano... Ale to nie kwersta serwera
<Skrzyp> *kwestia
<Skrzyp> Po pobraniu każdego pakietu zamula na chwilę i znowu pyk!
<julek> jaki laptop polecacie do 2,5k?
<Skrzyp> ASUS k50AB
<Skrzyp> 2x2GHz AMD Ath x64, 3GB RAM, AMD radeonhd 1GB, 250 GB, 14,5"
<julek> jakie karty sieciowe dzialaja dobrze w linuksie?
<julek> tzn. bezprzewodowe
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: moim skromnym zdaniem troche starawy
<Dreadlish> julek: wszystko prócz atmela zydasa i broadshita
<jacekowski> atmel nie dziala?
<Dreadlish> działa
<Dreadlish> ale sie krzaczy
<julek> http://allegro.pl/hp-dv6-2142-i5-430-6giga-gt320-torba-i1648410943.html
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mi sie nie krzaczyl
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej sie przedwczoraj krzaczył
<julek> a takie cos?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: tylko ja uzywalem drivera prosto od atmela
<Dreadlish> dv6 *facepalm*
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: nie te jakies dziwne wersje
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ja nie używam zamkniętych
<jacekowski> to jest otwarty driver
<Dreadlish> no to idk
<julek> Dreadlish: co w nim takiego zlego?
<jacekowski> a raz, dwa, nie wazne czy zamkniete wazne czy dziala
<julek> no dysk moze moglby byc wiekszy
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ze atmel dal dobre drivery
<Dreadlish> może pewno karta do dupy
<jacekowski> a community cjebalo
<jacekowski> zjebalo
<Dreadlish> julek: to że hp
<jacekowski> to samo zrobili z wifi intela
<Dreadlish> julek: wszystko fajnie, tylko to że hp.
<jacekowski> iwl otwarte nie maja polowy funkcjonalnosci zamknietych ipw
<julek> Dreadlish: ile komputerow hp ci sie popsulo samo z siebie?
<jacekowski> julek: wystarczajaco duzo
<Dreadlish> julek: 4.
<julek> no ok...
<jacekowski> julek: to nie jest zbyt solidne
<Dreadlish> wszystkie 4 to były laptopy hp srawilion dv*
<julek> to jaka marka w tym przedziale?
<jacekowski> julek: asus
<Dreadlish> asus.
<Dreadlish> albo lenovo ;d
<Dreadlish> o ile tak tanio znajdziesz
<kklimonda^> julek: nie lepiej coś bez gf kupić?
<julek> http://allegro.pl/okazja-asus-k53sv-2x2-3ghz-6gb-640g-gt540-1gb-hdmi-i1647971813.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6hhmlsf> (at allegro.pl)
<Dreadlish> "okazja" aukcja zazwyzaj odpada
<julek> taki lepszy?
<julek> heh...
<Dreadlish> wies no
<Dreadlish> dla mnie takie aukcje odpadają
<Dreadlish> bo wiem jak wtedy jest z obsługą klienta ;d
<julek> i tak pewnie nie kupie na allegro:)
<julek> duzo gorsze sa i3 od i5?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<julek> hmm...
<jacekowski> http://allegro.pl/ideal-asus-k70io-gratisy-gwarancja-i1659168932.html
<jacekowski> ja mam taki
<jacekowski> dwa lata temu kupiony
<kklimonda^> fajnie błyszczy ;)
<kklimonda^> 17.3"?
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: cos kolo 17
<kklimonda^> to kurde z biurka go nie zabierasz :)
<julek> za duzy:)
<kklimonda^> no, w takim wypadku lepiej po prostu złożyć pieca imo
<julek> ja mam 15,6 i mnie denerwuje;)
<Dreadlish> 17"...
<Dreadlish> mnie to wkurza
<kklimonda^> mnie 14.1" denerwuje jak muszę z nim kilka dni pod rząd sporo chodzić
<Dreadlish> po co laptopy 17" jak można taniej pieca złożyć?
<Dreadlish> bo i tak sie tego nei rusza
<kklimonda^> teraz będę celował w jakiegoś netbooka, jak szok cenowy po złożeniu pieca przejdzie ;)
 * Wizard kupił wczoraj netbooka
<Wizard> jak na razie wszystko ok
<kklimonda^> co kupiłeś?
<Wizard> dotykowy ekran praży, odwracanie ekranu przciskiem rotate praży..
 * Skrzyp nie lubi swojego 15", bo ma idiotyczną rozdzielczość 1366x768 i nie ma takiej we framebufferze
<Wizard> asiusiaka t101mt
 * Dreadlish coś kupi jak będzie miał stypendium, bo go jego eee wkurzyło
<Wizard> no to jest eee
<julek> Skrzyp: no... tez mnie to drazni...
<Wizard> przynajmniej tak napisali
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: hmm.. co to jest? nie 16:9, nie 16:10
<Skrzyp> julek: ja mam inteligentny system i radeonfb, to mi się potem poprawia
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: nie wiem? 10:13?
<julek> Skrzyp: ale z catalystem nie dziala
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: a ja go nie nosze
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: to laptop domowy
<julek> czy dziala?
<kklimonda^> ja myślałem nad asusem 1015PX
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: do uzywania mam laptop firmowy
<jacekowski> sony vaio
<Skrzyp> julek: catalysta mam do Xów
<jacekowski> pancerny
<Skrzyp> a do FB radeonfb
<Skrzyp> i bang;a
<jacekowski> pfff
<jacekowski> nvidie miec
<julek> Skrzyp: jak to zmajstrowales?
<jacekowski> i normalne drivery zamkniete od nvidii
<Dreadlish> 1015P* to to samo
<Dreadlish> tylko z innym prockiem
<Wizard> ja to nawet nie wiem co mam tu
<Wizard> domyślnie bangla składacz z xfce
<Dreadlish> a makówka?
<Skrzyp> julek: normalnie: w tych blacklistach odznaczylem, zrejechalem mkinitcpio, potem dodalem fglrx !radeon do deamonow, reboot i juz
<kklimonda^> Dreadlish: drogie są ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda^: to wiem d;
<kklimonda^> Dreadlish: 4k za 13"?
<kklimonda^> a za air pewnie więcej
<Dreadlish> no
<kklimonda^> ja teraz wolę złożyć za tę cenę pieca, i dokupić małego netbooka
<Dreadlish> za 4k to ja moge mieć dobrego pieca i netbooka
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> jakiś rickroll mam dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> ktoś pisze to
<Dreadlish> sekunde później pisze to samo
<kklimonda^> bah, tylko mnie sam piec wychodzi 4400 ;)
<kklimonda^> muszę wszystko do niego dokupić, nic nie mam
<jacekowski> jakis i7 quad?
<Dreadlish> ja uznałem że nie mam po co kupować intela do domu o ile to nie jest laptop
<Dreadlish> cena mnie przerasta
<kklimonda^> i5 2500k, gtx 560ti, 4gb ramu - ale dobra obudowa, zasilacz na lata, no i monitor, klawiatura, myszka
<Dreadlish> zaraz jacekowski wpadnie z swoimi mądrościami o zasilaczach
<Dreadlish> nieprawdaż?
<jacekowski> nie
<Stirlitz> o to nie bedziesz uzywał unity?
<jacekowski> pierdoli mnie to
<kklimonda^> Stirlitz: zobaczy się
<Stirlitz> tak mało ramu
<Stirlitz> ...
<kklimonda^> Stirlitz: nie będę składał sprzętu pod Unity ;)
<jacekowski> dzisiaj zaczalem inna praca
<jacekowski> prace
<kklimonda^> Stirlitz: ram najłatwiej dokupić, i zawsze tanieje
<jacekowski> taka gdzie mam zero odpowiedzialnosci
<jacekowski> i mnie od dzisiaj wszystko pierdoli
<kklimonda^> :D
<biodrvb> Hello zauważyłem pewną niedoróbkę jeżeli otworzę więcej niż 200 okien to pada mi X serwer :)
<jacekowski> biodrvb: tak ma byc
<jacekowski> biodrvb: zabezpieczenie zebys nie mial za duzo okien
<Dreadlish> biodrvb: to po co ci tyle okien =.=?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: gimp
<Wizard> biodrvb: hello, monitoruj ile ramu jest zjadane i kiedy kernel strzela iksy z killa ;P
<kklimonda^> :D
<Dreadlish> 200 okien pod gimpa?
<Dreadlish> pfff....
<kklimonda^> Dreadlish: ja zasilacz wybrałem taki, że ciężko się przyczepić.. no może poza ceną ;)
<jacekowski> no gimp ma duzo okien
<biodrvb> źle się wyraziłem nie tyle pada co przestaje reagować :)
<Dreadlish> widziałem max 20
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to pamięci mu brakuje
<Dreadlish> kklimonda^: jaki jeśli to nie jest tajemnica :>
<kklimonda^> Dreadlish: seasonic x-660
<jacekowski> kklimonda^: a wiesz kto robi zasilacze do laptopow?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: delta korwa
<jacekowski> dokladnie
<Dreadlish> mam 3 laptopy i do wszystkich jest zasilacz delty :D
<jacekowski> wiesz ze zasilacze do komputerow tez delta robi
<jacekowski> o ile wybierzesz odpowiednia moc to nie padnie
 * Dreadlish uznał że jacekowski zaczyna mądrości o zasilaczach i należy zmienić kanał
<kklimonda^> jacekowski: jednak miedzy noname 600W a markowym 600W jest pewna różnica
<jacekowski> nakleja
<jacekowski> naklejka
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> wiedziałem że to powie
<Dreadlish> ;d
<kklimonda^> jacekowski: no tak - w tym noname naklejka kłamie ;)
<jacekowski> no
<kklimonda^> ale widzę, że dyskusja nie na tę godzinę ;)
<jacekowski> noname kupujesz *2
<jacekowski> a i tak wyjdzie ci cenowo polowa tego co markowy
<Dreadlish> ja tam czekam aż znajde kondensatory do mojego
<Dreadlish> bo żal go wyrzucać
<Dreadlish> i żal na nim pracować
<Dreadlish> działał chyba z 8 lat
<jacekowski> to moj do laptopa dzialal ostatnie hmm, 4 lata
<jacekowski> 24/7
<jacekowski> bo w pracy robil
<jacekowski> i potem w domu robil
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak
<Dreadlish> nowego lapca czas kupić
<jacekowski> ja bym chcial lepsza grafike w moim
<Dreadlish> mi mój acer by pasował
<Dreadlish> gdyby nie miał tego intelowskiego shita
<Wizard> ja mam intelowski shit
<Wizard> znaczy nie wiem, czy shit, bo nie wiem co to umie
<Dreadlish> morał tej bajki jest krótki i znany
<biodrvb> przy 260 oknach jeszcze wszystko się trzyma pamięci zajęte 1,3 GB , wolne 2.6 :)
<Dreadlish> czekaj na stypendium cwelizno zasrany
<Diabelko> intelowski shit jest potrzebny dla tych, którzy wiedzą, że laptop to nie mobilne centrum renderowania
<biodrvb> przy 360 się wiesza ale nie z powodu pamięci
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: ale na tym nawet filmu się dobrze nie da odtworzyć :D
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: chyba ty.
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: no u mnie tak
<Dreadlish> nawet żultube zarywa
<Dreadlish> a na telefonie śmiga
<Wizard> no chyba tego windowsa jebie
<Diabelko> to fajnie masz
<Diabelko> bo SOA1
<Diabelko> i to bez problemu
<Diabelko> i to nawet na flashu 64bit ;P
<Wizard> w virtualboksie siedzi i mi krzyczy, że service pack może być zainstalowany tylko na zasilaniu z sieci :/
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trza sie przebrać
<Dreadlish> i chyba pójść w kimono
<Diabelko> I co, już do szkoły wychodzisz?
<SeViq> ;0
<Dreadlish> chyba ty
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> jak windowsowi wyłączyć acpi?
<Diabelko> Wizard: wypieprz mu sterownik od prądu to nie powinien takich głupot walić
<Dreadlish> wziąć acpi i wyłączyć w virtualboksie
<Diabelko> odinstaluj tam "bateria systemu windows" czy coś takiego w menedżerze urządzeń
<Wizard> Dreadlish: właśnie o to pytam
<Dreadlish> w ustawieniach vboksa chyba cos takiego jest
<Wizard> Diabelko: nie znam się na windowsie, w życiu nie używałem xp
<julek> http://allegro.pl/asus-k52jt-sx067v-4x1-73-ghz-i7-8-640-6370-w7-n4u-i1649861552.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xd6qkp> (at allegro.pl)
<Diabelko> Wizard: w device manager
<Wizard> czekaj, włączę ten chłam
<Wizard> czekaj, włączę ten chłam/
<Wizard> gdzie jest ten device manager?
<Wizard> dobra, mam ;P
<Diabelko> i tam jest bateria
<Diabelko> i ona powinna dać się wyłączyć
<Diabelko> albo zmienić sterownik chociaż
<Diabelko> widziałem kiedyś blank drivera do tego w necie
<Wizard> są nawet dwie
<Diabelko> Wizard: wypieprz tę drugą
<Wizard> co mam tam zrobić? :>
<Diabelko> bo pewnie jedna to windowsa
<Diabelko> której się nie da
<biodrvb> koło 400 okien i nic się nie wiesza 2 GB wolnej pamięci :) Tylko dlaczego wieszało się wcześniej ?
<jacekowski> bo to byla wersja demo
<Wizard> zrobiłem "disable" na obó
<Diabelko> Wizard: no to "reboot"
<kklimonda^> ilość pamięci na karcie graficznej, plamy na słońcu etc.
<Wizard> trzeba reboot? ;/
<Diabelko> i powinno dać radę
<Diabelko> Wizard: najprawdopodobniej.
<Wizard> już wiem, czemu nie używałem
<Diabelko> Wizard: sprawdź bez tego
<Diabelko> ale raczej nie styknie
<Wizard> nie no, ikonka baterii zniknęła z powiadamiania
<Wizard> może pomoże :)
<Wizard> działa!
<Wizard> dzięki Diabelko, masz u mnie browar
<Wizard> znaczy piwo
<Wizard> jedno
<Wizard> nie cały budynek, w którym się waży
<Diabelko> szkoda
<Wizard> a nawet warzy
<Diabelko> Wizard: w gruncie rzeczy Windows to bardzo proste narzędzie
<Diabelko> trochę dzikie, ale dużo można zrobić
<SeViq> .
<Wizard> aidźmiztymgównem
<Diabelko> Wizard: gównem? Zrób mi taki fajny system domenowy dla komputerów na linuksie :P
<Wizard> windows 2000 jak zainstalowałem pierwszy raz, to już siedziałem na linuksie głównie
<Wizard> używałem tego przez 3 miesiące, nawet dawał radę, ale to nie było to
<Wizard> jak zainstalowałem xp po premierze, to się przeżegnałem - a nie zwykłem tego robić
<Wizard> wyleciał po godzinie
<Diabelko> heh
<Wizard> tylko archlinux miałem krócej
<Diabelko> nowatorski wygląd pasków przeszkodził?
<Wizard> nie, nowatorskie zarządzanie pamięcią
<Wizard> 90% dla windows, reszta dla programów
<Diabelko> oj bo to głupio w statystyce pokazywał
<Diabelko> ale działało sprawnie
<Diabelko> proces bezczynności na początku rezerwował sobie
<Diabelko> (teraz w windows 7 jest to samo i nikt nie narzeka)
<Wizard> ja narzekam
<kklimonda^> Wizard: czyli w ciągu ostatnich lat spędziłeś na windowsie 3 miesiące z hakiem i na tej podstawie oceniasz? ;)
<Diabelko> Wizard: tutaj z kklimonda^ otwieramy Klub Przyjaciół Windowsa i Visual Studio
<Wizard> kklimonda^: to znacznie więcej, niż niektórzy malkontenci na ubuntu
<Wizard> w takim razie ja spierd...am
<Wizard> :S
<Diabelko> :D
<Diabelko> Wizard: ale tak całkiem poważnie i bez przekory - warto sprawdzić co u "wroga"
<Diabelko> bo może się okazać
<Wizard> już sam fakt, że na ubuntu-pl pomogli mi z xp jest chory
<Diabelko> że nie jest tak źle jak piszą
<Wizard> Diabelko: sprawdziłem
<Wizard> windows 7 jest okropny
<Wizard> mam w pracy w vboksie, musiałem mieć tego śmiesznego ms office
<Diabelko> Okropny? ;)
<Wizard> no kuwa!
<Wizard> ojej-próbuję-być-os-x-ale-piszą-mnie-marketingowcy
<Diabelko> Bzdura
<kklimonda^> mi na przykład bardzij podoba się wygląd Ubuntu z nowym tematem niż Windows7, ale to kwestia gustu
<Wizard> aj tam wygląd
<kklimonda^> Wizard: głupoty gadasz
<biodrvb> wiem co tak zamula system dock we fluxboksie :)
<Wizard> chodzi o intuicyjność, przejrzystość, wygodę..
<Skrzyp> mozesz sobie zubuncic winde
<Skrzyp> i zwidnowac ubu
<kklimonda^> Wizard: no i windows 7 i office to wszystko ma
<Diabelko> Wizard: spełnia
<kklimonda^> Wizard: sorry, ale to są takie argumenty jak przeciw gnome shell albo unity
<Diabelko> Wizard: w dodatku Office i Visual Studio to genialne rzeczy są
<kklimonda^> Wizard: dokłądnie takie same
<Skrzyp> ale ktore msoffice?
<kklimonda^> Wizard: więc ja podejrzewam, że po prostu masz blokadę mentalną ;)
<Diabelko> Wizard: ja bym chciał zobaczyć kiedykolwiek OO albo LO chociaż w połowie tak intuicyjne jak MSO
<Wizard> może i mam
<Skrzyp> 2003? 2007? 2010?
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: 2010 bardzo fajnie mi się używało jak był w becie
 * Skrzyp mial kiedys mso2k7 na croosoverze i sobie chwali
<Wizard> boże
<Wizard> ej dobra, nie rozumiem was, wy nie rozumiecie mnie i na tym skończmy ;P
<Skrzyp> ale nic nie zastapi starego, dobrego nano! :P
<Diabelko> kklimonda^: ciężko nam będzie robić przy projekcie wioo jak ktoś zobaczy te logi :D
<kklimonda^> ech, ja pamiętam jak kiedyś lepiej działał Office 2000 w crossoverze niż OOo natywnie w Linuksie ;)
<Wizard> wcale nie jest takie stare
<Diabelko> ukryjmy je
<Wizard> kklimonda^: ja pamiętam, ja nie było openoffice :/
<kklimonda^> Diabelko: *shrug* trzeba realnie patrzeć na konkurencję
<Skrzyp> to był vim
<Diabelko> kklimonda^: ano
<Diabelko> Ja tam pamiętam jak kiedyś z braku laku instalowałem OO z ux.pl
<Diabelko> który był przerabiany do wyglądu office'a 2k
<Skrzyp> lol, a ten burak yaourt juz trzeci raz mi sciaga catalysta
<Diabelko> bo to arch.
<Skrzyp> Diabelko: dużo było tych rimejków OOo
<Wizard> co to jest yaogurt?
<biodrvb> program do obsługi aur w archu :)
<Skrzyp> Na przykład +Office dla uczniów
<Diabelko> Wizard: yet another useless repository tool
<Wizard> do dpkg?
<Wizard> nie znam
<Diabelko> do pacmana
<Diabelko> ;P
<Wizard> używam apt-geta i dselecta
<Diabelko> arch jest na targz i używa pacmana
<Diabelko> dobra, leca jo
<Diabelko> bb
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> pa
<Skrzyp> na xz, gwoli scisłości
<Skrzyp> ej, da się zrobić symlink całego folderu?
<biodrvb> da się :P
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: tzn. ?
<Dreadlish> a czego nie?
<Skrzyp>  /usr/lib do /usr/lib64
<Skrzyp> tylko jak?
<Dreadlish> ln -s /usr/lib /usr/lib64
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Skrzyp> dzieki
<biodrvb> w niksach o ile się nie mylę katalogi też są plikami
<Skrzyp> plikami DIR
<Skrzyp> tak jak w dosach
<Skrzyp> a w łyndołsach są jakieś dziwolągi
<biodrvb> w NT czy we wszystkich ?
<kklimonda^> e tam, nie da się otworzyć katalogu jako pliku
<kklimonda^> więc co to za plik
<Wizard> da się
<kklimonda^> Wizard: nie da się
<Wizard> freebsdowy vi otwiera ;P
<Wizard> serio
<Wizard> tymczasem dobranoc
<biodrvb> dobranoc :)
<kklimonda^> Wizard: co najwyżej markuje, że otwiera
<Skrzyp> moj vi tez
<kklimonda^> można ew. do odczytu otworzyć, ale już nic tam nie zapiszesz
<kklimonda^> więc taki to plik
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Skrzyp> 1st
<antool> users
<foreste> czesc xd
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-10
<spass> heloł
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> o/
<TheNumb> o/
<PoKrAk> re
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> winter:
<m477> SYNECZKU
<HAL9000_> witajcie ludzie ubuntu ;-) obecnie uzywam wersji maverick od kilku dni pojawi  sie monit aby uaktualnic do biezacej wersji i tutaj pojawi sie pytanie czy jest wykonalna taka operacja aby zaktualizowac system bez przechodzenia na gnome 3 czyli pozostac przy wersji 2.xx?
<PoKrAk> wszystko idzie
<HAL9000_> how can i do this?
<PoKrAk> bolokujesz starego gnoma reszte aktualizujesz
<HAL9000_> mechanizm blokowania pojedynczego pakietu jest mi znany ale jak zablokowac cale gnome?
<julek> hmm... a w nowym ubuntu jest gnome3? bo juz nie wiem...
<julek> czy gnome2 tylko z jakims unity?
<HAL9000_> chyba jest gdyz po kliknieciu features napisy na samym poczatku  mowia/ostrzegaja nowy wyglad
<spass> nowy wygląd != nowe gnome :)
<sperling> gnome 2.32.1 + unity
<HAL9000_> jestes tego absolutnie pewien?
<julek> tez mi sie tak zdawalo
<sperling> tak, jestem pewien
<Dreadlish> i/
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://www.zetnews.pl/Gospodarka/Wiadomosci/Microsoft-musi-zaplacic.-290-milionow-dolarow/?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150223098678584_16855702_10150223636843584&ref=notif&notif_t=open_graph_comment#f2140dcf2d3d09
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67mjcza> (at www.zetnews.pl)
<foreste> ;>
<jasiek> jakie polecacie środowisko graficzne do ubu 11? pozbyłem się unity, mam gnome ale zastanawiam się nad kde lub coś lekkiego np.flubox. co o tym myślicke
<shpaq> chcesz mieć lekko to używaj framebuffera ;)
<TheNumb> jasiek: ratpoison
<jasiek> co to jest?
<soee> jasiek, kde rzadzi :)
<TheNumb> jasiek: no, window manager
<TheNumb> Nazywa się ratpoison.
<jasiek> aaa...
<TheNumb> http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/shot2.png
<jasiek> a Wy jakiego używacie?
<jasiek> TheNumb:dzięki;D
<foreste> mi nie dziala network manager lub modem manager
<TheNumb> Quartz Extreme / Core Image
<foreste> bo zamula mi kde i kompa jak usb modem podlaczam
<foreste> narazie wywalilem z rc ;]
<foreste> uzywam wvdial ;p
<winter> o/
<m477> winter: cze
<winter> m477: cze
<m477> ale sie wczoraj ...
<m477> winter: wywalilem 3 setki na raz i jakies piwo, a teraz sie kuruje drugim browarem ;)
<winter> wódka, bllee
<m477> winter: no co ty
<winter> no to ja
<winter> kernel 3.0rc już na kernel.org i gicie
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<foreste> jakie kary sa za nie szczepienie psa ?
<lisu> łooooo, poprawili empathy z ircem, po tylu latach
<lisu> foreste: hmm, kary ... pieniężne?
<foreste> no
<BlessJah> foreste: zalezy czy bedziesz siedzial cicho czy pies kogos pogryzie
<BlessJah> jak pogryzie to krzesło
<BlessJah> jak nie pogryzie to oblanie smoła i obtoczenie pierzem
<BlessJah> a pytasz bo...?
<foreste> to 2
<foreste> jamnik pokasal 7 letnie dziecko
<foreste> moj jamnik
<foreste> z winny ojca dziecka
<BlessJah> foreste: krzesło elektryczne
<foreste> zatakowal psa i pobil mego ojca
<BlessJah> ojciec dziecka zaatakowal psa i pobil twojego ojca?
<BlessJah> i wtedy pies pokasal dziecko?
<foreste> no
<BlessJah> a z jakiego powodu zaatakowal psa?
<BlessJah> wtedy napaść czynna
<BlessJah> ojciec mial prawo sie bronic
<BlessJah> a że pies był pod ręką...
<foreste> bo szczekal
<foreste> ale pies byl pod opieka taty
<BlessJah> na smyczy byl?
<foreste> a tenkoles kopnal psa to 2 metry sunal pies
<BlessJah> foreste: byl na smyczy?
<foreste> na posesji mojej
<foreste> nie musi byc
<BlessJah> no jak na twojej posesji to zmienia postac rzeczy
<BlessJah> foreste: wtargnięcie, napaść, znecanie sie nad zwierzetami
<BlessJah> foreste: dawno pies powinien miec szczepienia?
<BlessJah> to zwykle spoznienie czy olewales szczepienia?
<foreste> wtargnal bez zgody i powod pobicia
<foreste> pies ma 4 mies
<BlessJah> a masz papiery na to ze ma 4 miesiace?
<BlessJah> sprawdz w jakim wieku musi byc pierwsze szczepienie
<foreste> kupiony byl jak ok 4 tygodni mial
<BlessJah> a masz na to papiery?
<foreste> chyba nie
<BlessJah> no to sprawdz w jakim wieku nalezy pierwszy raz zaszczepic psa
<BlessJah> foreste: około 3 miesiąca, ale informacja niesprawdzona
<BlessJah> foreste: nie patyczkuj sie, sprawdz kiedy na pewno trzeba zaczepic pierwszy raz psa
<BlessJah> foreste: zadzwon do weterynarza, spytaj w jakim wieku musisz psu zrobic szczepienia
<BlessJah> foreste: i znajdz takiego ktory twojego psa w papierach nieco odmłodzi
<BlessJah> foreste: pies moze trafic na dwa tygodnie na obserwacje
<BlessJah> wscieklizna
<BlessJah> foreste: jesli sie boisz ze gosciu nasle na ciebie weterynarza, to zagroz ze naslesz na niego policje, za wtargniecie na posesje, pobicie i znecanie nad zwierzetami
<foreste> policja juz jest
<BlessJah> rozumiem, ze relacjonujesz na żywo?
<foreste> to wydazylo w niedz
<foreste> byla pdukcja policja pogotowie
<foreste> wezwanie do weteryniarza
<BlessJah> obdukcja?
<BlessJah> mowie, atakuj faceta za 3 wyzej wymienione
<BlessJah> wtargniecie, pobicie, znecanie
<BlessJah> przy odrobinie szczescia dostaniesz od niego zadoscuczynienie
<foreste> dzis w przeczkolu ten syn
<foreste> do mego taty powiedzial nie zadzieraj gowniazu bo cie zabijemy
<BlessJah> twoj tata pracuje tam?
<BlessJah> jesli tak mowi, to pewnie powtarza za ojcem
<foreste> kiedy odbieral ma siostre
<BlessJah> pewnie powtarza za ojcem
<BlessJah> to jakis sasiad?
<foreste> no za plotu
<BlessJah> u
<foreste> ze 40 lat sa sady
<BlessJah> to masz fajnych sasiadow
<foreste> jeszcze za moich dziatkow
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> foreste: a mają córkę w twoim wieku?
<foreste> syn sasiadki ma/mial gang
<BlessJah> foreste: to moglibyście razem popełnić samobójstwo na zgodę rodów zwaśnionych
<BlessJah> roman i jola
<foreste> zabojstwo bylo kolesia co moj sasiad mogl zrobic w 997 programie
<BlessJah> przyjemne sasiedztwo
<foreste> ukradli nam dywan ;]
<Filar> kanał IRC jak jakieś opowiadanie kryminalne
<Filar> Muszę częściej tu bywać
<foreste> dywan wazyl ok 50kg
<foreste> mokry wisial na trzepaku
<Filar> Ja bym srał w gacie jak bym był tobą, foreste.
<Filar> Takie sąsiedztwo, to ja dziękuję.
<foreste> mi sie dostaje
<foreste> matka ich przezywa mnie od kalek
<BlessJah> foreste: oni ukradli ten dywan?
<BlessJah> to drobne złodziejaszki
<foreste> i kaze mojemu ojcu zasunac rosporek zeby takich kalek by nie robil
<Filar> foreste, to Cię czy ich?
<foreste> mnie kaslek przezywa
<foreste> kalek
<foreste> ukradli
<winter> ukradli mnie dywan T_T
<foreste> ukradli mi
<foreste> a to bylo pokasanie sladyzem bow
<foreste> zembow bez krwi
<foreste> tzn pokasanie
<Filar> Masz tu polskie prawo. LEpiej nie pozywaj sąsiada, bo jeszcze Cię zabije.
<Filar> To chyba lepiej dla całej okolicy jakby ten pies miał wściekliznę i sąsiad się zaraził
<Filar> O jednego złodziejaszka mniej.
<BlessJah> Filar: dziecko
<Filar> Ach, tak zapomniałem, że to dziecko ugryzł.
<Filar> Ale to dziecko wyrośnie na to samo co ojciec.
<BlessJah> Filar: z ciebie jest potencjalny gwałciciel
<BlessJah> gdyby nie fakt że przy niedoborach w szeregach płci pięknej mój projekt zostałby szybko obalony
<BlessJah> Filar: wnioskowałbym o kastrację
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/AEI9J.gif lol
<BlessJah> ładne
<drakhan> winter, kumpel z Indonezji przywiózł mi zajebiste faki.
<drakhan> Dj Sam Soe, miodowo-goździkowe. Mocne strasznie, pali się jedną z 15min.
<winter> drakhan: o/
<drakhan> \o
<winter> jakie faki?
<BlessJah> fajki
<winter> aa
<winter> cygaretki może
<drakhan> Jeszcze w ogóle jest jakiś sposób na odpalanie ich, aby ten miód wcześniej rozpuścić
<drakhan> Nie, fajki.
<drakhan> http://www.cigarettespedia.com/images/0/02/234_dji_sam_soe_fatsal_5_ks_12_s_indonesia.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xnywbn> (at www.cigarettespedia.com)
<winter> hehe
<winter> ja dzisiaj palę cudzesy
<drakhan> (;
<Filar> BlessJah że co?
<BlessJah> Filar: o jednego potencjalnego gwałciciela mniej
<BlessJah> Filar: powinieneś zrozumieć
<winter> :]
<BlessJah> gwałciciel jest imo gorszy od złodzieja
<Filar> Chodziło mi o to na jakiej podstawie stwierdziłeś tą potencjalność.
<BlessJah> a ja proponuję kastrację, nie pozbawienie życia
<winter> Filar: to ta sama zasada którą chciałeś stosobać na tym dzieciaku
<winter> i BlessJah się z tym nie zgadza
<BlessJah> a wcześniej na jego ojcu
<BlessJah> winter: dziękuję że wytłumaczyłeś
<winter> ;-P
<Filar> Chodziło mi o tego ojca. Powiedziałem tylko, że ten dzieciak pewnie wyrośnie na to samo.
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> a jak już wyrośnie to chwasta można wyrwać
<Filar> Więc co chciałem zastosować na dzieciaku?
<BlessJah> Filar: ja przyjąłem założenie że już w pełni wykształciłeś narzędzie potencjalnego gwałtu i wiesz jak się nim posługiwać
<winter> 17:36 < Filar> Ach, tak zapomniałem, że to dziecko ugryzł.
<winter> 17:37 < Filar> Ale to dziecko wyrośnie na to samo co ojciec.
<BlessJah> co stawia cię na równi z ojcem-złodziejem
<BlessJah> a także synkiem, kiedy ten już wyrośnie na złodzieja
<winter> eh
<Filar> winter: i...?
<winter> zreszta ja nier do końca w temacie
<BlessJah> Filar: chciałeś zastosować na ojcu
<winter> uznałeś, że donbrze, że ugryzł dziecko bo wyrośnie na to samo coojciec
<BlessJah> Filar: a potem uznałeś że syn bedzie taki sam
<BlessJah> winter: wnioski posuniete o krok za daleko, można to wywnioskować ale on tego nie powiedział w sposób jednoznaczny
<winter> mniejsza o to
<winter> używał ktoś już nowego ext2fsd?
<Filar> BlessJah: a nie będzie, skoro już teraz grozi śmiercią?
<BlessJah> to pod moim blokiem bawi się właśnie dwóch przyszlych żuli
<BlessJah> przy czym wczoraj byli policjantami
<BlessJah> przedwczoraj żołnierzami
<BlessJah> wcześniej jeden z nich był chyba lekarzem, czy raczej ratownikiem medycznym
<BlessJah> nie wiem kim był drugi, ale miał poważny wypadek
<Filar> No i co, że się bawią?
<BlessJah> za to tydzień temu pod moim blokiem latała cała zgraja przyszłych kosmitów
<BlessJah> Filar: to że przeklinania i zataczania się ich nie uczono
<BlessJah> naśladują zachowania dorosłych jakie podpatrzą
<BlessJah> jak postanowiłem zdemontować w rowerze błotniki i bagażnik, to dosyć szybko wyrósł na trawniku pod blokiem mały warsztat rowerowy
<BlessJah> przy czym jak się dzieciak zorientował że przestałem pracowac i się na niego patrzę to się speszył i poszedł
<Filar> Ale to jest zabawa. Jeszcze nie widziałem, żeby ktoś się bawił grożąc śmiercią kilkakrotnie starszemu od siebie facetowi, zaraz po bitwie z psem.
<Filar> No chyba, że masz inne pojęcie zabawy.
<BlessJah> warsztat rowerowy i policjanci byly taka sama zabawa jak grozenie
<BlessJah> dzieciak powtarza to co widzi u doroslych
<BlessJah> on nie rozumie co to znaczy groźba karalna
<Filar> A jak się dowie to mu się odmieni. Tak tak.
<BlessJah> odmieni albo i nie
<BlessJah> myslisz ze dzieciaki zataczajace sie jak pijane wiedza co to znaczy byc pijanym?
<BlessJah> zabawa w pijaka to akurat skrajny przypadek
<foreste> OO
<foreste> zabawa zuli pierwsze slysze ;]
<BlessJah> no akurat nie żule
<BlessJah> to była jakaś impreza typu wesele
<Filar> Ale dzieci powtarzają głownie po swoich rodzicach. Powtarzanie za żulem, to zabawa. Powtarzanie za rodzicem, to normalka.
<BlessJah> twierdzisz, że dziecko wie co to znacyz grozić komuś smiercią?
<Filar> Niekoniecznie, ale specjalnie go to nie obejdzie, jeśli się dowie.
<BlessJah> wytłumaczę ci tak
<BlessJah> smok zjadał dziewicę
<BlessJah> zbóje mordowali i rabowali
<BlessJah> czarownice jadły dzieci
<Filar> Powiedz, słyszałeś kiedyś, żeby dziecko takiego wytrycha stało się normalne?
<BlessJah> wiesz skąd tyle przemocy w bajkach?
<Filar> no mów
<Filar> Po to żeby dzieci tak nie robiły?
<foreste> http://www.zetnews.pl/Gospodarka/Wiadomosci/Microsoft-musi-zaplacic.-290-milionow-dolarow/?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150223098678584_16858204_10150223749078584#f5aa232b7b5b14
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/43xmvbn> (at www.zetnews.pl)
<foreste> yy
<firemark> Przekliniak: dziękuję :)
<foreste> sry
<BlessJah> Filar: żeby dzieci przygotować do lektury codziennej gazety
<BlessJah> firemark: zawsze na posterunku
<foreste> juz to podawalem
<foreste> to nie te okno
<winter> BlessJah: były czasy kiedy bajki istniały a nie było jeszcze gazet
<BlessJah> winter: nom
<BlessJah> winter: stare dobre czasy
 * winter zupę ogórkową
<BlessJah> wtedy dzieci się mogły na traktach i gościncach nasłuchać
<winter> ma*
<BlessJah> od podróżnych
<BlessJah> o rabusiach, podatkach, wojnach
<BlessJah> dzisiaj jest łatwiej bo są już gazety
<BlessJah> firemark: jeśli na podstawie tego co słyszałeś, jesteś w stanie ze 100% pewnością stwierdzić
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> Filar: ^
<BlessJah> Filar: że z tego dziecka nic dobrego nie wyrośnie
<BlessJah> Filar: to zastanów się, na ile pewne jest twoje źródło informacji
<BlessJah> bo baby plotły, plotą i będa pleść
<Filar> jakie źródło?
<BlessJah> Filar: no jak baba z babą się zejdzie
<BlessJah> i plotą
<firemark> pics or didn't happen
<firemark> [:
<BlessJah> firemark: wpisz w google i znajdź
<firemark> no co za ironia
<firemark> id newsa to 404 i nie chce się załadować
<BlessJah> firemark: to nie id, to id strony z błędem
<firemark> pfhr:P
<BlessJah> firemark: dodaj to na demoty
<BlessJah> IRONIA
<BlessJah> kiedy nie chce się załadować news o id 404
<firemark> BlessJah: a czemu ja?
<BlessJah> bo ja nie mam konta, a reszcie kanału to zwisa i powiewa
<firemark> ale mi też powiewa
<winter> lulz
<Matan[M]> bry
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ekspercie od rozwiązywania moich durnot - czego mi zasilacz na jednym wentylatorze działa, a na innym już nie chce
<Dreadlish> ten na którym działa bierze 0,17A, a ten który chce dać 0,07A
<jacekowski> za malo pradu
<jacekowski> a zasilacz bez obciazenia nie lubi dzialac
<jacekowski> podlacz oba
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy zadziala
<Dreadlish> dopsz
 * Dreadlish sięga po lutownice
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: na dwóch działa
<termi> panowie j ak si ekupi nowego lapka to trzeba baterie formatowac albo cos?
<Dreadlish> termi: trzeba robić to samo co z normalną
<Dreadlish> w moim przypadku - nic ;d
<termi> aha czyli nie prawda ze rzeba 3 razy po 12 h ladowac bla bla bla tak jak mi wciskal sprzedawcxa w sklepie
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: then?
<Nerihsa> ke? jak mozna ladowac po 12h?
<Nerihsa> przeciez jak sie naladuje to ladowarka/zasilacz odcina prad
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> poza tym - jak sie już zostawi na tej ładowarce to stoi :D
<termi> dobra dankje sie upewnialem :)
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jestes w dupie
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: zasilacze impulsowe jesli nie maja obciazenia odpowiednio duzo sie wylaczaja bo nie sa w stanie utrzymac napiecia
<Dreadlish> ehh...
<Dreadlish> thx za konstruktywną opinie na temat mojego byciodupstwa
<jacekowski> co to za zasilacz?
<Dreadlish> jakaś delta od suna
<jacekowski> ale detali wiecej
<jacekowski> laptopowa cegla?
<Dreadlish> delta od suna
<jacekowski> czy cos co da sie rozebrac
<Dreadlish> delta do serwera suna
<Dreadlish> po polsku -> dys ys rozbieralne
<jacekowski> to rozbiez it
<Dreadlish> no a myślisz że jak wiatraki wymieniałem?
<Dreadlish> chyba nie na ślepaka
<Dreadlish> :D
<jacekowski> a to co za problem
<jacekowski> wlozysz do serwera nazad i zadziala
<jacekowski> chyba ze nie masz serwera
<Dreadlish> no właśnie że mam
<Dreadlish> tylko ten wiatrak ma już łożyska zjechane
<Dreadlish> i wyje gorzej niż mój pies w nocy
<jacekowski> no to wymien wiatrak
<jacekowski> wloz do serwera
<jacekowski> i bedzie dzialac
<Dreadlish> tylko że jak wymieniam
<Dreadlish> to nie chce sie wtedy włączyć dziad
<jacekowski> calkiem?
<Dreadlish> tak
<jacekowski> nawet jak serwer podlaczony
<jacekowski> to napisz co tam za elektronika w srodku jest
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<jacekowski> no uklady scalone
<jacekowski> zrob zdjecie
<jacekowski> i opowiedz
<jacekowski> albo znajdz jakis model dokladny
<Dreadlish> pisze delta dps-129ab rev 2
<Dreadlish> wygląda jak atx tylko że ze stabilizatorami na osobnych płytkach
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: then?
<jacekowski> nie ma schematu
<Dreadlish> fak...
<jacekowski> ale co mozesz zrobic to wziasc 3-4 oporniczki
<jacekowski> takie 400 ohm
<jacekowski> i dolozyc rownolegle
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<jacekowski> za malo
<jacekowski> ale hmm
<jacekowski> ile przewodow ma ten wiatraczek
<Dreadlish> no jest na 3
<Dreadlish> jak normalnie
<Dreadlish> 12v - i sterowanie
<jacekowski> to nie sterowanie
<jacekowski> to impulsy z predkoscia
<Dreadlish> no tam
<Dreadlish> ok
<jacekowski> z wiatraka impulsy
<Dreadlish> wiem
<jacekowski> odlacz ten przewod
<jacekowski> w tym co dziala
<jacekowski> i zobacz czy wtedy zadziala
<Dreadlish> działą
<Dreadlish> i jest głośny jak cholera
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: so?
<morfeusz888_> cześć. Czy ktoś próbowałem ruszyć Windows Live Essentials 2011 na wine, crossover itd ?
<morfeusz888_> *próbował
<lisu> morfeusz888_: u fkng lost ur mind?
<morfeusz888_> nie
<DaZ> ja tam nawet nie wiem co to :f
<morfeusz888_> heh
<termi> wlasnie co to?
<morfeusz888_> http://explore.live.com/windows-live-essentials?os=other
<DaZ> pewnie nie dziala.
<Nerihsa>  Wykonaj więcej czynności w systemie Windows dzięki bezpłatnym programom firmy Microsoft do zdjęć, filmów, wiadomości błyskawicznych, wiadomości e-mail, sieci społecznościowych i innych zastosowań. Wystarczy pobrać je w jednym bezpłatnym pliku.
<Nerihsa> :O
<BlessJah> skasowałem partycję z pena
<Dreadlish> i ty też bądź bohaterem w swoim domu!
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: skasuj partycję z pena?
 * BlessJah uważał gparted za program idiotoodporny
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: żebym to raz robił
<Dreadlish> pen to przecież normalny dysk
<Dreadlish> tylko inny ;d
<BlessJah> zaskoczylo mnie to ze nie dopisal zmiany typu tablicy partycji do wishlisty
<BlessJah> i nie czekał na 'Apply all operations'
<BlessJah> tylko od razu pojechal po dysku
<Dreadlish> gz
<BlessJah> za to testdisk pozwolil mi dane skopiowac nawet bez zabawy z tablica partycji
<BlessJah> photorec wygenerowałby dużo śmieci
<BlessJah> typu film w kawałkach
<BlessJah> czy mielone iso
<BlessJah> które skasowałem wieku temu
<BlessJah> no nic, dane odzyskane, gpt nieogarnięte, mam nadzieję że nie zginęła przeze mnie żadna żaba ani kotek, godzina późna, odłączam się
<BlessJah> CYA
<DarkWolf448> Witam :)
<Dreadlish> nom
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<DarkWolf448> Znalazłem tapetę dla Mario7 :D: http://www.classicgamingwallpapers.com/wallpapers/mario_ubuntu_1280.jpg
<DarkWolf448> ^^
<termi> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=1659565410 co sadzicie o nim?
<DarkWolf448> Super jest, tylko ten system... ;P
<Dreadlish> termi: ja sądze YHY
<termi> system mozna wywalic
<termi> :)
<Diabelko> termi: wszystko fajnie, ale to dalej samsung
<termi> a nvidia jaka numeracje stosuje gforce gt 330 czy gt 540 m jest lepsza?
<maf2> Witam mam problem z instalacją przejściówki z usb na rs232
<maf2> w punkcie 7 nie przyjmuje wpisu po wykonaniu mount -a http://wklej.org/id/544268/
<maf2> pisze warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<DarkWolf448> @Diabelko: Co z tego, że Samsung?
<Diabelko> DarkWolf448: to z tego, że samsung
<Dreadlish> maf2: a nie lepiej poprostu sobie ściągnąć to z repo?
<Diabelko> termi: 540
<DarkWolf448> Chociaż fakt, że HP najlepiej (moim zdaniem) obsługuje Linuksa
<maf2> dreadlish: a jest to w repo ? chyba nie
<Diabelko> to nie chodzi o obsługiwanie linuksa, a o sam fakt firmy i tego jak się zachowują przy gwarancji/innych roszczeniach
<Dreadlish> maf2: poszukaj
<Dreadlish> bo pewno jest
<Diabelko> no i poza tym to się ciągle pieprzy
<Diabelko> tak samo jak ich dyski
<Dreadlish> bo te fdti są akuratnie popularne
<termi> ja dzisiaj kupilem zonce tego http://www.oleole.pl/laptopy-i-netbooki/acer-aspire-5742g-w7hp.bhtml#opis
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: ty - mam już 6 lat sp165n i sie jeszcze nie spieprzył, mam 2 lata f3 500gb i jeszcze działa
<Admc> Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia z odtwarzaczami DVD firmy Ferguson?
<Dreadlish> Admc: są ok.
<Admc> Bo zamierzam kupić odtwarzacz Ferguson DVP868HD
<maf2> dreadlish: jest tylko libftdi a ja mam jakieś libftd2xx
<Dreadlish> to jest to samo =.=
<maf2> skoro tak mówisz to zainstaluje i zobacze tylko które libftdi czy libftdipp1 ?:)
<Dreadlish> libftdi
<maf2> dobra instaluje
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: co innego zastosowanie domowe, a co innego potrzeba bezawaryjności
<Diabelko> stare dyski szajsunga fajna sprawa i faktycznie polecałbym każdemu używki stare
<maf2> Dreadlish: coś nie działa ale być może pod zły numer przez puty się łącze /dev/ttyS0 jak sprawdzić pod jakim usb jest ta przejściuówka
<Dreadlish> /dev/ttyUSB0
<Dreadlish> spróbuj
<maf2> unable to open connectio to: unable to open serial port wyskakuje
<maf2> a na ttys0 czeka i nic się nie dzieje
<maf2> być może restart wymagany
<maf2> pod windowsem działa bez zarzutu
<maf2> Jest jakaś komenda sprawdzająca co jest na protach usb
<Dreadlish> lsusb
<maf2> Dreadlish: który to może być http://wklej.org/id/544280/ ?:)
<Dreadlish> żaden...
<Dreadlish> ta przejściówka ma w ogóle zasilanie?
<maf2> nie
<Dreadlish> a widzi ją gdzie indziej?
<maf2> pod windowsem działa
 * DarkWolf448 say bye :)
<maf2> http://www.digitus.info/sv/produkter/zubehoer/adapter-und-konverter/usb-seriell-adapter-usb-20-da-70156/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/65lyr8q> (at www.digitus.info)
<maf2> jakieś pomysły ?:)
<spass> maf2: wszystkie przejściówki usb rs232 o kant rzyci rozbić...
<spass> lepiej na pcimcia albo pcieE
<maf2> spass: ale pod windowsem działa ładne z moim ruterem cisco
<spass> maf2: bo wymaga sterów, ale i tak nie wszystko na tym pójdzie
<maf2> no właśnie męczę się ze starami
<spass> nie pójdzie to co wymaga sprzętowych przerwań
<maf2> spass: tylko problem w tym że pod linuxem wogóle nic nie widzi : http://wklej.org/id/544280/
<maf2> nie mam jej chyba xD
<spass> wcale mnie to nie dziwi
<termi> Diabelko: jestes jeszcze?
<maf2> skoro pod windowsem chodzi to pod linuxem też musi ruszyć
<jacekowski> co robicie?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> siedzimy
<Dreadlish> i 6 raz ciągniemy jeden i ten sam plik
<termi> ja sie zastanawiam
<winter> dwunastopak żubra na dwóch :-D
<jacekowski> maf2: co chcesz zrobic?
<Dreadlish> mów że 6pak na 1
 * spass jest po trzech
<termi> :) chcial sie pochwalic ze nie pije sam :)
<maf2> jacekowski : witaj. Mam przejściówkę z usb na rs232 i chcę ją zainstalować
<winter> my właśnie zaczęliśmy
<maf2> pod windowsem działa
<jacekowski> maf2: to podlaczasz i dziala
<spass> winter: chyba 2x 6ciopak :)
<Dreadlish> i dalej sie trza pomęczyć z tym wiatrakiem
<maf2> no nie działa właśnie :) zobacz tu która to http://wklej.org/id/544280/ :)
<winter> spass: nie, dwunastopak
<winter> 12 zafoliowanych żubrów
<spass> sprzedają takie ?
<winter> tak
<spass> czy już obraz ci się dwoi :)
<jacekowski> maf2: a co dmesg pisze
<maf2> moment
<winter> spass: masz mnie za kłamczucha?
<jacekowski> maf2: odlacz podlacz i pokaz ostatnie 100 lini dmesga
<spass> winter: pic or didn't happen
<spass> :D
<winter> lol
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to jak to będzie z tym wiatrakiem? :D
<maf2> jacekowski: http://wklej.org/id/544293/ trochę więcej niż 100
<jacekowski> a masz inny port usb?
<jacekowski> albo ustaw go na 2.0
<jacekowski> bo 3.0 pod linuxem jest nie dzialajace zbyt dobrze
<maf2> jacekowski: czekaj przepne bo są chyba 2.0 porty
<jacekowski> no sa
<jacekowski> to laptop?
<maf2> jacekowski : nie
<jacekowski> to kup sobie karte na pci
<maf2> jacekowski: jak się te karty nazywają ?:)
<jacekowski> http://www.startech.com/category/computer-parts/io-cards-adapters
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> chociaz sa tez tansze
<maf2> jacekowski: coś takiego ? http://tnij.org/l7be
<jacekowski> ta
<maf2> no zobacze jak nie ruszu ta przejściówka to tak zrobie
<maf2> nie będzie wyjścia :)
<jacekowski> tylko sprawdz czy masz pci w komputerze
<jacekowski> czy tlko pcie
<jacekowski> te konwertery sa gowno warte
<HAL9000_> ktos tutaj uzywa ide nazywanego anjuta?
<jacekowski> do wiekszosci zastosowan trzeba cos z prawdziwym uartem
<maf2> mam jeden pci
<maf2> albo 2 nawet
<maf2> dwa mam
<maf2> jacekowski: ta płyta http://tnij.org/l7bf Nawiasem mówiąc są znią problemy pod linuxem i musiałe wetknąć sieciówkę bo na wbudowanej były problemy. Może z nowym jądrem to poprawią
<jacekowski> moze lepiej normalnego systemu uzywac?
<Dreadlish> normalnego czyli czego?
<Dreadlish> jedynego słusznego?
<maf2> hehe
<jacekowski> takiego co dziala
<jacekowski> usb 3.0 pod linuxem zjebane
<jacekowski> tak na prawde malo ktory sprzet nowszy niz kilka lat dziala
<jacekowski> a jak juz dziala to zaczynaja mieszac i przerabiac ze przestaje dzialac
<julek> mam nowa myszke, dziala
<maf2> hahaha
<maf2> dobre
 * Dreadlish sądzi że jacekowski zaczyna znowu swoje mądrości i czas podrapać się po plecach
<jacekowski> nie
<maf2> z windowsem też są problemy xd mi usługa windows update zastrajkowała i walczę z nią od kilku dni
<jacekowski> ja stwierdzam fakty
<maf2> nie włącza się i koniec
<maf2> kropka
<maf2> dawałem sfc /scannow to jakieś pliki są uszkodzone ale naprawić nie może
<maf2> trzeba się ręcznie pomęczyć
<julek> no to ja mam szczescie, bo wszystko wlasciwie mi dziala
<jacekowski> maf2: a w event logu cos?
<HAL9000_> julek, to po jutrze idz do kosciola i wrzuc banknot o wysokim nominale na tace bo za co ja sie nie zabiore jest spieprzone
<julek> HAL9000_: a co rozwaliles?
<julek> to ty pytales o to gnome?
<HAL9000_> tak
<julek> posypal sie system przy aktualizacji?
<maf2> jacekowski: nie  sprawdzałem jeszcze na razie męczę przejściówkę ;)
<kklimonda^> HAL9000_: ja używałem anjuty, straszne przeżycie ;)
<HAL9000_> nie, ale klawisze funkcyjne w laptopie w ogole nie chca dzialac https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ten poradnik mozna sobie wiadomo gdzie wsadzic jezeli touchpad jest przez x wykryty jako myszka ps2
<HAL9000_> anjuta, niby przyjazne ide nie chce uruchomic najprostszego programu w c++
<kklimonda^> zależy z czym porównywać - do prawdziwych ide mu daleku
<HAL9000_> generuje jakies bledy opisane w google ponad 7 lat temu
<kklimonda^> ale programy w c++ odpalała
<julek> HAL9000_: majstrowales cos z tym touchpadem w xorg.conf?
<HAL9000_> tak powoli dochodze do wniosku ze tego linuksa to uzywaja tylko wrozbici sprobuj tego sprobuj tamtego nikt nic nie wie
<HAL9000_> ta probowalem ale kij z tego wyszlo
<kklimonda^> przez internet, po godzinach, i za darmo trudno się diagnozuje problemy.
<HAL9000_> tez racja 300pnl+ za ms windows to chyba jednak najlepiej wydane pieniadze w zyciu
<julek> :)
<maf2> pewnie gratis zestaw wirusów ;)
<maf2> nie zapomnij dokupić antywira za 150 zł na rok i firewalla a i programu do defragmentacji ;)
<jacekowski> pierdolisz
<jacekowski> defragmentacja jest w komplecie
<jacekowski> antywir jest za darmo
<jacekowski> od microsoftu
<maf2> ano niby jest
<maf2> antywir też jakiś tam jest
<kklimonda^> nie niby
<jacekowski> a windows nie kosztuje tyle
<maf2> choć nie mam zaufania do tego
<kklimonda^> antywir od ms jest dobry po prostu
<HAL9000_> to nie do konca tak jest na stacjonarnym od 3 lat bez antywirusa i 0 (slownie) zero problemow
<jacekowski> maf2: MSE ma lepsze wyniki od niektorych "dobrych" antywirow
<kklimonda^> HAL9000_: ogólnie bez wyłożenia złotówki to nic w życiu dobrego nie dostaniesz.
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze microsoft jest wzglednie nowy na tym rynku
<jacekowski> masz to za co placisz
<kklimonda^> czy to będzie złotówka na system, na support, czy na czas poswięcony na konfigurację
<HAL9000_> google jakos zyje z linuksa i to jak
<jacekowski> google nie zyje z linuxa
<Dreadlish> jądroid?
<jacekowski> ten kernel tez zmodyfikowany znacznie
<jacekowski> i to maja tylko tyle
<jacekowski> reszta ich wlasna
<jacekowski> wydali na to kupe pieniedzy
<HAL9000_> jacekowski, rozwin bo ja ciagle trwam w przekonaniu ze niemal wszystko tam dziala na linuksie
<jacekowski> czesc serwerow
<jacekowski> poza serwerami linuxa prawie w ogole nie ma
<kklimonda^> HAL9000_: no ale google płaci pracownikom za support
<jacekowski> a to co maja na serwerach
<jacekowski> to maja wlasny system plikow
<jacekowski> wlasny serwer www
<jacekowski> wlasne wszystko
<jacekowski> oni nawet wlasne serwery maja
<jacekowski> z wlasnym niskonapieciowym zasilaniem
<TheNumb> jacekowski: jak to? :D
<jacekowski> TheNumb: co jak to?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: widziałem kiedyś error 500 i na dole w bannerze było apache x)
<TheNumb> na yt
<jacekowski> yt nie jest google
<TheNumb> jacekowski: pojebawszy?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: yt to google.
<jacekowski> to ze google kupilo youtube
<jacekowski> nie znaczy ze to dziala na tych samych serwerach
<TheNumb> jacekowski: przykro mi, ale te same serwery :<
<jacekowski> no niestety nie
<maf2> mi kiedyś wyskoczył błąd niestety wystąpiło nieprawidłowość do rozwiązania problemu został wysłany zespó swietnie przeszkolonych małp xD Na google właśnie mam gdzieś skrina
<TheNumb> yt.com i google.com wskazują na adresy IP z tego samego zakresu, z tego też powodu wyciągam taki wniosek.
<jacekowski> TheNumb: to sa loadbalancery
<TheNumb> jacekowski: na to samo wychodzi.
<kklimonda^> x_x
<HAL9000_> http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?position=limited&host=youtube.com
<maf2> kklimonda aż oczy wytrzeszczył
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_platform#Software
<jacekowski> TheNumb: nie wychodzi na to samo
<jacekowski> Google Web Server — Custom Linux-based Web server that Google uses for its online services; according to Google, this is not based on Apache.
<jacekowski> youtube uzywa apache ale tylko dlatego ze zostali kupieni jako gotowa platforma ze wszystkim
<TheNumb> http://highscalability.com/youtube-architecture <--- stary artykuł ale jest
<jacekowski> a migracja to nie tak hop siup
<jacekowski> TheNumb: youtube to nie google
<TheNumb> jacekowski: youtube *to google* bo ich kupili.
<jacekowski> youtube ma z google tylko wlasciciela wspolnego
<jacekowski> TheNumb: czyli volkswagen to audi
<jacekowski> TheNumb: i skoda to audi
<jacekowski> TheNumb: i seat to audi
<jacekowski> bo ich kupili?
<jacekowski> nie
<TheNumb> Można to rozróżnić pod względem tego jak jest zbudowana architektura jednego i drugiego.
<jacekowski> pierdolisz od rzeczy
<maf2> thenumb: http://sekretygoogle.5m.pl/co_to_jest_google_file_system.php
<jacekowski> to nie jest to samo
<jacekowski> maja tego samego wlasciciela
<maf2> google z tego co czytałem używa jakiejś zmodyfikowanej wersji apache
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<jacekowski> google samo tego zaprzeczylo
<jacekowski> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/29/google_web_server/
<maf2> ja zmykam spać dobranoc
<HAL9000_> tak modyfikacja czegos to niezwykle osiagniecie kiedys w ksiazce http://helion.pl/ksiazki/programowanie-teoria-i-praktyka-z-wykorzystaniem-c-bjarne-stroustrup,pcpptp.htm przeczytalem w temacie kalkulatora (gdzies w rozdziale 6) ze nikt nie wymysli w jeden dzien tego nad czym inni pracowali ponad 50 lat wiec modyfikacja to nie to co czyni cie wyjatkowym
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6horpl6> (at helion.pl)
<HAL9000_> ja rowniez bede sie powoli zbieral do snu biora pod uwage ze wypilismy "troche" ginu lubuskiego w  ramach eksperymentow, dobrej nocy zatem pa
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWLEcJp12Ss&feature=channel_video_title
<czester> :D
<winter> czester: fake and gay
<czester> winter: Sam jesteś fake.
<czester> Kupiłem sobie ssd
<czester> Co prawda tylko 60G
<czester> Ale zapierdala jak dziki osioł.
<jacekowski> czester: nie potrafisz kamery stabilnie utrzymac?
<czester> jacekowski: To było w pracy. Miałem inne rzeczy na głowie.
<jacekowski> a to jakie ssd?
<jacekowski> intel x25-e?
<jacekowski> czy -m?
<czester> Nie.
<czester> OCZ Vertex 2
<czester> Przynajmniej nie kosztuje majątku.
<jacekowski> tylko ze masz to za co placisz
<czester> No mam. Komputer uruchamia sie 10x szybciej ;-P
<jacekowski> z intelem -e by sie uruchamial 20x szybciej
<jacekowski> za 2x wieksze pieniadze
<czester> No super. Nie stać mnie.
<jacekowski> a na jabko cie bylo stac
<czester> Wziąłem na raty.
<jacekowski> dysk tez trza bylo
<czester> Nie chcę kolejnych rat.
<jacekowski> a wlasnie, ktores jabka maja jakies takie hybrydowe dyski czy cos
<jacekowski> ze ssd na system i takie tam
<czester> Poza tym mam teraz 60G SSD i 500G normalnego dysku w laptopie.
<jacekowski> a potem duzy normalny na wszystko inne
<czester> jacekowski: Brednie. Nie masz pojęcia o czym gadasz.
<czester> jacekowski: Standardowo żaden tak nie ma.
<jacekowski> no ale tak sie da uczynic?
<czester> jacekowski: Na zamówienie możesz sobie takiego iMaca zrobić.
<czester> jacekowski: Ja musiałem z Macbooka wywalić DVD.
<jacekowski> a kto dvd uzywa jak wszedzie jest internet i torrenty
<czester> No tak
<czester> Aaaa... Jeszcze jedna fajna rzecz!
<czester> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/248369_1910851342475_1577614318_1825741_5450321_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/65rxop7> (at a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<jacekowski> kup sobie statyw do kamery na przyszlosc
<czester> jacekowski: Do telefonu? Po co?
<jacekowski> zeby sie obraz nie trzasl
<czester> Ja pierdolę. Nie wierzę. Jesteś prawdziwym ćwokiem.
<jacekowski> albo postaw na czyms
<czester> To nie jest arcydzieło kinematografii.
<jacekowski> czester: i debilem i idiota zapomniales dodac
<czester> Jakbym chciał nagrać film porządny to użyłbym do tego kamery.
<czester> Anyways...
<czester> Mam TRIM ;-)
<jacekowski> przereklamowane
<jacekowski> ile tych zapisow sie robi na dysk
<jacekowski> zeby to mialo jakies powazne znaczenie przy normalnym uzywaniu
<jacekowski> gdzie wiekszosc to odczyty
<dwe11er> czester: ocz czesto padają przez uwalony firmware
<czester> Eeee
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-11
<winter> m477: ping
<m477> pong
<winter> sup
<m477> sóp
<winter> what's up
<m477> dochodze do siebie
<winter> ja też
<m477> po wczorajszym chalniu ;-)
<winter> kupilismy dwunastopak żubra
<winter> no my skończyliśmy dzisiaj
<m477> ;]
<m477> milusio
<winter> także jestem po 6 piwkach
<winter> trochę mnie poczesało
<winter> chociaż dzisiaj nie łażę po kanałach i nie wyzywam innych
<winter> jak wczoraj :-D
<m477> ;d
<m477> winter: ja wczoraj 3 sety i 2 piwa walnolem i mnie poczesalo rowno
<winter> no mówiłeś
<m477> i rano 2 piwka wypilem
<winter> my kupilismy dwunastopak żubra :-D
<m477> i na wyklad poszedlem
<winter> lol
<m477> tez mowiles ;p
<m477> wpisalem sie na liste i wyszedlem po 10 min utach :d
<winter> lulz
<winter> lulz
<winter> lulz
<winter> lulz
<winter> lulz
<m477> ^^
<m477> bylem 2 razy na obiewdzie i spalem do 20
<winter> mam 12 puszek na biurku
<winter> i z 30 w szafkach w biurku
<winter> nie mam już gdzie ich włożyć
<m477> ja butelki trzymam w szafie na korytarzu
<m477> na skladzie
<winter> ja w biurku
<winter> ale już jest pełne
<m477> trzeba sie wziasc za siebie i przestac pic :<
<winter> w sumie dużo ostatnio dużo nie piłem
<winter> i najebałem się równo
<m477> ;d
<m477> winter syneczku wykonczysz sie ;-(
<winter> lulz
<winter> nie
<m477> zlituj sie :)
<winter> nie pijam wódki
<winter> nie wykończę się tak łatwo
<winter> tylko piwa
<m477> ja sie hamuje piwkami zawsze jak setki pijemy
<m477> zeby sie bardoz nie naje.
<winter> ja nie pijam wódki
<winter> musi być mega okazja żebym się napił
<winter> albo mega smak
<winter> a to mam żadko
<m477> ;d
<m477> rzadko
<winter> no rzadko
<m477> jak sie wali sety, jest zupelnie inna faza
<winter> setki są hardkorowe
<m477> e tam, tylko takie pioje
 * winter rzyga
<m477> wodki z kieliszka nie jestem w stanie pic
<winter> tak na niby ale jednak
<m477> a setka az milo wchodzi
<winter> pijesz sety ze sklepu czy z kieliszka sety
<m477> z buteleczek
<winter> lol
<winter> za drogo
<m477> pf
<m477> ale jaki komfort
<m477> ~~5zl
<winter> lol
<winter> lulz
<m477> jest wjazd normalnie poczyms takim ;d
<winter> wódka ssie
<m477> walniesz 2 naraz i jestes ladnie najebany juz ;D
<m477> moze drozsze ale mn iej potrzeba zeby sie najebac
<winter> ile dzisiaj wypiłeś?
<m477> 2 piwa rano
<winter> to wczoraj
<m477> wczoraj 3 sety i 2 piwa
<winter> ja dzisiaj z 2 piwa
<winter> wczoraj 4
<winter> razem 6 od 22:00
<winter> i sienaebaem
<m477> mowie Ci sprobuj ;p
<winter> pojebałe?
<winter> o?
<winter> nie piję wódki
<m477> jak sie boisz to kup sobie np wisniowke lubelska czy cos takiego
<winter> wolę piwo
<m477> ;]
<m477> piwo na przepitke ;d
<winter> wódka posysa
<m477> co robi
<winter> posysa
<winter> kumpel u mnie śpi na kanapie ;-D
<winter> miał spać w domu ale go zgięło
<m477> nie wiem co to znaczy
<m477> ;d
<winter> że ssie
<winter> nie wiesz co ssanie znaczy?
<m477> piwem sie n ie da najebac
<winter> bo pić piwa nie umiesz
<m477> ;d
<m477> jakis film mi polec ;)
<winter> mogę ci podać kilka moich ulubionuch
<winter> ulubionych
<m477>  no
<winter> harakiri, antichrist, enter the void
<winter> teh saragossa manuscript
<winter> blade runner
<m477> nie horrory
<winter> ani jeden to horror
<m477> antichrist to nie horror?
<winter> nie
<winter> dramat psychologiczny
<winter> ostry film
<winter> z chujami i pizdami na ekranie
<winter> :-)
 * DaZ czasami takie widzi i nie jest pewien czy to dramat psychologiczny
<m477> ogladales patologie?
<winter> nie
<m477> zajebisty
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<m477> winter:
<winter> m477: już przechodzi
<m477> co?
<winter> faza
<m477> po 2 piwach?
<winter> po 6
<m477> ;]
<m477> dopij
<winter> nie ma już
<winter> wypiliśmy cały dwunastopak
<winter> kumpel zasnął na kanapie
<m477> nocny
<m477> slaby zawodnik
<winter> cały dzień zapierdalał
<winter> był w pracy i na pogrzebia babci dziewczyny
<m477> zadna wymowka
<winter> no nie wiem
<winter> też byś się zmęczył
<winter> jeszcze 6 piw na koniec
<winter> chciałem zagrać w wc3 ale nie ogarnia tej gry
<winter> zagraliśmy tylko meczyk w magica
<m477> ;d
<winter> o PvZ
<m477> nie wiem oczym mwoisz
<winter> protos versus zerg
<winter> na nasl.tv
<m477> :|
<winter> :|
<m477> co tam
<winter> oglądam
<winter> i robię herbatkę
<m477> co ogladasz
<winter> nasl.tv
<m477> ale gUwnop
<winter> sam jesteś gUwnop
<m477> syneczku nie klnij :-(
<winter> syneczku sam zacząłeś
<m477> winter: i chuj :)
<winter> :-)
<m477> ;-)
<m477> gdzie som moje pieniondze
<winter> przechlałeś
<Matan[M]> bry
<winter> o/
<m477> ogolilem paszki wlasnie :-)
<marcin82> Gratuluję :)
<m477> dziekuje
<marcin82> dobry patent na lato
<m477> yy
<marcin82> tylko na początku "jakby piecze" :D
<m477> no
<m477> takie podraznienie masakryczne
<marcin82> ano
<marcin82> oh yeah!
<marcin82> zaczyna się sezon "afrodyzjaków" w autobusach ...
<m477> ;]
<marcin82> masakra
<marcin82> czy ludzie naprawdę nie czują jak od nich jedzie?
<m477> mnie to nie dotyczny
<marcin82> mnie tylko czasami
<m477> nie jezdze
<winter> mam takiego sąsiada
<spass> m477: nie pocisz się ? :)
<winter> który zawsze daje o sobie znać że jest w pobliżu
<m477> mnie wkurza jak jebie perfumami od kogos, jakby butelke wylal cala
<winter> latem
<m477> ;d
<winter> m477: na ch.. golisz pachy
<marcin82> inna sprawa, że niektórzy mają po prostu sami taki zapach
<spass> winter: chuchnij! :D
<marcin82> i na to nic nie poradzą
<m477> winter: mniej sie poci
<winter> spass: już nie czuć
<marcin82> albo z pwodu choroby
<m477> i bez koszulki nie ma wiochy
<marcin82> hehe
<marcin82> racja
<marcin82> :D
<marcin82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noe3kR8KqJc
<marcin82> ;]
<lisu> re
<m477> lol
<marcin82> Hehe
<spass> ciekawe jaka kombinacja na "ź" jest
<marcin82> :D
<marcin82> dołóż sobie jeszcze VIM do tego
<marcin82> i jazda :D
<m477> ta napisz żółw
<marcin82> Zażółć gęślą jażń i pozamiatane :D
<marcin82> nie dla Polaków ;]
<marcin82> używał ktoś z Was PLD Linux?
<m477> jak kody z tomb ridera
<marcin82> trochę poraża swoją "akademickością"
<m477> tzn?
<marcin82> ciekawy po prostu jestem
<marcin82> co to za czort
<marcin82> czy jest stabilny, uzywalny itd.
<marcin82> Bociek w logo rządzi :)
<marcin82> ech, przydałby się drugi dysk
<marcin82> ...
<marcin82> tego już żal orać instalacjami, przywracaniem
<marcin82> itd.
<marcin82> 7 lat
<marcin82> tylko czekam aż padnie
<m477> :D
<m477> z danymi
<marcin82> o tym że chodzi głośniej niż lodówka nie wspomianm
<m477> ja mialem dvd ktoro dzialalo 10 lat
<marcin82> dokładnie
<marcin82> Hehe
<m477> silnik padl
<marcin82> mam LG jeszcze z dobrych czasów
<marcin82> i działa
<marcin82> Lite-ON
<marcin82> które też działa
<winter> marcin82: fi9o używa, jego pytaj jak będzie
<marcin82> bez czyszczenia itd
<marcin82> winter: dzięki
<winter> fakeroot też chyba
<winter> ale on nie na tym kanale
<winter> ale ponoć fajne, stabilne distro na rpmach
<marcin82> sam siedzę na czymś takim: [marcin@localhost ~]$ lsb_release -a && uname -r
<marcin82> LSB Version:	lsb-3.1-ia32:lsb-3.1-noarch:*
<marcin82> Distributor ID:	PCLinuxOS
<marcin82> Description:	PCLinuxOS
<marcin82> Release:	2011
<marcin82> Codename:	PCLinuxOS
<marcin82> 2.6.38.8-pclos1.bfs
<marcin82> też ciągły
<winter> linux 3.0 nadchodzi
<m477> przystosowana do łatwego i szybkiego uaktualniania za pomocą narzędzia poldek. lol
<winter> linus zjebał, trzeba było 2.8
<marcin82> też prawda
<marcin82> co myślicie o 11.04 ?
<marcin82> szczerze :)
<winter> o żadnych olbrzymich zmianach nie słyszałem żeby p[rzeskakiwać wydanie
<winter> marcin82: nic
<marcin82> mogli nie wrzucać gruba w wersji RC3
<marcin82> i jak się mają ludzie nie zniechęcić
<marcin82> skoro sypnie błędem splasha
<marcin82> no i kiedy nadejdzie ten "rok linuksa" na desktopach?
<winter> nigdy pewnie
<marcin82> chociaż może to i lepiej
<marcin82> dużo działam na forach
<marcin82> i poraża niemyślenie ludzi
<winter> ja w ogóle
<marcin82> linux jest do d***
<marcin82> bo nie chodzą gry z windowsa
<marcin82> ...
<winter> marcin82: komputer ma działać
<winter> just like that
<winter> i to jest the only way dla komputerów pod strzechami
<marcin82> fakt, obsługa kart wifi jeszcze trochę kuleje
<marcin82> zgadzam się
<winter> ubu to w sumie robi dość udanie
<marcin82> tak, jest jeszcze kilka innych distr
<marcin82> np pclinux wlaśnie
<marcin82> Ubuntu ma ogromną zasługę
<winter> ja używam archa na desktopie
<marcin82> pokazał światu czym jest linuks
<winter> ale to dla tych którzy lubią ryzyko
<marcin82> i że tego mozna używać
<marcin82> wiesz
<marcin82> prawda jest taka
<winter> przynajmniej w computingu
<marcin82> że jak znasz podstawy konsoli i nano
<marcin82> to wszędzie poradzisz
<winter> vim lepszy
<marcin82> i nei ma się czego bać
<m477> co w computingu? ;d
<marcin82> nic się "samo nie zepsuje"
<winter> m477: ryzyko
<marcin82> jak się nie klepie bezmyślnie komend z forum
<m477> nie czaje
<winter> na moim domowym serwerku mam lennego od dwóch lat
<winter> bo się nie jebie
<marcin82> dokładnie
<marcin82> hehe
<marcin82> ile razy widziałem
<winter> poza dnesme dnsmasq który lubi przestać działać
<marcin82> bankomat z bluescreenem ...
<m477> tez mam lenego
<marcin82> masakra
<winter> marcin82: lol
<marcin82> poważnie
<marcin82> chodizł na Win98
<m477> lol
<m477> slyszalem ze bankomaty na linuxie chodza
<m477> trzeba bylo fote jebanc
<marcin82> oj nie wszystkie
<winter> win98 bluescreenował nawet jak wysówało się napęd podczas odczytu
<marcin82> no tak, zpaprałem sprawę
<marcin82> spaprałem
<marcin82> *
<marcin82> linux nawet w lodówkach jest
<marcin82> i chwała
<marcin82> szacun
<marcin82> 99% ludzi nie wie
<marcin82> co siedzi w modemach, routerach itd.
<marcin82> http://idg.pl/
<marcin82> ta strona chodzi na Windows Server
<marcin82> czas reakcji - bez komentarza
<marcin82> tutaj można conieco sprawdzić
<marcin82> http://netcratf.com/
<winter> marcin82: ile czasu używasz linuksa?
<marcin82> http://netcraft.com/ => tak być miało :D
<marcin82> 4 lata
<winter> to tyle co ja
<marcin82> radzę sobie
<marcin82> :)
<winter> ale jesteś bardziej hooked
<marcin82> tzn.?
<winter> bardziej wkręcony
<marcin82> nie wiem
<winter> ja na przykład od miesiąca mam uruchomiony xp na desktopie
<marcin82> nie jestem informatykiem - po prostu
<winter> bo gram
<marcin82> umiem szukać, i działać :)
<m477> ;d
<marcin82> dobrze ustawiony XP potrafi hulać w nieskończoność
<marcin82> pierwszy i ostatni porządny system od MS
<winter> jak zbootuję archa to pewnie się okaże ,że mam 1giga do upgradeowania
<m477> FOX employee data leaked “for the lulz”
<m477> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<m477> http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/05/12/fox-employee-data-leaked-for-the-lulz.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67pudb2> (at news.netcraft.com)
<winter> m477: lulzsec znowu?
<m477> wut?
<m477> aa no
<winter> m477: ale się rozhasali
<winter> to już 3 duży atak w tym tygodniu
<marcin82> http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?host=microsoft.com&x=0&y=0
<marcin82> pozycja 15,16 i dalsze :D
<TheNumb> http://searchdns.netcraft.com/?restriction=site+contains&host=bing.com&lookup=wait..&position=limited
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62uky6t> (at searchdns.netcraft.com)
<TheNumb> bing jedzie na linuksie ;p
<m477> marcin82: chodzi oto ze servery ms na linuxie chodza?
<winter> śniło mi się odstatnio ,że mam freebsd na desktopie
<marcin82> tak
<winter> ale nie zrobię tego
<marcin82> winter haha
<TheNumb> winter: fajne jest fbsd :<
<marcin82> jednak jesteśmy pojechani ostro :)
<marcin82> ten obrazek rządzi
<marcin82> http://www.linux-magazine.com/var/linux_magazin/storage/images/media/linux-magazine-eng-us/images/news-images/linus-windows-7-rocks/380058-1-eng-US/Linus-Windows-7-rocks.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ygxztbp> (at www.linux-magazine.com)
<marcin82> sprzedawca nie wiedział, kto to jest
<marcin82> :D
<winter> TheNumb: może i fajne ale nie poświęce archa dla bsd
<marcin82> Linux w końcu nie kupił
<marcin82> ;]
<marcin82> LInus*
<marcin82> BSD ciekawa sprawa
<marcin82> ======
<marcin82> arpanet i BSD
<marcin82> historia
<marcin82> system wybitnie internetowy
<marcin82> sieciowy
<marcin82> zaj*bista sprwa
<m477> marcin82: to jakis typ od jadra linuxa?
<winter> m477: linus? ojciec dyrektor
<m477> ta
<marcin82> tak, Linus Torvalds to twórca jądra linuksa
<m477> dobra beka
<marcin82> pojechał z Chińczykiem :D
<marcin82> o ile praca mnie nie zmusi
<marcin82> nigdy nie wrócę do Win
<marcin82> chciałem sobie raz pograć w Bus Driver
<m477> ;)
<marcin82> instalowałem XP
<marcin82> wywaliłem to gówno
<marcin82> po 15 restarcie
<marcin82> po instalacji sterów, DX,
<marcin82> i innych rzeczy
<marcin82> NEVER!
<marcin82> :)
<winter> nie po to kupiłem sc2 żeby się z wine pierdolić
<marcin82> znacie to: http://www.eu07.pl/
<marcin82> świetna sprawa
<marcin82> i chodzi pod wine
<marcin82> wiem wiem, wine to tylko w ramach konieczności
<winter> nie wspominając już, że na wine można uzyskać max 3razy mniejszą wydajność niż na win
<TheNumb> marcin82: nowy linuksiarz?
<marcin82> nei nowy
<marcin82> stary :D
<winter> TheNumb: też miałem takie wrażenie
<TheNumb> winter: oO
<winter> nom
<marcin82> eeeeeee
<czester> lol
<marcin82> :)
<m477> spac mi sie juz chce
<winter> mi też
<m477> ;)
<winter> ale nie zasnę dopuki kumpel nie pójdzie
<marcin82> młoda godzina panowie :)
<m477> jak dla kogo
<winter> a on śpi i nie chcę mu przerywać
<czester> To ja się właśnie obudziłem.
<m477> najebany to do 15  bedzie spac
<marcin82> wstałem ****** o 6
<marcin82> i mnie nosi
<marcin82> Hahhahha
<winter> marcin82: masz tu makowca na pożarcie ;-)
<TheNumb> Mi też nie chce się spać a na 13 do roboty ;/
<TheNumb> winter: nie bij mnie!
<marcin82> to panowie po imprezie :D
<marcin82> nic do Makówek nie mam
<marcin82> też UNIX :D
<m477> ja wczoraj spalem do 20 czy 21
<marcin82> spałem wczoraj po południu
<TheNumb> czester: kupiłem sobie makbuka (:
<marcin82> a w nocy gówno
<marcin82> :D
<winter> TheNumb: :-o
<winter> ładnie
<winter> TheNumb: kup mi też
<marcin82> no i jak wrażenia?
<TheNumb> Z USA.
<marcin82> nei mam doświadczenia z żadnym
<marcin82> z nich
<winter> TheNumb: używany?
<TheNumb> winter: nówka za 3800
<TheNumb> Tegoroczna najsłabsza 13"
<winter> a jak z gwarancją?
<marcin82> właśnie
<marcin82> jak myślicie
<TheNumb> winter: rok, jak zwykle
<winter> LoL
<marcin82> jak to jest z atakami
<marcin82> trojanami itd?
<marcin82> antywirus na Mac'a?
<marcin82> były ostatnio takie wiadomości
<winter> ktoś tam napisał jakieś robaczki
<TheNumb> marcin82: jak ktoś jest debilem i podaje hasło do sudo kiedy instaluje jakieś syfy...
<marcin82> no dokładnie
<marcin82> o tym miałem napisać
<marcin82> chmod a+rwx
<TheNumb> Tak samo na linuksie można złapać jakiś skrypt.
<marcin82> i posprzątane
<marcin82> ...
<marcin82> też prawda
<marcin82> sudo jest dlatego ułomne
<lisu> TheNumb: masz maca z usa? spróbuj oglądnąć jakiś film na dvd wypożyczony u nas x)
<TheNumb> Miałem kiedyś taki fajny shellcode na rm -rf /
<TheNumb> lisu: to nie ma znaczenia (:
<marcin82> tak, youtube trzodzi
<marcin82> DRM pieprzony
<marcin82> itd.
<winter> lisu: zripuje na linuksie
<czester> TheNumb: Ja sobie kupiłem do mojego SSD ;-P
<TheNumb> czester: Ten 60G?
<winter> czester: pokaż filmik jeszcze  raz
<czester> TheNumb: Tak.
<lisu> TheNumb: właśnie ciekawi mnie, czy to będzie śmigać normalnie czy jednak zrobi kupe.
<TheNumb> lisu: będzie śmigało normalnie x)
<czester> winter: Heh.
<TheNumb> Wszystko po polsku i tym podobne.
<lisu> TheNumb: sprawdzałeś?
<TheNumb> lisu: nie mam jak :D
<TheNumb> Jeszcze leci.
<winter> czas na herbatkę
<winter> już chyba piąta dzisiaj
<TheNumb> Do warsiafki a z warsiafki do mnie.
<lisu> TheNumb: a chyba ze tak. Ale czester powinien wiedzieć.
<TheNumb> lisu: on ma polskiego ze zjebanym układem klawiatury :D
<czester> He?
<TheNumb> Enter mi się w polskim układzie nie podoba za cholerę.
<czester> O co chodzi?
<lisu> czester: mac z usa odtwarza dvd w polszy wytłoczone?
<TheNumb> czester: enter wygląda jak odwrócone L
<TheNumb> lisu: pal/ntsc?
<marcin82> jak w Tetris? :D
<TheNumb> lisu: to tylko kwestia programowa :<
<TheNumb> Quicktime ogarnie bez problemu.
<czester> lisu: Pewnie. Jak przestawisz region dvd
<lisu> TheNumb: wiem, ale ciekawi mnie original
<TheNumb> lisu: jak dostanę to sprawdzę.
<czester> lisu: Można go przestawić tylko 5x jak to w każdym dvd.
<winter> czester: pokażesz tego filma? he?
<TheNumb> czester: a i wiesz co? Za darmo upgrade do liona dostanę hr hr hr hr...
<winter> możesz na priv jak się wstydzisz, że masz maca
<lisu> czester: czyli nie jest tak źle jak opisują z tym drm etc.
<czester> winter: No już, czekaj.
<winter> ok
<czester> winter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWLEcJp12Ss&feature=channel_video_title
<winter> thx
<winter> i nie masz tam innego dysku?
<TheNumb> winter: ma :D
<czester> winter: Mam. Zamiast DVD mam 500G
<winter> to tak można?
<czester> Najwyraźniej można.
 * winter nie wie
<TheNumb> czester: do roboty zabrałeś? :P
<czester> Czekaj, coś mnie tu mocno wkurwia
<TheNumb> czester: jaki odczyt/zapis?
<czester> Duży.
<winter> czester: ty masz jabłuszko maca w profilu a ja tuxa
<winter> dobrana z nas para :*
<czester> winter: W sensie gdzie?
<czester> Aaaaa
<czester> ;-P
<czester> winter: Nie opisywałem tego filmu bo nie miałem intencji, żeby oglądał go cały świat.
<czester> TheNumb: Twój też się tak szybko bootuje?;-P
<czester> Łąćżę
<czester> Miałem pewien problem logistyczny jak go zamontowałęm
<czester> Na moim dysku miałem 100G wolnego, a to była 500G
<czester> I przenieś się tu na 60G ;-)
<TheNumb> czester: jeszcze nie mam jak zabutować :<
<czester> Aha. No spoko.
<TheNumb> czester: czekam aż przyjedzie z wawy.
<czester> Gwarantuję Ci, że nie zbliżysz się nawet do takiego czasu :D
<TheNumb> czester: ja tam nie mam zamiaru go butować tak często :D
<TheNumb> Zamykam klapę i heja.
<czester> Nie w tym rzecz.
<czester> Program uruchamia się na nim w ułamku sekundy
<TheNumb> czester: jakoś dyski ssd mnie nie kręcą :D
<TheNumb> I tak mój hakintosz odpalał wszystko szybciej niż windowz i linuks (sic!).
<TheNumb> W tym wypadku to pewnie będzie rakieta.
<czester> Ehe
<czester> ;-)
<marcin82> SSD szybki
<marcin82> tylko kwestia trwałości
<TheNumb> NAND
<czester> :-)
<TheNumb> Muszę jeszcze obczaić jakiś fajny pokrowiec na laptoka.
<czester> Tu przynajmniej coś znajdziesz, nie to co na pc
<TheNumb> czester: z pc nie miałem problemu aż tak wielkiego, kupiłem plecak + pokrowiec targusa.
<TheNumb> ...4 lata temu.
<TheNumb> DO tej pory mi służą i się nie uszkodziły.
<czester> No ale teraz jest bardziej niestandardowo.
<TheNumb> czester: no tak.
<czester> Kupisz 11" Vaio i zapomnij, żeby Sony miało etui na niego
<czester> :D
<TheNumb> ^^
<czester> Nasze od Aira nie pasują
<TheNumb> :F
<TheNumb> To lypa :D
<czester> Masa takich ludzi do nas przychodzi
<czester> I jeszcze pizgam z nich
<czester> Mówią "Ale mój Vaio też jest cienki"
<czester> I wtedy im pokazuję Aira
<czester> ;-P
<TheNumb> http://cl.ly/272a0L2w1x45250T3E2c/Zrzut_ekranu_2011-06-07_godz._13.39.36_.png
<TheNumb> czester: haha :D
<czester> TheNumb: ?
<czester> To prawda.
<czester> iMac jako komputer na biurko do ogólnie pojętej rozrywki teraz wymiata.
<TheNumb> "Howy"
<czester> Gdzie to znalazłeś?;-0
<TheNumb> czester: na myapple.pl
<czester> A to są zjeby ;-P
<TheNumb> =)
<czester> Nie czytaj tego gówna.
<TheNumb> czester: ale to zrobił polski oddział apple xD
<TheNumb> Na początku się jebnęli na apple.com
<TheNumb> Potem poprawili.
<TheNumb> czester: na myapple to ja tylko korzystam z forum.
<TheNumb> czester: jest jakieś inne, polskie?
<czester> Nie.
<TheNumb> No właśnie :<
<czester> Ja omijam te fora szerokim łukiem.
<TheNumb> A ja nie, fajne tapety można znaleźć w offtopicu :D
<czester> Wszystko jestem w stanie sobie sam zrobić więc nie będę tego czytał.
<marcin82> Tak, fora są boskie
<czester> TheNumb: ...
<marcin82> jeśli chodzi o porady to zero odpowiedzi
<marcin82> jak chodzi o wybór sprzetu
<marcin82> to sami spece
<czester> TheNumb: http://wallbase.cc/start/
<marcin82> neo-spece
<TheNumb> marcin82: o porady to wolę pytać na #macosx
<czester> TheNumb: Tu masz ładne tapety.
<marcin82> TheNumb: dokladnie
<marcin82> racja
<marcin82> ...
<czester> Wiecie co mi powiedział kolega z serwisu jak go o coś zapytałem?
<TheNumb> czester: co?
<czester> "Mniej czytaj myapple"
<TheNumb> czester: wiem ale nie powiem?
<czester> :D
<TheNumb> Hr hr hr hr
<TheNumb> brb
<czester> TheNumb: Obczaj tę zajebistą stronę z tapetami.
<TheNumb> Muszę się ogolić dzisiaj :<
<TheNumb> czester: dzięki, zabukmarkowałem.
<czester> Spoko
<winter> TheNumb: nie gol się, włosy w końcu same wyjdą
<marcin82> odpadną znaczy :D
<julek> ja biore tapety z nik.bot.nu
<czester> Ale tam są dewiacje linuksowe:S
<julek> interfacelift.com tez fajne
<czester> Ja mam fajne
<czester> Tylko muszę poszukać większe
<czester> :S
<czester> Ciężko.
<czester> Idę na śniadanie.
<gjm> Bry
<TheNumb> .
<czester> Hehehehe
<bialy663> co do tapet to wallbase.cc i deviantart
<bialy663> wallbase to w wiekszosci 4chan
<gjm> co do tapet to:
<gjm> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/961521
<morfeusz888> cześć
<Ks_Natanek> jeżeli robisz sesję na ircu po 12 godzin, to wiedz że coś się dzieje
<Admc> u dupe
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<m477> o/
<Sztyft> Witam. Szukam pomocy w sprawie sterownikówUbunt ATI dla HD6630 na Ubuntu 11.04 Natty. "Additional drivers" po ściągnięciu nie działają... Ściągnięte ze strony ATI również. "aticonfig --initial -f" wypluwa "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected " Na polskim forum pusto, google nie pomogły : /
<Nerihsa> ohai
<Nerihsa> to jest laptop czy zwykly pc?
<Sztyft> laptop
<Sztyft> 11.04 64bit
<Nerihsa> zapewne pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf nei masz?
<Sztyft> najgorsze jest to że teraz przy przenoszeniu tabelek z LibreCalc do LibreWriter system potrafi się zawiesić
<Sztyft> mam
<Nerihsa> mozesz pokazac na wklej.org
<Sztyft> sekunda
<Sztyft> http://www.wklej.org/id/544549/
<Sztyft> w tym momencie sterowników z dystrybucji nie mam, tylko te ze strony ATI
<Sztyft> ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64
<Nerihsa> Section "Device"
<Nerihsa>         Identifier  "Radeon6630"
<Nerihsa>         Driver      "fglrx"
<Nerihsa> EndSection
<Nerihsa> w tym pliku dodaj
<Sztyft> ok
<Nerihsa> bo moze automatycznie nie wlaczyl
<Sztyft> restart i sprawdzę czy podziałało  :)
<Sztyft> Witam ponownie
<Sztyft> heh
<Sztyft> przy takim ustawieniu
<Sztyft> system nie załadował się ani razu
<Sztyft> przy pierwszych 4 próbach... wyciąłem xorg.conf i stworzyłem xorg2.conf :p bo to jedna z nielicznych komend jakie ratują mi życie :]
<Sztyft> jeśli chodzi po paczkę fglrx z repozytorium
<Sztyft> to nie mam jej zainstalowanej
<Sztyft> jeden ze sposobów wyszukanych w google radził odinstalować i zainstalować sterowniki ze strony ATI
<Sztyft> odinstalować te które ściągnąłem ze strony? i dać te z repozytoriów?
<Sztyft> nie wiem jak się zwrócić do Nerihsa osobiscie. Rzadko bywam na IRC;u
<Sztyft> Nerihsa? jakiś pomysł?
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Nerihsa> lsmod wypluwa cos o radeon badz fglrx?
<Sztyft> fglrx jest
<Sztyft> fglrx                2786290
<Nerihsa> mhm
<Nerihsa> glxinfo, glxgears dzialaja?
<Sztyft> radeon ani ati nie widzę
<Sztyft> nie mam glxinfo
<Sztyft> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Sztyft> nie mogę zainstalowac
<Sztyft> to samo z glxgears
<Sztyft> E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<Nerihsa> huh
<Nerihsa> hmm
<Sztyft> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils  tez nie działa
<Nerihsa> masz otwarty menedzer pakietow?
<Sztyft> <facepalm> ;p
<Sztyft> faktycznie :]
<Sztyft> adam@Sneezer:~$ sudo glxinfo
<Sztyft> name of display: :0.0
<Sztyft> adam@Sneezer:~$ glxgears
<Sztyft> Segmentation fault
<Dreadlish> o/
<Sztyft> to możliwe żeby moja karta przestała być wspierana przez ATI? i dlatego te sterowniki nie działaja?
<Dreadlish> normalne =.=
<Dreadlish> Sztyft: co to za karta?
<Nerihsa> mozliwe ze nie zaczela yc wspierana :p
<Sztyft> HD 6630
<Dreadlish> zapomnij :D
<Dreadlish> poczekaj jeszcze chwile
<Dreadlish> na otwartych pojedziesz chwile potem wydadzą
<Nerihsa> jest "za nowa" na linuxa pewnie
<Sztyft> ale ona ma rok z tego co wiem... : P
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<Dreadlish> a ja jestem baletnica
<Sztyft> : P ... myle się?
<Nerihsa> to nie wiem co tu poradzic
<Dreadlish> seria 6xxx nie jest taka stara
<Nerihsa> dzialaja otwarte to jedz na otwartych
<Sztyft> zdawało mi się że 2010 roku jest
<Sztyft> no nie do końca...
<Nerihsa> Dreadlish: afaik amd wydalo oficjalnie jakies otwarte na 6xxx
<Sztyft> też się zacina "freeze"
<Dreadlish> nom.
<Sztyft> wystarczy że odpalę edytor graficzny
<Sztyft> aaa...
<Sztyft> i Blenred mi nie działa przez to : /
<Sztyft> Blender*
<Nerihsa> ah
<Dreadlish> no
<Sztyft> system potrafi zamarznać przy zwyczajnum kopiuj wklej tabelek....
<Sztyft> nie dam rady tak funkcjonować...
<Sztyft> 4 próby i 4 zwiechy
<Sztyft> przy robieniu projektu w tym tygodniu....
<Dreadlish> panie
<Dreadlish> wrzuć se pan otwarte
<Dreadlish> i pierdl wszystko
<Dreadlish> be ninja!
<Nerihsa> masz windowsa? ;s
<Sztyft> ta...
<Sztyft> załamka...
<Sztyft> trzeba było się uprzeć na Nvidię : /
<Dreadlish> jebaj nvidie
<Dreadlish> nvidia jeszcze gorzej chodzi
<Dreadlish> :D
<Sztyft> :P działała świetnie....
<Sztyft> dopóki partacze z Poznania nie wzieli się za mój stary laptop....
<Nerihsa> zreinstaluj ubuntu albo sprobuj innej dystrybucji
<Nerihsa> ktoras randomowo zacznie dzialac
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> debiana wrzuć
<Sztyft> :] ostatnia deska ratunku
<Nerihsa> i bedzie graficzna dzialac ale dzwiekowa nie :p
<Dreadlish> na debianie wszystko chodzi :D
<Dreadlish> na ubuntu nic nie działa
<Dreadlish> moja sieciówka nie działa
<Dreadlish> moje wifi nie działa
<Dreadlish> moja grafika nie działa
<Dreadlish> nic nie działa
<Sztyft> ja sobie naprawiłem
<Sztyft> Wifi ;]
<Sztyft> akurat to dałem radę :] i to całkiem w prosty sposó
<Sztyft> b
<Dreadlish> na ubuntu nic nie działa
<Sztyft> boje się Debiana
<Sztyft> :p
<Dreadlish> nie bój sie
<Sztyft> że nie ogarnę
<Dreadlish> to samo co ubuntu
<Sztyft> ale? :]
<Dreadlish> tylko inne repozytoria
<Dreadlish> i nie jest tak ładnie zrobiony dla usera
<Sztyft> :}
<Dreadlish> i jest zrobiony na zasadzie "googje używaj dziadu"
<Dreadlish> albo "kopiuj firmłer z archa, bo nie chce nam sie robić paczek"
<Sztyft> ke?
<Sztyft> :p
<Sztyft> w sumie...
<Dreadlish> to nie jest takie trudne
<Dreadlish> jak moja matka sobie poradziła z instalacją debiana
<Dreadlish> to wiesz :D
<Sztyft> mogę postawić Debiana obok ubuntu?
<Sztyft> żeby /home był ten sam dla obu? :]
<manio> Sztyft: nie radzę współdzielić /home pomiędzy dystrybucjami
<manio> ze względu na różne wersje programów, środowiska
<Sztyft> manio: to chyba dobry pomysł :]
<Sztyft> nic... moze w przyszłym tygodniu uda mi się cos zdziałać
<Sztyft> a tak zostaje mi winda
<Sztyft> dzięki za pomoc
<Dreadlish> a czemu nie?
<Dreadlish> ja mam wspólne home na 3 dystrybucje i jakoś wszystko działa :D
<Dreadlish> tylko że wszystkie pliki . są na osobnych partycjach ;d
<Sztyft> :p
<paulEU> witam
<paulEU> możecie mi polecić jakąś przeglądarkę do zdjęć?
<paulEU> tylko coś lekkiego, mam icewm :D
<gjm> geeqie
<paulEU> oki, zaraz obadamy :)
<paulEU> gjm: super, wielkie dzięki :)
<gjm> :)
<paulEU> o to mi chodziło
<Dreadlish> re
<gjm> paulEU: czegoś jeszcze potrzebujesz?
<Dreadlish> gjm: o/o/
<gjm> Dreadlish: \o\o
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> jest :D
<paulEU> gjm: nie dziękuję, mam co potrzebowałem
<paulEU> musze wracać do pisania projektu, ciągnie sie i ciągnie :(
<paulEU> chroniczny brak czasu
<gjm> Dreadlish: co?
<Dreadlish> nic
<gjm> yhm
<Dreadlish> trza zrobić wreszcie ten wiatrak
<paulEU> o właśnie, dzięki że mi przypomniałeś, muszę z piwnicy przynieść heh
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie wiem o co jacekowskiemu chodziło
<Dreadlish> i sie pewno nie dowiem
<paulEU> Dreadlish: podpadłeś? ;)
<Dreadlish> paulEU: nie, tylko go nie ma, a on z zasady 2 razy nie tłumaczy
<Dreadlish> ta chuj
<paulEU> a to jakaś nowość? :D
<Dreadlish> dopierdole jakiś duży rezystor przed nim
<Dreadlish> i będzie
<paulEU> hyhy
<jacekowski> ?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ?
<jacekowski> no rezystor rownolegle do wiatraka
<jacekowski> zeby troche wiecej pradu ciagnelo
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> tylko żebym znowu ich nie sfajczył :D
<gjm> taki v-mod
<Dreadlish> ale ok
<Dreadlish> jakoś będzie
<gjm> spotkacie się na zakręcie
<Dreadlish> o i dupa
<Dreadlish> nie wiem czego on nie chce działać
<Dreadlish> obwód jest zamknięty
<Dreadlish> wszystko dobrze przylutowane
<Dreadlish> nawet dodatkowe obciążenie ma
<Dreadlish> LOL'D
<Dreadlish> działa
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: działa :D
<jacekowski> jaki to rezystor dales
<jacekowski> zeby sie nie grzal za bardzo
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: chyba 480Ohm
<Dreadlish> bo miałem pod ręką
<jacekowski> a to bedzie ok
<jacekowski> nawet sie nie spodziewalem ze taki maly wystarczy
<jacekowski> tzn. taki duzy
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - wziąłem co miałem pod ręką
<paulEU> co kombinujecie z?
<paulEU> aa dobra, uciekam :D
<Dreadlish> fak
<Dreadlish> pewno teraz za duóż
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jednak nie działa - teraz mi się włącza - 1 sec działa, wyłącza sie
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jak myślisz - mniejszą wartość dać?
<foreste> czesc
<Admc> LOL, gedit nie chciał otworzyć pliku tekstowego a notatnik wine otworzył bez problemu
 * Matan[M] (~MatanM]@public-gprs156860.centertel.pl) has left #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> Admc: kodowanie? CRLF?
<Admc> nie mam pojęcia, gedit nie wykrył w ogóle kodowania
<Admc> a na wtf-8 ani na iso nie poszło
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> ale mule
<foreste> znalazlem przyczyne awari systemu umnie :>
<foreste> za wieszanie sysatemu myslalem ze network manager potem modem manager
<foreste> bo wieszalo mi kompa jak podpiolem  modem usb
<foreste> a okazalo init mial buga !!
<termi> a juz myslalem ze to wina skype
<foreste> fuj ;p
 * foreste nie uzywa skype
<foreste> bunt przeciwko microsoft ;d
<paulEU> witam
<paulEU> ponownie :p
<paulEU> powiedzcie mi skąd pomysł żeby paczka: smartmontools wymagała postfix-a ?
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1APUbFTtgUc
<termi> ja jebie dobre
<termi> :)
<paulEU> niezły babol trzeba przyznać :p co ma to wspólnego?
<paulEU> kolejna sprawa: co sądzicie o tym hdd: http://wklej.org/id/544771/
<paulEU> bo mam mętlik
<paulEU> czy on już zdycha?
<Dreadlish> paulEU: nie
<Dreadlish> niech żyje dalej
<Dreadlish> ale stop start count ma do duszy
<Dreadlish> coś mechanika już siada
<paulEU> Dreadlish: ale już 7 sektorów realokowanych
<Dreadlish> ale nie ma pendingów
<Dreadlish> czyli będzie żył
<paulEU> czemu twierdzisz że start stop count jest do duszy? Imho to prawda, bo to świeży komp
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - jak sie tak głowica zatrzymuje to wiesz
<Dreadlish> jakbym ci pokazał wynik ze smarta z mojego dysku to byś się za głowe złapał
<Dreadlish> 140bsów, 30 pendingów
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze na nim teraz pracuje
<jacekowski> bad sectory sa normalne
<paulEU> tak, owszem
<jacekowski> paulEU: jaki to duzy dysk?
<jacekowski> to cos 1TB+?
<paulEU> no dobrze, zostawmy ten dysk w spokoju, niech pracuje ;)
<Dreadlish>   5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
<Dreadlish> ten dysk ma 12 lat
<paulEU> jacekowski: nie, 320GB
<BlessJah> 12 lat i 320 gb/
<BlessJah> huh
<paulEU> BlessJah: ale o co chodzi?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: mówie o moim co ma 20? gb
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> to są dwa dyski
<jacekowski> paulEU: hmm, troszke duzy error rate jak na tak maly dysk
<Dreadlish> 199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   194   000    Old_age   Always       -       6
<Dreadlish> hy :D
<jacekowski> paulEU: ale to raczej jest problem konkretnego egzemplarza niz tego ze pada
<jacekowski> paulEU: bo wszystkie sobie jest w stanie skorygowac
<paulEU> jacekowski: no ten dysk coś niezbyt mi leży
<paulEU> a co do 1 pytania to czemu smartmontools wymaga postfixa? :D
<jacekowski> paulEU: pociagnie jeszcze dobre kilka lat
<jacekowski> paulEU: wymaga jakiegokolwiek czegos kompatybilnego z sendmailem
<jacekowski> paulEU: zainstaluj sobie ssmtp
<jacekowski> paulEU: i nie wciagnie ci postfixa
<paulEU> ale wiesz co to jest smartmontools? Narzędzie do sprawdzania dysków
<jacekowski> wiem
<jacekowski> i ma monitorowanie
<jacekowski> i wysyla emaile
<BlessJah> i wysylanie na maila
<jacekowski> uzywajac sendmaile
<Nerihsa> i meow
<paulEU> jak pada dysk to melduje na maila? Dobre
<BlessJah> hm... to w sumie ciekawe jest
<BlessJah> jak uzyc binarki
<BlessJah> kiedy dysk padl
<paulEU> :D
<paulEU> jacekowski: to się nie sprawdza, takie coś..
<Nerihsa> moze w ramie siedzi
<jacekowski> nie, to jest zanim padnie
<paulEU> zapewne jak wykryje jakiś parametr na FAIL to wysyła alert
<paulEU> kurna coś się eclipsowi pomerdało :/
<gronx> witam mam podkręcony cpu w biosie ale system widzi mi standardową częstotliwość procka, co zrobić żeby cpu freq był taki jak podkręciłem a nie jak sobie życzy system
<DaZ> po co ci to :f
<m477> mjoze nie zapisales ustawwien w bioseie ;f
<gronx> m477: nie rozbrajaj mnie :D jak odpalam kompa widzę że jest zmienione, a winda widzi przetaktowany cpu tylko linux kieruje się swoimi zasadami
<Filar> Cześć
<Filar> Może się coś stać gdy podłączę urządzenie do komputera kablem krótszym niż zalecany?
<Nerihsa> jakie urzadzenie :o
<Nerihsa> generalnie nie
<Filar> keyboard
<Nerihsa> nie, co mialoby sie stac ;x
<Filar> nie wiem, ja z elektroniki jestem noga
<Nerihsa> co najwyzej jak kabel jest za dlugi to moze nie wykryc
<Filar> to bez sensu w instrukcji piszą, że kabel powinien mieć co najmniej x metrów
<Nerihsa> D:
<Filar> dzięki za pomoc :)
<firemark> Filar: raczej na odwrót
<Filar> firemark: sprawdzę, ale jestem prawie pewien, że jest tak jak ja mówiłem
<firemark> Filar: Chodzi o opóźnienia
<firemark> Filar: i czasami może przypadkiem wysłać np. 2 bity zamiast 1
<firemark> Filar: No chyba, że ten kabel jest ultra krótki i skręca o 90 stopni, to mozliwe ze wytworzy fajne pole magnetyczne :P
<Filar> o, mam "Przestroga: Używaj kabla USB (typ AB) o długości przynajmniej 3 metrów"
<firemark> przynajmniej, to nie ma sensu
<Nerihsa> no chyba ze opor jest za maly, ale to wartosci pominjalne
<foreste> ech ;p
<foreste> za szybkocieszylem sie ;p
<foreste> efekt ten sam
<foreste> modem-manager powoduje ze init glupawki dostaje
<foreste> jak wywale go z network manager i zasuwam wvdial jest ok
<foreste> init zachowuje normalnie nie blokuje dolphina ;p
<firemark> init?
<foreste> no
<foreste> jak uzywam  modem-manager to init glupawki dostaje
<foreste> niemoge wlaczyc dolphin
<mati75> jakie błędy wywala?
<foreste> dolphin uspiony na dysku
<foreste> w cpu
<foreste> nie reaguje na kill term etc ;p
<foreste> ewentualnie
<foreste> udev uwalone
<mati75> przecież działa
<mati75> ze 3 tygodnie temu naprawili
<foreste> jak odlacze modem
<foreste> uruchomie kompa bez modemu
<foreste> wlaczam  dolphin
<foreste> jest ok
<foreste> jak wlaczam dolhina to zaczyna mi dvd krecic
<foreste> dolphina
<foreste> moze byc blad medzy modem-manager a udev
<foreste> jak uruchamiam  kompa z modemem  ale wvdial bez modem-managera to komp chodzi dobrze bez zombie i crash
<foreste> dziwne ;d
<foreste> foreste@debian:~$ dolphin
<foreste> unnamed app(11574): Communication problem with  "dolphin" , it probably crashed.
<foreste> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<foreste> taki blad ;p
<paulEU> a co to ten dolphin?
<foreste> manager plikow
<foreste> odpowiednik exploer z win ;p
<paulEU> hmm
<paulEU> dolphin z kde?
<foreste> nion
<mati75> u mnie się normalnie odpala
<mati75> tylko ja mam amd64
<foreste> j a 32 bit ;p
<foreste> przejde na wvdial
<foreste> poczekam na aktuilizacje
<oskar_> Witam. Mam pytanie. Co tojest TZ00 w kontekscie temperatur w kompie? czy chodzi o gpu?
<oskar_> czy o chiptest?
<paulEU> chyba nie ma nic wspólnego?
<paulEU> bo mi sie kojarzy TZ TimeZone 00
<oskar_> Bo miałem problem, jak były upały to lapek się przegrzewał. Ubuntu się wyłączał i pokazywał ze coś ma 95 stopni
<oskar_> i odpaliłem windowsai się okazało ze to właśnie TZ00
<oskar_> Procek to niejest bo ona ma 16 stopni :)
<jacekowski> oskar_: thermal zone
<jacekowski> linux najwyrazniej ma problem z acpi z tym laptopem
<jacekowski> nic nowego
<jacekowski> acpi przewaznie nie dziala pod linuxem
<oskar_> Windows tez pokazywał 95C
<Stirlitz> jasne i chłodzisz azotem
<oskar_> NIe
<Stirlitz> tzn jak proc ma nizsza od temp otoczenia to co?
<Stirlitz> moze na wstecznym...
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: peltier
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: albo acpi niedzialajace
<jacekowski> i zle mierzy
<Stirlitz> uh jacekowski znam, od kiedy montuja fabrycznie?
<jacekowski> acpi niedzialajace?
<jacekowski> od zawsze
<Stirlitz> peltiery?
<foreste> acpi bolaczka laptopow :<
<oskar_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/tempkd.png/
<jacekowski> panasonici toughbooki maja w standardzie
<jacekowski> bo te nie maja wiatraczkow
<oskar_> screen
<foreste> mam taki benq pojeb ;]
<jacekowski> cieplo jest transferowane peltierami do obudowy
<Stirlitz> jakis klopocik mam tu z altem na tym mi nie znanym systemie
<Stirlitz> wiec bez pliterek
<jacekowski> oskar_: to masz cos uwalone najwyrazniej
<foreste> a jaki s haker moglby mi zrobic dsdt ? xd
<jacekowski> olej
<Stirlitz> zainstaluj windows
 * Stirlitz jako echo jacekowskiego
<jacekowski> http://batsov.com/Linux/Windows/Rant/2011/06/11/linux-desktop-experience-killing-linux-on-the-desktop.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wgyhnx> (at batsov.com)
<foreste> windo wsa nigdy xd
<oskar_> jacekowski: Jak mogę mieć coś uwalone?
<oskar_> wszystko jest ok
<jacekowski> no czujnik temperatury na pewno nie jest
<foreste> miec windowsa to obciach ;p
<oskar_> wyłączyłem chłodzenie i temp rośnie już jest 30stopni
<foreste> spalisz zaraz ;p
<foreste> i komp do kosza ;]
<oskar_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/temp2a.png/
<oskar_> to jest screen bez chłodzenia
<foreste> ojej masz reklamy ;p
<oskar_> więc wracam do pierwszego pytania czym jest TZ00
<oskar_> ad block nie zainstalowany :D
<foreste> mostek napewno
<oskar_> na 100%?
<foreste> jezu
<foreste> to plyta glowna ;p
<foreste> tzn mostek
<oskar_> na 100% ?
<oskar_> :D
<foreste> no
<oskar_> teraz to zartowałem
<oskar_> to zostaje jeszcze zlokalizowac go na płycie i dac nową paste
<oskar_> by zobaczyc efekty na standardowym cgłodzeniu
<foreste> zainsataluj tv
<oskar_> tv?
<foreste> teamviever
<foreste> i podaj mi id haslo
<foreste> pomoge ;p
<foreste> i zainstaluj everest ultimate ;p
<foreste> cpuid shit ;p
<oskar_> Poradze sobię, ale dzięki
<oskar_> już ten laptop był nie raz w częsciach pierwszych
<foreste> zainstaluj everest ultimate
<foreste> komputer -> czujniki
<oskar_> ok
<oskar_> troche się bedzie sciągać
<oskar_> "zalety" internetu mobilnego
<foreste> ja takim pierdulkom jak cpuid nie wierze ;p
<foreste> polecam paste zalman ;]
<foreste> http://qoop.pl/Tuning-PC/ZALMAN-Pasta-Termoprzewodzaca-ZMSTG1-35g/
<foreste> moj stary sempron 2800 + zasuwa na niej ;p
<foreste> dobra jest dla czipow ;]
<foreste> tfu
<oskar_> Ja mam Arctik mx-4
<foreste> chipsetow ;]
<oskar_> Arctic
<foreste> china ;p
<foreste> zamiast miedzi aluminium xd
<oskar_> juz mam everesta
<foreste> uruchom
<foreste> komputer
<oskar_> mam juz temperatury
<foreste> czujniki
<oskar_> mam
<foreste> coto za t200 ?
<foreste> wedlug everesta ?
<oskar_> niby procesor ALE
<oskar_> everest pokazuje tak:
<oskar_> procesor 56C
<oskar_> procesor nr1 38C
<foreste> a ten atom niema w sobie grafiki ?
<oskar_> procesor nr2 48C
<oskar_> gpu 47
<foreste> juz ci mwie
<foreste> mowie
<oskar_> ok
<foreste> cpu 56
<foreste> calego
<foreste> cpu1 to 1 rdzen
<foreste> cpu2 to samo
<foreste> a gpu grafika
<Stirlitz> entery sobie odblokujcie
<oskar_> To wiem ale myślełem ze nie możliwa jest taka róznica temperatur w kwadraciku o wymiarach 5x5
<oskar_> to jest aż 10 C
<foreste> to normalka :P
<oskar_> Okto dzięki za wszystko
<oskar_> Ide do sklepu bo żonka zaraz mnie zabije narazie
<foreste> tylko nie doposc do 100c
<foreste> cpu
<oskar_> podobno max to 120
<oskar_> ale nie chce sprawdzać
<oskar_> lece narazie
<foreste> to atomy maja wiekszy limit ? oo
<foreste> xd
<foreste> intel core 2 ma do 100c
<foreste> no
<foreste> net dalem droga alternatywna
<foreste> przez wvdial
<foreste> nm  i mm  wylaczylem
<foreste> i dziala sysatem lepiej ;p
<foreste> system*
<Admc> o lol
<Admc> brat zamontował iso z mojego dysku na swoim kompie
<Admc> bezpośrednio przez bezprzewodowy lan
<Admc> i nie zamula
<qermit> straszne
<Admc> instaluje max paynea
<Admc> z mojego dysku i nawet szybko leci
<qermit> takie rzeczy robiło się 5-10 lat temu
<qermit> teraz to normalka
<Admc> lan mam rzekomo 54 Mb/s
<Admc> ale transfery są wolniejsze
<Admc> z tym że 10 lat temu były dyski 20 GB i nagrywarka to był rarytas
<Admc> a 5 lat temu wszyscy wszystko na płyty pchali bo dyski były 100-160 GB
<morfeusz888> jaki jest dobry program do synchronizacji danych z komputera na komputer poprzez LAN ?
<Stirlitz> nfs
<qermit> Admc: sieciówka od lat ma 100Mbit
<Admc> wiem
<Admc> ale ja mam Wi-Fi
<qermit> boś głupi
<Admc> w standardzie g
<Admc> nie chce mi się kabla kłaść
<qermit> wifi jest dobre do oglądania internetu
<Admc> a co ja robie
<Admc> pliki przesyłam bardzo rzadko
<qermit> nie wiem
<Admc> po lanie
<Stirlitz> e tam, ostatni na takim tanim tplinku 80 srednio wyszlo
<Stirlitz> ech jak to jest, ze flash na makowce zabiera 10% proca
<Stirlitz> a ten sam na linuksach 90
<Stirlitz> a ogrodniki flaszow nie lubiejo
<Admc> a masz kartę nvidii?
<Stirlitz> a masz
<qermit> Stirlitz: a to że bufora komputer nie umie zapełnić to inna sprawa
<Stirlitz> jasne
<Stirlitz> qermit, to samo pod debianem, ubuntu robi spokojnie 60%
<Stirlitz> http://wstaw.org/w/xpH/
<Stirlitz> nie mowiac o tym ze jak przewijasz okno to klatkuje
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj24mdbWkYo&feature=channel_video_title
<Dreadlish> re
<firemark> er
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> tu raz kto inny :D
<Stirlitz> hah, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYhrYHmUPn0
<Stirlitz> a te rozesmiane japonki? chinki?
<Stirlitz> koreanki :)
<Dreadlish> azjatki :D
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-12
<m477> o/
<m477> winter: żelipapą
<Matan[M]> bry
<TheNumb> o/
<czester> Siema
<czester> Ale mnie łeb napierdala.
<czester> Muszę coś zjeść i wypić...
<Matan[M]> czester: na wypicie to masz carlsberga w biedronce 0,5l za 1,79zł :P
 * Matan[M] wziął 5 kartonów (100 butelek)
<czester> Stoi Heineken.
<czester> Ale nie będę jakiejś patologii uprawiał pijąc piwo o 9 rano.
<czester> Coffe will do.
<czester> Coffee*
<Matan[M]> czester: "jeżeli budzisz się i czujesz że ten dzień będzie chujowy, najeb się przed śniadaniem" - cytat nie pamiętam kogo :)
<czester> I tak - patologia.
<Matan[M]> hmm... kurnasz, nie mogę sobie ustawić w compizie obrotu kostki :/
<czester> Po co?
<Matan[M]> zawsze miałem środkowy z myszki do obrotu gdy się wklikało na pulpit, przy oknach to nie działało i to było git
<Matan[M]> a teraz ni mogę sobie ustawić :/
<Matan[M]> czester: z wygody
<czester> Kostka nie jest wygodna.
<czester> Ilość zbędnych ruchów do wykonania mnie przytłacza
<Matan[M]> czester: jak się potrafi ją użyć
<czester> No pewnie.
<Matan[M]> kliknięcie i przy przezroczystości na 100% można zobaczyć czy coś się w tle skończyło robić na innym pulpicie
<czester> Człowiek potrafi przyzwyczaić się do wszystkiego.
<czester> W jakiejś lekturze o kołchozie to było.
<czester> Grudziński - Inny Świat
<Matan[M]> poza tym to w compizie raczej wszystko mam powyłączane z reszty
<Matan[M]> czester: z literatury to ja czytam encyklopedie ;)
<czester> Zajebiście, nie zrozumiałeś przekazu. ;-)
<Matan[M]> czester: tak zrozumiałem tu ironię
<czester> Grudziński pisał, że człowiek może przyzwyczaić się do wszystkiego w kontekście życia w obozie.
<czester> Kostka jest tak sensowna jak ruchanie świni, kiedy obok jest piękna kobieta.
<czester> Można, ale po co skoro są lepsze rozwiązania.
<gjm> Bry
<Matan[M]> czester: chyba że masz na odwrót :) ale jak się mówi, gusta są jak dupa, każdy ma swoje
<czester> Nie mówię o wyglądzie tego czegoś tylko o użyteczności
<czester> Równie dobrze mozna mieć 4 biurka, które się po prostu przesuwają. Jest to dużo oszczędniejsze dla zasobów komputera i szybsze, bo oszczędza Ci durnych animacji.
<czester> I tak, owszem, można coś takiego zrobić w compiz.
<czester> Ale to jest problem całego open source
<Matan[M]> czester: oczywiście, ale trzeba wstać, podejść do klawiatury, wkliknąć się, obrócić i usiąść na sofę
<czester> Każdy chce mieć po swojem, więc wszystko wjebują w program
<czester> Potem się rodzą takie potworki jak compiz i jego wtyczki
<Matan[M]> czester: tak, kliknięcie kostką żeby zobaczyć w przezroczystości co się dzieje na pozostałych pulpitach jakoś lepiej mi pasuje ;)
<czester> Matan[M]: Nie wiem, używam gładzika od roku, nie pamiętam co to myszka.
<czester> Multitouch++
<Matan[M]> jakbym obsługiwał maszynę tylko myszką i klawiaturą to i nawet był nie stękał ale ja siedzę sobie na sofie i śmigam z Willota i Nunchucka
<czester> I rozumiem, że Wiilotem wprowadzasz tekst?;-P
<Matan[M]> czester: mam klawiaturę pod willotem
<czester> Ekhm. Pokaż zdjęcie bo nie umiem sobie tego wyobrazić...
<Matan[M]> czester: nie mam aparatu :P
<czester> Masz w komórce na bank.
<Matan[M]> wolałem kupić kolejną konsolę niż aparat :)
<Matan[M]> czester: mam i owszem ale nie mam kabla
<czester> Mail Ci na komórce nie działa?
<Matan[M]> czester: a zapłacisz mi za pakiet?
<czester> lol
<czester> A wifi nie ma?;-)
<czester> BT?
<czester> Jest milion sposobów na przegranie zdjęcia z komórki ;-)
<Matan[M]> czester: a nie WiFi
<Matan[M]> czester: z czego tylko 1 pewnie jest możliwy/chce mi się
<Matan[M]> czester: ale Wiilota pewnie widziałeś
<Matan[M]> nie raz
<czester> Tak
<czester> Ale nie umiem sobie tej klawiatury wyobrazić.
<Matan[M]> no to kablem jest nunchuck lub klawiatura
<Matan[M]> coś jak classic controller
<Matan[M]> czester: nintendowa klawiatura to jest
<czester> Aha
<czester> http://zedomax.com/blog/2008/07/08/wii-keyboard-for-nintendo-wii/
<czester> Taka?
<Matan[M]> w8
<Matan[M]> czester: nie
<czester> A nie. To jakieś małe gówno chyba...
<Matan[M]> czester: chińszczyzna jakaś
<czester> Aha
<Matan[M]> a mniejsza... net muli
<czester> ^_^
<czester> Nie mam pytań...
<czester> Jesteś pewnie gdzieś we wschodzącym Białymstoku...
<Matan[M]> czester: ewentualnie klawiatura ekranowa też daje radę, jak się irbar da to i precyzja jest duża
<Matan[M]> czester: nie, pod ruską granicą z kaliningradem (do granicy z 20km)
<czester> Blisko ;-P
<Matan[M]> czester: ale to przez TP która zajefajnie kładła mi światłowody nie mam neta :/
<Matan[M]> łyse picze na kabli zaoszczędzili i wszędzie PCMki dali
<TheNumb> czester: na gładziku nie pograsz w FPSy ;-)
<czester> TheNumb: Nie gram...
<Matan[M]> na całą wioskę tylko 1 budynek może mieć neta z kabla... i to też jakieś dziadki tam mieszkają...
<czester> W sensie gram, ale nie w FPS
<mikexcr> czester: hi ;-)
<czester> I raczej w proste gry na chwilę
<czester> siema mikexcr
<czester> Na 13" laptopie ciężko by się grało.
<czester> Ale Flatout 2 chodzi mi jak złoto ;-)
<Matan[M]> czester: klasyka musi :)
<czester> Sid Maier's Pirates też.
<Dreadlish> o/
<Matan[M]> czester: w tym mac-appstore zaczęli "normalne" programy już sprzedawać czy dalej to większa połowa aplikacje w stylu pierdzący laptop
<czester> Matan[M]: Są gry nawet.
<Matan[M]> czester: szaleją
<czester> Ostatnio narzekałem, nawet na blogu napisałem zjebkę.
<czester> Ale teraz są coraz lepsze rzeczy i w fajnych cenach
<czester> Niestety mój Macbook nie uciągnie większości ;-P
<Matan[M]> czester: no shit :D
<HAL9000_> jak sie nazywa ten aplet do uruchomienia programow w gnome?
<czester> Z takich fajniejszych jest np. Cywilizacja 5
<Matan[M]> czester: a
<czester> Bioshock, Borderlands
<czester> Brothers in Arms
<Matan[M]> czester: ja myślałem że oni nie ustandaryzowali jakoś wszystkich aplikacji żeby to działało, swoją drogą tam nie byle co siedzi
<czester> Call of Duty
<Matan[M]> czester: powinno działać ale cóż, dla mnie mac to magia czarna
<czester> Matan[M]: Sprzętowe wymagania gier są wysokie
<czester> Zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o kartę graficzną.
<Matan[M]> czester: bo do grania są konsole :)
<czester> Ja tu mam tylko GeForce 320M
<TheNumb> GF 320M nie uciągnie..
<czester> StarCraft 2 mi chodził ;-P
<TheNumb> ;-)
<czester> O. Jest np. Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
<czester> Albo Star Wars: Empire at War
<Matan[M]> canonical też daje od wersji 11.10 dodawanie aplikacji do sklepu, szału nie będzie ale może cyfrowa dystrybucja tych linuksowych tytułów będzie
<Matan[M]> albo wysyp pierdzącego tuxa
<Matan[M]> no oby ktoś pilnował jakości
<czester> Matan[M]: Mylisz się ;-)
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: pieprzysz :D
<Matan[M]> czester: kolejny :)
<TheNumb> Kurwa, kolejny netsplit
<czester> Matan[M]: Wśród 450 000 programów masz tyle rzeczy, że teraz się ośmieszyłeś ;-)
<Matan[M]> walić splity
<TheNumb> Cos się dzisiaj jebie ten Fnode? -.-'
<Matan[M]> czester: pierdzący iphone
<czester> Matan[M]: Jest tam wszystko o czym pomyślisz.
<czester> Owszem, jest pierdzący iPhone.
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: anonymous atakuje :D
<czester> Ale jest też pełnoprawny pakiet biurowy
<czester> I inne takie rzeczy.
<Matan[M]> czester: tak samo jak u mnie, na start
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: quickoffice?
<Matan[M]> ale chyba się wszyscy zgodzą że smartphone bez fizycznej klawiatury to żaden smartphone
<czester> Nokia musi dawać takie rzeczy bo kto by kupił coś od nich więcej...
<czester> :D
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: też, ale mam i 2 inne
<czester> Matan[M]: Nope.
<TheNumb> czester: tylko szkoda, że iWork nie otworzy docx i reszty z ofisa.
<czester> Fizyczna klawiatura sprawia, że telefon ma mniejszy ekran, albo jest w chuj gruby.
<czester> TheNumb: Nie?
<TheNumb> czester: layout się jebie.
<czester> Nie wiem.
<czester> Mi otworzył...
<Matan[M]> czester: mnie nie kręci macanie ekranu żeby trafiać w małe literki lub macać duże i nie móc zobaczyć poprzedniej linijki tekstu
<TheNumb> czester: wiesz może po co na makbukach w sklepie macie zainstalowane aperture i inne?
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: ja wolę macać :<
<czester> TheNumb: Demo?
<Matan[M]> czester: no chyba że lubisz mieć bochenek chleba w kieszenie 4,5"
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: dla mnie im większy ekran tym lepiej. Dużo czasu spędzam przeglądając internet z iPoda ;]
<czester> Matan[M]: Ja mam fajną klawiaturę ekranową i widzę kilka linijek tekstu.
<czester> Może dlatego, że mój telefon przy ekranie 3,5" ma rozdzielczość 960x640.
<Matan[M]> czester: a ja widzę ekran :P
<TheNumb> czester: ip4?
<Dreadlish> hy lol?
<Dreadlish> splitbył?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ze 4
<czester> Ta
<Matan[M]> czester: swoją drogą teraz się nie pyli kupić smartphone'a  lepiej poczekać trochę i zainwestować w tablet, jeżeli ktoś usilnie potrzebuje aplikacji
<czester> Matan[M]: Tablet jest za duży.
<czester> Wolę tandem Macbook - iPhone.
<mikexcr> BŁĘDY Opcje posix i nocto są przetwarzane przez mount, ale obecnie są cichcem ignorowane.
<mikexcr> lol
<mikexcr> man nfsa mnie zaskakuje
<czester> Komputer daje mi pełną funkcjonalność.
<mikexcr> masz jeszcze maca?
<Matan[M]> czester: telefon kupiony rok temu już się zestarzał, niestety postęp boli jak kupisz sobie sprzęt i nagle wypuszczą coś lepszego w niższej cenie
<czester> Matan[M]: Mam roczny telefon i mi się nie zestarzał.
<czester> Bedzie wspierany jeszcze ze 2 lata, ale nie sądzę, żebym tyle jeszcze go miał.
<czester> mikexcr: Mam.
<TheNumb> mikexcr: na pal go!
<qermit> gejfon o/
<Dreadlish> ja mam moje kochane e51 i to jest wg mnie najzarąbistsza cegłówka jaką zrobili
<czester> E51 była spoko
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja długo masz?
<TheNumb> jak*
<Dreadlish> hmm
<czester> Ale to co robili dalej to gówno w chuj.
<Dreadlish> 2 lata już
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mi przy trzecim roku zaczął się pierdolić :<
<Dreadlish> uuu
<TheNumb> Ale co tam, telefonik dobry.
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: he, ja mam E63 tej samej serii :P podobne są z wyglądu :)
<TheNumb> Nawet dostałem za jeden peelen w playu (:
<Dreadlish> nom
<TheNumb> Jedeny powód dla którego go wziąłem -> WiFi
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: podobnie jak u mnie :P telefon w kieszeń i się ściągają torrenty na darmowym wifi :P
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: ee torrenty to niee. A wifi mam w domu ;p
<Dreadlish> no
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: no ja mam w domu internet z GSM to gdzieś muszę normę wyrabiać :P
<Dreadlish> mam jakiś torrentowy program
<Dreadlish> wpadam se do szkoły
<Dreadlish> i leci sobie coś na 10mbit/s
<Dreadlish> karta 8gb i żyje :D
<TheNumb> Na iPoda to mam nawet ctorrenta :D
<TheNumb> 32G pamięci do ssania i heja.
<TheNumb> Kiedyś stawałem sobie koło polibudy i ssałem :3
<gjm> :)
<czester> TheNumb: Cydia?
<gjm> fajnie zabrzmiało
<TheNumb> czester: a jak :D
<Dreadlish> cydia == 50zł :D
<TheNumb> gjm: zboczeniec :<
 * Matan[M] ściąga SilverQuest'a
<Dreadlish> jak ktoś upierdolił oprogramowanie
<Dreadlish> oprogramowanie + cydia == 80zł
<czester> Ahahaha
<czester> Cydia ssie
<TheNumb> Nie każdy umie w DFU wprowadzić :D
<czester> Psuje system
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<czester> No tak.
<Dreadlish> to sie wtedy robi upgrade oprogramowania i ju :D
<czester> Po dłuższym czasie po prostu muli.
<TheNumb> czester: dziwne, mi nie zesrała przez 3 lata.
<TheNumb> Bardziej iOS4 który jest bardziej zesrany niż iOS3.
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> na v3 jeszcze to jakoś chodziło
<czester> Hahahaha
<Dreadlish> i na 3g powinno się zakończyć na v3
<Dreadlish> bo v4 to porażka na tym
<czester> No na starym sprzęcie...
<czester> Dokładnie.
<czester> ios4 nie powinien być wydany na 3g
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mam ten sam procesor itede i u mnie na iPodzie daje radę ten iOS4. Chociaż było widać, że iOS3 lepiej chodził.
<Dreadlish> ale jakiś debil z apple tak zarządził
<Dreadlish> i musi być
<Dreadlish> a i tak skończyli oprogramowanie robić do niego =.=
<TheNumb> Ja czekam aż iDroida przeportują na iToucha 2G.
<Dreadlish> ja nie kupie nigdy niczego od apple
<czester> A ja czekam na pełne wydanie iOS 5
<czester> Z Apple jest taka zabawa, że po prostu trzeba chcieć wydawać pieniądze.
<Matan[M]> czester: trzeba je mieć
<Dreadlish> no właśnie :)
<Matan[M]> tzn nie przechlać "_
<Matan[M]> * :)
<czester> Poza tym...
<czester> Nigdy nie miałem jednego telefonu dłużej niż 2 lata.
<TheNumb> czester: nieźle.
<Dreadlish> ja miałem moją v3 chyba porównywalnie do tego e51
<Dreadlish> ale tak o to nic
<TheNumb> Mnie jeszcze trzyma przez rok umowa w playu z tym telefonem...
<czester> Po prostu nie biorę telefonu w umowie.
<czester> Ale teraz chyba przejdę do Play i wezmę Blackberry. Oddam dziewczynie.
<Dreadlish> jedyne co jest dobre w iphonie to to że nawet jak sie położy na amen soft to da sie go przywrócić
<Dreadlish> oczywiście nie normalnie tylko 3 sec 10 sec i 15 sec ale :D
<Dreadlish> i tak dobrze
<czester> 3 sekundy są zbędne
<czester> Można od razu rypać 10 ;-)
<Dreadlish> ajtam ajtam :D
<Dreadlish> ja zawsze rypne te 3
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak i tak sie wyłączy
<Dreadlish> a najgorzej jest jak coś ze sprzętem sie spieprzy
<TheNumb> Na windowsie: plum plum i można przywracać w iTunes ^^
<Dreadlish> bo ni tego gdzieś dostać, a jak już to za +50% ceny rynkowej
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: digitizer
<TheNumb> ;x
<czester> To się telefonem nie rzuca.
<Dreadlish> 150zł za szybke i warstwe dotykową do 3g *facepalm*
<czester> Z moim nic się nie dzieje.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no digitizer jest przyklejony do szybki.
<Dreadlish> co najśmieszniejsze gość go w kieszeni trzymał
<czester> Dreadlish: To jest ściema
<Dreadlish> to nie jest ściema
<TheNumb> Chyba, że ją odkleisz od digitizera ^^
<czester> W kieszeni trzymał i się zbiło?
<Dreadlish> bo chodzi ze mną do klasy =.=
<czester> Pewnie uderzył o coś.
<TheNumb> czester: mi kiedyś pękła szybka w telefonie bo miałem jeszcze w kieszeni pendrajwa.
<czester> Nie wierzę w takie rzeczy.
<Dreadlish> na matnie lekko ko kant stołu
<czester> Dreadlish: To nie w kieszeni tylko nim zajebał.
<Dreadlish> to nawet kurde sie nie powinno nic stać
<czester> Równie dobrze mógł mu upaść.
<Dreadlish> no to wytłumacz to że na 1 lekcji jeszcze się nim bawił a na trzeciej miał zbitą szybkę
<TheNumb> czester: mi iTouch parę razy upadł i nic. Może z tego powodu, że jest w gumie? :<
<czester> Raczej.
<czester> I szczęście miałeś ;-p
<TheNumb> czester: no bo zawsze krawędzią spadał. Tylko guma trochę się uszkodziła ale kij z tym.
<czester> Nie wiem czy nie iść na rundkę biegową...
<TheNumb> Dostałem cztery Macally za 50 pln w saturnie.
<TheNumb> czester: biegaj pączku :D
<czester> LOL
<czester> Wiecie co kocham w tych urządzeniach?
<czester> Np. teraz wprowadzili coś takiego:
<czester> Ściągnąłem sport tracker dla iPhone na komputerze
<czester> Biorę telefon i kabel, żeby wgrać program na telefon
<czester> Patrzę, a on już się sam pobrał
<czester> :D
<TheNumb> czester: ajklaud?
<czester> Taaa
<czester> :D
<gjm> czester: syfa też sam pociągnie?
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<czester> gjm: A co to jest?
<TheNumb> gjm: jak do appstore wrzucisz jakiegos trojana to tak.
<gjm> czyli lipa :/
<czester> Aplikacje w App Store są sprawdzane
<TheNumb> Ale chwila chwila, oni w appstore nie sprawdzają czy aplikacja to jakieś malware ;-)
<czester> Twórca musi udostępnić kod.
<TheNumb> czester: ale nie aż tak dokładnie ^^
<czester> Twórca udostępnia kod, aplikacje są około tygodnia sprawdzane.
<TheNumb> czester: parę razy udało się przeszmuglować.
<czester> Spoko
<czester> Dobra.
<czester> Mała trasa 3km...
<czester> Czas się ruszyć.
<TheNumb> czester: biegaj pączku! :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> on tylko do roboty biega
<czester> Pączusiu?:D
<Dreadlish> jeszcze 96 paczek
<Dreadlish> yay
<czester> Buahahhaha
<czester> Ważę 70,2kg ;-)
<TheNumb> czester: wzrost?
<czester> 183
<TheNumb> Ano widzisz.
<TheNumb> Ja ważę 80, ale jestem trochę wyższy.
<TheNumb> I trochę mięśni też mam.
<TheNumb> Szczególnie w palcach :D
<czester> Ja jestem chudy.
<TheNumb> czester: jak patyk. Widać na filmiku.
<Dreadlish> jaki filmik?
<czester> Pewnie na mojej stronie.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: na jego blogu ;p
<Dreadlish> ja mam jak to mój ojciec nazwał "brzuch piwny"
<Dreadlish> waże 65 mam 178 chyba
<Dreadlish> dawno sie nie mierzyłem
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: znany również jako bojler albo mięsień piwny.
<Dreadlish> ale nie no
<Dreadlish> tak jak stoje to nawet tego nie widać
<Dreadlish> tylko jak sie rozłoże to widać :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jak wciągniesz :D
<Dreadlish> nie musze
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja współczuje tym ciężarówkom 140kg/175cm
<Dreadlish> ale to z ich własnej winy
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no tak.
<Dreadlish> znam takiego jednego co po 5 schodkach jest zmęczony
<TheNumb> :<
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> posprzątałem
<Dreadlish> matka sie nie ma do czego przywalić
<Dreadlish> i znalazłem 150zł :D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: dzięki, ostatnio je zgubiłem u Ciebie.
<Dreadlish> tak tka
<gjm> Dreadlish: :<
<Dreadlish> znalezione nie kradzione :D
<gjm> to moje
<Dreadlish> fak ju tu
<Dreadlish> nie dostaniecie
<Dreadlish> mam inne wydatki :D
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: szedlem sobie nie dawno po schodkach na 42 pietro
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: i tak kolo 20 sie zaczynasz zastanawiac jak daleko jeszcze
<czester> Ha!
<czester> Przebiegłem.
<Dreadlish> ha
<czester> Ale ciężko było.
<czester> Zapomniałem, że nie mam na telefonie muzyki i musiałem rmfu słuchać
<Dreadlish> mówisz że Radia Mój Fejspalm musiałeś słuchać?
<czester> A propos schodów - wkurwia mnie to, że dziewczyna mieszka na 3 piętrze i trzeba zasuwać po schodach ;-P
<czester> No niestety.
<czester> A tam jakieś Lady Gagi
<Dreadlish> mnie sie antena zepsuła
<Dreadlish> i nie moge słuchać jedynego słusznego radia
<czester> Ja przez net.
<czester> Radio? Może jeszcze mikser w komórce?;-P
<czester> No ale cóz.
<czester> Nie będzie recenzji bo mi się zapomniało program włączyć jak zacząłem biegać :D
<DarkWolf448> Założyliście się o to, kto dłużej wytrzyma w milczeniu :D ?
<firemark> DarkWolf448: właśnie przegrałeś
<DarkWolf448> ;/
<morfeusz888> jakie repo trzeba dodać do ubuntu 11.04 aby pidgin zaaktualizował się do wersji 2.8.0 ?
<moderek> czesc
<moderek> Kto mi da opa? :D
<DarkWolf448> Usun Pidgina, ściągnij PPA z oficjalnej strony i zainstaluj ;)
<moderek> NIe mam pidgina, mam irssi
<morfeusz888> a mimo dodania ppa po zainstalowaniu pidgina nie powinien pobrać aktualizacji ?
<firemark> moderek++
<moderek> zw, dodam sesje do screena :P
<moderek> ok teraz jestem w screenie :)
<jacekowski> a ja mam irssi i jestem fajniejszy od was
<gjm> irssi ftw
<moderek> ja tez mam irssi :P
<jacekowski> ale nie jestes tak fajny jak ja
<morfeusz888> ja mam xchat i się nie chwalę :P
<gjm> 11:22 < moderek> Kto mi da opa? :D
<gjm> lol
<moderek> xchat jest na maca?
<morfeusz888> nie wiem. Wiem, że na lina jest :P
<marcin82> jest na Maca
<marcin82> http://mac.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/X-Chat-Aqua-Screenshot-7022.html
<marcin82> http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Internet-Utilities/X-Chat-Aqua.shtml
<moderek> bo nazwa xChat tak macowo brzmi :D
<marcin82> ;]
<moderek> nie mam myszki nie klikne, nawet nie mam nakładki graficznej xD
<Kwpolska> moderek: fail.
<gjm> iChat to by był mac
<marcin82> iWin :D
<moderek> Mam maca i wiem jak app w macu brzmią :P
<gjm> iChuj
<grappas> iCrap
<grappas> ;p
<moderek> a xCode to program developerski na maca to robieia apss
<marcin82> iBSOD
<marcin82> ;p
<Kwpolska> aplikacji*
<grappas> iBug
<gjm> tak to jest jak ktoś chce być fajny
<grappas> i kupuje maka
<moderek> Mac ssie :P
<moderek> Linux ftw!
<Kwpolska> moderek: *ty* ssiesz.
<grappas> ale najtrudniejszą rzeczą w kupnie maka jest...
<grappas> :D
<gjm> tak, wiemy
<Kwpolska> grappas: ...cena.
<gjm> Kwpolska: to też
<moderek> Ja mam Maca i najchetniej bym go sprzedał, używam tylko linuxa... każdy mój serwer tylko linux, nie używam prawie maca
<moderek> tylko do obrabiania filmów raz na chinski rok włoncze maca :D
<gjm> moderek: iMac'a?
<moderek> Nie, mam Mac Mini z roku 2010
<marcin82> a z doświadczenia jakie ma wady system, sprzęt itd?
<gjm> w8
<marcin82> zalety?
<moderek> Piękny wygląnd, szybki, nawet bardzo szybki, ale Linux szybszy ;)
<moderek> Ale wygląndem Mac przebija każdego
<Kwpolska> moderek: ...i ma słownik ortograficzny.
<moderek> Ale szybko zamula mi się
<Kwpolska> moderek: monfis?
<Kwpolska> nie, szwab.  na jedno wychodzi.
<moderek> Mam tylko 2GB ramu, a dla OS X to za malutko
<grappas> ale śmiejecie się z makowców
<moderek> Ja wole Linuxa, wiec jestem Linuksias :P
<grappas> a za deweloperkę appsów
<morfeusz888> ile mac wsuwa ramu ?
<grappas> i to takich prymitywnych
<grappas> to se można całkiem niezłą kaskę zarobić
<moderek> Nie mam konta developera, trzeba zapłacić Applowi 99$ na rok aby tworzyc apps
<Kwpolska> moderek: niekoniecznie.
<moderek> Tak, trzeba bo inaczej nie mozesz pisac programów na sprzet Apple
<Kwpolska> moderek: mozesz.  gcc dziala.
<grappas> no to powiedz to twórcom gier
<grappas> na maca
<moderek> Nawet dys chciałm kupić, ale powstrzymałem się, bo nawet bym nie miał czasu na pisanie appsów
<Kwpolska> moderek: jak zaplacisz to mozesz do mac app store dawac.
<moderek> Każdy twórca gier na Maca musiał zapłącić 99$ za konto develop[era ;)
<moderek> a
<moderek> A rozumiem, a tak do użytku domowego nie trzeba miec konta developerskiego?
<fi9o> Hello
<fi9o> Ktos ogarniety w sieciach jest?
<fi9o> Ale nie ktos komu sie wydaje, ze jest.
<moderek> Witam..
<Kwpolska> moderek: owszem. . .
<morfeusz888> fi9o, może najpierw przedstaw problem
<Kwpolska> moderek: "You must be an iOS or Mac Developer Program member to download Xcode 4 or you can purchase Xcode 4 from the Mac App Store."
<fi9o> morfeusz888: NO to prosze
<fi9o> Motyw taki, mam router a, z niego leci wifi, ktore chcialbym lapac na drugim routerze i od razy by ten drugi rozsylal dalej
<jacekowski> windows i tak jest najlepszy
<fi9o> Czy jest taka mozliwosc
<fi9o> Jesli tak to jaki tryb/router
<jacekowski> morfeusz888: aplikacje mozna robic za darmo
<moderek> Kwpolska: a dzięki, chyba coś zle doczytałem.. Naprawdę dzięki! :)
<jacekowski> morfeusz888: tylko placic trzeba jak chcesz aplikacje udostepniac
<Kwpolska> moderek: a xcode 4 kosztuje $5.
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: ...w Mac App Store.
<moderek> xCode 4 możńa pobrac zadarmo, ze strony Apple
<jacekowski> ta
<marcin82> fi90: tryb bridge zdaje się
<Kwpolska> moderek: nie.
<moderek> Albo coś płaciłem, hmm nie pamiętam :D
<jacekowski> kiedys mozna bylo za darmo
<marcin82> z funkcją AP
<marcin82> ale nie jestem pewny
<marcin82> ....
<moderek> Ooo, to mmoże pobrałem kiedyś za darmo :)
<morfeusz888> fi9o, musiałbyś sprawdzić, czy router ma takie coś ala udostępnianie
<jacekowski> fi9o: to sie nie da
<jacekowski> fi9o: chyba ze masz dwa takie same AP ktore to potrafia
<fi9o> marcin82: Przecietny router mam na zbyciu ktory chce do tego uzyc
<fi9o> I ma tryb bridge
<jacekowski> fi9o: ale to jest niestandardowe rozszerzenie do wifi
<jacekowski> fi9o: bridge po ktorej stronie?
<fi9o> jacekowski: Hm, no coz, i tak pokminic musze bo wifi mi nie lapie na koncu domu a ciagnac kabel to mi wyjdzie dosc kosztownie
<fi9o> jacekowski: To bedzie dowolne ustawienie, jak poradzisz, ze lepiej to tak ustawic bede mogl
<morfeusz888> fi9o, to jak możesz to zwiększ zasięg nadawanie
<morfeusz888> *nadawania
<jacekowski> fi9o: jaki duzy masz ten kwadrat?
<fi9o> jacekowski: W sensie?
<jacekowski> no dom jaki duzy masz
<fi9o> Powiem Ci tak: pokoj w k torym lapie ma moze... 34% tylko no i niestety ale jest to o jakies... 15-17m od tego miejsca
<jacekowski> nie jestes jol i w porzo najwyrazniej skoro nie kminisz co to kwadrat jest
<fi9o> jacekowski: ;)
<fi9o> brb
<jacekowski> fi9o: najlepiej jakbys kupil cos co chodzi na ddwrt
<jacekowski> fi9o: i wtedy mozesz kombinowac
<jacekowski> fi9o: albo dwa takie same AP
<moderek> na ddwrt nawet mój stary dir300 chodzi :D
<jacekowski> fi9o: inaczej nie za bardzo podzialasz
<moderek> tu możesz sprawdzić czy wybrany serwer obsługuje ddwrt http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<moderek> wybrany router*
<moderek> Ja osobiscie wole OpenWRT :P
<moderek> no dobra
<moderek> upss, okna :X
<fi9o> jacekowski: Pokminie w tygodniu, moze dorwe jakis inny router
<Nerihsa> Nerihsa> mozecie polecic jakis tuner dvb-t mpeg4 ktory dziala na linuxie
<jacekowski> skystar ktosy
<jacekowski> ktorys
<jacekowski> tzn. skystary sa do dvb-s
<jacekowski> ale robia karty takie same tylko z glowica do dvb-t ktore sie jakos inaczej nazywaja
<Nerihsa> mhm
<Nerihsa> tzn mam cyfrowa telewizje przez kablowke
<Nerihsa> dvb-s ma takie wejscie?
<Diabelko> Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak pominąć ten cholerny dekoder aster z dwoma pilotami?
<Diabelko> aster nie sprzedaje kart CI
<DarkWolf448> Polska Policja rulez :D
<DarkWolf448> Oglądam "Uwaga pirat!" na TVN Turbo, zatrzymali gościa, który jechał po pasie dla busów, a gdy z nim rozmawiali w między czasie około 10 osobówek sobie przejechało tym pasem ^^
<BlessJah> DarkWolf448: ograniczona wydajność
<DarkWolf448> A najciekawsze to, że gościu którego zatrzymali jeździł Mercem Sprinterem i podobno przewoził ludzi :D
<marcin82> a od czegoś takiego prosta droga do tej masakry z TIR-em ...
<marcin82> 14 osób
<DarkWolf448> Nie, on prowadził normalne przewozy osobowe, nie takie o których mówisz ;P
<jacekowski> DarkWolf448: w UK sa kamery i jak przejedziesz to za tydzien ci przychodzi mandat to zaplacenia
<jacekowski> £60 bodajze
<BlessJah> jacekowski: w UK masz wszędzie kamery
<jacekowski> to jest gowno prawda akurat
<jacekowski> a przynajmniej nie ma tam gdzie trzeba
<jacekowski> bo jak we mnie baba teraz wjechala
<jacekowski> i twierdzila ze ja cofalem na rondzie
<BlessJah> eee
<jacekowski> to nie bylo tam kamer
<BlessJah> jacekowski: cofałeś na rondzie?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: na drodze wjazdowej na rondo sie to stalo
<BlessJah> jeśli macie mniej więcej te same zasady na rondach co w polsce
<jacekowski> i baba ruszyla a ja dalej stalem przed nia
<BlessJah> to cofanie na rondzie byłoby dziwnym manewrem
<jacekowski> nie na rondzie
<jacekowski> przed rondem
<jacekowski> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=clacton&aq=&sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=15.738773,53.569336&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Clacton-on-Sea,+United+Kingdom&ll=51.804608,1.148471&spn=0.001003,0.00327&t=h&z=19
<jacekowski> tutaj obacz
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6cv49ma> (at maps.google.co.uk)
<jacekowski> droga opisana A133
<jacekowski> stalem sobie na lewym pasie
<jacekowski> tak mniej wiecej rownolegle do tego co tam jest na tym obrazku
<jacekowski> moze kawalek dalej
<jacekowski> i nagle bylo jeb
<jacekowski> i baba wjechala we mnie
<jacekowski> i ta stwierdzila ze ja cofnalem
<BlessJah> słowo przeciw słowu
<jacekowski> skonczylo sie tym ze koles przyszedl stwierdzil ze przyjebane jest za wysoko
<BlessJah> jako mężczyźnie powinni ci uwierzyć, tym bardziej że cofanie przed rondem to idiotyzm
<jacekowski> i ze ona musiala przyspieszac zeby tak wysoko walnac w moje auto
<BlessJah> żeby podnieść przód, to musiała ostro przyspieszać
<BlessJah> właśnie, jak się sprawa skończyła/skończy?
<jacekowski> no chlop z ubezpieczenia przyszedl i powiedzial ze za wysoko przywalone
<jacekowski> zrobil zdjecia opninie napisal
<Kwpolska> i?
<jacekowski> no i bedzie placic ubezpieczenie
<jacekowski> a ona chyba tez jeszcze dolozy ze swojej kieszeni
<BlessJah> a kwestia prawa jazdy?
<BlessJah> nah
<jacekowski> to problem pomiedzy moim ubezpieczeniem a mna
<jacekowski> ubezpieczenie tamtej juz sie nie musi dowiedziec o tym
<BlessJah> czyli problem bedzie nie z policją ani babą, a jedynie ubezpieczycielem?
<BlessJah> nikt sie nie przyczepi ze bez prawa jazdy jezdzisz poza ubezpieczycielem?
<jacekowski> wyglada na to ze nikt
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zrób tam dla mnie miejsce
<BlessJah> tak zeby spiwor rozlozyc
<BlessJah> i zeby internet byl
<jacekowski> policji nie bylo na miejscu i nie moja wina
 * BlessJah jedzie do anglii
<jacekowski> byloby gorzej jakby to byla moja wina
<jacekowski> albo policja bylaby na miejscu
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wyznaja tam zasade ze jak nie widzieli, to nic im do tego?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> chyba ze komus cos by sie stalo
<jacekowski> wtedy byloby gorzej
<BlessJah> no, nie no, jak oderwane członki się będą po ulicach poniewierały, albo psy będą w ogródkach kości wykopywać, to inna sprawa
<BlessJah> ale stłuczka, to stłuczka, wymienić się numerami ubezpieczenia, w razie potrzeby zholować, po kłopocie
<jacekowski> nawet nie trzeba numerow ubezpieczen
<jacekowski> tylko numer rejestracyjny auta
<jacekowski> i dobrze by bylo wiedziec kto tym autem jechal
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: skąd wiedzieć, jak wy tam żadnego ID nie nosicie?
<jacekowski> karta z banku
<Kwpolska> a jak nie ma?
<jacekowski> wystarczajaco dobre jako ID
<jacekowski> to prawo jazdy
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> karta z banku
<BlessJah> nie pomyslalem
<g3man> czesc
<BlessJah> nginx wywala mi 502 bad gateway, kiedy usiłuje schować django za fastcgi...
<wojtex>  /msg NickServ identify 12345
<Admc> lol
<wojtex> :D
<Admc> zmień hasło teraz
<wojtex> i tak zle haslo ^^
<BlessJah> ładne hasło
<BlessJah> Admc: poczekaj
<wojtex> bo nie pamietam ... :/
<BlessJah> 14:30 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Invalid password for wojtex.
<BlessJah> happ wkręt
<g3man> siema blessJah
<g3man> szukam dystrybucji live ktore obsluguja zapis sesji
<BlessJah> g3man: zastanawiałem się czy zdążysz zmienić, zmieniłeś czy to był wkręt?
<g3man> na pendrive
<BlessJah> zainstaluj linuksa na pendrive i będziesz miał
<BlessJah> nie twórz liveUSB tylko po prostu zainstaluj
<czester> g3man: Po prostu zainstaluj jakąkolwiek dystrybucję na pendrive'a i już.
<g3man> to nie byl wkret... po prostu 12345 to nie moje haslo... :p
<g3man> wiem wiem - w ten sposob zadziala
<BlessJah> g3man: to po co tutaj to klepnąłeś?
<g3man> ale mam zrobic to az z 10 dystrybucjami
<g3man> a nie widzi mi sie instalowac az tyle
<BlessJah> ta którą najbardziej lubisz
<BlessJah> instalujesz na pena i masz
<g3man> i mam... ale dopiero jedna
<g3man> a musze miec az 10
<BlessJah> tzn?
<g3man> jakis projekt na studia
<BlessJah> musisz miec 10 dystrubucji, czy 10 penów?
<g3man> najlepiej to 10 penow, ale nie wiem tyle wiec wszystko trzeba po kolei
<g3man> ale nie mam tyle*
<BlessJah> czyli 10 dystrubucji
<BlessJah> co to za studia???
<g3man> i to wyglad tak:
<g3man> instaluje na pena, doinstalowuje co trzeba, konfiguruje i zapisuje obraz pena, zeby wykladowca mogl to przetestowac
<g3man> i tak z 10 distrami
<g3man> studia informatyka
<BlessJah> g3man: to powiem tak
<BlessJah> ubuntu, mint, fedora
<BlessJah> debian, opensuse, arch
<g3man> aha i je st jeszcze jeden problem...
<BlessJah> pclinuxos, puppy, centos
<BlessJah> i sabayon
<g3man> to maja byc distra ponizej 300 mb
<g3man> w sensie pliki ISO
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> poddaję się
<g3man> no wlasnie...
<BlessJah> g3man: i takie rzeczy robicie na tych studiach?
<g3man> tzn ja tego nie robie tylko koledzy z 2. roku
<BlessJah> tym gorzej
<g3man> i ja im pomagam (probuje pomoc :)
<czester> To chyba studia na wydziale kosmetologii.
<g3man> no ja wiem, smiech na sali.............
<BlessJah> g3man: arch, debian (netinstall), ubuntu-minimal-cd, DSL (czy DSL mozna na dysk instalowac?)
<czester> Na uniwerku przez 2 lata na informatyce kumpel nie powąchał komputera, tylko 20 różnych działów matematyki przerabiał.
<g3man> bo to uniwerek
<czester> Bo to porządne studia.
<g3man> mozliwe - nie twierdze, ze polibuda jest ok :(
<BlessJah> g3man: o mam, m0n0wall, IPCop, dwa distra routerowe
<BlessJah> w sumie pierwsze nie distro a system, bo bazuje na BSD
<g3man> ok dzieki bardzo :-)
<BlessJah> ale zasadniczo wymagania są brane z dupy
<BlessJah> 300 mega iso?
<BlessJah> g3man: najłatwiej by było zacząć od 5 remiksów ubuntu
<g3man> wykladowca jest lekko pieprzniety
<g3man> hehe w sumie tak xD
<BlessJah> ubuntu z JWM
<g3man> flux
<BlessJah> ubuntu z fluxboksem
<BlessJah> ubuntu bez WM
<g3man> xfce
<BlessJah> xfce nie
<BlessJah> ubuntu z tapetami z pingwinkiem
<g3man> ok ale wniosek jest jeden: instalowac kazde distro tak jak na HDD z tym, ze na pena?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> przypomniał mi się odcinek 13 posterunku, kiedy to urządzali sobie wigilię
<g3man> ok chyba bedziemy musieli tak zrobic
<BlessJah> a mieli jedynie sardynki w puszce
 * g3man listening: jah jah jah jah how long......... how log... jah jah jah jah how long...
<BlessJah> śledź z puszki, śledź z solą, śledź z pieprzem, śledź z podłogi, śledź z...
<g3man> :D
<g3man> zreszta.. studia to ogolnie jedna wielka kpina
<BlessJah> informatyka na uniwerku?
<BlessJah> nie dziwię się
<g3man> kazde studia
<g3man> ja jestem na polibudzie
<BlessJah> aaa
<g3man> ale wniosek mam taki , ze kazde studia to kpina :P
<BlessJah> a gdzie?
<g3man> opole
<czester> Ło jezu
<czester> :D
<g3man> hehe, we wro i reszcze jest to samo
<BlessJah> czester: odezwał się ten, co po geografii w sadownictwie pracuje
<czester> Przynajmniej pracuję.
<BlessJah> no tak, praca, jaka by nie była, przynajmneij jest
<g3man> no to fakt... studia chuja ucza poza kmbinowaniem :D
<Kwpolska> 14:27 < g3man> instaluje na pena, doinstalowuje co trzeba, konfiguruje i  zapisuje obraz pena, zeby wykladowca mogl to przetestowac
<g3man> :-)
<g3man> mnie wiecej wlasnie tak
 * BlessJah zastanawia sie na czym ma polegac testowanie
<Kwpolska> g3man: w domu dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/archlinux.img; wykladowca powinien wiedziec co z tym zrobic
<g3man> raczej odwrotnie if i of ale to nie o to chodzi :P
<g3man> aha no zeby zrobic obraz to dobrze, sorry
<Kwpolska> g3man: if = input file.
<g3man> ;-)
<BlessJah> w każdym razie albo koledzy z 2. roku musieli go wkurzyć
<BlessJah> albo facet zawsze chciał być ogrodnikiem, ale matka go zmusiła do pójścia na studia
<g3man> jeste blisko
<g3man> jestes blisko
<BlessJah> g3man: nie przyjęli go na gastronomię?
<g3man> ma problemy z tego co wiem
<g3man> zreszta nie powiedzialem najlepszego: na kazdej z tych mini dystrybucji trzeba zainstalowac GCC :D
<BlessJah> ooo
<g3man> dzialajace ofc
<BlessJah> a linuksy generalnie nie mają gcc?
<g3man> no te male nie wiem czy maja
<BlessJah> mi się wydawało że gcc jest w zależnościach niemal każdego programu
<g3man> nie gcc tylko binutils itp
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> masz rację
<BlessJah> gcc nie jest na serwerze wymagane przez nic
<g3man> ;]
<BlessJah> na desktopie oss i virtualbox tylko
<BlessJah> rzeczywiście, z gcc może być problem
<g3man> noo ... ;p
<BlessJah> django naprawdę się uparło
<BlessJah> nie działa i już
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: django jest fajne
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: o ile działa
<g3man> Kwpolska: fajny to jest Windows 7 ;-)
<Kwpolska> g3man: windows 7 to nie framework do robienia webcrapu.
<g3man> AAA :D
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: kiedy używam nginx jako proxy dla ./manage.py runserver, to działa
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: kiedy próbuję dać fastcgi z socketem, to nginx wywala 502 bad gateway
<DarkWolf448> Ktoś ostatnio skomentował na WP: "Linux jest taki denny, że nawet wirusów na niego nie piszą" Odp: "Masz rację, nie piszą na niego wirusów. Wirusy są tworzone na nim"
<DarkWolf448> :D
<BlessJah> wrzuć to na demoty
<g3man> co nie zmienia faktu, ze je st denny
<BlessJah> g3man: siedzisz tutaj tylko dlatego, że kumple z uniwerka poprosili cię o pomoc?
<g3man> nie - dosc czesto siedze na IRCu
<BlessJah> hobby niespotykane wśród windziarzy
<g3man> hehe mowie to jako 5-letni uzytkownik linuksa po migracji na windows 7
<g3man> taki sa moje odczucia i tyle
<g3man> no ale teraz je stem na linuksie :-)))
<BlessJah> nie wiem z czego się cieszyć
<BlessJah> denny system
<g3man> eh
<g3man> przesadzilem
<g3man> nie jest taki zly
<g3man> ale wkurza mnie to jaki jest niedopracowany (chodzi mi o srodowiska graficzne tylko i wylacznie)
<g3man> sam linux jest ok
<anemus> poziom dopracowania podobny, przy stabilnych programach oczywiście, a nie jakichś eksperymentalnych
<g3man> nie bede sie klucil
<g3man> klocil* :P
<anemus> dlaczego kłócił?
<BlessJah> anemus: bo nie ma argumentów i przerodzi się to w pyskówkę
<anemus> tak na marginesie to krzaczę?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> argh
<g3man> bo uwazam inaczej - KDE SC jest niedopracowane, ze szok
<BlessJah> twórcom kde chyba nigdy nie chodzilo o stabilnosc
<BlessJah> poprawcie mnie jesli się mylę, przygode z kde zacząlem gdzieś na trójce
<g3man> nawet nie chodzi o stabilnosc, tylko o glupie bledy na przyklad:
<g3man> jak nie odmontujesz przez "usun urzadzenie" to mozesz pozegnac sie z plikami
<g3man> natwork manager to jakas kpina
<mikexcr> g3man: co do odmontowania, to samo tyczy windowsa
<BlessJah> g3man: masz na myśli komunikat, czy fakt że jesli pena wyrywasz bez odmontowania to sie pliki psuja?
<mikexcr> g3man: trzeba odmontowac, taka prawda
<Nerihsa> tylko ze
<g3man> na windowsie nie musze i zawsze jest ok
<g3man> BlessJah: nie mam takiego komunikatu..
<Nerihsa> na windowsie od kopiuje "w czasie rzeczywistym" a na linuxie na najpierw buforuje
<anemus> g3man: w7 również nie lubi wyrywania pena
<BlessJah> g3man: montuj bez buforowania
<BlessJah> i będzie działać
<Kwpolska> mi windows xp mowil ze moglem jakies pliki utracic
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: jak
<g3man> no wlasnie... i o to mi chodzi
<g3man> dlaczego nie mogli zorboc tak, zeby domyslnie sie komiowalo bez buforowania
<g3man> ?
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: nie wiem, kiedyś grzebałem w manualu mount
<anemus> żaden nm też nie jest idealny, tu jednak w7 również nie bryluje
<Kwpolska> g3man: bo tak.
<g3man> zreszta nie mam ochoty jezdzic po linuksie
<BlessJah> g3man: a czemu nie zrobić tak, żeby było buforowanie?
<Kwpolska> anemus: netcfg ftw
<BlessJah> g3man: peny na przyklad nie lubia jak sie zbyt czesto zapisuje, bo po pewnej ilosci cykli zapisu wysiadaja
<g3man> no to w sumie teraz widze w tym jakis cel
<anemus> Kwpolska: mówiąc szczerze tego nie próbowałem
<mikexcr> ifconfig / iwconfig / route / ip   ftw [;
<anemus> Kwpolska: mnie interesuje głównie et, ppp/3g, z openvpn na wszystkich i częstym przełączaniem
<Kwpolska> anemus: to z netcfg bedzie probelm.
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: co do pytania jak, nie jestem pewien czy async/sync od tego nie jest
<Kwpolska> problem*
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: jesli cie to interesuje, to mozesz poszukac
<BlessJah> mnie nie interesuje
<Kwpolska> anemus: ethernet i wifi dzialaja fajnie, co do reszty pewien nie jestem.  netcfg dziala tylko na archu.
<g3man> netcfg jest lepsza alternatuwa dla NM ?
<anemus> Kwpolska: widzę, że jest pakiet na debiana
<g3man> BlessJah: bez spiny... powiedzielem tylko to co mysle, moze na niewlasciwym kanale :P
<BlessJah> g3man: spokojnie, to twoje odczucia
<g3man> no to luz
<BlessJah> g3man: gdybyś rzucił że linux jest do dupy i nie próbował argumentować, to miałbyś mnie na karku, ale skoro to są twoje odczucia, to spoko
<g3man> zreszta jakbys przez 5 lat mial slacka na destopie to tez bys mial takie odczucia
<BlessJah> przsieądź się na archa
<mikexcr> :>
<g3man> jestem na archu od roku
<mikexcr> po co wogole komu Xy? :/
<g3man> z win 7 obok
<BlessJah> i nadal uważasz że linux jest denny?
<g3man> uwazam, ze arch to swietna dystrybucja
<BlessJah> mikexcr: po co ci X, skoro masz Wayland
<Kwpolska> anemus: i tak nie dziala. . .
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: a kto tego uzywa?
<g3man> ale tak - uwazam, ze linux (programy pod linuksa)     sa niedopracowane
<mikexcr> g3man: no, swietna - 15min po opublikowaniu Gnome3, developer juz wypuscil jako stable :P
<g3man> hmm daje do myslenia.........
<Kwpolska> mikexcr: . . .i z tego powodu moj slap reason zawiera w sobie wlasnie ionuta.
 * Kwpolska slaps Ionut Biruaround with GNOME Shell and Ionuț Biru.
<BlessJah> mikexcr: co to znaczy jako stable?
<Kwpolska> mikexcr: jakie stable, do [testing]
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: aaa, już myślałem że extra/community
<g3man> arch testing = kernel panic co 5 minut :D
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie
 * BlessJah nie próbowal testing
<Kwpolska> g3man: ja nigdy przez [testing] kernel panica nie mialem.
 * Kwpolska ma testing wlaczony caly czas
<g3man> ja mialem, ale mam nowego laptopa..
<Kwpolska> (no chyba, ze kernel [testing]owy mialem jak mi rt73usb szwankowal)
<g3man> i tu chodzi glownie o sam kernel
<anemus> Kwpolska: raczej nie ma czegoś takiego jak "nie działa", sprwdzę to podzielę się wiedzą ;P
<Kwpolska> anemus: dzialac nie powinno, bo to jest napisane specjalnie dla archa
<kamil> witam
<kamil> jaka jest kombinacja na przejscie do innego tty? kiedys dzialalo na alt+atrl+fX
<kamil> ale cos nie dziala
<kamil> ctrl*
<Nerihsa> teraz tez :?
<BlessJah> kamil: jak już się wbijesz do jakiegoś tty to bez ctrl możesz
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: mozliwe ze 'buntu boys zablokowali
<kamil> no wiem, ale obecnie nie moge wyjsc z gdm, nawet z ctrl
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie jak zrobić iso Video DVD?
<Matan[M]> drasero mi pokazuje że iso ma mieć 24mb a płyta ma zajęte 3,3GB
<mikexcr> drasero?
<mikexcr> a nie brasero? :>
<mikexcr> pewnie DRM ;>
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: sudo cat /dev/sr0 > plik.iso
<Matan[M]> a uj kopiuję z płyty na płytę
<manishe> hejka
<czester> siemka
<manishe> jak stworzyc plik .patch, zeby dzialal z poleceniem patch (modyfkacja source kodu)
<manishe> bo mam dwa pliki zrodlowe jeden oryginalny drugi zmodyfikowany
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> http://www.wykop.pl/link/777051/silnik-stirlinga-jako-ladowarka-telefonu-komorkowego/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6cf6uts> (at www.wykop.pl)
<czester> Ale niepraktyczne:D
<HAL9000__> manishe, diff
<gjm> foreste: piękne
<czester> Umrę dzisiaj z nudów...
<foreste> cs 1.6 ;]
<foreste> .zagraj ;p
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Nie gram w głupie gry.
<czester> Muszę coś napisać, jakiś porywający tekst.
<Wilczek> @foreste: Jak złożyć/gdzie kupić taki silniczek ?
<czester> Wilczek: W opisie filmu masz link do allegro.
<Wilczek> Silnik trochę drogi, ale na stronce jest coś o tworzeniu ;)
<foreste> Wilczek: http://allegro.pl/silnik-stirlinga-lechmann-laduje-komorke-i1663308961.html
<Wilczek> Widziałem tę aukcję
<Wilczek> Przecież napisałem, że drogi ;P
<foreste> aa ;p
<foreste> a jak ladowac z bateri slonecznej ?
<Wilczek> Podpiąć małą solarkę do kabelka z końcówką ładowarki?
<Wilczek> Nie wiem czy zadziała, ale tak na chłopski rozum ;P
<gjm> pozdrawiam i czekam na wyniki ;>
<Diabelko> no ja też chcę zobaczyć stan takiej baterii po trzech ładowaniach :D
<Diabelko> o ile za drugim razem jezscze się uda naładować
<Dreadlish> re
<czester> Hahaha
<czester> Trzeba jeszcze zrobić dobre napięcie i natężenie
<czester> Zadziałać zadziała.
<czester> Już wiem co zrobię skoro się nudzę.
<czester> Posprzątam biurko.
 * Matan[M] będzie robił http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/06/chmurowy-pulpit-oparty-o-awn.html
<scx> Dobry Wieczor
<winter> bobry
<anemus> w orange to są żartownisie...
<anemus> Google Chrome 12.0.742.91 i komunikat "twoja przeglądarka nie jest już obsługiwana"
<anemus> ;]
<witkol__> jakoś zwalczyłem problem z javą
<Matan[M]> http://www.chamsko.pl//286/Chodz
<uzyrafa_> Matan[M], starre
<lisu> re
<lisu> PoKrAk: pijemy, masz ponad 1000 wyświetleń strony.
<scx> anemus: nie wiedziales, ze przedwczoraj wyszla wersja 13, dzisiaj rano o 7 ukazala sie 14 a 15 minut temu wyszla 15? nikt nie bedzie wspiera wiecej niz dwie wersje wstecz?
<scx> ma ktos konto na sf.net?
<Enlik> Openid tam włazi, ew.
<scx> bardziej zalezalo by mi na tym, zeby ktos kliknal "lubie ten projekt"
<scx> SPAM: http://sourceforge.net/projects/helpdesk-wmi/
<Enlik> Brzmi dosyć ciekawie
<Dreadlish> nom
<scx> W przyszlym tygodniu udostepnimy demo
<Enlik> Na sf się da czy zewnętrznej stronie? To drugie chyba
<scx> oraz oczywiscie wersje stabilna z poprawionym widokiem.
<scx> Enlik: To jest aplikacja RoR, wiec watpie zeby dalo sie tam hostowac
<Enlik> Może coś jak na opensourcecms się da, btw.
<scx> Konfiguracja srodowiska Ruby on Rails jest nie lada wyzwaniem
<scx> poza tym potrzebny jest serwer poczty i baza postgresql 8.x
<Enlik> Wejdźcie na subversion activity status, fajny komunikat błedu =p
<scx> nie mamy repozytorium SVN ani Git
<Enlik> No, wymagania troche malo standardowe
<Enlik> Aha
<scx> umiescilismy archiwum ZIP
<scx> korzystamy z repozytorium IBM Jazz SCM, ale nie mozemy dac do niego dostepu nawet tylko read-only
<Enlik> Czemu? :(
<Enlik> Z ciekawosci pytam
<scx> poza tym zeby sie do niego podlaczyc i tak potrzebny jest klient od IBMa, a najlepiej IBM Rational Team Concert 3
<Enlik> Moja naiwność, że wszystkie mają interfejs webowy… :P
<scx> Enlik: ja nie mam takich uprawnien, zeby udostepnic repozytorium, moge tworzyc streamy, ale dostepne tylko dla nas
<Enlik> Znaczy moze i ten ma, tylko uprawnien mozesz nie miec… W kazdym razie z ciek. pytalem, spoksik
<scx> jest rozbudowany klient webowy do Jazza
<scx> i z niego tez jest jakis dostep do kodu zrodlowego
<scx> ale to jest glownie do tworzenia work itemow, planowania sprintow, zglaszania bledow
<scx> bardziej takie organizacyjne sprawy
<Enlik> IC
<Enlik> Niegłuie
<Enlik> *pie
<scx> https://jazz.net/projects/rational-team-concert/
<scx> ^^ tak to mniej wiecej wyglada
<Enlik> Mnogość nazw, krótkie opisy lub ich brak - jak kto chce się poznać, co jest czym, 2 minuty nie wystarczyłyby :P
<Enlik> Trza by naklikać
<Enlik> Swoją szosą
<Enlik> Ah ok, to akurat jest częścią nru wersji…
<Enlik> Oho, tfu fora.pl tfu po https-ie loguje
<Wizard> cześć
<Enlik> 6
<winter> 666
<Dreadlish> 777
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> 333 half evil
<Enlik>  
<Wizard> heh, miałem kiedyś koszulkę z napisem 667 - nowy, lepszy szatan
<winter> nowy, lepszy szatan to mój pomysł, wymyśliłem go przed lekcją historri
<winter> i to było 777
<Enlik> Do tego umask
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/PUHZo.jpg lol
<Filar> Zapraszam na audycję o tworzeniu dźwięĸu na linuksie na kontestacji. link: kontestacja.com
<Wizard> Filar: jakiego dźwięku?
<Wizard> :>
<Filar> miksery, syntezatory itp.
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> a trackery będą?
 * Wizard lubi milkytracker
<TheNumb> staje mu kursor hr hr hr
<Filar> chyba tak, zaraz zapytam
<czester> Re.
<TheNumb> czester: o/
<czester> \o
<czester> Z nudów przestawiłem całe biurko
<TheNumb> czester: u mad?
<czester> No przestawiłem spod ściany pod okno.
<Filar> mówią, że nie ma w planie, ale możecie zadzwonić i zapytać
<TheNumb> Filar: ty zadzwoń, to oni się wstydzą swoich głosów.
<Wizard> lol
 * Wizard ma zajebisty gło
<Wizard> s
<TheNumb> Wizard: golden voice
<Wizard> lepiej, czytałeś władcę pierścieni?
<TheNumb> Anyways...
<winter> golden shower
 * TheNumb idzie spać
<czester> winter: Mocne :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie czytałem.
<Wizard> tam był taki Saruman
<TheNumb> Nie lubię władcy pierdzieli. Nie dla mnie ta ich fantastyka.
 * winter czytał trylogię w podstawówce i hobbita w gimnazjum
 * czester nie lubi czytać.
<winter> a propos fantasy to brakuje mi 2 książek do kwadrologii piekary o mordimerze maderdrinie
<winter> kto mi kupi?
<TheNumb> winter: a takiego
<winter> :-D
<TheNumb> Piekara nawet ujdzie, chociaż i tak wolę Polipiuka albo Sapkowskiego.
<TheNumb> Pilipiuka*
<TheNumb> Polipiuk, ale dojebałem -.-'
<winter> haha
<TheNumb> Gnight
<winter> o/
<firemark> TheNumb: a używałeś z Knight? :D
<winter> czas na sp
<czester> Pilipiuk wymiata
 * Wizard ziewa
<Filar> Wizard, zaraz będzie o trackerach
<SeViq> ?
<Filar> Seviq, kontestacja, audycja o tworzeniu muzyki pod linuksem
<SeViq> i się wizardowi nudzi?
<Filar> tego nie wiem
<Filar> ale ziewa :-)
 * DarkWolf448 obserwuje was, jak ninja :D
 * Nerihsa meows
 * Enlik jest pod wrażeniem, jakie na nim wywołała dyskusja na kanale
<Dreadlish> e?
<Enlik> Za dlugie zdanie? :)
<Nerihsa> nipa~h
<Enlik> Schlüssel
<DarkWolf448> Tutaj po prostu ludzie są nieśmiali :)
 * DarkWolf448 say A nie mówiłem :D ?
<Admc> oj misiu
<Admc> po prostu większość osób ma włączone kompy i kilenta
<Admc> i są AFK
<DarkWolf448> co :)?
<Admc> albo są zajęci
<DarkWolf448> Wiem ;)
<winter> x/me jest hardcorem i odpalił klienta na wyłączonym kompie
<SeViq> Ja też
<SeViq> odpalilem klienta na fobie
<SeViq> fonie*
 * DarkWolf448 jest hardcore'm, bo ma wyłączonego kompa i pisze z komórki :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> www.tom-2.posadzdrzewo.pl pomoz papiezowi posadzic drzewo ;]
 * Admc jest hardcorem bo ma włączony telefon a i tak pisze z kompa
<DarkWolf448> długo go pingowalo :D
<DarkWolf448> lol
<winter> lolwut?
<firemark> DarkWolf448: oco chodziło z tym lolem?
<DarkWolf448> Alles wybywać :P
<winter> 1st
 * winter is watching gits se01ep06
<DarkWolf448> winter: a co to jest?
<winter> serial anime ghost in the shell
<DarkWolf448> Ja tylko Naruto trochę oglądam
<Admc> Ja kiedyś wiele anime oglądałem, teraz już się tym nie jaram
<winter> ja już się niczym nie jaram
<DarkWolf448> a laski/chłopaki ;P ?
<winter> no laski w sumie trochę
<Admc> A jednak
<Admc> ;)
<winter> kawkę sobie strzelę
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/FUNGR.jpg
<Admc> Kubizm
<Admc> Filtr w gimpie
<Admc> Już się bałem ze opera mobile zamknie mi inne aplikacje
<winter> ano kubizm
<winter> za duzo kubizmu
<Admc> Bo mam tylko 288 MB ramu w telefonie
<winter> tak sobie freestylowałem w gimpie
<winter> Admc: to więcej nież na moim domowym serwerze
<Admc> Heh
<DarkWolf448> Ja w laptopie mam 256mb :D
<Admc> Android lubi żreć ram
<Admc> Zwłaszcza z htc sense
<DarkWolf448> wiem :)
<Admc> Zazwyczaj mam około 50 MB wolnego
<Admc> Myślałem nawet żeby swap zrobić ale szkoda mi karty pamięci
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-04
<m477> ;o
<Wizard> Bywa :]
<Wizard> Taki los czeka tych, którzy piszą w javie.
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Cześć shpaq, bastetmilo.
<Wizard> shpaq: Pisz po polsku.
<shpaq> Wizard: tak jest krócej ;0
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> shpaq: klawiatury ci szkoda?
<shpaq> tak
<bastetmilo> widać ;)
<bastetmilo> ale mi się nie chce pracować w taką pogodę
<BlessJah> wpis, potem egzamin
<BlessJah> trzymajcie się o/
<Wizard> BlessJah: Podniecasz się tymi studiami, jakby faktycznie było czym.
<Wizard> :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie podniecam
<BlessJah> odczuwam skutki
<bastetmilo> Jakie skutki? Nieustający kac? :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a Ty taki złośliwy jesteś, może chłopach chciał, żebyśmy mu powodzenia życzyli czy coś.
<bastetmilo> chłopak*
 * Wizard kopie BlessJaha w zadek.
<Wizard> To na szczęście.
<BlessJah> dzieki, przyda sie
<bastetmilo> Jak to było? Połam pióro?
<BlessJah> jeszcze dzis, jutro, no i moge w koncu wrocic do swiata zywych
<BlessJah> przynajmniej do wynikow i poprawek
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> Ale chyba nie swoich poprawek?
<Szatan> BlessJah: do świata żywych trupów?
<m477> pijemy?
<bastetmilo> Ale ja jakoś tak strasznie nie wspominam swoich sesji. Może to się trzeba uczyć, żeby tak nie mieć czasu? ;)
<m477> uroki bycia humanista
<bastetmilo> m477: tak, strasznie humanistyczny ze mnie inżynier
<m477> nie no zartuje
<Szatan> bastetmilo: a może konserwator powierzni płaskich? ;d
<bastetmilo> Szatan: do tego chyba nie trzeba być inzynierem.
<drathir> bry...
<drathir>  /w 5
<drathir> fail
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> drathir: alt-5 albo esc-5 ci nie działa?
<Wizard> :>
<drathir> Wizard: spopd tel /w okno i tak duzo szybciej...
<drathir> a o alt-5 w sumie nawet nie wiedzialem jedynie o esc-5... dobrze wiedziec...
<bastetmilo> co robi esc-5?
<Wizard> Magię.
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Przełącza okienka w irssi.
 * bastetmilo zapytała jakby na maku sama nie używała esc do przełączania okienek w irssi...
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: ;o
<bastetmilo> no głupie pytanie - zapomniałam, że w Ubu esc też przełącza (na maku alt nie działa)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: zależy jaki terminal ;-)
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: myślisz, że mogłabym używać terminala innego niż domyślny? ;)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: noo
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: co Ciebie powstrzymuje? :P
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a co miałby mnie skłonić do tego?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: alt zamiast escape? :D
<TheNumb> No i duże opcje konfiguracji
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: tiaaa...
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: albo zainstaluj sobie rxvt ;p
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: na maku?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: noo
<bastetmilo> Ale po co?
<TheNumb> Tak dla jaj.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: sprawdź sobie iTerm2
<bastetmilo> jak nie zapomnę do 20.00 to zobaczę
<Wizard> Jest jakaś metapaczka z pulpitem z gnome3?
<DaZ> przecież masz unity
<Wizard> DaZ: Fakt, w teorii wystarczy doinstalować gnome-shell
<Wizard> Chociaż twoja odpowiedź była nieco wymijająca.
<DaZ> no, bo ja staram sie być taki troche tajemniczy i kryptyczny :f
<Wizard> DaZ: Inspirujesz mnie.
 * Wizard słucha Immortal - Cryptic winterstorms.
<drathir> tak btw ten pulpit z gnoma to jakis secured bezposrednio nic upuscic sie nie da trzeba przez menagera plikow w folder pulpit wrzucac...
<drathir> folder/katalog* zeby znow zadymy nie bylo ;p
<pechowiec_> o/
<pechowiec_> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pechowiec_: pong.
<Wizard> Co tam?
<pechowiec_> Wizard: mozna prv?
<Wizard> drathir: W gnome-shell nie ma ikon na pulpicie.
<Wizard> Można je włączyć grzebiąc w dconfie, ale po co?
<Wizard> pechowiec_: Można.
<DaZ> te uczucie gdy wszyscy uciekaja od ikonek na pulpicie
<DaZ> >:
<pechowiec_> DaZ: a po co je miec?
<Diabelko> bo są wygodne, na przykład
<DaZ> jup.
<qermit> a mogłem zostać pracownikiem supermarketu
<kichawa> lol
<bastetmilo> qermit: zamiast tego jesteś...?
<qermit> uruchamiam jądra na róznych komputerach wbudowanych ostatnio
<kichawa> np kasy fiskalne
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> qermit: i to jest gorsza praca niż na kasie w tesko? ;)
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Zasadniczo, to jest praca w tesco :D
<bastetmilo> Tak?
<bastetmilo> Ja miałam kiedyś kryzys zawodowy - myślałam, że rzucę to wszystko w cholere i pójdę na kasę do marketu.
<drathir> Wizard: a wrzuc przez menagera w Pulpit...
<drathir> paski zakosili ikony zakosili co to kurczaki ma byc... czasy im sie chyba pomylily to jeszcze nie te ze pomyslisz program sie otworzy...
<drathir> na moje to zaczynaja zbytnio kombinowac z czyms co bylo swietne...
<drathir> wheezy ma wine 1.2.3 :/ ale lipka...
<spoofy> o/
<mrlukasz> witam
<mrlukasz> jest moze juz firefox 13 na ubuntu
<mrlukasz> ?
<jacekowski> sprawdz w repo
<mrlukasz> no to dzis podobo wyszło
<mrlukasz> to moze jeszszcze nie byc w repozytowieum
<spoofy> mrlukasz: tak jest ale polecam najszybszą przeglądarkę na webkicie > midori ;)
<pechowiec_> mrlukasz: skompiluj sb, sciagnij binarke
<spoofy> mrlukasz: im więcej userów tym szybciej wyjdzie kolejna wersja
<spoofy> mrlukasz: firefoxa najnowszego masz z repo launchpada, jak chcesz nawet nightly buildy są
<mrlukasz> poczekam do jutro
<mrlukasz> mam byc juz oficjalnie
<ftpd> Ktoś dobrowolnie używa Fx?
<jacekowski> ja uzywam 3.5 czasami
<jacekowski> a tak normalnie to opera
<spoofy> ja tam jeżeli już ff to ze względu na dodatki i prostotę.. ale tylko iceweasel ew. a takto to midori ;]
<jacekowski> firefox ze wzgledu na prostote?
<jacekowski> gdzie ty zyjesz?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja, a co?
<spoofy> jacekowski: about:config? yhymn.. no niewiem.. i tak ff to spasły świniak się zrobił dla mnie i tyle
<jacekowski> opera ftw
<bastetmilo> srop... tfu tfu, nie ten kanał
<mrlukasz> to jaką przeglądarke polecacie jak nie ff
<refurbished> uzbl?
<mrlukasz> ?
<jacekowski> opera
<bastetmilo> mrlukasz: nie słuchaj ich. Jak lubisz Fx to używaj.
<spoofy> w3m, lynx, dillo, midori, iceweasel, opera..
<refurbished> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uzbl
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Strasznie.
<mrlukasz> jakos ff mi najbardziej odpoiada
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dlaczego?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: To to powolna kobyła. I ten ich 'sync' jest śmiechu warty.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie zauwazyłam powolności. Owszem bywa narowista po 4 dniach nie wyłączania... ale jestem w stanie to wytrzymać.
<ftpd> Ja wyłączam przeglądarkę, jak skończe jej potrzebować.
<bastetmilo> A ja nie.
<jacekowski> ja tez nie wylaczam
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> e24cloud.com rządzi.
<ftpd> https://plus.google.com/106400328237650651804/posts
<ftpd> Robili backupy z macierzy... na tę samą macierz!
<gjm> LOL
<drathir> ftpd: to sie nazywa bezpieczenstwo danych...
<drathir> ale na bank nie tylko tam tak oszczedzaja...
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale kto napisal ze robili backupy na ta sama macierz?
<jacekowski> ftpd: a widziales to - http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FXBIeetKuIk
<jacekowski> ftpd: chwala sie tam w pewnym momencie agregatem pradotworczym
<jacekowski> ftpd: i tam na ECU sie pomaranczowa lampka swieci
<jacekowski> ftpd: ktora oznacza jakas awarie
<BlessJah> skoro w czasie awarii krecili film, a nie biegali w kolko albo nie wciskali sie w jakis kat przyjmujac pozycje embrionalna
<BlessJah> to widocznie maja dupochrony i na wypadek awarii agregatu
<jacekowski> tzn. to niekoniecznie musi byc awaria awaria
<jacekowski> to moze byc np. za niska temperatura silnika
<jacekowski> bo te 16V4000 silniki nie wystartuja jak nie sa podgrzane do minimum 30C
<BlessJah> po przejsciu na ups podchodzi koles z kuweta benzyny
<BlessJah> i odpala
<jacekowski> ten silnik pali jakies 3l/minute
<drathir> jacekowski: ile? co to barka czy jak?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to ekg2 z gita jest do dupy
<jacekowski> to jest jakies 2MW silnik
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z repo jest
<jacekowski> chyba
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> z gita
<drathir> BlessJah: to Ty czasem nie robiles jakis czas temu repo wlasnego?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: co z nim nie tak
<ftpd> jacekowski: nigdzie, ale skoro nie mają backupów...
<BlessJah> no... w sumie tak czesto sie nie sypie i w ogole
<jacekowski> ftpd: no wlasnie, nie maja backupow
<BlessJah> ale losowe znaczki z poprzednich linii w liniach nastepnych wkurzaja
<jacekowski> ftpd: mieli raid1 i mysleli ze wystarczy
<ftpd> Mają! Snapshoty LVM-owe.
<ftpd> Jutro ich CEO do nas przychodzi.
<jacekowski> snapshoty to nie backupy
<ftpd> Szef rano zadzwonił, żebym był wcześniej w robocie, bo jest gnój.
<ftpd> W autobusie do mnie zadzwonił, czy mogę już z drogi im pomagać.
<jacekowski> alledrogo nie ma wlasnej serwerowni?
<ftpd> Ludzie mieli fajne miny, jak siedziałem w komunikacji miejskiej z telefonem na głośnomówiący i odpalonym lapkiem.
<ftpd> Nie, jesteśmy klientem beyondu.
<ftpd> Największym.
<buharin> pomoglby ktos z regex'ami w javie?
<BlessJah> ftpd: wlasnie, co to za pad dzisiaj?
<jacekowski> ftpd: pracowalem w serwerowniach od strony dostarczania pradu
<BlessJah> buharin: a to javove sie roznia od zwyklych?
<jacekowski> ftpd: i zasilania awaryjnego
<buharin> BlessJah, troszeczke
<jacekowski> ftpd: i wiem z doswiadczenia ze sytuacja nigdy nie jest tak dobra jak mowia ulotki
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://www.spidersweb.pl/2012/06/oficjalna-przyczyna-dzisiejszej-wielkiej-awarii-awaria-systemow-zasilania.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cdsheyp> (at www.spidersweb.pl)
<BlessJah> no oficjalna tez juz slyszalem
<BlessJah> ze walnelo zasilanie
<ftpd> No robili testy agregatów.
<ftpd> I 'coś się nie udało'.
<BlessJah> hehe
<jacekowski> ciekawe co w sumie
<jacekowski> bo wymagaloby awarii upsa jednoczesnie
<BlessJah> testy polegaly, na odcieciu zasilania sieciowego na dzialajacych serwerach i sprawdzeniu jak szybko zalaczaja sie agregaty?
<jacekowski> albo zrobili to co my zrobilismy
<jacekowski> tzn. nie ja ale ludzie z mojej firmy
<ftpd> http://www.beyond.pl/
<ftpd> Grzybek nawet mówi.
<buharin> "\\s*/\\*.*?\\*/\\s*" ten ma odpowiadać /* adadassa */ w jednej linii i spacje po za
<jacekowski> robili cos z generatorami
<jacekowski> wiec generatory wylaczone
<jacekowski> i wywalili glowny wylacznik zasilajacy UPSy
<jacekowski> zauwazyli to dopiero pol godziny pozniej jak UPS zdechl
<BlessJah> ile upsy w serwerowni moga utrzymac serwerownie?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<ftpd> O, na filmie pokazali nasz płotek!
<ftpd> I kawałek naszych racków ;-)
<jacekowski> pol godziny to absolutnie minimum
<BlessJah> do czasu az ktos uruchomi agregat?
<jacekowski> agregat startuje automatycznie
<BlessJah> czy dluzej, az naprawia elektrownie
<jacekowski> agregat jest w stanie wystartowac w 30s
<jacekowski> chociaz te MTU maja podstawowy problem z ich ukladem paliwowym
<jacekowski> a mianowicie przeciekajace zaworki bezzwrotne
<jacekowski> i jak stoja dluzej niz 2-3 dni to sie okazuje ze nie ma paliwa w rurkach
<ftpd> Było takie określenie, wulgarne. Ty <brzydkie słowo> na ropę.
<jacekowski> ale roznie, IBM sampson house w londynie ma upsow na 24h
<jacekowski> a oni tam maja 12MW mocy
<BlessJah> hehe
<jacekowski> do tego generatorow tez 12MW
<BlessJah> srednio serwerownia bez produ moze stac kilka godzin?
<jacekowski> i wlasna podstacje WN
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z 3 tygodnie
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> ladnie
<jacekowski> taki lloyds dla przykladu w razie jakichkolwiek problemow z zewnetrznym zasilaniem przechodzi na generatory
<jacekowski> i 48h na generatorach
<BlessJah> ach
<BlessJah> mi nie o generatory
<jacekowski> a na UPSach
<jacekowski> to dzien gora
<BlessJah> jak pada zasilanie to sobie cysterne sciagniesz
<BlessJah> do agregatu
<BlessJah> ale ups nie naladujesz szufla
<jacekowski> cysterne nie tak od razu sie da zdobyc tez
<jacekowski> jak tak potrzebujesz 10kl/dzien
<jacekowski> albo i wiecej
<matte> jaki kod ma interupt ?
<matte> ctrl \
<BlessJah> kill?
<BlessJah> dwa?
<matte> 2 ma ctrl c
<BlessJah> SIGINT 2
<matte> tfu quit
<BlessJah> man kill
<matte> na angielskiej wersji wiki sa ladnie rozpisane
<BlessJah> no
<uh> http://www.sadistic.pl/maciej-stuhr-infolinia-vt119748.htm
<BlessJah> uh: widzialem wczesniej na reddicie
<lisu> uh, bo to raz taką rozmowę się prowadziło... najgorsze, że ze strony klienta ;/
<Matan[M]> http://9gag.com/gag/4375964?ref=featured
<Matan[M]> :<
<BlessJah> było na kwejku rano
<bastetmilo> sesja sesja, a na kwejka rano wejść to czas jest
<bastetmilo> :>
<gjm> >kwejk
<snack1> witam . Mam problem z pop3 w sylpheed
<panx> No to zaczynam operować mój tablet ;F
<jacekowski> snack1: claws
<qermit> bastetmilo: na to wygląda
<ftpd> snack1: przestań pytać o to samo na kilku kanałach.
<panx> bana mu
<snack1> ftpd po co się ciśniesz matole
<snack1> ?
<mrlukasz> chciałem pozaac waszą opinie na temat portalu www.zlecone.net
<ftpd> mrlukasz: Przyszedłeś pospamować?
<mrlukasz> nie
<mrlukasz> skąd ze
<ftpd> Edidentnie tak. Pokazujesz jakiś durny serwis, w którym nie ma ani jednego ogłoszenia.
<mrlukasz> ja widze ze ty tu masz do wszystkich agresywne nastawienie
<snack1> mrlukasz nie zwracaj uwagi na tego człowieka ,jest zakompleksiony
<snack1> poprostu
<qermit> jak wrócę z wanny dzieci mają już spać
<mrlukasz> dobrze tato
<mrlukasz> :)
<Azazellox>  sprzedam tanio komputer od 200zl do netu i lepsze
<mrlukasz> a co to za koputer do netu
<mrlukasz> ?
<spoofy> lol
 * KiFka hej
<BlessJah> hej
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :*
<bastetmilo> :D
<ftpd> Cześć laski.
<ftpd> Uważajcie, idiota w polu rażenia.
<BlessJah> ftpd: jeśli ty jesteś w zasięgu
<bastetmilo> ftpd: który? Przekąska1?
<BlessJah> to one również
<mrlukasz> ftpd: fajnie o sobie mówisz
<BlessJah> prawo murphy'ego o artylerii
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Już Azazellox.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: aaa. Do nas na #jl też przylazł
<ftpd> Co jest fajnego na #jl?
<ftpd> Że wszyscy tam siedzą?
<bastetmilo> ale się akurat jakoś tak tematycznie wbił...
<bastetmilo> ftpd: no ja jestem :)
<ftpd> No to biegnę, bez dwóch zdań.
<KiFka> eh ale sie wymeczylam dtuis w pracy
<ftpd> Nic nie mów, tak?
<ftpd> http://www.spidersweb.pl/2012/06/wykop-i-kwejk-nie-dzialaja.html
<BlessJah> o, to dzisiaj?
<ftpd> No.
<BlessJah> nie gadaj
<ftpd> W autobusie do pracy miałem wyjętego lapka i klikałem.
<bastetmilo> No. Rano w pracy nie działało
<ftpd> I tak do 18:00.
<bastetmilo> potem juz nie sprawdzałam
<ftpd> No wszystko Grupy Allegro oprócz Allegro nie działało.
<ftpd> PayU, Citeam, otomoto, otodom, te sprawy.
<KiFka> fajnie pracujecie nie ma co...
<bastetmilo> Ciekawe czy mają ubezpieczenie...
<bastetmilo> KiFka: jak bedziesz musiała uzupełniac dachówki i papy na stronie to tez tak bedziesz pracoac
<ftpd> KiFka: Nie nie. Ja byłem z tej drugiej strony. Nie płakałem, bo nie mogę oglądać, tylko dlatego, że musiałęm naprawiać.
<bastetmilo> :)
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ale to przecież jakaś awaria zasilania była podobno
<KiFka> a nam sie Datacenter zfajczyl
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No tak, ale skoro nie były zasilania, to wszystkie nasze maszyny padły, co nie?
<KiFka> o wlos musielibysmy przejac obowiazki help desku :O
<ftpd> bastetmilo: I potem się niby podniosło, ale wiesz. To wstało wcześniej niż dhcp, to nie podniosło wirtualek, tamto nie zamontowało storage'u...
<ftpd> Plus kilka rzeczy się zfajczyło.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ah.
<ftpd> Jakieś zasilacze w kastach blejdowych, czy coś.
<bastetmilo> Czy ta cała awaria miała tez coś wspolnego z padem e24cloud?
<ftpd> No tak.
<ftpd> e24cloud to produkt Beyond.pl.
<ftpd> I im się popsuł storage.
<bastetmilo> też niezła jazda z ta chmura...
<KiFka> jakis pechowy poniedzialek
<ftpd> A że nie mieli backupu (lub, oficjalnie - backup też się popsuł), to...
<bastetmilo> podobno mieli backup na tym samym dysku co im padł...
<KiFka> pfffffff
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Mieli snapshoty LVM.
<KiFka> niezly backup
<ftpd> Lokalnie.
<ftpd> I, ekhm, im padło trochę więcej dysków, niż jeden.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> ups :)
<ftpd> No ej, wystawiłabyś cokolwiek klientowi na jednym dysku?
<KiFka> macie pomysl na maile ktore dostajecie podczas choroby?
<ftpd> To jak ludzie na 'Zgłoszenia błędów technicznyc'. Oni _wiedzą_. I w ogóle, to 'kupcie porządny SERWER, jakieś i7 z 8 GB ramu i będzie działało!'
<BlessJah> KiFka: na co?
<ftpd> Oni uważają, że to wszystko stoi na jednej maszynie. Na tym właśnie tak zwanym 'serwerze'.
<bastetmilo> KiFka: automatyczna odpowiedz na maila - "jestem chora. w piatek wracam do pracy"
<bastetmilo> ja tak ustawiam w gmailu
<bastetmilo> jak jestem na urlopie
<KiFka> bastetmilo, nie mam dostepu z zew
<bastetmilo> KiFka: nie mozesz skonfigurować, żeby sam odpowiadał?
<KiFka> ale dzis rano mialam ochote
<bastetmilo> gmail to umie
<KiFka> jak mam konfigurowac jak chora leze w domu
<KiFka> hmm?
<panx> Operacja na tablecie zakończona pomyślnie, uff
<bastetmilo> KiFka: zanim poszłas na L4? :)
<KiFka> nie bylo zanim...
<KiFka> poszlad odrazu z urlopu :D
<bastetmilo> no to nie ma rady
<bastetmilo> musisz chorobowe lepiej planowac :)
<ftpd> KiFka: Nie słyszeliście o VPN-ie? ;-)
<KiFka> a myslalam raczej ctrl+A i odpowiedz wszystkim " a walcie sie na..."
<KiFka> ftpd, nie mam uprawnien.
<ftpd> KiFka: Btw. nasi eksczejndżowcy mogą odgórnie komuś ustawić autorespondera.
<KiFka> ftpd, nasi eksdebile nie mowia nawet po angielsku
<KiFka> a to inna historia
<KiFka> i nie zajmuja sie takimi ... phhheee
<KiFka> "glupotami"
<ftpd> He he.
<KiFka> eh te korporacje
<ftpd> A helpdesku też nie macie?
<KiFka> macie w bydgoszczy :P
<KiFka> ale oni nie moga tez takich rzeczy
<ftpd> Przyjdź do nas, u nas 'się da'.
<KiFka> oni tylko tickety robia
<KiFka> ftpd, nie sadze ze jestescie w stanie mi wiecej zaplaci ....
<KiFka> c
<bastetmilo> Ja tam wiem co to helpdesk w Brzygdoszczy jest
<KiFka> bastetmilo, bejzbola i lece :P
<KiFka> dzis mnie rozwscieczyli
<bastetmilo> nic tylko dołki pod soba kopią i romense w pracy im w głowie
<gjm> ftpd: Nie skumałem!
<ftpd> KiFka: Nie wnikam w Twoie zarobki ;-)
<KiFka> uff ale dobrze ze poniedzialek mamy za soba
<DaZ> >brak wsparcia. Wsparcie na forach jest iluzoryczne i nie ma nic wspolnego ze wsparciem z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Do kuriozalnych sytuacji zaliczam moje boje z ubuntu kiedy na ircu musialem wlazic jako kobieta i posylac zdjecia jakichs lasek zeby mi ktos pomogl. Oczywiscie pomoc polegala na wklejaniu mi komend do konsoli :)
<KiFka> ftpd, ja wnikam :D
<DaZ> szejm on ju!
<ftpd> Generalnie jakbym miał mieć takie zmartwienia, to wolałbym tysia mniej, ale wygodniej.
<KiFka> to zawsze wyjatki
<KiFka> trzeba patrzec pozytywnie
<KiFka> 95% czasu dziala
<KiFka> :)
<KiFka> ftpd, jestem od HD jakies 1500km
<KiFka> wiec mi to ryba co robia
<KiFka> oby pracowali
<KiFka> :) hej lisu
<qermit> dzieci śpiom?
<CookieM> nie
<qermit> ftpd: to dziś internet nie działał?
<ftpd> qermit: No.
<qermit> ja nic nie zauważyłem
<qermit> to znaczy że nic sie nei działo
<ftpd> Ja też.
<bastetmilo> qermit: bo Ty siedzisz na kasie :>
<qermit> bastetmilo: już przełożyłem portfel do kurtki, nieaktualne
<CookieM> portal lisa podobno nie działał
<foreste> czesc
<jacekowski>  [21:17] [jacekowski(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu-pl(+CPcnt)] [Lag: 85.37] [Act: 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,17]
<jacekowski> 85s laga
<jacekowski> to prawie jakby w ogole internetu nie bylo
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1160967/myslalesz-ze-widziales-juz-wszystko-czy-widziales-juz-catcoptera/ widzieliscie :)?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cruvphw> (at www.wykop.pl)
<szymon_g> ... ale sie wszyscy rozgadali :/
<ftpd> Dajesz kiepskie linki, to co mamy komentować?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Jeszcze nie doszło :(
<CookieM> koty przejmą kiedyś kontrolę nad światem
<szymon_g> CookieM: coz... kotowate sa glupie, wiec toto raczej jest niemozliwe :)
<ftpd> Koty są ble.
<jacekowski> szymon_g: do dupy sie czyms takim lata bo nie wywazone
<szymon_g> eeetam. lata? lata.
<CookieM> erazm kiedyś napisał 'pochwałę głupoty',poza tym figurski dzisiaj powiedział, że rządzi ona tym krajem
<Szatan> http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/soviet-crooner-eduard-khil-dies-in-russia-aged-77-shortly-after-stroke/2012/06/04/gJQApXhkCV_story.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/79gxtwh> (at www.washingtonpost.com)
<CookieM> nawet na demotach złożyli mu dzisiaj hołd
<szymon_g> "(..)
<szymon_g> And I can get panel settings and enable auto-hide so that I don't need to look at that butt-ugly thing that has clearly been designed by some goth teenager that thinks that black is cool.(..)"
<szymon_g> hehe
<szymon_g> https://plus.google.com/102150693225130002912/posts/UkoAaLDpF4i
<CookieM> ciąg dalszy 'g3 unholy mess' linusa
<CookieM> już wolę world watch rmsa
<bastetmilo> ftpd: sam jesteś ble.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Też prawda.
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<bastetmilo> o/
<ftpd> pa.
<m477> st
<buharin> kurde
<Voldenet> 3rdest
<buharin> kazali zrobic testy fitnesem
<buharin> nie wiem jak to podpiac pod netbeansa
<m477> no my tez
<spi> 4th
<Voldenet> pod eclipse jest plugin dla fitnesa
<Voldenet> a pod netbeans jest bida
<buharin> Voldenet, poczytalem te tutki
<buharin> to zrobie chyba to recznie po prostu
<buharin> bez srania
<Voldenet> no, pewnie to jest gdzieś
<Voldenet> 99.9% problemów ktoś już rozwiązał
<Voldenet> a reszty nie umiesz
<Voldenet> :>
<buharin> Voldenet, w ogole w robocie ktos robi takie testy?
<Voldenet> Jeśli czegoś nie ma w internecie, to się nie da zrobić
<Voldenet> tak
<buharin> bo ja myslalem ze tylko jednostkowe sa wazne
<buharin> a akceptacyjne po co komu
<Voldenet> robią np. webappów rozwinięte testy
<Voldenet> głównie, żeby porównywać kilka technologii np.
<buharin> dobry przyklad jak dawno temu pisalem weza w ncurses na zaliczenie
<buharin> i byla przeszkoda ruchoma
<buharin> jak sie troche gralo to byl blad ;D
<buharin> ja to zauwazylem ale olalem
<buharin> a koles nie zauwazyl i dsotalem 5
<buharin> ;)
<uh_> ktoś wie jak z konsoli Xy cinamona zrestartowac?
<m477> ;d
<uh> poszlo
<gjm> Branoc
<drathir> re
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-05
<m477> re
<m477> co tam
<dweller> nictam
<m477> ;/
<m477> :)
<dweller> :<
<m477> ;f
<m477> awkward
<dweller> co
<m477> gucio :)
<dweller> wcale Cie nie stalkuje
<m477> ok
<dweller> ide se fajka skrecic
<m477> dobry pomysl
<m477> albo nawet blanta :)
<sajimon> seeesh, to ubuntu po tygodniu usypiania juz ledwo zipie :D
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<DaZ> joł
<m477> piękny poranek :+)
<bastetmilo> Ano. Piekny dla tego gołębia co go uratowałam, bo bedzie nadal zył :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> shpaq: Mów po polsku :/
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> dzisiaj ostatni, potem juz tylko powtorki
<shpaq> Wizard: i będziesz mi tak codziennie przypominał? ;)
<Wizard> Cóż.
<Wizard> Ktoś musi.
<Wizard> Jeśli ci polska flaga nie przypomina!
<BlessJah> shpaq: powies godlo na scianie za biurkiem
<m477> chyba nad
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<shpaq> Wizard: nie widzę polskiej flagi ;)
<shpaq> poza tym, moje uczucia patriotyczne maleją
<shpaq> teraz są rzędu wielkości, hmmm, minimalne
<Wizard> Zdrajca.
<Wizard> Шпюн.
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<shpaq> Wizard: mocne słowa jak na sześciolatka ;)
<shpaq> Wizard: tak poważnie, z czego tu być dumnym?
<shpaq> z ładnego hymnu, którego najważniejsze osoby w państwie nie znają
<shpaq> z ładnego godła, którego polscy piłkarze nie mają na koszulkach?
<shpaq> z historii, która opiera się na martyrologii?
<Wizard> Hmm. I to jest według ciebie patriotyzm?
<Wizard> No to nie mam pytań.
<Wizard> :)
<shpaq> po prostu doszedłem do wniosku, że w tym kraju nie ma być z czego dumnym
<shpaq> bo to z czego można było zostało zdezawuowane
<shpaq> nawet język polski staje się przykry i chujowy i coraz mniej ludzi włada poprawną polszczyzną
<shpaq> do tego dodam marną edukację, która produkuje niedouczonych debili
<Wizard> Nie mów brzydko, tu są dzieci.
<Wizard> Co do niedouczonych debili - zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości.
<m477> pora uderzyć w melanż
<Wizard> A nasza historia to nie jest martyrologia. Zobacz sobie XX wiek. Ogarnianie burdelu po rozbiorach i robienie jednego państwa z trzech, rozwój, dyktatura ;P
<bastetmilo> Ale mieliśmy wtedy Marszałka.
<shpaq> Wizard: oczywiście, że jest
<shpaq> a przynajmniej taką wersję się lansuje
<Wizard> Właśnie. Historię w naszym kraju się lansuje. Nie uczy się jej, nie próbuje zainteresować nią dzieci w szkole, czy dorosłych.
<Wizard> Ogólnie - lipa.
<Wizard> Idę na obiad, bom głodny.
<shpaq> idź
<rootant> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> rootant: pong
<rootant> bastetmilo: znalazlem kotka, chyba matka go porzucila
<bastetmilo> rootant: jak bardzo mały jest?
<rootant> dalem troche przygrzanego, krowiego mleka
<bastetmilo> oj
<bastetmilo> niedobrze
<rootant> niedużo
<rootant> teraz opatulilem kocem bo strasznie zimny jest
<bastetmilo> Masz butelke plastikowa?
<bastetmilo> Napełnij ja gorącą wodą
<rootant> musiał być pół nocy na dworze a strasznie zimno bylo
<rootant> bastetmilo: ok, słucham
<bastetmilo> owin ją recznikiem
<bastetmilo> i daj koło kotka
<rootant> ok
<rootant> thx
<rootant> brb
<ftpd> Małe kotki ++
<ftpd> Jak ogólnie wolę psy, niż koty, to małe kotki są urocze.
<ftpd> Jak małe puszki, 0.33.
<ftpd> Z piwem.
<bastetmilo> rootant: potem idź do jakiegoś sklepu zoo/weta i kup mleko kocie
<bastetmilo> jak mozesz cyknac fotkę kotka to też będzie dobrze - zobacze mniej wiecej jaki ma wiek - może już bedzie mógł jesc stały pokarm
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja bym chciała, żeby moje kociki były zawsze malutkie...
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja chciałbym wychować pieska. Od malutkiego takiego.
<ftpd> Niestety, nie mam warunków, dopóki mieszkam sam.
<ftpd> Nie będę go zostawiał na 10 godzin codziennie samego, to ssie.
<bastetmilo> koty się łatwiej wychowuje
<bastetmilo> a jak się ma >1 to można i na 10h zostawić
<rootant> bastetmilo: jestem kurde daleko od sklepu
<rootant> mogę go jeden dzień pokarmić krowim?
<bastetmilo> rootant: nie możesz.
<rootant> ok
<bastetmilo> Dostanie biegunki, odwodni się i umrze
<Wizard> ftpd: Mój zostaje na 9, jakoś sobie radzi.
<bastetmilo> rootant: mozesz cyknac fotke?
<bastetmilo> albo chociaz opisz mi jak wyglada
<Wizard> Dopasował sobie spanie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: I sika Ci na kanape.
<Wizard> E, rzadko.
<bastetmilo> a mówiłeś o tym wetowi swojemu?
<Wizard> Z resztą, w sobotę, jak jestem, to i tak lepiej go nie ruszać przed 16.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Mówiłem. Nic nie poradził.
<bastetmilo> To niech zrobic badanie sików/krwi
<bastetmilo> to może być sprawa hormonalna
<rootant> bastetmilo: nie mogę, w sensie mogę ale nie mam jak zgrać na kompa. aha i będzie dzisiaj kocie mleko za kilka godzin
<Wizard> W sumie, to już dawno nie byłem u weterynarza z nim.
<Wizard> Wypadałoby przynajmniej odrobaczenie zrobić.
<bastetmilo> rootant: bo jesli jest troche odrosniety, to może uda ci sie go nakarmić stałym pokarmem
<ftpd> Na przykład kiełbasą!
<ftpd> ;-)
<rootant> taki jest pewnie na dwa tygodnie na oko, ale ja się nie znam
<bastetmilo> rootant: widzi?
<Wizard> U, to malutki.
<bastetmilo> pełza czy juz chodzi?
<rootant> nie wiem, chyba nie
<bastetmilo> chyba nie co?
<rootant> bardzo mało się rusza
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie gdzie są trzymane aktywatory dostępne w dashu?
<rootant> chyba nie widzi
<bastetmilo> rootant: czyli ma nieotwarte oczy jeszcze?
<Wizard> Matan[M]: .local/share/applications, /usr/share/applications.
<rootant> otwarte
<bastetmilo> no to widzi.
<Wizard> No to widzi.
<Matan[M]> Wizard: dziękuję :)
<Wizard> Matan[M]: Proszę.
<bastetmilo> rootant: jak sie porusza to pełza czy raczej chodzi na tych swoich nózkach?
<bastetmilo> i jaki ma kolor oczu
<rootant> bastetmilo: jeszcze nie widziałem żeby się ruszył dalej niż na kilak centymetrów
<Wizard> Czemu takiego malutkiego kotka zabrałeś?
<rootant> chyba takie szaro-zielone
<rootant> Wizard: sam leżał
<rootant> matka go musiała wynieść
<rootant> miałczał pół nocy
<bastetmilo> hum. Jak szaro zielone to znaczy ze to duzy kot
<rootant> nie?
<Wizard> rootant: I zabrałeś, żeby nie zdechł?
<rootant> nom
<bastetmilo> koty mają po urodzeniu niebieskie/granatowe oczy
<bastetmilo> zaczynaja im sie wybarwiac około 2 miesiaca zycia
<rootant> tego akurat jestem pewien, że to mały kotek
<rootant> i na pewno nie ma 2 miesięcy
<rootant> idę zajarać
<bastetmilo> rootant: weź wilgotny recznik i pomasuj mu brzuszek
<Wizard> LOL?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co LOL? Nie ma kociej mamy a mały brzuszek trzeba pomasować.
<Wizard> I tak umrze :/
<bastetmilo> Wizard: powiedziałabym coś brzydkiego na Twoje głupie stwierdzenie
<Wizard> Jest poparte faktami i prawdopodobieństwem :/
<bastetmilo> Jeśli rootant dobrze się nim zajmie to nie umrze.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: kotek wcale nie musi umrzeć.
<bastetmilo> Musi być nakarmiony, nawodniony, musi być mu ciepło
<Wizard> Za to jak go będzie lubił przez pierwsze miesiące!
<Wizard> Nawodniony, w sensie trzeba go poić, bo sam nie umie?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nawodniony w sensie, że musi dostawac płyny
<bastetmilo> i nie mleko krowie, bo dostanie biegunki i się odwodni.
<Wizard> Małe koty szybko się przyzwyczajają do laktozy, tak samo, jak mali ludzie.
<bastetmilo> Zreszta może znaleźć jakieś przytulisko i oddać tam kotka, tam pewnie beda wiedzieli jak sie malenstwem zająć.
<Wizard> Ja też bym się zajął.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: być może. Czasem. Nie zawsze. Zaryzykujesz?
<Wizard> Nie, mój nie dostawał.
<bastetmilo> Moje też nie.
<Wizard> I nawet nie próbuje. Już.
<bastetmilo> Wszyscy ludzie, którzy opiekowali się takimi malenstwami bez mamy zawsze mówili, żeby unikać krowiego mleka
<bastetmilo> a ja im wierzę.
<Wizard> Chociaż kiedyś go przyłapałem, jak mi pił kawę zbożową z mlekiem. Nic mu potem nie było, za wyjątkiem ochrzanu.
<Wizard> Ja bym malucha oddał pod opiekę mojemu kotu.
<Wizard> On by wiedział co robić :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja bym oddała mojej kocicy
<Wizard> No Kot jest kocicą.
<bastetmilo> Nie jest.
<Wizard> Tylko ma takie męskie imię.
<Wizard> Moja kotka nazywa się Kot.
<bastetmilo> Erm? Ja myslałam że Ty masz wykastowanego kocura
<Wizard> Mam kotkę.
<bastetmilo> AAAA
<bastetmilo> Miałam chomiczkę o imieniu Chomik.
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wizard> E no bo Kot to tak krótko i od razu wiadomo o kogo chodzi.
<Wizard> Miała być Bagheera, ale gdzieś przez przypadek znalazłem, że u Kiplinga w oryginale Bahgeera to był on.
<Wizard> I mi się dzieciństwo sypło.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to chyba niemożliwe bo Bagheera miała dzieci.
<bastetmilo> W drugim tomie
<Wizard> Nie przypominam sobie.
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagheera
<Wizard> To nie Bagheera, to któraś z wilczyc.
<bastetmilo> albo i w pierwszym - jest taka scena, że daje klapsa swoim małym panterkom
<bastetmilo> Hum...
<Ashiren> aww
<Wizard> Bagheera.. *he*
<Wizard> Ashiren: Nie smutaj.
<bastetmilo> Dziwne.
<bastetmilo> Aż siegne dzis po KD
<Wizard> :)
<rootant> bastetmilo: a jakąś butelkę też powinienem mieć? ze smoczkiem? czy jak to mleko podawać
<rootant> w sumie to krowie wypił ze spodeczka
<bastetmilo> rootant: eee. Jak pije ze spodka to dobrze
<bastetmilo> czyli ma napewno wiecej niz 2 tygodnie
<rootant> ok
<rootant> thx
<bastetmilo> rootant: masz jakieś miesko? Indyk, kurczak czy wołowine?
<bastetmilo> surowe?
<rootant> może coś się znajdzie
<bastetmilo> tylko nie wieprzowine
<rootant> a gotowany kurczak?
<bastetmilo> ooo
<bastetmilo> weź kawałek ugotowanego
<rootant> ok
<bastetmilo> mocno rozdrobnij
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> Kot to nawet frytkę zje, jak mu się spodoba ;]
<bastetmilo> rootant: zobacz czy zje takie miesko - jak zje to bardzo dobrze
<bastetmilo> tylko musi byc dobrze ugotowane
<rootant> na pewno jest dobrze ugotowane
<rootant> je!
<bastetmilo> Noo :) to super
<bastetmilo> ale i tak musisz mu po posiłku pomasować brzuszek :)
<rootant> serio?
<rootant> why?
<rootant> a tak przy okazji, zobaczyłem jego matkę i poszedłem do niej z nim
<rootant> popatrzyła, powąchała, wzdrygnęła się i poszła
<rootant> a btw, jeszcze nie wiem czy to samiec czy samica
<bastetmilo> rootant: teraz ta kwestia nie ma znaczenia
<Ashiren> awwwwww
<Ashiren> no nie moge :<
<Ashiren> zrob picture
<Vorbis^> rootant: i prędko sie nie dowiesz
<rootant> why?
<Vorbis^> musi być większy
<rootant> mhm
<bastetmilo> Vorbis^: nie musi być.
<bastetmilo> tylko trzeba się znać
<rootant> na razie widać tam jeszcze pozostałości po pępowinie
<rootant> Ashiren: sry, nie mam jak
<rootant> chyba, że mms'a wyślę
<Ashiren> ;x
<rootant> ale wtedy mielibyście mój numer kom
<rootant> mruczy
<Ashiren> :3
<Wizard> http://noshit.pl/DIR-2012.02.03/fnp-4.jpg :D
<Wizard> rootant: Jeśli umrze, to wiesz co robić :>
<rootant> nie
<rootant> helikopter?
<Wizard> Szalik bardziej mi się podoba.
<Wizard> Helikopter ma coś wspólnego ze chorym mózgiem.
<rootant> a mi nie
<bastetmilo> Ja tam wole mufke
<Wizard> Co to jest mufke?
<bastetmilo> to takie coś na ręce
<bastetmilo> taki tunel z futra lub materiału
<Wizard> A, mufka.
<rootant> Wizard: ogarniasz to?:
<Wizard> Co?
<rootant> http://wklej.org/id/767280/
<Wizard> rootant: Ty nie miałeś tu czasem bana? :P
<rootant> a co, chcesz powtóżyć?
<rootant> miałem jak jacekowski rozdawał
<rootant> spytał się kto chce bana
<Wizard> ;]
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> Wisi na tym futex() ?
<rootant> tak
<Wizard> Konkurencja albo zjebana blokada.
<rootant> to podczas próby odpalenia tej nieszczęsnej aplikacji z chroota
<blessjah_> hm...
<blessjah_> to czemu ssh nie odpowiada???
<Wizard> rootant: Dokładnie, to jest "race condition"
<Wizard> Najpierw robi clone, a potem futex zakłada (albo czeka).
<Wizard> Ale nie znam posix, więc to taki trochę strzał.
<drathir> bry...
<Wizard> "The  futex() system call provides a method for a program to wait for a value at a given address to change"
<Wizard> Z mana.
<Wizard> Se można w nieskończoność czekać.
<Wizard> Cześć drathir.
<blessjah_> mutex?
<blessjah_> a futex
<ftpd> Nosz....
<drathir> debian ma zepsute mono :/
<Wizard> drathir: Pożal sie na ich bugzilli, nie tu.
<Wizard> W ogóle, Mono jest zepsute samo z siebie.
 * blessjah_ usiekł 44 z ostatniego egzaminu
<blessjah_> na 25 możliwych
<blessjah_> m477: pijemy?
<blessjah_> :]
<Wizard> blessjah_: Uspokój się. Kujonów nikt nie lubi.
<blessjah_> jacekowski: co sie dzieje?
<blessjah_> mmm
<blessjah_> musztarda
<BlessJah> Wizard: no co, chcę być fajny
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak do tej pory nie wiem o nikim, poza kumplem któremu pisałem ten test ale nie zdazylem, kto by dostał mniej niż 24/25
<drathir> Wizard: e tam nie ma co sie zalic, moze sie z czasem naprawi...
<bastetmilo> Kujon? Ale o co chodzi?
<Wizard> O to, że podnieca się zaliczeniami :)
<blessjah_> bo w koncu mam spokoj
<BlessJah> aj, jak już się połączyłem, to mogę stąd pisać
<bastetmilo> Wizard: że niby jest najlepszy? Wielka mi nowość
<BlessJah> nie jestem
<bastetmilo> nie? A kto był w pierwszej 10 na liście przyjętych?
<bastetmilo> czekaj, a może to była pierwsza 3?
<bastetmilo> zresztą mniejsza z tym. Kujonów nikt nie lubi :P
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> Wizard: test wyglądal jak ten na prawo jazdy przed zmianami w tym roku (o ile weszły w życiu)
<BlessJah> tyle że my mieliśmy 200 pytań i możliwe było ściąganie
<bastetmilo> I ściągaliście? Czy kujony nie ściągają?
<bastetmilo> Cofam pytanie - to było niegrzeczne z mojej strony.
<bastetmilo> Uff. Perspektywa przepisania jeszcze dwóch stron z parametrami pap aktywowanych termicznie strasznie mnie wzburza :(
<Wizard> bastetmilo :D
<Wizard> Już wolałbym papy.
<Wizard> Niż to co robię :/
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> Wizard: serio? Bo mnie potem czekają dachówki ceramiczne z OGROMNYM wyborem modeli i kolorów...
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ale ty przeklepujesz dane?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no ja + mój PM
<bastetmilo> muszę pogadać o podwyżce :)
<tajwanuser> pogadac zawsze mozna
<tajwanuser> :P
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Nom... Nie sądzę, żeby to był jakiś problem dla mojego szefa dać mi podwyżkę, jako że wyrabiam jakieś 200% normy :D
<tajwanuser> wiecej pracujesz niz na frilance?
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: oczywiście. Dlatego że moja agencja ma dwie osoby, które zajmują się samym załatwianiem zleceń i szukaniem klientów.
<tajwanuser> a podobno na frilance pracuje sie 24 na dobe:P
<bastetmilo> Tak - ale jak klepiesz zlecenie to nie możesz jednocześnie szukać klienta, umawiać się z nim na spotkanie itd itp
<tajwanuser> tzn - nie wiem jak u Ciebie - u mnie jest pare dni klepania non-stop a pozniej pare dni dochodzenia do siebie
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> troche mi zbrzydlo
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: oczywiście, że tak jest. Pytanie - kiedy szukasz kilentów? Kiedy odpoczywasz? Czy kiedy już skonczysz odpoczywać?
<bastetmilo> A co jeśli przez dwa tygodnie nie masz klienta?
<bastetmilo> Albo dwóch klientów sprzed miesiąca spóźnia się z płatnością?
<bastetmilo> Freelancerka jest fajna. Ale dla kogoś kto nie ma problemów z motywacją, ma podejście do klienta i potrafi ogarniać dużo spraw na raz.
<kobold_> witam wszystkich
<kobold_> próbował ktoś zainstalować ubu 12.04 serv na software raid ?
<kobold_> bo instalacja dobiega do końca
<kobold_> wysuwa mi płyte z napędu
<kobold_> i na tym sie kończy zabawa
<kobold_> bo grub sie nie odzywa
<kobold_> czy coś pomieszałem z partycją /boot ?
<kobold_> wydzieliłem osobną partycje raid dla /boot z ext4
<Wizard> Cześć kobold_.
<kobold_> :)
<Wizard> Co za "software raid"?
<kobold_> opcja w czasie instalacji ubuntu
<kobold_> w czasie partycjonowania
<kobold_> tworze dwa takie same dyski i potem RAID na nich
<kobold_> wg tego poradnika
<kobold_> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2009/02/17/zaawansowana-instalacja-ubuntu-1-software-raid/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cpfdmb> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> ftpd: Kojarzysz takie opcje?
<ftpd> Wizard: Jakie opcje?
<Wizard> Software raid.
<Wizard> Nigdy nie robiłem czegoś takiego na Linuksie.
<ftpd> Ja też bardziej hardware ;-)
<ftpd> Ale ej.
<Wizard> Ja nie miałem nigdy serwerów linuksowych ;P
<ftpd> kobold_: Zrobiłeś poprawne md0?
<ftpd> (pomysł robienia raid0 na / jest durny, ale spoko1)
<kobold_> tak sie mi zdaje
<ftpd> A co masz w grub.conf?
<spoofy> o/
<kobold_> kropka w kropke zgodnie z tym poradnikiem
<Wizard> Cześć spoofy.
<kobold_> nie wejde fdo gruba
<spoofy> Dzieńdobry wszystkim :)
<spoofy> apropos software raid, lvm i te sprawy > jak to się ma do wydajności, hm?
<kobold_> system sie wogóle nie podnośi
<ftpd> spoofy: Źle.
<ftpd> ;-)
<kobold_> no wiem że źle ale mnie wystarczy :)
<spoofy> wole już moje stare scsi z hardware raidem..
<ftpd> kobold_: Musisz się dostać do grub.conf.
<spoofy> ftpd: ale w sumie po co to, hm? radi 1 i mirroring? Bo w sumie nie widze innego zastosowania..
<kobold_> uch dobra spróbuje
<ftpd> spoofy: Mnie nie pytaj, ja nie zrobiłbym w życiu czegoś takiego, jak w tym 'przewodniku'.
<kobold_> tak - raid 1 i mirror
<spoofy> kobold_: nie lepiej backup porządny robić, hm ? Co stawiasz? Serwer, desktop?
<kobold_> serwer
<kobold_> backup leci na dysk sieciowy
<spoofy> kobold_: ile dysków? Jaki hardware?
<ftpd> A jak się z płyty zabootujesz.
<kobold_> 2 hdd 500 gb
<ftpd> To widzisz te urządzenia md?
<spoofy> kobold_: os? ubuntu server ?
<kobold_> 16 gb ram
<ftpd> Na tym dysku?
<kobold_> ubuntu server
<spoofy> kobold_: To po co Ci software raid jak pewno masz jakiś hardware'owy..
<ftpd> kobold_: A czemu wybierasz software raid?
<ftpd> spoofy++
<spoofy> kobold_: 10.04 czy 12.04?
<kobold_> nie mam hardware
<ftpd> Jaki tam jest kontroler?
<ftpd> Kup sobie byle LSI.
<kobold_> mam pseudohardware na płycie
<kobold_> hmmmm
<spoofy> kobold_: mówie serio.. software raid to jakieś wydziwy.. zrozumiem jeszcze jakbyś miał z 5-6 dysków to można sobie coś porobić.. ale takto to hmm..
<spoofy> kobold_: sata2, 3 ?
<kobold_> sata2 i sata 3
<kobold_> na płycie
<ftpd> kobold_: A przed rebootem sprawdziłeś, czy masz te urządzenia?
<spoofy> płyta ?
<ftpd> kobold_: Zabootuj się z czymkolwiek i sprawdź.
<kobold_> h77 ds3h gigabyte
<kobold_> już
<spoofy> kobold_: wal ten software raid, lepiej będzie z tym pseudo hardware'owym ;)
<ftpd> http://idolinux.blogspot.com/2009/07/reinstall-grub-bootloader-on-md0.html
<Wizard> Też mi się tak wydaje.
<ftpd> kobold_: ^^^
<kobold_> dobra to bede próbował
<spoofy> gigabyte nie miał takich najgorszych tych kontrolerków
<spoofy> kobold_: a ja mogę mieć pytanie i prośbę do Ciebie ? :)
<Wizard> Ej, wiecie, że to była odpowiedź w stylu: "-Próbuję odpalić żuka z pychu i nie chce zaskoczyć, poradźcie. -Po co z pychu, można korbą!"
<kobold_> ok - słucham
<Wizard> Masz czytnik ekranowy? :>
<ftpd> spoofy: A ja do Ciebie?
<spoofy> kobold_: jaki ubuntu server ? 12.04 może ? Jeżeli tak to mogę prosić o logi po świeżej instalacji?
<kobold_> 12.04
<spoofy> ftpd: Jasne, słucham, czytam :)
<ftpd> spoofy: Nie wstawiaj idiotycznej spacji przed '?'. To błąd.
<Wizard> ftpd++
<ftpd> Wizard: I nawet umiem kulturalnie. Powinienem mieć tu opa, mucha nie siada.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Idę palić.
<kobold_> spoofy jak będę miał logi to się tu pojawię :)
<spoofy> ftpd: Przepraszam już nie będę :)
<ftpd> spoofy: Ja robię tygodniowo po kilka Ubuntu Server. Powiedz, jakie chcesz logi, to Ci dam.
<ftpd> spoofy: Tylko z oczywistych względów wytnę kilka informacji.
<ftpd> ;-)
<spoofy> kobold_: polecam wywalić od razu whoopsie i inny syf
<Wizard> Ten whoopsie bardzo wkurza na biurku :/
<Wizard> A raczej jego osoby towarzyszące.
<ftpd> Co to jest whoopsie?
<Wizard> Taki zwierz, co zbiera logi z wywałek i wysyła na lanczpad.
<Wizard> Na biurku ma kompanię towarzyszących, wkurzających okienek.
<spoofy> 10.04 był idealny.. 12.04 to już ostatnie łubuntu w mojej karierze.. oczywiście serwerowe... do tego czar prysł bo myślałem że cannonical harderuje jakoś kernela i paczki co jest wielką nieprawdą.. lepiej jednak czysty debian
<ftpd> Kickstarted at Tue Jun  5 12:14:07 CEST 2012
<ftpd> Last login: Tue Jun  5 15:07:46 2012 from 172.20.8.92
<ftpd> ftpd@s11868:~$ aptitude search whoopsie
<ftpd> p   whoopsie                                                                         - Ubuntu crash database submission daemon
<ftpd> Ja nie mam żadnych łupsi.
<Wizard> Masz aptitude, pewnie ci odinstalował "przy okazji" :P
<ftpd> A z dzisiaj maszyna, 12.04.
<ftpd> Wizard: No ja to w sumie robię customowym kickstartem.
<spoofy> ftpd: chodzi mi m.in. o boot.log > mi jakoś dziwnie upstart wyłącza usługi które nie są jeszcze włączone.. nie wiem ocb ale wkurzają mnie te komunikaty..
<ftpd> Przecież nie będę serwerów z płytek deployował, co nie? ;-)
<Wizard> Customowym kickstartem, powiadasz?
<kobold_> chciałem debiana ale nie wykrywa mojej karty sieciowej :)
<Wizard> E tam, Ubuntu fajniejsze.
<spoofy> kobold_: też miałem problem z tigon3 tg3 bo był w non-free ale to pikuś ;)
<Wizard> W sensie długo paczki dostaje.
<ftpd> Nie mam w .cfg whoopsie.
<Wizard> ftpd: A cfg przerzuciłeś z poprzedniej wersji? :>
<Wizard> Uważaj, bo jeszcze ze dwa wydania i z busyboksem zostaniesz.
<Wizard> spoofy: Debiana zabierzcie na #debian-pl
<Wizard> Oni się tam nudzą, chętnie wam poopowiadają.
<spoofy> Wizard: tak ale patrząc na serwer musimy patrzec co będzie serwować.. zawsze będzie dylemat czy stare, stabilne paczki i problem z nowszym sprzętem (typowo wifi na hostapd) czy nowsze, niesprawdzone do tego pełno syfu dodanego out-of-the box..
<spoofy> Wizard: dobra już nic nie mówię :x
<Wizard> :D
<ftpd> Wizard: Tak, mam taki sam do flavora 10.04, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04
<spoofy> Wizard: prędzej #centos ale nvm.. ftpd może wiesz co jest nie tak z tym upstartem, hm?
<Wizard> Upstart ssie.
<DaZ> ubuntki nie maja upstarta ootb ino? :f
<spoofy> DaZ: Wizard i tak nie lubi debiana :D
<Wizard> Mają upstart.
<DaZ> to powinieneś peanować >:
<DaZ> jako członek partii.
<spoofy> "Hell is freezing over and penguins are flying out of everyone's butts" :D Uwielbiem Bryan'a Lunduke'a :D
 * spoofy pokes ftpd
<spoofy> ftpd: jesteś? Co z tymi logami, hm?
<ftpd> spoofy: No teraz nic nowego nie mam.
<ftpd> chociaż, hmm.
<ftpd> Mam maszynę, co ma 3:34 uptime
<spoofy> ftpd: ale mówię upstart nie uptime ;]
<spoofy> ftpd: upstart przy bootcie > boot.log
<spoofy> ftpd: czemu on pierw np. stopuje ssh potem startuje jak go wogóle jeszcze nie uruchomił... wtf?
<ftpd> spoofy: http://wklej.org/hash/3a2a0f262b3/
<ftpd> To mój cały boot.log
<ftpd> ;-)
<babulon> join #ubuntu-pl
<spoofy> ftpd: troszku mało.. nawet bez ssh?
<gjm> Bry
<spoofy> Cześć gjm
<ftpd> No wlasnie bez.
<ftpd> A dziwne.
<spoofy> ftpd: nie kumam tego upstarta za chiny ludowe.. nie to co chkconfig..
<spoofy> ftpd: u mnie jest syf jak cholera i mimo że nie mam ipv6 to usługi wołają czasami - http://www.wklej.org/id/759816/
<ftpd> No ale Ty masz tu milion usług.
<bastetmilo> cześć gjm
<ftpd> Ja mam bardzo-minimal + openssh.
<spoofy> ftpd: to stary log - teraz doszedł m.in. squid i proftpd
<ftpd> ssh mi tylko w auth.log płacze, jak się podniesie.
<spoofy> ftpd: dobra apowiedz dlaczego pierw stopuje usługe a potem startuje, hm? Coś porypane w skryptach czy jak?
<ftpd> spoofy: No idea.
<spoofy> ftpd: no dobra a sysv-rc-conf albo rcconf idzie używać do ustawiania usług czy upstart będzie się pluł i tylko update.rc?
<ftpd> spoofy: Ja używam update.rc, nie boli mnie to.
<kichawa> http://beyond.darkserver.it/facepalm.png
<lisu> kichawa: ty czasem nie bawisz się w owncloud?
<kichawa> w
<kichawa> w?
<lisu> nick mi sie pokojarzył jesli nie ty to sory
<lisu> afk
<Matan[M]1> im dłużej używam ubuntu 12.04... tym bardziej chce mi się kupić oryginalną wersję windowsa...
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]1: kupisz i będziesz sobie po miesiącu pluł w brodę :>
<Matan[M]1> niby tak...
<gjm> To se kup
<Matan[M]1> gjm: go troll somewhere else
<gjm> Sam jesteś troll, skarżysz się na system na jego kanale, nie widzisz tego?
<gjm> :)_
<gjm> Masz przecież tyle alternatyw
<Matan[M]1> gjm: nie widzę ich zbyt dużo, nie chce mi się bawić z innymi distro
<gjm> Twoja sprawa
<gjm> Ale później nie miej do nikogo pretensji
<Matan[M]1> gjm: poza tym, mam innych userów maszyny
<gjm> Dualboot?
<Matan[M]1> na 80gb 2 systemy + dane się nie zmieszczą
<BlessJah> zmieszcza
<gjm> "Czemu na DX486 nie chodzi mi Crysis?"
<Matan[M]> gjm: bo nie masz creative soundblaster 16
<gjm> A no tak, zapomniałem
<gjm> :f
<Matan[M]> gjm: albo podkręć grafikę, możesz zrobić to ołówkiem jeżeli masz TRIDENT TVGA9000C
 * Matan[M] ogląda konferencję prasową Nintendo z E3 :>
<foreste> czesc
<ftpd> Nie.
<gjm> Heh
<gjm> 19:29 -!- foreste [~foreste@user-164-126-206-57.play-internet.pl] has joined #debian-pl
<gjm> 19:31 < foreste> czesc
<gjm> 19:31 < gjm> Nie
<bastetmilo> lol
<onedeep69> cze
<onedeep69> jaki jest runlevel by default w jakim startuje system?
<gjm> inittab?
<gjm> Nie
<marzin> hej
<ftpd> onedeep69: Zależy, od systemu. Jak z GUI, to 5. Jak bez, to 3.
<marzin> sie mecze dzisiaj z Libre(vel Open)Office
<marzin> LaTeXu nie moge uzyc
<panx> p/
<marzin> bo on generuje formaty nie obslugiwane przez urzedy
<marzin> kto to widzial jakies pdf?
<marzin> mam pytanie
<marzin> czy robiac bibliografie
<marzin> w O(Libre)Office
<marzin> da sie uzyc przypisu?
<marzin> automatycznego
<marzin> ale tak zeby na kazdej stronie w stopce sie pojawial
<marzin> i dodatkowo na koncu>
<marzin> albo chociaz
<marzin> w stopce tylko
<marzin> np znaczek 1 albo gwiazda w gor indeksie
<marzin> :(
<marzin> 90% czazasu
<marzin> to walka z OOffice
<marzin> a wszystko przez to ze LaTeX nie eksportuje do formatow uzywanych w praktyce
<marzin> wg mnie latex
<marzin> to jak taki shareware
<marzin> mozesz sie pobawic ale nie zapiszesz pracy
<marzin> wiec wg mnie to taki niedokonczony program jak na warunki polskie
<bastetmilo> LOL
<marzin> no bo jak nie mozesz nic zrobic z tym co ci wygeneruje
<bastetmilo> czy ktoś to widzi?
<marzin> bo z pdf sie w urzedzie nei pokazesz
<tadzik> marzin: FYI: Sądy jakoś sobie z PDFami radzą
<CookieM_> w urzędzie z mózgiem też się lepiej nie pokazuj, znajdziesz się na indeksie obywateli zakazanych
<marzin> tadzik: to zalezy od konkretnego urzedu
<marzin> ale generalnie standard
<marzin> to .doc
<marzin> alternatywnie .rtf jak urzad jest przychylny obywatelowi
<bastetmilo> mwwahaha
<Diabelko> pomijając fakt, że nie ma pojęcia o latechu, to ma rację o kapryśności urzędasów
<Diabelko> mi pdfa nie chciała wziąć, bo to wirus
<marzin> Diabelko: ja wiem ze jest
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja, ale milczę.
<Diabelko> ftpd: boś cierpliwy
<bastetmilo> Trzeba bylo sobie wydrukować :>
<marzin> LaTeX2RTF(czy tak to sie pisze?) tyle ze nie mam gwarancji ze unicode poprawnie wywali
<ftpd> marzin: Weź się już nie pogrążaj.
<marzin> bastet: jest e-administracja. Chca doc-a altern. rtf-a
<marzin> ftpd: ale to prawda. Wlasnie sie boje troche ze nie wiem jak RTF radzi sobie(i wogole przechowuje) kodowanie liter
<ftpd> 21:01:10 |      marzin   | a wszystko przez to ze LaTeX nie eksportuje do formatow uzywanych w praktyce
<ftpd> 21:05:44 |      marzin   | wiec wg mnie to taki niedokonczony program jak na warunki polskie
<ftpd> O tym mówię.
<CookieM_> e-administracja to kolejny niewypał polskiego państwa, ue zatrzymała cały program z powodu podejrzeń o korupcje
<marzin> uzylem skrotu myslowego ;)
<marzin> CookieM_: tj,nie mam na mysli tego konkretnego programu. Poprostu chca plik i tyle.
<marzin> wiec podejzewam ze to ta informatyzacja administracji
<marzin> dobra, lece
<CookieM_> informatyzacja administracji to kolejne etaty dla 'ich dzieci, żom imatek'
<ftpd> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> ftpd: pong
<ftpd> bastetmilo: pokaż mi id -u swojego usera z maka?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: id? Które to jest i jak mam sprawdzic?
<gjm> id -u
<gjm> W terminalu
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W terminalu, komenda.
<bastetmilo> pokazało 504
<ftpd> Ok, tx.
<ftpd> A masz tam więcej userów?
<ftpd> Ewentualnie miałaś?
<bastetmilo> tak
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Minimum trzech wiecej? ;-)
<bastetmilo> hm... możliwe
<foreste> jaka polecacie przegladarke bazujaca na firefox ?
<Voldenet> firefox
<gjm> Firefox
<ftpd> foreste: Komuś, kto wali spację przed '?' - żadnej.
<Voldenet> wybitne umysły myślą podobnie
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ok. Dziękuję, czyli od 501 leci.
<spoofy> Voldenet: ff korzysta z gecko.. na Shitdowsa 64 bit. polecam pale moon < tylko trzeba pogrzebać w about:config ;) takto to iceweasel oczywiście - bo free :P
<Voldenet> pale moon?
<ftpd> spoofy: 'fx'.
<Voldenet> te wszystkie forki do firefoksa wyglądają jak bloatware
<ftpd> spoofy: http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/releases/1.5.html
<ftpd> How do I capitalize Firefox? How do I abbreviate it?
<ftpd> Only the first letter is capitalized (so it's Firefox, not FireFox.) The preferred abbreviation is "Fx" or "fx".
<spoofy> Voldenet: Prosze sprawdź midori na webkicie - baardzo szybka przeglądarka i bardzo przyjazna - najlepsza według mnie - jak Ci nie pasuje to głoś innym tą informację że coś takiego istnieje :)
<CookieM_> fx: original and as always  - best
<ftpd> spoofy: 'tę'.
<spoofy> ftpd: uh..
<Voldenet> na webkicie
<Voldenet> i nie ma dodatków
<ftpd> Jak można walić takie błędy?
<Voldenet> nothx
<spoofy> Voldenet: a co potrzebujesz? Adblock jest..
<Voldenet> sporo
<ftpd> He he.
<ftpd> Adblocka to podobno i Opera ma.
<spoofy> Voldenet: np? Flashgot>wget? Adblock? noscript?
<Voldenet> potrzebuję firebuga, greasemonkeya, stylisha, autopagera
<ftpd> Zasysasz od kogoś .ini i jest!
<Voldenet> noscripta też potrzebuję, tak
<spoofy> Voldenet: zobacz midori i co ma od razu ;]
<Voldenet> głupia nazwa
<Voldenet> jak chińska bajka
<ftpd> No. Pomidori.
<Voldenet> midori to akurat zielony po japońsku
<spoofy> Voldenet: japońska.. a nie chińska ..
<spoofy> nie znacie się :X
<Voldenet> spoofy: Dzięki Holmes
<gjm> Voldenet: Głupia nazwa? Kazehakase jest dopiero głupia :d
<Voldenet> bo to złożenie jakieś
<spoofy> Firefox jest jak spasły świniak - dużo wszystkiego i w sumie nic konkretnego a muli... no ale wsparcie do win8 metro potrzebne jest..
<ftpd> DOKTOR ŁIND.
<ftpd> omg.
<Voldenet> no
<Diabelko> spoofy: on by nie mulił, gdyby nie głupi linuksiarze co patrzą na każdy megabajt pamięci
<Voldenet> spoofy: to znaczy?
<Diabelko> gdyby normalnie rozpakował się w ramie jak chrome, mógłby być szybszy
<Voldenet> te nowsze buildy elegancko łażą na 7
<Voldenet> jeśli chodzi o renderowanie
<Voldenet> a pamięci jeszcze mi nie zeżarł więcej niż 350M
<Voldenet> a mam cache w ramie tworzony
<Voldenet> poza tym, stać mnie na core 2 duo
<spoofy> oh nie .. tylko nie to .. firefox vs chrome.. ludzie macie 1000 róznych alternatyw... chcecie gecko wybierzcie coś na gecko co obsługuje dodatki "Fx-a"
<Voldenet> po co wybierać gówniane forki firefoxa
<CookieM_> u mnie jest teraz niecała stówa
<gjm> Chromium*
<Voldenet> skoro jest sam firefox?
<spoofy> about:config to ciemna strona w którą się nie zagląda prawda? A cache na ramie da się ustawić i chodzi szybciej np..
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> spoofy: nie wiem, ja tam mam prawie wszystko pozmieniane
<Voldenet> i mam porobnione własne dodatki do fxa
<Voldenet> np. bookmarki troszkę inaczej obsługuję
<spoofy> Voldenet: zerknij na midori - tam piszesz własne skrypty
<Voldenet> lol
<gjm> Hakink
<Voldenet> spoofy: równie dobrze mógłbym sobie postawić proxy i perlem całe strony parsować
<Voldenet> what for
<spoofy> uh nvm.. lynx da best
<Voldenet> potrzebuję czegoś jak greasemonkey właśnie
<Voldenet> tylko, że greasemonkey potrafi w gui i przemyślane foldery
<Voldenet> a np. taka opera nawala idiotycznymi rozwiązaniami w skryptowaniu
<Voldenet> nie wiem po co
<ftpd> Bo opera jest głupia.
<Voldenet> opera jest na rynku najdłużej, wymyślili karty
<Voldenet> i nigdy nie przekroczyli 5% rynku
<spoofy> https://midori.jottit.com/user_scripts
<Voldenet> nieźli cyrkowcy
<Voldenet> /home/$USER/local/share/midori/scripts
<Voldenet> co
<gjm> 21:45 < ftpd> Bo opera jest głupia.
<CookieM_> nawiedzeni ewangelizatorzy fxa ich pokonali (marcoos, gandalf i inni)
<gjm> ftpd++
<Voldenet> ten path powyżej to co jest
<Voldenet> bo ja z windowsa korzystam
<spoofy> Voldenet: umrzyj
<Voldenet> spoofy: bo?
<Voldenet> Windows jest lepszy, bo jest równie dobrze udokumentowany, a więcej płacą
<spoofy> Voldenet: tak dla zasady.. Fx jest dla Ciebie najlepszy jednak ;)
<gjm> spoofy: A może się zamknij?
<Voldenet> spoofy: firefox jest lepszy, bo ma więcej programistów, którzy nad nim pracują
<Voldenet> te forki po jakimś czasie będą z tyłu za firefoxem, niestety
<spoofy> gjm: uh.. Dobrze nie musisz w ten sposób się do mnie odnosić. Już nic nie mówię - każdy ma swoje racje i poglądy. Ja jestem za tym aby korzystać z alternatyw. Kiedyś taką alternatywą była opera, fx czy chrome.
<Voldenet> opera alternatywą?
<gjm> Każdy ma prawo mieć swoje zdanie, ja mam prawo mieć twoje hmm... gdzieś
<Voldenet> ja w życiu używałem z netscape, dillo, opery i firefoxa
<Voldenet> nigdy nie używałem IE
<gjm> skarka: Składam skarkę na foreste
<skarka> gjm: --yes
<gjm> :)
<spoofy> gjm: spoko tylko nie musisz w ten sposób się do mnie odnosić ;]
<gjm> 21:47 < spoofy> Voldenet: umrzyj
<Voldenet> gjm: ?
<gjm> Nic nic
<Voldenet> Zresztą zawsze we mnie rzucają kamieniami, jak mówię, że nie używam z linucha na desktopach
<Voldenet> ja nie wiem, kto kiedykolwiek komu wmówił, że nadmierne bezpieczeństwo i wymaganie haseł do wszystkiego jest wygodne
<Voldenet> s/ z / /
<bastetmilo> a Windows jest wygodny?
<Voldenet> średnio, ale wygodniejszy niż środowiska unixowe
<gjm> No nie wiem
<gjm> Zależy
<Voldenet> tzn. linucha zawsze mam na 2 wirtualnych maszynach
<Voldenet> i na shellu
<Voldenet> co najmniej jednym
<Voldenet> bo jednak ciężko bez grepa i skryptowania się obejść czasem
<ftpd> Dla mnie windows nie jest wygodny. Znaczy 7 już aspiruje, ale wcześniej niezbyt.
<Voldenet> bo wy jesteście od makowców
<ftpd> Jak się ma 15 okienek, weź między nimi przeskakuj.
<ftpd> W windowsie.
<spoofy> gjm: być chamskim a kulturalnie bronić swoich poglądów z lekką nutką wesołej złośliwości która dodaje rozmowie dystans to różnica..
<Voldenet> do czego 15 okien
<gjm> foreste: A tak na poważnie to http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gecko
<Diabelko> ftpd: dla mnie na W7 już takie rzeczy nie są problemem, całkiem wygodne jest aero
<Diabelko> a jeszcze jak się ściągnie program do wirtualnych pulpitów to w ogóle jest genialnie
<ftpd> Voldenet: W pracy? 6-7 połączeń ssh naraz minimum. Daj mi putty z tabami, będzie jedno.
<Voldenet> ftpd: ja to omijam jednym screenem
<ftpd> Ja mam screeny na tych hostach.
<ftpd> :P
<Voldenet> ja też
<ftpd> Wolę terminal.app z tabami
<Voldenet> kiedyś chciałem zrobić putty z tabami
<Voldenet> ale stwierdziłem, że to za dużo roboty by było, nowe termcapy pisać
<Voldenet> standard jakiś ustalić dla zakładkowania
<Voldenet> coby dało się z gnuscreenem i tmuxem np. użyć
<Voldenet> zresztą, windows ma grupowanie okien
<ftpd> Ale po co termcapy?
<skarka> screen nie jest rozwijany już
<ftpd> Voldenet: poniżej win7 to sobie wsadź to grupowanie, okejka?
<ftpd> Jak mam mieć na pasku jeden napisy 'putty' rozwijany na 20 wierszy, to nie widzę tego.
<ftpd> Zresztą, w 7 powyżej trzech też jest tak-sobie.
<Voldenet> ftpd: xp też ma grupowanie
<Voldenet> fakt, nie działa to tak fajnie jak compizowe grupowanie
<Diabelko> grupowanie z xp to sobie wsadź w gardło i wyciągnij przez... ;)
<Voldenet> nos?
<Diabelko> nope
<Voldenet> ucho
<Diabelko> nope
<Voldenet> jakie jeszcze wyprowadzenia mi zostały
<Voldenet> ohwait
<foreste> gjm
<foreste> szukam kazehakase
<gjm> foreste
<foreste> skompilowanej
<foreste> pod 32b
<bastetmilo> myslałam, ze chodzi mu o kazka
<skarka> wujek google ci pomoże
<skarka> a raczej pomorze
<gjm> "Szukając szukajcie, a nie trollujcie"
<skarka> a potem mazowsze
<foreste> znajduje same zroodla
<ftpd> Skompiluj emacsem przez sendmail.
<qermit> dlaczego ja mam takie specyficzne problemy :(
<gjm> foreste: Jakie distro?
<foreste> archlinux
<gjm> Moment, moment...
<bastetmilo> foreste: kanał Ci sie pomylił
<gjm> Pomyliły mi się okna?
<foreste> jest w aur ale jest jakis blad
<foreste> wystarczy sam soft
<skarka> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=47749
<foreste> w tar.gz
<skarka> biacz
<gjm> "jest jakis blad"
<ftpd> U archowców to chyba normalny sposób porozumiewania się!
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Ej, w sumie, może przeinstaluję insomniaca na archa, dla zabawy.
<bastetmilo> jaki parch taki błąd
<gjm> Flejm off
<Diabelko> ftpd: DUNT
<ftpd> insomniac /srv/home # ls | wc -l
<ftpd> 41
<ftpd> Tylko jak im powiedzieć...
<gjm> foreste: Wydaje mi się że zadajesz pytanie w nieodpowiednim miejscu, w dodatku głupie
<ftpd> :P
<gjm> ftpd: "Mieliśmy małe problemy, witam na Archu"
<foreste> niekoniecznie pakiet archa
<ftpd> Nie no, musiałbym gdzieś przenieść.
<Diabelko> nie ma to jak zamienić małe problemy, w jeden duży problem
<ftpd> Dane, te sprawy.
<ftpd> passwd by mi się przeniósł?
<foreste> tylko szukam binarki
<ftpd> W sensie, shadow.
<gjm> Nie wierzę w niego
<foreste> tak jak przy ff robia
<ftpd> foreste: 'fx', kretynie. Idź już.
<Diabelko> ftpd: myślę, że shadow wszędzie używa tego samego kodowania
<Diabelko> w sensie, wszędzie obecnie
<Diabelko> bo wiadomo, że to się zmieniało
<ftpd> Kiedyś z freebsd na gentoo przeniosłem. Albo odwrotnie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Diabelko> ftpd: zainstaluj to na jakimś VM i sprawdź
<Diabelko> najprościej
<ftpd> W ogóle, to chciałbym freebsd, ale na openvz to tak słabo.
<gjm> Ej, strolluję trochę!
<gjm> foreste: #archlinux-pl
<gjm> :>
<gjm> Wkurzą się na mnie
<bastetmilo> gjm: a on nie ma tam bana czy cos?
<gjm> Nie
<drathir> re
<drathir> gjm: idzie jakos kolejnosc okien przestawic w irssi?
<skarka> drathir: /window move numer
<drathir> skarka: dzieki juz sprawdzam...
<gjm> Dokładnie
<drathir> skarka: elegancko dziala... dzieki jeszcze raz...
<drathir> kurczaki pol dnia bez irca i teraz jeszcze okienka od nowa ustawiac...
<ftpd> Lol.
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<ftpd> Czus.
<drathir> bastetmilo: kolorowychh...
<jacekowski> ftpd: i jak tam u was
<jacekowski> ftpd: pol roku za darmo udalo sie wynegocjowac
<ftpd> jacekowski: No idea. Był dzisiaj Grzybek u nas, ale nie wiem, co tam dogadali.
<qermit> jakie są relacje między e24cloud a gg
<drathir> qermit: czasem nie chodzi Ci o gadulcowy dysk?
<drathir> podobno jakis czas temu uruchomili chmure storage iles tam sie ma do wykorzystania wysyla sie pliki do okreslonego transportu chyba gg , ale czy to to to nie mam pojecia hrhr
<qermit> drathir: zastanawiam sie czy gadupadu nie maczało w tym rąk
<qermit> ide spać
<drathir> qermit: kolorowych...
<Voldenet> w ogóle na tym archlinux nie trollują
<Voldenet> słabo
<dweller> Voldenet: bo tam przylazłeś
<Voldenet> jakieś casualowe talki o tym
<Voldenet> jak ktoś się wprowadził
<Voldenet> co to kurwa jest
<Voldenet> za przeproszeniem
<dweller> coś czego tu nie ma
<dweller> zapomniałeś napisac o umawianiu się nba piwo w łikendy i takie tam
<ftpd> Ble.
<ftpd> Windows8 nie widzi mojej sieciówki.
<Voldenet> co ty masz za sieciówkę?
<Voldenet> zakładam, że nie realteka
<konradb> 1st
<foreste> windows 8 preview fail*
<foreste> na powaznbie
<foreste> wejdz na windows update
<foreste> sekcja stery
<ftpd> foreste: Jesteś kretynem. Nie mając sieci wejdę na windows update, jasne.
<foreste> to uzyj aero2
<gjm> Nie zniżaj się do jego poziomu :)
<foreste> lub
<gjm> Chociaż...
<foreste> od kolegi kolezanki
<gjm> foreste: Czy ty jesteś mądry?
<ftpd> Voldenet:
<ftpd>  Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0xD6)
<ftpd>   Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.198.4.20)
<foreste> pozycz modem usb play orange etc
<Voldenet> ach, broadcom
<Voldenet> spodziewałem się
<ftpd> No.
<gjm> Miałem takiego chyba i mi działał
<ftpd> Najlepsze, że sterowniki, co zasysa Bootcamp Assistant mówią, że 'nie działają na nie-win7'.
<Voldenet> Lol. ;D
<ftpd> A jak się kliknie troubleshooting 'kiedyś mi działało', odpalają się.
<ftpd> Także właśnie ssam bootcampową paczkę.
<Voldenet> ja tam się nie bawię w customer's preview
<Voldenet> a jak wyjdzie 8 to zainstaluję sobie na stacjonarnym, bo net 4.5 na xp nie ma
<Voldenet> i trzeba już kasę na nową wersję windowsa przeznaczyć
<Voldenet> tzn. .net 4.5
<ftpd> Ja chyba nie umiałbym na metro pracować non toper.
<Voldenet> podejrzewam, że wszystko to kwestia opanowanych gestów i skrótów klawiaturowych
<Voldenet> tego drugiego raczej
<Voldenet> na xp i 7 skróty BARDZO dużo robią
<Voldenet> już od takich prostych, typu win+p win+spacja win+d
<Voldenet> a jak już się opanuje win+123456 i jakie okienka ma się poukładane, to praca z laptopem to naprawdę fajna rzecz
<foreste> na windows 8 praca to jak motyka na ksiezyc ;D
<ftpd> gjm:
<ftpd> gjm: Ja praktycznie nie mam ignorów.
<ftpd> Ale inaczej się nie da.
<ftpd> foreste: PLONK
<ftpd> Uff.
<gjm> Nie no, rozumiem
<foreste> jezu ale sztywni
<gjm> :>
<ftpd> ?
<gjm> 00:18 < foreste> jezu ale sztywni
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> foreste: nie gadaj, dopóki nie zobaczysz wersji finalnej
<Voldenet> bo tak o release candidate to można mówić wiele rzeczy, zresztą whistler też mało imponujący był
<foreste> pracowalem na win8
<Voldenet> ale jako xp utrzymał się na rynku (nadal się trzyma) 10 lat
<Voldenet> nie, nie pracowałeś, bo jeszcze nie wyszedł
<foreste> jedyny plus ze szybciej dziala
<Voldenet> chyba, że mnie coś ominęło
<foreste> od win 7
<foreste> i zajmuje ok 450mb
<Voldenet> win 8 będzie dopiero za 3 miechy
<foreste> a win 7 ok 800mb
<Voldenet> w 3 miechy to da się napisać od nowa połowę systemu
<Voldenet> jak się przyłożą
<foreste> 1 wersje developer previev mialem
<foreste> potem przegladalem nowe
<Voldenet> kilka dni temu nowy wyszedł
<foreste> zmiany kosmetyczne
<foreste> bo developer byl stabilny dosyc
<foreste> wtedy jeszcze dalo wylaczyc durne metro
<Voldenet> wiesz, całe gui mogą jeszcze przerobić
<Voldenet> mogą się rozmyślić
<foreste> przestazala technologia
<Voldenet> no, bawiłem się metro
<Voldenet> fajnie to wygląda od strony programistycznej
<ftpd> 'bawiłem się' to idealne określenie.
<Voldenet> xaml to kosmiczny pomysł
<Voldenet> ale w praktyce jest to dość wygodne
<foreste> ale od puktu uzytkownika to kurwicy mozna bylo dostac
<Voldenet> no, liczę na to, że to poprawią
<Voldenet> zresztą ludzie teraz używają visty i chwalą
<foreste> przy postawowych czynnosciach
<Voldenet> bo, o ile na początku były problemy, to teraz już nie jest tak źle
<Voldenet> MS zapowiada zmiany GUI, zresztą
<gjm> No
<foreste> Voldenet:  ja lubie nowinki i linuxie i win przynajmniej testowac
<gjm> foreste: Zrozumiałeś?
<foreste> gjm nie byj swiety
<foreste> sam zaszuwasz blednym tekstami
<gjm> Popracuj nad poziomem wypowiedzi
<ftpd> Nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy po kicku włażą na kanał tylko po to, żeby naubliżać.
<ftpd> To jest chyba szczyt kretynizmu.
<gjm> Odwal się od Tamudżyna
<ftpd> ;-)
<m477> ?
<gjm> Dobranoc
<ftpd> cz
<m477> nie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-06
 * drathir czuwa...
<drathir> przekliniaka wcielo :/
<m477> :))
<m477> psychodela
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Wizard> Cześć
<bastetmilo> ale fajnie, że jutro wolne - wyśpie się
<shpaq> mornin'
<panx> kurde aktualizował ktoś soft do andka?
<panx> w tablecie czy komórce?
<DaZ> ktoś pewnie tak
<bastetmilo> ja tam coś aktualizuje na komórce
<Wizard> panx: #android, raus.
<panx> niema takiego kanału haha! mam cie ;]
<panx> szukam w goolach ale nie mam satysfkcionującej odpowiedzi
<panx> nic nie piszą, pisza że możesz zrobić... ale czy system się nie wysypie bez wipe to nie wiem
<bastetmilo> panx: i tak pytasz na złym kanale
<panx> wiem
<gjm> Bry
<panx> testował ktoś jajko 3.4?
<panx> to już dobry kanał :D
<Wizard> Ja ostatnio 9.0 testowałem ;]
<Wizard> 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<Wizard> Takie mam teraz.
<Wizard> Nie używam jajek spoza repo, bie ma takiej potrzeby.
<panx> Wizard, tak zresztą coś wspominałeś o repo :) że coś tam nie coś tam.
<bastetmilo> coś tam nie coś tam - a ze mnie się śmieją jak tak mówię:>
<panx> bastetmilo, ++
<gjm> Dobra, bbl
<Wizard> Pa, gjm.
<onedeep69> czesc
<spass> o/
<onedeep69> jak z konsoli linux dostac sie do udostepnionych folderow pod windows?
<TheNumb> onedeep69: podmontuj zasoby w sambie i przejdź do folderu.
<onedeep69> jedyna droga?
<TheNumb> A jak inaczej?
<TheNumb> ;x
<DaZ> odpal ssh na windowsie :f
<TheNumb> onedeep69: odpal ftpd na windowsie.
<onedeep69> no tak
<DaZ> ssh najlepsz.
<sajimon> TheNumb: to nie ma polecenia "otoczenie sieciowe" ?:P
<TheNumb> ftpd: ;D
<onedeep69> bo testuje shit w lanie
<onedeep69> jak z windows pcham do linuxa po kablu to idzie 2MB/s
<onedeep69> jak z niego sciagam to 7-8MB/s
<TheNumb> onedeep69: bo smb jest gówniane
<onedeep69> po ftpd pomiary
<onedeep69> to samo po sftp i smb
<TheNumb> Albo masz syfiasty router.
<onedeep69> 1043nd
<onedeep69> o dziwo zachwalany na tym kanale :)
<TheNumb> No to masz karty 100Mbps
<TheNumb> ;-)
<onedeep69> dwitch gigabit
<onedeep69> fakt, na linux jest karta 100mbit
<TheNumb> Zobacz czy masz ustawione w 1gbps
<onedeep69> ale dalej troche maly upload 2MB/s
<onedeep69> wifi 150mbit, powuinno byc 300 ale to chyba tylko na pudelku od tego routera
<TheNumb> onedeep69: u mnie jest też 150 Mbps ;-)
<TheNumb> Nawet 130
<TheNumb> ;p
<onedeep69> 130 max mialem pod openwrt :)
<onedeep69> wiec wiem co tam masz na nim :)
<TheNumb> openwrt
<onedeep69> mount.smbfs to jest czescia samby?
<onedeep69> bo ani tego wyzej, ani smbmnt ani mount -t smbfs
<onedeep69> nie mam..
<TheNumb> onedeep69: a gdzie chcesz zamontować ten fs?
<onedeep69> na win7 mam udostepniony folder testowo
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> A zainstalowałeś sambę?
<onedeep69> i na linuxie chce go podmontowac i cos wrzucic na niego
<onedeep69> TheNumb: tak
<onedeep69> :)
<TheNumb> onedeep69: ale wiesz, że musisz to zrobić jako root, co nie?
<onedeep69> nie w tym kierunku idziesz
<TheNumb> onedeep69: to poszukaj rozwiązania w internecie.
<onedeep69> szukam caly czas w miedzyczasie
<onedeep69> hm
<onedeep69> jak inicjuje sciaganie pod windows z linuxa jest 7MB/s
<onedeep69> ale jak z linuxa chce wypchnac do windowsa to 1.8MB/s
<TheNumb> onedeep69: bo to smb <:
<onedeep69> kurna
<onedeep69> kolejna ciekawostka, per file leci 2-3Mbitm, ale jak odpale drugie pobieranie to na obu leci to samo
<onedeep69> trzecie to samo
<onedeep69> na trzech pobieraniach w sumie idzie jakies 8-9 Mbit
<onedeep69> ale na jednym nie przekracza 2-3 Mbit
<onedeep69> meksyk
<spoofy> Powitać. onedeep69 przyczyn może być wiele w sumie.. w win7 zainstaluj może stery do kart sieciowych
<spoofy> onedeep69: powinno pomóc a nie zaszkodzi ;) na forach gadają o tym.
<onedeep69> spoofy: drivery sa najnowsze
<onedeep69> im wiecej testow robie to coraz bardziej jestem zmieszany
<onedeep69> bo juz nie wiem gdzie lezy problem, czy windows, czy router, czy linux,
<spoofy> onedeep69: moim zdaniem windows.. niewiem wyłącz ipv6, qos inne pierdoły
<spoofy> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7itproperf/thread/4537c7b6-9761-41c5-8b47-0ecb831c8575/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cgyhe5d> (at social.technet.microsoft.com)
<onedeep69> 6 krokow?
<onedeep69> juz za mna
<spoofy> onedeep69: uh.. żeby wykliczyć czy to win czy linux czy co innego zbootuj live cd z linuchem i sprawdź ;)
<onedeep69> jak pod windowsem wyemuluje linuxa bedzie raczej dobrze nie?
<onedeep69> w pracy siedze, nie mam mozliwosci fizycznie zabootowac livecd :)
<spoofy> onedeep69: w sumie.. ale nadal może być to kwestia ustawień karty ;]
<spoofy> onedeep69: spróbuj na wirtualce postawić jakiegoś xpka
<onedeep69> spoofy: to samo po wifi jak i po kablu, a to dwie karty
<onedeep69> wiec szanse spadaja
<onedeep69> spoofy: a xp to nawet mam :)
<spoofy> onedeep69: a widziałeś > DisableBandwithThrottling > HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\LanmanWorkstation\Parametrs
<spoofy> i na tym forum microshitu tekst kolesia > "What the ____ is wrong with windows 7 network file transfers?"
<jacekowski> problem z wolna samba to akurat linux
<jacekowski> a nie windows
<onedeep69> :)
<jacekowski> implementacja szyfrowania w sambie jest, suboptymalna jakby to powiedziec
<onedeep69> juz sprawdzam na windows xp
<spoofy> niewiem dawno nie używałem samby.
<onedeep69> a mozna cos zamiast samby? :)
<jacekowski> nie ma nic
<jacekowski> chyba ze NFS
<spoofy> onedeep69: cygwin + sftp?
<jacekowski> NFS pod windowsem dziala bardzo ladnie
<jacekowski> szczerze mowiac, NFS dziala pod windowsem lepiej niz CIFS
<onedeep69> sftp to samo co samba
<onedeep69> mowie o winscp i kopiowanie w jedno jak i druga strone po lan
<onedeep69> to samo
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> sftp to nei jest samba
<onedeep69> wiem
<jacekowski> samba to SMB/CIFS
<jacekowski> a sftp to sftp
<onedeep69> to samo mam na mysli z efektami :)
<jacekowski> no wiec tak
<jacekowski> obciazenie procka jakie masz podczas kopiowania
<onedeep69> 10% max
<onedeep69> dwa rdzenie
<onedeep69> na windows 4
<onedeep69> wiec odpada
<onedeep69> win xp to samo, ale podkreslam, emulowany
<jacekowski> emulowany w czym?
<jacekowski> VB
<onedeep69> tak
<onedeep69> najlepiej po ftp idzie
<onedeep69> jak z windy sciagam to mam 7-8 Mbit
<onedeep69> jak uploaduje tez po ftp to tylko 2 mbit
<onedeep69> skad taka niesynchronicznosc
<jacekowski> z virtualboxa
<jacekowski> daj mi cos tylko zobaczyc
<onedeep69> ok
<jacekowski> jaka masz konfiguracje sieci?
<jacekowski> w vb
<onedeep69> bridged
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> a w advanced jaka masz karte wybrana?
<jacekowski> i zmien na paravirtualized network
<onedeep69> pcnet-fast III
<jacekowski> zmien na paravirtualized
<jacekowski> albo na intela przynajmniej
<onedeep69> ok
<onedeep69> zmienione, robie testy
<jacekowski> zrestartowac musisz
<jacekowski> goscia
<jacekowski> i zainstalowac sterowniki
<onedeep69> zauwazylem
<onedeep69> :)
<onedeep69> oby poszlo z automatu :)
<onedeep69> stery
<onedeep69> no nie poszlo
<onedeep69> vboxadditions nie powinno zalatwic sprawy?
<onedeep69> nie zalatwilo
<onedeep69> ustawiam intela
<jacekowski> musisz drivery miec
<jacekowski> to sa te same co do kvm
<jacekowski> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers
<onedeep69> ok zobaczym
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ciągle nie doszło :(
<jacekowski> ftpd: a dostales potwierdzenie?
<jacekowski> ftpd: i numer do sledzenia?
<jacekowski> ftpd: z dhl global forwarding
<ftpd> jacekowski: Dostałem maila, że my order has been shipped. W sobotę o 6:00 rano (CEST).
<ftpd> jacekowski: I tam był tracking number, którego na stronie dhl global forwarding nie wyszukuje.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> bo to idzie do centrum dystrybucyjnego TI w europie
<jacekowski> i stamtad do ciebie
<ftpd> No no, w Holandii.
<jacekowski> bo to jakies EORI regulacje wymagaja
<jacekowski> Ordered on:4/25/2012 9:28:09 AM
<jacekowski> Thu, 26 Apr, 2012 05:19
<ftpd> Generalnie: dostałem maila 'potwierdzenie zamówienia, waiting for shippment', potem 'your order has been shipped' + PONOWNIE 'potwierdzenie zamówienia, waiting for shippment'.
<jacekowski> dostalem emaila ze shipped
<ftpd> jacekowski: Czyli podejrzewam, że dotarło do tego centrum w Europie i 'jest w drodze' do mnie.
<ftpd> Natomiast nie mam żadnego tracking ID tej przesyłki już w Europie.
<jacekowski> no mi tez nie dali
<ftpd> No spoko, póki co grzecznie czekam. Spodziewam się, że shipment z .us do .pl chwilę trwa.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> ale hmm, bylo w domu juz w poniedzialek 30 kwietnia
<jacekowski> 3 dni to szlo
<ftpd> Ale skoro w sobotę o 6:00 CEST 'było' w Holandii...
<jacekowski> chyba nie
<ftpd> No to dziś powinno być u mnie.
<jacekowski> to chyba w sobote z usa wyjechalo
<jacekowski> kiedy zamowiles?
<ftpd> I napisali 'has been shipped'?
<ftpd> jacekowski: W środę.
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> jeszcze sie skonczy tym ze na poczcie zajebali
<ftpd> Poczcie?
<jacekowski> metafora taka
<ftpd> A to w .eu nie idzie też kurierem?
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Status: Order Placed, Payment Authorized
<ftpd> Jaki masz status po 'prawdziwym' dostarczeniu na stronie ti?
<ftpd> Najlepsze, że zamawiałem 30. maja 2012 i na stronie mam Est. Ship Date 05/30/2012.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ile u Ciebie zajęło od zamówienia do prawdziwego dostarczenia do Ciebie?
<jacekowski> zamowilem w srode 25 kwietnia
<jacekowski> w sobote bylo u mnie
<ftpd> W sobotę Ci kurier dostarczył?
<jacekowski> albo poniedzialek
<ftpd> Najs.
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> zerkne na kalendarz
<ftpd> 30. kwietnia to był poniedziałek.
<jacekowski> i maile
<ftpd> Haha, ale śmiesznie. 'Unfortunatelly, the UI has stopped' w andku.
<ftpd> I mam teraz same ikonki.
<jacekowski> ta, w sobote
<ftpd> Czyli już 28. kwietnia? Grubo.
<ftpd> Zadzwonię do DHL z tym numerem przesyłki, co go na stronie nie ma.
<jacekowski> ftpd: to jest 3 dni jednak
<ftpd> Miły Pan z supportu TI powiedział, że jak do jutra nie będzie, to mam mu dać znać, bo to dziwne i spróbuje znaleźć.
<jacekowski> raz mi paczka szla 4 dni, ale dlatego ze fedex dal dupy
<jacekowski> i paczka 3 razy leciala przez ocean
<ftpd> Jest jeszcze szansa, że to jeździ u kuriera po Poznaniu, bo ja całe dnie w pracy, a współlokator może spać.
<ftpd> Dlatego bardzo chciałbym tracking number aktualny.
<onedeep69> jacekowski: to samo, pod ftp (ftpd) sciagam z linuxa 6-7Mbit, wysylam 2Mbit
<onedeep69> stery zainstalowane i uzyta karta sugerowana wczesniej
<onedeep69> pod win xp
<onedeep69> wysylanie idzie jak krew z nosa
<ftpd> jacekowski: jeszcze dwie sprawy. 1) Ten 'tracking number' w mailu 'your orders has been shipped' zawiera w sobie string 'TI'? 2) dostałeś takiego maila w dniu dostarczenia przesyłki, tak?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> dostalem tylko w momencie wyslania
<ftpd> Ok.
<jacekowski> nastepnego nia po zamowieniu
<jacekowski> nastepnego dnia*
<buharin> umie ktos sie poslugiwac fitnessem?
<bastetmilo> buharin: czym?
<buharin> testy akceptacyjne
<bastetmilo> aa. FitNesse.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Przyjechało!
<jacekowski> ftpd: a
<jacekowski> ftpd: ktory masz wkoncu
<jacekowski> cyfrowy?
<ftpd> jacekowski: Tak, ten najnowszy model z BT 4.0
<ftpd> Ten, co wyszedł 22. maja
<jacekowski> ktory firmware masz?
<jacekowski> nawet nie wiedzialem ze 3.0 jest
<jacekowski> a ten juz 4.0 ma
<ftpd> jacekowski: Nie wiem, mam go w domu, a jestem w pracy. Powiedz, jak sprawdzić, to Ci napiszę, jak będę na miejscu.
<jacekowski> guzik naciskasz
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> lewy gorny
<jacekowski> i ci pokazuje
<jacekowski> wersje wszystkiego
<ftpd> A inne przyciski do czego są?
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> swiatelko, menu i takie tam
<ftpd> kk
<ftpd> A muzyką się jak steruje?
<jacekowski> prawy gorny naciskasz
<jacekowski> i ci pokazuje menu do tego
<ftpd> aj, nie ten bind.
<kamiljk8> nie banujta auto-joina tworze, z gory przepraszam...
<gjm> Re
<Wizard> Gentoo ricer.
<Wizard> Takie rozdawali dawno temu.
<jacekowski> ftpd: az sie dziwie ze do domu nie zapierdalasz po ten zegarek
<Wizard> Ja poszedłem na #freenode i usunąłem tatuaż.
<ftpd> jacekowski: W pracy jestem.
<jacekowski> Wizard: zachowuj sie
<jacekowski> ftpd: no sie dziwie ze nie lecisz do domu na jakiejs przerwie albo cos
<ftpd> jacekowski: Za daleko.
<rootant> o/
<rootant> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> rootant: pong
<bastetmilo> jak kot?
<rootant> żyje i rusza się więcej
<bastetmilo> O. Super.
<rootant> ojciec znalazł dla niego pomieszczenie
<rootant> zaraz do niego zajrzę
<rootant> ale nie mamy kociego mleka
<bastetmilo> To dawaj wodę
<bastetmilo> i mięsko
<rootant> dajemy mięska i krowie nleko z kauflanda
<rootant> mięskao*
<bastetmilo> Nie dawaj mu zwykłego mleka!
<rootant> wody nie chciał ruszać
<Ashiren> ahhh
<Ashiren> mmmm
<Ashiren> :# :3 :3
<bastetmilo> chyba że jest dostępne to o obniżonej zawartości laztozy
<bastetmilo> laktozy
<rootant> nic mu nie będzie
<rootant> brb
<bastetmilo> rootant: masz 100% pewność
<bastetmilo> :?
<Ashiren> :O
<bastetmilo> Ja bym nie zaryzykowała
<bastetmilo> Kup mu dobrą kocią karmę dla kociąt: carny kitten w puszce, Royal Canine/Hill dla kociąt suche - suche namocz w wodzie.
<bastetmilo> A spodeczek z wodą postaw kotu na stałe.
<jacekowski> kota utopic
<jacekowski> albo przejechac
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: sam się utop bucu
<rootant> bastetmilo: ma strasznie zaropiałe oczy
<rootant> musialem mu jedno na siłę otworzyć
<rootant> bo się zakleiło ropą
<bastetmilo> rootant: to koci katar - musisz pójść z nim do weta...
<rootant> coś się wymyśli
<rootant> dobra, a puki co spadam, thx
<jacekowski> nic na sile z kotem bo cie zje
<jacekowski> albo podrapie dotkliwie w najlepszym wypadku
<ftpd> "puki" :(
<bastetmilo> Już ja widzę jak kocie maleństwo kogoś pożera
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: shreka nie widzialas
<bastetmilo> widziałam
<drathir> jacekowski: nie wszystkie koty za pomoc odgryzc rece chca hrhr
<drathir> swoja droga ciekawe czy rumianek dla kota bylby za mocny...
<bastetmilo> drathir: rumianku się nie stosuje u kotów, tylko napar z bławatka
<bastetmilo> rumianek jeszcze bardziej to rozbabrze
<drathir> bastetmilo: wlasnie nie bylem pewien nie kazda rzecz co u ludzi pomaga u zwierzat tez...
<drathir> postaram sie zapamietac na przyszlosc... a to idzie latwo dostac? pospolite to to?
<bastetmilo> drathir: tak, w każdym zielarskim (w aptece też powinno być)
<ftpd> jacekowski: Który masz firmware? I czy używasz stockowej apki, 0.2.6?
<jacekowski> ftpd: uzywam niestockowej appki
<jacekowski> ftpd: tej http://www.metawatch.org/forums/thread/439/
<jacekowski> ftpd: a firmware mam 0.10.5-ft1
<ftpd> jacekowski: lepsiejsza jest ta apka?
<jacekowski> ta
<ftpd> Dobra, to jadę do chaty.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Się pobawić.
<jacekowski> dlugo wytrzymales
<jacekowski> a dojedziesz do domu i sie okaze ze to nie to
<ftpd> Pracuję do 18:00.
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> no to jeszcze godzine
<jacekowski> od ktorej?
<ftpd> Od 10:00.
<jacekowski> do dupy troche
<ftpd> Czemu?
<jacekowski> bo wszystko zamkniete
<ftpd> Mam być 'między 7 a 10 i siedzieć 8 godzin'.
<ftpd> Także jak potrzebuję czegoś, zmieniam te godziny, w sensie np. wbijam na 8:00.
<ftpd> Ale zwykle 10:00, bo nie lubię wstawać.
<ftpd> Ideałem dla mnie byłoby pracować 14-22.
<ftpd> Albo coś takiego.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: i co? Po pracy od razu spać?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: W życiu. Na piwo.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ja żyję nocami. bardzo rzadko zasypiam przed 2:00-3:00.
<bastetmilo> też bym tak chciała znów :)
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> no ale... o 5.00 trzeba wstać
<ftpd> No, to ja 8:30.
<ftpd> A jak wrócę na Grunwald mieszkać, to 9:30.
<ftpd> 5 minut fajka, 10 prysznic, 5 spakowanie, 10 droga.
<ftpd> I na 10:00 jestem w robocie.
<bastetmilo> ciekawe czy mnie się uda załatwić mieszkanie blisko pracy.
<ftpd> No ja przez miesiąc mam trzeci świat.
<ftpd> Ale wracam tu na fyrtel.
<bastetmilo> dobra... ja mogę się powolutku pakować.
<gjm> Hihihi
<jacekowski> ftpd: ja mam do pracy na 9
<jacekowski> ftpd: wstaje kolo 7:30
<jacekowski> ftpd: zerkam na laptopa i w ogole tak do okolo 8:00-8:10
<jacekowski> potem prysznic i potem znowu patrze na komputer i okolo 8:45 wychodze
<jacekowski> nie chcialbym tak zeby sie musiec spieszyc
<julia> hej
<julia> czy mógłby mi ktoś poradzić
<julia> na museeq?
<julia> bo nie mogę ściagać i nie wiem czemu
<julia> może to być przez firewall zewnętrzny?
<gjm> Kobieta? O kurde, pomogę
<Wizard> A co to jest museeq?
<Wizard> gjm: Śmierdzi OT na kilometr.
<julia> Wizard: linuxowy klient soulseka
<Wizard> To ja odpadam, bo nawet nie wiem co to :P
<Wizard> Spójrz w logi ;)
<gjm> Wizard: http://www.wykop.pl/link/1160725/elementaryos-luna-nowa-jakosc-w-swiecie-linuksa/#comment-10338327
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c34gswf> (at www.wykop.pl)
<gjm> To tak przy okazji koiet na irc
<gjm> julia: Jednak nie pomogę :<
<Wizard> julia: Odpal z terminala i zobacz, czy czymś pluje.
<Wizard> Hmm. Jak zamontować UFS pod linuksem? :D
<julia> ok
<Wizard> Co ok?
<julia> sprawdzę czy pomoże :)
<drathir> gjm: a skad wiesz ze to nie wilk w owczej skorze?
<CookieM_> Museek+ is a file-sharing application for the Soulseek peer-to-peer network.
<CookieM_> It's a fork of Museek which now includes nearly all features supported by
<CookieM_> the official closed-source Soulseek client (Room Searching, Buddy-only
<CookieM_> shares, Interests, Banlists, Ignorelists, Icon Themes, Font/Color selecting,
<CookieM_> etc.)
<CookieM_> QT client.
<gjm> CookieM_: Motyla noga, nie wklejaj na kanał
<gjm> drathir: Właśnie nie wiem
<CookieM_> przepraszam
<ftpd> jacekowski: ping?
<macer1> witam
<macer1> poszukuję drajverów do gamepadów tracer
<macer1> może ktoś coś wie :D
<macer1> nie działają ootb...
<macer1> rozpoznaje go itp ale nie dochodzą żadne sygnały przy naciskaniu przycisków
 * Wizard ziewa.
<jacekowski> ftpd: pong
<ftpd> jacekowski: nie umiem sterowac muzyką :(
<jacekowski> tzn.?
<ftpd> No leci muzyka z telefonu
<jacekowski> ktory masz firmware?
<ftpd> u jak mam na zegarku teges?
<ftpd> 0.8.0
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> uaktualnij
<ftpd> Jak?
<ftpd> Jest opis tylko na windows.
<ftpd> :(
<jacekowski> nie masz windowsa?
<ftpd> Nie no, maka mam.
<jacekowski> bootcamp?
<ftpd> Nie mam czasu na instalkę teraz.
<ftpd> I nie umiem zrobić czarnego ekranu, ble.
<drathir> ftpd: badz hardcoremi i przez wine...
<jacekowski> http://homepage.mac.com/skimu/msp430/dfw/index.html
<jacekowski> ftpd: to chyba zadziala
<ftpd> W ogóle jakoś tak nie uaktualnia się ten home screen
<jacekowski> tzn.?
<Wizard> Łe błeże..
<ftpd> A w managerze mam 'connecting' ciągle.
<Wizard> Maki, windowsy, zegarki, home screeny.
<ftpd> idę czytać doca.
<Wizard> Wszystko, tylko nie Ubuntu :P
<jacekowski> ftpd: sparowales?
<ftpd> jacekowski: no tak
<ftpd> zmienilem w apce weather z dallasa na poznan, a on dalej dallas
<jacekowski> a, weather underground jest lepsze od google maps
<jacekowski> google weather*
<jacekowski> tylko zarejestrowac sie po darmowy klucz musisz
<Wizard> Zegarek z androidem?
<ftpd> poki co mi poazuje tylko godzine
<gjm> ftpd: Zacząłeś pisać z małej litery, to nie Ty!
<ftpd> Bo przeżywam.
<ftpd> Ma 'connecting' ciągle.
<jacekowski> zrestartuj zegarek
<CookieM_> http://tnij.org/qyzu
<ftpd> jak?
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> prawy dolny przycik
<jacekowski> do menu wejdzie
<jacekowski> i potem na ktorejs stronie menu gorny prawy krotko nacisnij
<ftpd> ok
<ftpd> gorny lewy
<ftpd> On mi co moment gasnie, chyba przez pusta baterie.
<ftpd> Dam mu z pol godziny.
<Wizard> julek: Masz coś wspólnego z julia? :P
<ftpd> jacekowski: nie, on zgasl po resecie. Jak odpalic?
<julek> Wizard: czesc, nie mam chyba
<julek> nie wiem kto to
<julek> mam 5 z mechaniki kwantowej, zaszalałem
<ftpd> jacekowski: dobra, niby jest si. Ale za cholerę nie wiem, jak mu zmienić to miasto.
<drathir> Wizard: ja tam mecze jeszcze co innego... 'YXJjaGEK'
<jacekowski> ftpd: jak baterii malo to BT sie wylacza
<drathir> jacekowski: lol "zrestartuj zegarek"
<ftpd> jacekowski: lol
<Wizard> julek: Gratulacje.
<Wizard> julek: Wiesz gdzie jesteś, czy znasz swoją prędkość? :>
<Wizard> drathir: Nie lubię
<julek> Wizard: chodzilo o pęd
<Wizard> drathir: Ja męczę UEMtQlNEIGkgRnJlZUJTRC4gTGludWtzIHNzaWUuCg==.
<drathir> Wizard: wiem wiem... ale serwerka probuje postawic, zobaczyc czy doza roznica w zuzyciu zasobow od debiana...
<Wizard> Na serwer to się nie nadaje.
<Wizard> Za dużo aktualizacji, drathir.
<drathir> Wizard: to drugie mialem na wirtualce, ale troche za duzo nauki wszystkich komend od nowa... choc nie wylkuczam ze kiedys jeszcze podejscie zrobie...
<Wizard> Ja powiedzmy znam na wylot.
<Wizard> Tylko trochę wyszedłem z wprawy.
<drathir> Wizard: duzo? ostatnio ktos ponas 1gb jak dobrze pamietam aktualizacje robil, wiec mozesz czas sobie wyobrazic ile nie bylo robione... Ale to taki domowy serwerek, na live debian pewniejszy...
<drathir> Wizard: ale az tak bardzo od linux way nie powinno sie roznic zapewne... no i ze sterownikami z tego co pamietam czasem sa przeboje...
<ftpd> jacekowski: jeszcze mi powiedz, jak masz miasto wpisane.
<ftpd> jacekowski: do pogody
<ftpd> bo mi 'Poznan,PL' cos nie funguje
<Wizard> drathir: Są.
<jacekowski> ja mam ustawione na automat
<drathir> ftpd: a jak zegarki sie zblizaja do siebie dwa rozne to zaczynaja ze soba rozmawiac?
<ftpd> jacekowski: gdzie to mozna ustawic? Ja nie widze w tej apce.
<jacekowski> use geolocation
<jacekowski> a ty masz appke z marketu?
<jacekowski> czy ta druga
<ftpd> druga
<jacekowski> no to powinna byc opcja
<ftpd> dobra, jestem niby zarejestrowany na weather underground
<ftpd> I gdzie niby daja ten key?
<jacekowski> masz to darmowe konto
<jacekowski> to powinno wyswietlac
<jacekowski> gdzies na ekranie
<ftpd> ta, mam. Pojebany
<ftpd> no ok, niby wpisałem.
<ftpd> jak go teraz zmusic, zeby zrobil se update?
<jacekowski> w test jest refresh location i refresh weather
<jacekowski> ale masz wlaczona geolokacje w programie?
<ftpd> tak
<ftpd> zobacze apke z marketu, sec
<ftpd> jacekowski: Ogarnalem niby. Na koniec: ladujesz go czasem z gniazdka, czy tylko z komputera?
<bastetmilo> re
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> ftpd: roznie
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale na serio, chcesz nowy firmware, ten 0.8 ma kupe bugow
<ftpd> jacekowski: Boje sie flashowac na malej baterii.
<ftpd> Jutro, jak bedzie full po nocy.
<ftpd> Poki co robie testy wydajnosci ladowania, 10 min z ladowarki, 10 z kompa
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie ma problemow
<ftpd> ?
<ftpd> W instrukcji jest napisane, ze chuj
<ftpd> Aj, sorry.
<jacekowski> ftpd: z flashowaniem na malej baterii
<jacekowski> nie da sie zbrickowac
<ftpd> Zapomnialem, ze tu nieladnie.
<ftpd> ok
<jacekowski> bo to prosto do jtaga w procesorze gada
<jacekowski> chyba ze wylaczysz sobie jtaga
<qermit> o czym gadacie?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, o czym do mnie rozmawiasz.
<ftpd> :P
<jacekowski> zegarek
<ftpd> jacekowski: mam zainstalowac te drivery oraz ten soft, tak?
<ftpd> http://www.metawatch.org/assets/images/developers/MetaWatch_Reflash_your_Watch_Firmware_1.0.pdf
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c5pjsot> (at www.metawatch.org)
<ftpd> MSP450 FLASH UTILITY
<jacekowski> ja uzywam akurat IAR
<jacekowski> bo samemu firmware budowalem
<ftpd> Mhm.
<jacekowski> wiec od razu z IARa laduje
<ftpd> Nie no, to ja stockowy z metawatch.org mam
<ftpd> 0.10.6
<ftpd> długo się robi flash?
<qermit> openocd nie dziala z ttym?
<jacekowski> jakies 3s
<jacekowski> ahmm
<jacekowski> moze troche dluzej
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> w ogole
<jacekowski>  /j #metawatch
<ftpd> jacekowski: ogarnąłem, że jakiekolwiek zmiany w appce działają po stop/start usługi dopiero.
<ftpd> Dlatego miałem przedtem zero reakcji.
<r_a_f> hello - jak działa 12.04?
<ftpd> jacekowski: moje wyliczenia: http://wklej.org/id/768267/
<ftpd> r_a_f: u mnie dobrze.
<ftpd> idę flashować.
<qermit> jacekowski: jaki interfejs komunikacyjny ma ten metawatch? BT?
<r_a_f> ok thx ftpd
<r_a_f>  trzymajcie sie ;)
<ftpd> jacekowski: tej
<ftpd> jacekowski: ten soft ma 'brak odpowiedzi'
<ftpd> i generalnie zegarek na nic nie reaguje
<ftpd> jacekowski: uff, poszlo
<ftpd> ide zatem, cz
<drathir> flashowanie zawsze bezpieczniej z lapka...
<dhpasta> Witam!
<spi> 1st
 * drathir nie spi...
<lisu> re
<lisu> o kufa juz ta godzina
<drathir> lisu: cos ciekawego musiales robic hrhr
<lisu> drathir: nom wrocilem od dziewczyny chwile temu
<lisu> narazie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-07
<modInfo3> :)
<modinfo> czesc
<bastetmilo> Hej hej
<onedeep69> hej\
<onedeep69> aptitude install linux-source-2.6.32 i na defaultowej (nie tykanej konfiguracji) wstanie system, czy trzeba gmerac?
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> pienkny dzioneczek asz tsza sie napic :+)
<drathir> bry...
<oskar__> Witam.
<oskar__> Jak mogę odtworzyć plik wideo .mts?
<oskar__> po otwarciu są instalowane jakies kodeki ale nie działają
<oskar__> Plik pochodzi z nogrywanego filmu na dekoderze Manty
<oskar__> *nagranego
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak cierpliwosc
<onedeep69> hej
<onedeep69> zainstalowalem jadro
<onedeep69> ostatnio step to byl dpkg -i linux* i po restarcie dalej stare
<onedeep69> http://pastebin.com/SWxMMxxU
<BlessJah> zedytowales cfg gruba?
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak genialny panel do zarzadzania domena w godaddy
<onedeep69> BlessJah: a widzisz
<onedeep69> to na vpsie, wiec nie wiem czy tam jest cos jak grub
<BlessJah> pozostaje jeszcze pytanie - po co?
<jacekowski> rekordy glue nie sciaga sobie z DNSow tylko na stale trzeba wpisac w panel ale mozna zmienic jeden a potem trzeba poczekac 4h az sie uaktualni
<jacekowski> i wtedy mozna zmieniac kolejny
<onedeep69> ani lilo ani grub nie zainstalowany :)
<jacekowski> jakakolwiek modyfikacja to 4h czekania
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: to czemu z tego korzystasz?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: bo musze
<jacekowski> dnsy mam juz na swoich serwerach
<jacekowski> ale zeby sama delegacje ustawic to trzeba ustawic kilka rekordow w panelu godaddy
<jacekowski> z tydzien sie zastanawialem czemu mi delegacje robi na jakies serwery ktore nie chce
<jacekowski> bo ostatni raz delegacje tam zmienialem 4 lata temu
<bastetmilo> serio nie możesz zmienic godaddy na cos innego?
<jacekowski> na co?
<jacekowski> uwzglednij ze mam domeny .co.uk i .org
<jacekowski> i .info
<jacekowski> i .com
<bastetmilo> no... ja tez mam jedna domene co.uk
<bastetmilo> i trzymam ja w ovh
<jacekowski> no to wiesz jak wyglada procedura transferu domen .co.uk
<jacekowski> hmm, ovh
<jacekowski> wiesz jaki OVH ma tag?
<bastetmilo> tag?
<jacekowski> widac nigdy nie transferowalas domen .co.uk
<bastetmilo> nie, nie trasferowałam - kupiłam w ovh i tam ja trzymam
<jacekowski> trzeba u jednego rejestratora ustawic ze domena bedzie transferowana i do jakiego rejestratora ( co sie robi przez wpisanie tag'u )
<jacekowski> i wtedy domena jest zwracana do nominetu
<jacekowski> i w whois jest jako untagged
<jacekowski> i wtedy u odbierajacego rejestratora trzeba podac jaka domena i z jakiego tag-u przychodzi
<jacekowski> ale chyba mam
<bastetmilo> czemu tyle zachodu?
<jacekowski> lepsze to rozwiazanie od auth-code
<jacekowski> bo w przypadku jak rejestrator nie chce oddac domeny to wystarczy napisac do nominetu i nominet sprawe rozwiazuje
<jacekowski> 1&1 mi tak raz nie chcialo domeny oddac
<bastetmilo> hm. Faktycznie... dawno żadnej domeny nie transferowałam, ale pisanie podania o wydanie kodu jest ociupinkę wkurzające jednak.
<jacekowski> bo nie byl rachunek zaplacony
<jacekowski> bo zmienil im sie regulamin
<jacekowski> i trzeba bylo wypowiedzenie 3 miesiace wczesniej wysylac
<jacekowski> a jak bylo konto zakladane u nich to bylo 1 miesiac
<jacekowski> ( i to tylko dla klientow biznesowych taka zmiane zrobili)
<jacekowski> wiec zostal problem rozwiazany przez nominet
<bastetmilo> ciekawe
<jacekowski> (1&1 bylo glownym powodem dla ktorego nominet zrezygnowal z oplat za takie cos calkowicie)
<bastetmilo> 1&1 ostatnio się mocno reklamuje
<bastetmilo> uh. Domenki za 0 zł
<jacekowski> ta, tylko potem takiej domeny nigdzie nie wytransferujesz
<jacekowski> a drugi rok juz jest ich normalna cena
<bastetmilo> wiem, tak samo jak w nazwa.pl
<jacekowski> niezbyt straszna
<bastetmilo> dlatego wole ovh
<jacekowski> ale drozsza niz w kazdym innym miejscu
<jacekowski> bo nadrabiaja za pierwszy rok
<jacekowski> kiedys wzglednie uczciwie jeszcze pisali ze to pierwszy rok a drugi trzeba placic i rejestracja minimum 2 lata
<bastetmilo> a teraz pewnie walą małym druczkiem do regulaminu promocji :)
<jacekowski> a w ogole ich numer z tym ze amerykanscy klienci maja inne plany niz uk tez ciekawy
<jacekowski> bo rejestrujesz sie na amerykanskiej stronie i wybierasz plan na amerykanskiej
<jacekowski> wypelniasz wszystko
<jacekowski> przekierowywuje cie na UK strone bo podaje sie adres ze jestes z UK
<jacekowski> i potwierdzenie wybrania planu juz gorszego
<bastetmilo> to już jest bardzo brzydkie zagranie
<jacekowski> teraz juz roznica w tych planach jest mniejsza
<jacekowski> ale jak u nich konto zakladalem to najmniejszy plan w USA dla zwyklego shared hostingu mial wszystko
<jacekowski> tzn. mysql, php i bajery
<jacekowski> a w UK bylo gowno za ta sama cene
<jacekowski> ale i tak jak popatrzysz
<jacekowski> za £2.50 masz 5G placu a w usa za $4.99 czyli £3.23 masz 50G a 50G w uk masz za £4.99/miesiac
<jacekowski> http://order.1and1.co.uk/Hosting?__lf=Static&linkOrigin=&linkId=ct.nav.hosting.classic
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cx5oo49> (at order.1and1.co.uk)
<jacekowski> http://www.1and1.com/Hosting?__lf=Static&linkOrigin=&linkId=hd.subnav.linuxhosting
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d7ml483> (at www.1and1.com)
<bastetmilo> tanio
<jacekowski> ta, ale porownaj ceny UK i USA
<bastetmilo> to w USA jest bardzo bardzo tanio...
<jacekowski> w USA maja za najwiekszy plan $9.99 (4.99 przez pierwsze 12 miesiecy) a UK 6 miesiecy darmo a potem 9.99/miesiac czyli £4.985/miesiac srednio
<jacekowski> czyli 50% wiecej w UK
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze to jest ta sama serwerownia
<jacekowski> dreamhost daje unlimited za $8.95/miesiac
<jacekowski> bez zadnych trickow
<bastetmilo> ah, dziś czytałam niepochlebną opinie o DH
<jacekowski> ja tam nie mialem z nimi problemow
<jacekowski> raz tylko mi napisali zebym sie powstrzymal
<jacekowski> jak wrzucilem na ich serwer 3TB backupow
<bastetmilo> Znalazłam http://blog.keepmind.eu/migracja-z-hostingu-na-vps.html
<spoofy> :*
<spoofy> uh nie to okno..
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ale tu nie widze nic zlego na temat DH
<inzaghi89> tylko o przepustowość chodzi
<inzaghi89> nic w więcej do dh nie mam, jest po prostu - wolny
<jacekowski> napisal ze dreamhosta nie wzial
<bastetmilo> bo jest wolny
<jacekowski> no nie wiem
<jacekowski> DH ma ta wade ze ma serwerownie w USA
<jacekowski> ale to tez zalezy skad pchasz
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: pisałes o "5 minutach" wiec jak dla mnie to jest straszliwie wolny - nawet jak deczko przesadziles.
<jacekowski> ja przecislem 3TB w 24h
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, tak, jako wyolbrzymienie, bo strony bardzo, bardzo długo się ladowały
<konradb> 1st
<inzaghi89> dopisałem potem ;)
<jacekowski> zalezy gdzie jestes
<jacekowski> na polske DH jest bez sensu
<jacekowski> bo wiekszosc polskiego ruchu do USA dalej idzie przez telie okrezna droga
<inzaghi89> no i stąd problem z transferem, dlatego dh odrzuciłem
<jacekowski> ile masz ping dreamhost.com
<inzaghi89> Minimum = 198 ms, Maksimum = 198 ms, Czas średni = 198 ms
<jacekowski> ja mam 120ms po v6
<jacekowski> i okolo 100ms v4
<jacekowski> czyli w zasadzie minimum jakie sie da na taka odleglosc
<drathir> jacekowski: lol czym te 3 TB?
<jacekowski> drathir: gigabitem
<drathir> ale dane jakies?
<jacekowski> snapshoty
<drathir> a...
<jacekowski> bo zapomnialem ustawic zeby tylko jeden FS lapal
<drathir> bo na normalne uzytkowanie 3TB to ciezko byloby osiagnac...
<jacekowski> i poszly dane+ snapshoty
<jacekowski> drathir: eeeee
<jacekowski> drathir: ja w domu mam 6T danych
<jacekowski> 4x3TB dyski w raid5
<jacekowski> a bede wymienial na 4T
<jacekowski> jak zrobia sie dostepne w miare
 * bastetmilo planuje skromnie zakup dysku 2TB
<drathir> no tak, ale serwer in out dane ciezko zeby zrobil 3TB w miesiacu, to chyba naprawde obciazony strasznie by musial byc... mowie o normalnym ruchu sieciowym roboczym bez backupow...
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski>  14:13:10 up 12 days, 15:12,  4 users,  load average: 1.48, 1.63, 1.82
<jacekowski>           RX bytes:301421535290 (301.4 GB)  TX bytes:4967049994914 (4.9 TB)
<jacekowski> w 12 dni
<jacekowski> jeszcze jakies pytania?
<drathir> jacekowski: ile k za dyski dales?
<jacekowski> 24G ramu
<drathir> jacekowski: jestes sql-em z czym sdalnie polaczony?
<drathir> zdalnie*
<jacekowski> do dyskow nie duzo dociera
<jacekowski> wiekszosc daje rade trafiac w cache
<jacekowski> drathir: po ssh
<jacekowski> glownie
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jakiej firmy masz dyski?
<jacekowski> seagate
<drathir> bo ciezko mi zrozumiec czym taka duzo nabiles, nawet na serwerze gier tyle ciezko w miesiac osiagnac przy dajmy na to kameralnej ilosci userow... wiec te 4TB troche mnie dziwi...
<drathir> jacekowski: segate raptory nowe chyba wypuscilo...
<jacekowski> tzn. polowa tego to beda akurat backupy
<jacekowski> hmm, zaraz zobacze dokladnie
<drathir> jacekowski: aha ale to i tak sporo bedzie...
<jacekowski> backupow i to tylko 1.5T z tego
<jacekowski> wiec masz 2.5T w 12 dni
<drathir> gdybys do vpn albo tora wykorzystywal to bym tez sie nie dziwil bo to mozliwe...
<drathir> ale strony www chyba ze z strumieniowaniem, ale bez takiego ruchu by nie zrobily...
<drathir> no chyba,ze masz kilkanascie kilkadziesiat kilkaset k userow...
<jacekowski> zdziwilbys sie ze to az tak duzo nie trzeba
<drathir> regularnie odwiedzajacych strone... eventualnie jeszcze jakis ts bardzo aktywny by mogl tak nabic...
<jacekowski> ale w kwestii dyskow
<jacekowski> drathir: strumieniowanie nabija w cholere
<drathir> jacekowski: no tak z tym sie zgodze...
<jacekowski> w kwestii dysko
<jacekowski> zastanawiam sie nad ssd do laptopa
<jacekowski> ktos ma jakies doswiadczenie z tym?
<drathir> wiem bo sam sie wkurzylem i postawilem squida, zeby nie zajezdzac neta muzyka... ;p
<drathir> jacekowski: ostrzegam, ze jak raz zaczniesz uzywac ssd to sie uzaleznisz hrhr
<drathir> jacekowski: jesli to nie netbook to smialo ssd w miejsce napedu sprobuj... chyba ze masz glowny 320GB lub mniej to lepiej byloby go wymienic na 500 w gore i do tego ssd na system z programami z ktorych regularnie korzystasz...
<jacekowski> a sa takie dyski ktore wejda w miejsce slimowego CDROMa?
<spoofy> jacekowski: jaki notebook? Lenovo i apple mają coś ala ultra-bay i można sobie wymieniać
<spoofy> jacekowski: hp chyba też
<drathir> jacekowski: takie cos fajne http://www.e-itx.com/sk51102.html
<spoofy> pozatym są dyski "hybrydowe" których osobiście nie użytkowałem
<drathir> i to kurczaki chyba moze nawet hot swapowskie byc hrhr
<drathir> to wtedu sdd oplaca sie do srodka wlozyc a w kieszeni sobie magazyny wymieniac tylko...
<jacekowski> asus
<jacekowski> tzn. mozna naped wymienic
<jacekowski> ale cos dziure musi zapcha
<jacekowski> zapchac
<drathir> jacekowski: ktora dziue?
<drathir> ssd ma specjalne stelaze przykrecane...
<drathir> jacekowski: a w miejsce napedu tak jak tu http://www.e-itx.com/sk51102.html
<drathir> to na wielkosc napedu jesi i z tego co panietam podobno asus tez cos takiego obsluguje... ale to tylko na jakims forum jak czytalem o napedach w k50ab...
<jacekowski> to jest standardowy multibay naped
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba znowu dns leży
 * drathir w koncu wskrzesil vnc-ka...
<jacekowski> to dobrze
<BlessJah> dobrze?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> bo znaczy ze w koncu wywalilo stare wpisy
<jacekowski> teraz moge nowe zrobic
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> kiedy shutdown starego?
<BlessJah> pcham tam już tylko backup, raczej dla zasady niż z potrzeby
<jacekowski> okolo 17 albo 16
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<jacekowski> musze tylko jakis soft backupowy znalezc ktory sobie obsluguje btrfsowe snapshoty ladnie
<jacekowski> bo ten co uzywalem do tej pory zesral sie na miekko
<jacekowski> ale DNS powinien juz dzialac
<jacekowski> tylko rev v6 cos nie do konca jeszcze dziala
<jacekows1i> dziala
<drakhan> o/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: możesz przeinstalować ekg2 na wersję z repo? może to coś da
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie ma ekg2 w repo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a jaki problem masz?
<BlessJah> rozłącza mnie jabbu, chyba jak naduzywam polskich znakow
<BlessJah> a w ncurses losowe znaki mi sie pojawiaja, za to konsekwentnie
<BlessJah> a to kontaktu wjada na okno rozmowy, albo kawalek starej linii wlaczy do nowej
<BlessJah> $ apt-cache showpkg ekg2
<BlessJah> Package: ekg2
<BlessJah> 1:0.3.1-1build2
<BlessJah> to nie to?
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> nawet nie wiem kiedy sie to pokazalo
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> to z precise pangolina jest
<jacekowski> a nie z quantalla
<jacekowski> zaraz obadam
<BlessJah> mamy 12.10?
<BlessJah> czy 12.04?
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> precise to jest
<jacekowski> 12.04
<jacekowski> czyli by sie zgadzalo
<BlessJah> no, to w precise jest ekg2
<BlessJah> zakladam ze sources sa dobrze ustawione, a wiec cache search zwraca mi nasze paczki
<jacekowski> ale widze problem
<jacekowski> --enable-unicode
<BlessJah> w repo jest bez unicode???
<BlessJah> po co nam w sources.list wpisy od lucida?
<jacekowski> bo potrzebowalem starszych paczek z perlem na chwile
<BlessJah> kk, myślałem że jakieś niedopatrzenie po update jakimś
<jacekowski> zainstalowane z repo
<BlessJah> dzięki
<BlessJah> z tego co widzę, to ma chyba nowsze libgadu, mimo ze kompilowali pół roku temu
<jacekowski> dziwne
<BlessJah> mam wrazenie ze git miał 1.10.X, ten ma 1.11.1
<jacekowski> chyba nie
<jacekowski> a moze
<jacekowski> bo to stare libgadu bylo z jggtrans
<drathir> jacekowski: dyski teraz nie takie strasznie drogie ssd http://allegro.pl/ocz-agility-3-60gb-szybka-wysylka-i2392362731.html
<jacekowski> drathir: no ja szukam czegos w okolicach 256G
<drathir> jacekowski: ala... to juz minimum 1k wydac trzeba bedzie...
<drathir> jacekowski: swoja droga dlaczego taki duzy?
<jacekowski> bo chce po prostu zamienic tego co mam obecnie
<jacekowski> bo to bedzie najprosciej
<drathir> jacekowski: no fajkt najprosciej, ale kawal grosza bedziesz musial wylozyc niz ssd 60 system i apki, hdd magazyn...
<jacekowski> ale nie mam dwoch partycji i calego skomplikowania z tym zwiazanego
<jacekowski> ale w sumie 120G daloby rade
 * DaZ czeka jeszcze pare lat aż 120 ssd osiagnie jakas sensowna cene
<ftpd> jacekowski: Masz pomysl, czemu co jakis czas MW traci polaczenie z telefonem na ~minute? Leza kolo siebie oba.
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie
<marian_> witam
<dKc> umie ktoś z was prologa?
<modInfo3> czesc
<bastetmilo> hej
<modInfo3> mam oytanie
<modInfo3> Mam pytanie którzy znają się na PHP, wiece może jak zamienić link na zwykły text?
<modInfo3> http://forum.php.pl/index.php?showtopic=199887
<bastetmilo> modInfo3: znaczy jak zamienic?
<modInfo3> zamienić " blabla <a href="http://example.com/">link</a> blabla" na " blabla http://example.com/ blabla"
<modInfo3> hmm? :)
<bastetmilo> modInfo3: nie umiesz posługiwać się google? Masz pierwszy link z brzegu http://www.phpfreaks.com/forums/index.php?topic=166202
<Voldenet> modInfo3: po co tak?
<modInfo3> Super, dzięki! Jeste ekstra!
<Voldenet> ty chcesz parsera xml
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: jak potzrebuje tego do jednej malej funkcji to przeciez nie bedzie instalował/pisał parsera
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: ale już są gotowe
<bastetmilo> chociaz ja znalazłam ostatnio fajnego
<Voldenet> chociaż ja bym to zrobił preg_replace
<modInfo3> hmm, bastetmilo to co podałeś niestety nie moge użyć, bo wyswietla tylko sam link, a potrzebuje zamienić tak: "Witaj to link do mojej strony <a href="http://example.com">link</a>" zamienić na "Witaj to link do mojej strony http://example.com/"
<modInfo3> aby tekst też był
<drathir> modInfo3: podalas... ;p
<bastetmilo> modInfo3: to przerób sobie to tak, żeby robił to co chcesz
<bastetmilo> jaki problem?
<modInfo3> a pomożesz?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet Ci pomoże
<bastetmilo> bo on ma lepszy pomysł :>
<modInfo3> ok, mam już: 	$dane[6][$i] = str_replace('<a href="', '', $dane[6][$i]);
<modInfo3> 	$dane[6][$i] = str_replace('" target="_blank">', '', $dane[6][$i]);
<Voldenet> lol
<modInfo3> $dane[6][$i] = str_replace('<a href="', '', $dane[6][$i]);
<Voldenet> preg_replace('<a href="([^
<modInfo3> jeżeli ktos ma lepszy pomysł to niech pisze :D
<modInfo3> hm
<bastetmilo> nikt nie napisze tego za Ciebie
<Voldenet> preg_replace('<a.+href="([^"]*)"[^>]>','$1',$dane[6][$i]);
<Voldenet> preg_replace('/<a.+href="([^"]*)"[^>]>/','$1',$dane[6][$i]);
<Voldenet> php
<Voldenet> ┐( ´ -`)┌
<modInfo3> dziękuje :)
<modInfo3> Valdenet - czasami trzeba sobie pomagac :P
<Voldenet> to może nie zadziałać w przypadku gdy w target będzie >
<Voldenet> ale kto takie rzeczy robi
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> tzn. <a href="link" target=">">
<modInfo3> a
<Voldenet> jakby tak popatrzeć, to trzeba zgarnąć wszystkie "" regexpem
<Voldenet> zgrupować je
<Voldenet> wziąć tylko hrefa
<Voldenet> albo dać pary (atrybut)=(wartość)
<Voldenet> i zrobić hasha z tego
<Voldenet> trzeba też zauważyć, że " to nie jedyny znak dla atrybutów htmla
<Voldenet> tylko czy php może się odwoływać do własnych znaków, hm...
<Voldenet> niech no odpalę pc i sprawdzę
<modInfo3> ^^
<Voldenet> $out=preg_replace('/<a.*\shref=(["\']?)(.+?)\1(?:\s.*?>|>)/','$2',$string);
<Voldenet> nadal nieodporne na to, że np. w atrybucie będzie ten href, trzeba będzie kombinować dalej
<modInfo3> sprawdzam :)
<Voldenet> czyli dla: <a attrib=" href=coś> też zadziała
<modInfo3> hmm, prawie działa, tylko zmioeniony tekst wygląda tak: "czesc to mój link http://example.com[LINK]</a> wejdziecie?"
<Voldenet> no tak, bo zamieniam tylko pierwszą część na razie
<Voldenet> końcówka to łatwa jest do zrobienia
<modInfo3> czyli pierwsza cześć działa! :)
<Voldenet> dorzucasz do regexpa (.*?)</a>
<Voldenet> i gotower
<Voldenet> pierwsza część nie musi zadziałać
<Voldenet> da się obejść
<modInfo3> ok, dzięki za pomoc:) jesteś wielki!
<modInfo3> ciekawostka: http://0.0.0.0/ to localhost
<Voldenet> ciekawostka: 0.0.0.0 to nie jest poprawny adres sieciowy
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> jak bindujesz ip to 0.0.0.0 akceptuje wszystko
<Voldenet> /<\/?([^\s>]+)(?:\s+([^=]+)=(["\']?)(.*?)\3)*>([^<]*)/
<Voldenet> w sumie parser dałoby się napisać w prostszy sposób
<buharin> Wizard, hej jesteś?:P
<modInfo3> ipv6 jest fajne, każdy pc w domu ma teraz swój własny zewnetrzny adres ip! http://pc.ipv6.itunix.eu/
<modInfo3> jeżeli macie ipv6 już, to widziecie tą stronę :P
<jacekowski> ale odkrycie
<ftpd> NO.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Denerwuje mnie to rozpinanie się MW.
<ntat> Dobry wieczór
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<ntat> Jest jakiś terminalowy edytor tekstowy z podziałem na część roboczą - edytor i część terminalową? Coś jak ma gedit z pluginem terminal - można edytować program i w tym samym oknie kompilować go.
<modInfo3> screen i podział okna
<modInfo3> apt-get install screen
<modInfo3> man screen
<ntat> Ok, już właśnie sprawdzam:)
<ftpd> tmux
<ftpd> nie screen
<ftpd> tmux > screen
<ftpd> jacekowski: A powiedz mi, miewasz 'lagi' w obsłudze MW? Bo ja nie wiem, czy to lagi, czy mam walnięty sprzętowo prawy górny przycisk.
<jacekowski> bluetooth przechodzi do low power trybu
<jacekowski> po 60s
<jacekowski> ale jak uzyjesz to powinien zaregowac po chwili i potem juz odpowiadac od razu
<ftpd> mhm
<ftpd> mi się tak jakby 'przywiesza'.
<ftpd> w sensie jak przechodzę do media control, to potem nie mogę wyjść.
<ftpd> Walnę reseta.
<jacekowski> a ktory fw masz?
<ftpd> jacekowski: 0.10.6
<Voldenet> modInfo3: mój router ma wyłączone ipv6
<ftpd> jacekowski: master restart pomogl.
<ftpd> Tyle, ze znow sie rozlacza :(
<ntat> tmux jest świetny:)
<ftpd> Oczywiście, że jest. Dzielenie okien w pionie i poziomie daje radę.
<ntat> Jeszcze tylko nie wiem, jak się przełącza pomiędzy otwartymi "oknami"
<ftpd> ntat: ctrl+b spacja
<ftpd> (w defaulcie. Ja mam przepisane ctrl+b na ctrl+a, przyzwyczajenia z lat pracy ze screenem)
<ntat> ctrl+b+spacja zmienia układ okna ale nie zmienia aktywnego okna
<ftpd> E?
<ftpd> Jaki układ?
<ntat> z poziomego na pionowy
<ftpd> yyyy
<ftpd> czekaj
<ftpd> odpalę na defaulcie
<ntat> Mam vps i tmux będzie super rozwiązaniem na programowanie w C++ na tablecie:)
<ftpd> hmmm
<ftpd> ntat: http://cheat.errtheblog.com/s/tmux/
<jacekowski> screenftw
<ftpd> tmux > screen
<jacekowski> screen nigdy mnie nie zawiodl
<Szatan> dtach ftw!
<ntat> Dzięki mam, ctrl + b + kursor w górę
<jacekowski> jakis nowy nieprzetestowany soft
<ftpd> ntat: Ale to przy panes, nie windows.
<jacekowski> soft tak krytyczny musi byc minimum 10 lat stabilny
<jacekowski> a tmux to ledwo 3 lata temu powstal
<jacekowski> nowosci sie zachcialo
<ntat> jacekowski, apropos screen'a
<ntat> http://necro.nomicon.pl/2010/02/10/tmux-terminal-multiplexer/
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://d.pr/i/UWaZ
<ftpd> jacekowski: Zrób tak w screenie.
<jacekowski> ale na chuj mi to
<jacekowski> od takiego gowna mam alt+tab
<gjm> Ech
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Nie można grzeczniej?
<ntat> Ja mam do dyspozycji tylko terminal, więc alt+tab odpada
<Voldenet> to idiotyzm, że domyślnie screen nie ma vertical splita
<qermit> o/
<qermit> co ciekawego macie?
<ftpd> Voldenet: Screena przecież nikt już nie rozwija od dawna.
<ftpd> qermit: Tmuxa.
<ntat> qermit, a tak, gadamy o starych karabinach:)
<Voldenet> ftpd: no tak, niby nikt nie rozwija, ale z kolei nie wiem po co miałby
<Voldenet> tylko właśnie takie rzeczy jak vertical split się przydają, w repozytoriach mogliby się tym przejąć bardziej
<Voldenet> i dać wersje popatchowane
<BlessJah> tylko po co?
<ftpd> Żeby mieć vertical split.
<lisu> 1st
<BlessJah> 0000 < ftpd> Żeby mieć vertical split.
<BlessJah> 0000 < lisu> 1st
<ftpd> ?
<ftpd> Ja nie gram.
<lisu> ?
<BlessJah> lisu: wybacz stary
<lisu> nie bardzo rozumuje
<BlessJah> byłeś drugi
<lisu> o0 no way
<lisu> no chyba ze lagi
<BlessJah> nie, nie lagi
<lisu> moge screena wyslac
<lisu> x]
<BlessJah> twoj klient pokazuje pewnie twoja wiadomosc pierwsza
<BlessJah> ale byles drugi
<lisu> nie, drugą, ale 23:59 < ftpd> Żeby mieć vertical split.
<lisu> BlessJah: czyli lag
<lisu> u mnie to normalka
<lisu> lagi mam nawet jak ktoś cos do mnie mówi
<lisu> ;]
<BlessJah> zaraz jakiegos ntp zapytam, czy ie klamie
<lisu> BlessJah: no mam swojego ntp, ktory to to gada z debianowymi glownymi polskimi
<lisu> albo za dlugo w kodzie php siedze
<dweller> Day changed to 08 Jun 2012
<dweller> 00:00 [ lisu] 1st
<lisu> ale dziwne, php i lagi? java to sie nie dziwie, ale php x]
<BlessJah> offset -40.298098 sec
<BlessJah> hm...
<lisu> BlessJah: nom ;]
<ftpd> 23:59:47 |        ftpd   | Żeby mieć vertical split.
<ftpd> ------------------- Day changed to 06/08/12 -------------------
<ftpd> 00:00:20 |        lisu   | 1st
<ftpd> :P
<lisu> no i wszystko jasne
<lisu> end of topic
<ftpd> Ale było zabawnie patrzeć, jak się o to kłócicie.
<lisu> ale nikt sie nie kłóóóci, tylko podważam jego argumenty
<BlessJah> ftpd: jakos trzeba było poderwac towarzystwo
<BlessJah> bo przysypiaja
<BlessJah> :]
<lisu> BlessJah: kolejnego browara chyba otwierają, a nie przysypiają
<lisu> ;]
<lisu> w koncu weekend dłuższy
<BlessJah> ja wrocilem wlasnie
<lisu> trzeba potrenowac bo jutro mecz
<BlessJah> otwieralismy strefe kibica we wroclawiu
<BlessJah> z jakims arabem
<lisu> matko, a co piliscie, herbate mietową?
<lisu> hehe
<BlessJah> nie wiem co, ale wczesniej byli nasi z paroma ukraincami
<lisu> BlessJah: "byli" czyli już się zwinęli x]
<BlessJah> tak, tak
<BlessJah> zwineli sie, ale przyszedl arab
<lisu> podejrzewam, że przyczyną nieobecności było coś mocniejszego
<BlessJah> o ktorej jutro nasi graja?
<lisu> wlasnie, dobre pytanie, obstawiam 18
<lisu> ktoś da wiecej?
<gjm> A nie 16:20?
<lisu> o0
<lisu> utc?
<lisu> gmt+2?
<Voldenet> ftpd: wiesz, vertical split jest, lecz nie domyślnie
<Voldenet> a to troszkę opóźnione, nie?
<gjm> Z resztą, nie jara mnie to
<lisu> byle bym zdazyl zakupic nieco browara na mecza
<BlessJah> lisu: na kanapie przed tv?
<lisu> BlessJah: prawie, u kumpla w ogrodzie przy grilu ;] :D jak padać nie będzie ;]
<BlessJah> my idziemy do strefy
<BlessJah> sesja sie skonczyla, strony prowadzacego zdjeli zli hackerzy, pora skorzystac z urokow hostowania takiej imprezy
<lisu> BlessJah: nie skalam się udaniem się tam, wiesz wolę bardziej kameralnie, poza tym grila w strefie nie zapalisz sobie
<BlessJah> student potrafi :]
<BlessJah> ale nie, taki scisk zapewnie bedzie, ze nie ma szans
<BlessJah> do akademikow 500m :]
<BlessJah> policjantom pod oknami rozpalimy
<lisu> nie bluźnij
<lisu> ;]
<BlessJah> hm?
<lisu> nvm
<ftpd> Ja na sobotę muszę skombinować jakieś miejsce do oglądania meczu.
<BlessJah> ftpd: kto gra?
<ftpd> Niemcy \o/
<lisu> ufkm'
<BlessJah> polacy chyba
<BlessJah> i inni
<BlessJah> francuzi, araby, kogo tam jeszcze sciagneli
<lisu> araby na euro ... sure
<Voldenet> ja tam podziwiam arabską kulturę z lekka
<Voldenet> startować wcześniej niż my, a być mniej rozwiniętym, fiu fiu
<BlessJah> lisu: musialbym sprawdzic sklad reprezentacji niemiec czy francji, ale jestem pewien ze arabow znajde
<lisu> Voldenet: skad wiesz, ze mniej... ?
<Voldenet> lisu: na poziomie religijnych wojen to my byliśmy kilkaset lat temu
<Szatan> Voldenet, tia i ich religia pokoju
<Voldenet> jakieś, hm, 600 lat temu?
<Voldenet> nawet jak liczyć inkwizycję, to ze 200
<lisu> shit happens
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ze co?
<jacekowski> Voldenet: mocherow nie widziales
<Voldenet> kogo twoje mohery ostatnio zabiły?
<jacekowski> co jak co, ale to niestety w obu przypadkach jest problem ekstremistow
<jacekowski> ale dopoki im sie nie mieszal nikt to bili sie sami miedzy soba
<Voldenet> większość religii ma zapisane, żeby eliminować inne
<Voldenet> no cóż, inaczej nie miałoby to sensu
<jacekowski> ubili saddama
<jacekowski> to sie zrobil problem
<jacekowski> ale to tez zalezy skad i gdzie
<jacekowski> bo np. masz taka arabie saudyjska
<jacekowski> albo katar
<jacekowski> gdzie masz w arabii saudyjskiej 90% ponad muzulmanow i nic sie nie dzieje
<jacekowski> albo katar
<jacekowski> gdzie masz tez jakies 90% muzulmanow
<jacekowski> ale katarczycy to 50%
<jacekowski> reszta to imigranci
<jacekowski> i jedna rzecz zauwazylem w katarze i innych miejscach
<jacekowski> pakistanczykow nikt nie lubi
<jacekowski> pakistanczykow to nawet w pakistanie nie do konca chca
<jacekowski> Voldenet: a na poziomie ich wojen to europa byla tak oficjalnie 70 lat temu
<jacekowski> Voldenet: hitlerowcy i tacy tam
<jacekowski> Voldenet: a tak obecnie tez kazdy kraj chetny na wojne
<jacekowski> Voldenet: na swiecie ciagle gdzies masz jakas wojne
<Voldenet> nadal jest
<Voldenet> bo ludzkość nie może nie być w stanie wojny
<jacekowski> gdzie sie innowiercow bije
<jacekowski> muzulmanie to tutaj taki chlopiec do bicia
<jacekowski> bo maja dosyc widocznych ekstremistow
<jacekowski> gdzie znaczna wiekszosc chcialaby miec swiety spokoj
<jacekowski> w iraku 10 lat temu chrzescijanie mieli spokoj
<jacekowski> mozna bylo oficjalnie sie przyznac i nikt ci nic nie zrobil
<jacekowski> przyszla wojna i juz nie ma tak rozowo
<jacekowski> a taki katar znowu, bardziej zachodni niz polska
<Szatan> eh i tak sie wszyscy pozabijamy
<jacekowski> jedyny kraj gdzie mi ktos telefon chcial ukrasc to byla polska wlasnie
<jacekowski> w centrum handlowym
<jacekowski> czy tam galerii
<jacekowski> nie wyroznialem sie w zaden sposob ani nic
<Szatan> jacdkowski, pewnie stylem chodzenia :d
<lisu> moze za dobry fon miales?
<jacekowski> a w katarze gdzie bylo widac ze jestem z europy i mam wiecej niz wiekszosc ludnosci ( bo kupa to imigranci ktorzy niewiele maja )
<jacekowski> nic mi ukrasc nie probowal nikt
<Szatan> jacekowski, masz styl chodzenia jak Putin?
<jacekowski> nie wiem jak chodzi putin
<lisu> jacekowski: moze dlatego, ze tam reke odejmują za kradziez, a u nas do 250 tylko "niewielka szkoda społeczna"
<jacekowski> lisu: telefon jest powyzej 250
<jacekowski> lisu: jak kolesia zlapalem to policja byla w 3 minuty
<lisu> jacekowski: domyslam sie, ale mio to
<jacekowski> lisu: ale to chyba nie do konca to
<jacekowski> bo w UK jak cos ukradniesz nawet drozszego
<Szatan> jacekowski, taki zdecydowany i rzadny wladzy :d
<jacekowski> to za pierwsze przewinienie dostaniesz moze jakies prace spoleczne i takie tam
<jacekowski> i to tez chodzi o zachowanie wszedzie
<jacekowski> nawet na drodze albo cos
<jacekowski> taki egipt czy katar
<lisu> a daj spokoj, w polce to kaszana, patrzac po sasiednich niemcach, glupie drogi: zrobili dobre, ale wymagają, 90 to 90, a u nas drogi dziurawe, i tez 90, ale foto wstawią
<jacekowski> w UK najwyzszy limit predkosci to 70 MPH
<jacekowski> czyli 112km/h
<jacekowski> na autostradzie
<lisu> kase ciagna bo maja z kogo, jeszcze mandat jak przyjdzie z foto, to nawet zdjecia nie ma
<jacekowski> policja u mnie w miescie obsluguje okolo 200k ludzi
<jacekowski> a dziennie lapia 2-3 ludzi
<jacekowski> wlacznie z fotoradarami i wszystkim
<lisu> jacekowski: u mnei w miescie ok 1/10 z tego a lapią i karają napewno 10 razy tyle co piszesz
<jacekowski> tylko zastanow sie dlaczego
<lisu> jacekowski: kasa
<jacekowski> nie o to mi chodzi
<jacekowski> jakby nie jechali za szybko to by nie lapali
<lisu> jakby ktoś odpowiedzialny postawił odpowiednie znaki, to było by ok
<jacekowski> tutaj ci przypominam - najwyzszy limit predkosci w UK to 112km/h
<jacekowski> na autostradzie
<lisu> 30km/h i zakaz wyprzedzania, na drodze poza zabudowanym, gdzien nie ma zadnych prowadzonych napraw drogi to chyba przesada
<jacekowski> jak chcesz przy 30km/h wyprzedzac?
<lisu> a droga pozwala spokojnie jechac 70km/h
<CookieM_> jeszcze wypędzić watykańskich agentów i można nadrabiać zaległości od ery kontrreformacji
<Szatan> w UK jaka jest kara za nielegalny tuning?
<jacekowski> lisu: tu nie chodzi o stan drogi
<jacekowski> Szatan: jak nielegalny?
<lisu> jacekowski: paczam od strony kierowcy
<jacekowski> lisu: a co z drzewem zza ktorego ktos ci moze wyskoczyc
<jacekowski> lisu: albo traktor wyjechac
<jacekowski> lisu: albo zakret za ktorym nie widzisz czy ktos sie nie wpier*** w drzewo
<lisu> jacekowski: w dupie maryny, chodzi o to, ze pola z obu stron, przez 3 km
<lisu> 0 drzew
<Szatan> jacekowski, podtlenek azotu + nie wpisanie tego do papierow + wiekszy silnik niz byl
<jacekowski> Szatan: ale to nie jest nielegalne
<lisu> po prostu ktoś wpierdzielił takie znaki, a drogówka korzysta
<jacekowski> Szatan: to jest sprawa pomiedzy toba a twoja firma ubezpieczeniowa
<lisu> musi wyrobić swój przydział bloczków mandatowych
<Szatan> ah, spoko :d
<jacekowski> lisu: ale tu chodzi o inne rzeczy tez
<jacekowski> poznopomaranczowe
<jacekowski> albo wczesno czerwone
<jacekowski> czy jak to tam inaczej nazywaja
<lisu> aaa
<lisu> chyba skojarzylem
<jacekowski> w polsce czerwone swiatlo to tylko sugestia
<lisu> mozliwe
<jacekowski> przynajmniej takie mam za kazdym razem wrazenie
<lisu> jacekowski: no bez przesady, ale cos w tym jest
<jacekowski> w UK pomaranczowe oznacza stac
<jacekowski> i nikt nie bedzie probowal przejechac
<Szatan> jacekowski, nawet jak bedziesz mial wpisane 1,6( i jak pierdykniesz 3,0 silnkik a potem spowodujesz wypadek, to nie dostaniesz od ubezpieczalni kasy, ya?
<lisu> ale wiesz, jakby ktoś odpowidał za ustawienie swiateł, to inna bajka
<jacekowski> bo w momencie gdy tobie sie pojawia pomaranczowe, ludzie z drugiego kierunku tez juz maja pomaranczowe
<lisu> u nas znaki ustalają osoby, które nawet prawa jazdy nie mają, więc o czym my rozmawiamy...
<jacekowski> i zielone sie im robi jak ci z drugiego kierunku dostaja czerwone
<lisu> jacekowski: nie w polsce
<lisu> u nas nie ma standardów zachowanych
<jacekowski> lisu: gdyby tak ktos w polsce zrobil
<jacekowski> to by ktos ruszyl na pomaranczowym
<jacekowski> ktos by przejechal na wczesnoczerwonym
<jacekowski> jeszcze przykladajac w gaz
<jacekowski> i skrzyzowanie zablokowane
<jacekowski> i zwloki wszedzie
<lisu> nom, dlatego jest u nas przez chwile wszedzie czerwone przez 1-2 sek
<jacekowski> w UK limit jest niby 70mph a srednia predkosc jaka sie osiaga na dluzszych trasach to okolo 60MPH
<Szatan> taka mentalnosc :d
<jacekowski> i przejechanie takich 200mil to jest 3:30
<jacekowski> a w polsce masz srednia 60km/h
<jacekowski> jak nie mniej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: srednia w sensie moda, czy calkowity dystans/czas?
<jacekowski> calkowity dystans/czas
<lisu> w ogole, swiatla są losowe, jedziesz 50/h, jestes tuż przed sygnalizatorem, wyhamowanie wiąże się z piskiem opon, a jesteś w stanie zobaczyć pomarańczone i czerwone... w ciągu sekuny zmiana z zielonego na czerwone... i przejeżdzasz na czerwonym
<BlessJah> to ladnie grzeja u was
<jacekowski> lisu: bo swiatla sa ustawiane wedlug dozwolonej predkosci
<lisu> jacekowski: poprawka: powinny być
<lisu> nie są
<lisu> przynajmniej nie wszystkie
<jacekowski> a takie rzeczy jak wyprzedzanie na 3 i inne numery
<jacekowski> albo ogolnie wyprzedzanie o jednego gdzie sie tylko da
<jacekowski> przed zakretem/gorka
<lisu> w rzeszowie dobrze zrobili - sekundniki widoczne z daleka, badzo fajne, widze 3 sek 100m przed, juz zwalniam
<jacekowski> 33m/s musialbys jechac
<BlessJah> zolte jest tym sekundnikiem
<lisu> jacekowski: no przykładowe powiedziałem, nie liczyłem
<jacekowski> 118km/h
<lisu> z wyprzedzaniem na 3 masz racje
<jacekowski> kazdy idiota przyspieszy
<BlessJah> jesli musialbys na zoltym gwaltownie hamowac - nie hamujesz
<jacekowski> lisu: ogolnie wyprzedzanie
<Szatan> wkurza mnie wyprzedzanie na wysepkach i skrzyzowaniach
<lisu> BlessJah: chodzi o to ze są światła, na których nawet jadąc przepisowo, a światłą z reguły są na ograniczeniu 50km/h, gdy jesteś tuż pod/przed światłami zobaczycz pomarańcze i czerwone jeszcze!
<jacekowski> http://goo.gl/maps/kQBz
<jacekowski> takie cos sobie obadajcie
<jacekowski> ta droga co sie nazywa A120
<jacekowski> ale ten poziomy odcinek
<jacekowski> jednopasmowy
<jacekowski> jakies 15km takiej drogi
<jacekowski> jezdze caly ten odcinek minimum 2x w tygodniu
<jacekowski> w obie strony
<lisu> wspolczuje
<jacekowski> i nigdy nie widzialem zeby tam ktos wyprzedzal
<lisu> dosc na dzis/ eee na tę noc. owocnej konwersacji
<BlessJah> dzien ledwo co sie zaczal oO
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bedziesz na zlocie?
<jacekowski> obaczy sie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-08
<m477> :)))
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<gjm> Cześć
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<bastetmilo> Uaktualniłam stronę zlotu... Ludzie piszcie na maila, bo ja nie bede czekać az ktoś sie pojawi na kanale, zeby coś sie zapytać, czy poinformowac o czymś.
<m477> :(
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: staty
<Przekliniak> staty -> http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: stats
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: I have 14 registered users with 16 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<Dfolt> dzien dobry
<ftpd> jacekowski: nowy firmware wyszedł.
<bastetmilo> Czy jest coś na Ubuntu w stylu KeyPass (wiem, że keypass jest na ubuntu/debiana, ale chciałabym może coś co jest w repo)
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/best-linux-password-manager.html
<bastetmilo> gjm: dzięki :)
<gjm> :)
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> mam cos takiego dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 26443 package 'nxplugin':
<grek1>  blank line in value of field 'Description'
<grek1> da sie to jakos naprawic  ? wyskakuje jako blad przy kazdej operacji na pakietach
<grek1> daje nawet apt-get remove nxplugin
<grek1> dalej to samo
<Wizard> grek1: Otwórz ten plik, znajdź tę linię, dopisz tam "dupa". I *nie* instaluj paczek spoza repo!
<Wizard> Jak nie umiesz :/
<Wizard> Tulasny: Jak masz cyfrowy polsat, to nie dziwota.
<gjm> Weź przestań bo się BlessJah przyczepi że piszesz do kogoś po jego wyjściu
<BlessJah> Wizard: wez nie pisz po czyims wyjsciu bo zaraz gjm bedzie insynuowal ze sie bede czepial
<gjm> Nie insynuuję tylko tak było
<bastetmilo> ale się czepiacie wszyscy :>
<m477_> :>
<m477_> nie
<bastetmilo> m477_: nie, no Ty się nigdy niczego nie czepiasz :)
<m477_> nie
<bastetmilo> nie
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> Ale narobiłem.
<m477_> ;o
<Wizard> Cześć, w ogóle.
<m477_> trzeba postprzatac teraz
<BlessJah> hej
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard :)
<gjm> Cz-cześć
<BlessJah_> laga mial nickserv
<BlessJah_> niefajnie
<BlessJah> 0xDEADBEEF
<BlessJah> kupa
<BlessJah> MARTWAWOLOWINA
<bastetmilo> omg omg dostałam podwyżkę!
<Wizard> bastetmilo: :*
<BlessJah> miodzio
<Wizard> Idę sobie.
<bastetmilo> i zapowiedź dalszych :)
<BlessJah> o/
<bastetmilo> a mój szef zainstalował Ubuntu
<BlessJah> Wizard: pracować?
<bastetmilo> a ja przez ten głupi mecz dzisiaj nie pojechałam do pracy
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dfolt> ping
<gjm> Host is unreachable
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: a keepass2 nie ma w repo? albo keepassx ?
<BlessJah> megaupgrejd kde
<BlessJah> :|
<bastetmilo> drathir: jest keeppassx, ktory juz zainstalowałam
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jaki jest adres webmaila poczty PWr?
<BlessJah> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=adres+webmaila+poczty+pwr
<gjm> :f
<ftpd> Ej.
<ftpd> root@s11839:~# do-release-upgrade
<ftpd> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<ftpd> No new release found
<ftpd> Pomysły?
<bastetmilo> jaki złośliwy
<ftpd> root@s11839:~# grep RELEASE /etc/*release
<ftpd> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<gjm> A apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ftpd> no niby pokazał milion paczek.
<ftpd> I leci.
<ftpd> I co, i reboot?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: głupie pytanie, głupia odpowiedź
<ftpd> gjm: Po dist-upgrade i reboocie nadal się przedstawia jako 11.10
<ftpd> Nawet z -d nic.
<drathir> ftpd: jaka wersja?
<drathir> w sensie pierwsza zainstalowana...
<ftpd> drathir: 11.10
<ftpd> 14:52:50 |        ftpd   | DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<ftpd> Wklejałem przecież.
<drathir> ftpd: ale mogles miec wczesniejsza i juz robic update wyzej, dlatego zapytalem z ciekawosci...
<ftpd> Istnieje mała szansa, że moje repo się popsuło.
<drathir> ftpd: sprawdz jaki masz sources.list
<ftpd> deb http://repo/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted
<ftpd> main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<ftpd> oneiric, oneiric-updates, oneiric-bacports
<BlessJah> ftpd: próbowałeś przez GUI, jak zwykły człowiek?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Myślałem, że zapamiętaliście już, że ja nie miewam ubuntu desktopów.
<ftpd> Mam tylko ubuntu servery. Jeden prywatny i wuchtę firmowych.
<BlessJah> serwer jest defaultowo headless?
<BlessJah> oO
<ftpd> 1) po co Xy w wersji server?
<BlessJah> to ubuntu
<ftpd> 2) i tak nie mam do tego podpiętych monitorów, nie?
<BlessJah> x forwarding
<BlessJah> kumpel do VPS podpina sie po... vlc
<drathir> lol a servery nie stoja na lts-ach?
<ftpd> To są, rozumiesz, takie servery-servery. Nie pecet pod biurkiem z zainstalowanym softem w wersji 'server', tylko takie maszyny rackowe, specjalne.
<BlessJah> doskonale rozumiem
<ftpd> drathir: Ten nie. Niektórym instalowaliśmy 11.10, bo potrzebowali bardziej świeże paczki niż w 10.04.
<ftpd> Nawet jakieś 11.04 znalazłbym.
<drathir> ftpd: bez urazy ale co czytalem ze bezpieczniehj jest lts-a a potem dodaje sie jakos ze mozna pobierac z innych wersji, juz nie pamietam dokladnie ale edytuje sie i przez apt-get upgrade robi do lts, a po wpisaniu troche innej komendy robi update okreslonej paczki spoza danego repo... z tych pamietam ze trzeba bylo skakac co wersje...
<drathir> i dodatkowo edytowac chyba recznie sources.list...
<drathir> a zrob backupa i sprobuj repo znienic...
<ftpd> Różnica jest, widzisz, taka, że Ty 'czytałeś', a ja tego uzywam w dużych środowiskach produkcyjnych.
<ftpd> E tam, to developerka, backup nie jest potrzebny.
<ftpd> Nie, to jest ewidentnie błąd z moim wewnętrznym repozytorium. Poczekam na człowieka odpowiedzialnego za to.
<BlessJah> drathir: backporty?
<BlessJah> o tym może czytałeś
<drathir> tylko,ze pamietalbys, gdybys cos zmienial w repo... a tak zepsuc sie samo z sie bez dodawania innych repo to ciezko, choc zapewne mozliwe... jakbym mogl prosic to daj znac co to bylo, bo az jestem ciekaw...
<ftpd> Ja nie dodykałem repo. Możliwe, że po padzie prądu coś się tam nie podniosło.
<drathir> BlessJah: no wlasnie nie to takie bardziej hardcore, bo uzywa zwyklych repo innych wersji i samemu trzeba pilnowac zaleznosci... to tak jakby mniej bezpieczne niz backporty...
<BlessJah> no normalne ze mniej bezpieczne
<BlessJah> ftpd: trzymacie lokalnie pelen mirror, czy na zadanie sciagacie?
<drathir> ftpd: a sprobuj z tego http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/735vu8o> (at www.unixmen.com)
<BlessJah> ftpd: to troche glupie, ale skoro developerka i backupy niepotrzebne, to moze przezuc sie do tego czasu na oficjalne repo, jesli pilnie potrzebujesz
<bastetmilo> kropki widzę, kropki, tyle kropek ;)
<BlessJah> r mi zjadło
<ftpd> BlessJah: Pełen mirror + własne paczki.
<ftpd> drathir: Stary, powiem Ci jeszcze raz. Doceniam Twoją chęć pomocy, ale po raz kolejny na siłę zabierasz głos w sprawie, w której nie masz wiedzy. Odpuść sobie.
<BlessJah> no to na oficjalne sie przerzucac nie ma sensu
<ftpd> BlessJah: Właśnie miałem Ci to pisać.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> O, do tego mi się ZMC popsuło!
<ftpd> Co za dzień.
<BlessJah> i wszystko po padzie beyondu?
<ftpd> Nie, po padzie beyondu już mamy wysprzątane. Robiłem coś na zmandzie w środę, było dobrze.
<drathir> ftpd: a czy ja mowie ze mam wiedze? ja takowej w ogole nie posiadam... dobrze jak sobie zyczysz juz siedze cicho...
<ftpd> A nowe chrome, swoją drogą, jest kupą. Od zawsze mnie denerwowało, że chrome w momencie wpisania domeny, która 'nie istnieje' (.office, .internal itp.) wywalało wyniki wyszukiwania Google dla podanego stringu.
<ftpd> Ale był też guziczek 'a może rzeczywiście chcesz wejść na http://dupa.office?'. Teraz tego guziaczka nie ma.
<ftpd> I muszę w pasek adresu ręcznie http:// pisać :(
<BlessJah> wystawicie beyondowi rachunek za pad?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie wiem, nie interesuję się. Dzień po padzie był u nas ich CEO na dywaniku.
<ftpd> Ale co ustalili, to nie wiem.
<ftpd> Mi wystarczy, że dwa dni siedziałem i stawiałem maszyny.
<ftpd> Bo część wstała np. wcześniej niż serwer dhcp.
<ftpd> Albo storage.
<ftpd> I trzeba było ręcznie montować udziały itp.
<BlessJah> nie starczylo wymusic rebooty?
<ftpd> Wszystkie clustry proxmoksa wywaliło, bo storage wstało dużo później niż supervisory/hypervisory i wirtualki się nie podniosły.
<ftpd> No starczyło.
<ftpd> Ale jak to było kilkadziesiąt hostów, to jednak trzeba się było pologować na te managementy, nie?
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> myslalem ze recznie montowales udzialy :]
<ftpd> jacekowski: software 3.10 jest mega. Rozwiązało mój problem z rozłączaniem się z telefonem, wszystko działa o wiele szybciej i bardziej płynnie.
<BlessJah> brb, skocze do sklepu
<jacekowski> ja uzywam w sumie 10.5 bety
<jacekowski> moze dlatego nie mialem tego problemu
<jacekowski> ale obadam ten nowy
<ftpd> Ja miałem w 0.10.6 stable.
<ftpd> 3.10 (tak, też nie rozumiem, skąd skok z 0.x na 3.x) jest bardzo ok.
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> a skad masz ten 3.10?
<jacekowski> z forum jakis modowany firmware czy oficjalny?
<ftpd> Oficjalny.
<ftpd> http://www.metawatch.org/developers/
<ftpd> Na dole jest link.
<ftpd> Dave pisał, że powinien się pojawić 7. wieczorem. Pojawił się 8. rano
<ftpd> Ma jeszcze wyjść ten z BLE, ale mi to na nic, bo nie mam BT 4.0
<jacekowski> BLE?
<ftpd> Bluetooth Low Energy, taki feature BT 4.0
<jacekowski> o ladnie
<ftpd> jacekowski: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_low_energy
<ftpd> Ładnie, ale gnexy nie obsługują.
<ftpd> Iphone obsługuje.
<jacekowski> gnex nie ma bt4 chyba
<drathir>  /w 2
<ftpd> No nie ma.
<gjm> Nie no
<Detroit> witam zna ktoś programik do regulacjii czułości myszki ?
<Detroit> znalazłem lxinput ale on ma pewne wady
<Ashiren> to pewnie na lxde
<Detroit> mam jeszcze lxpanel
<jacekowski> xset
<Detroit> wiec 20mb jak na ten lxinput nie bylo duzo
<Detroit> jacekowski przyklad uzycia polecenia
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: xset mouse speed
<Ashiren> ;x
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g xset mouse speed
<Detroit> krde silverlight zzera mi 99 proc cpu
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Setting the mouse speed in X (Linux Reviews): <http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/mouse_speed_in_x/>
<jacekowski> da rade
<Detroit> jacekowski gotowe polecenie zmniejszajace np do 60 %
<Ashiren> silverlight na linuxie?
<gjm> Detroit: Znowu przyszedłeś trollować?
<jacekowski> Detroit: nie
<jacekowski> Detroit: poczytaj se sam
<Detroit> pytanie czy xset zachowuje ustawienie na jedna sesje ?
<jacekowski> jak chcesz na stale to do konfigu xorga trzeba
<Detroit> gjm troll cie zrobil
<jacekowski> tez opisane w tym artykule
<Detroit> jacekowski albo do xinit ?
<gjm> Wiedziałem że tak będzie
<Detroit> wyjepcie gjm
<kichawa> :D
<Detroit> bo sie warcholi jak zwykle
<Ashiren> :O
<jacekowski> gjm: i po chu* go zaczepiales?
<gjm> jacekowski: Prędzej czy później by się tak skończyło
<jacekowski> gjm: ale ty masz sie zachowywac
<jacekowski> gjm: nie dlatego masz opa zeby ludzi podpuszczac i atakowac
<kichawa> jacekowski: ++
<gjm> Zapytałem grzecznie, a pytanie o gotowca, żądanie wręcz w moim przekonaniu nie uchodzi za miłe
<jacekowski> ale sami sobie radzilismy
<jacekowski> a ty wchodzisz z takim tekstem
<gjm> Dobra, masz wolne pole
<gjm> I przypomnę Ci kiedyś ten tekst o zachowywaniu się :)
<jacekowski> ja nie musze
<jacekowski> bo nie mam opa
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym nie reprezentuje kanalu
<kichawa> reprezentujesz biede?
<jacekowski> reprezentuje jacekowski.org
<m477_> jest co reprezentowac
<gjm> Detroid: To może pochwal się jakie distro? Coś wbudowanego może masz?
<ftpd> moje insomniac.pl jest lepsze.
<qermit> kto mnie wołał?
<grek1> Wizard:  to podczas aktualizacji wyskoczylo do 12.04 ale zerobilem jednak nowa instalacje
<Detroid> silverlight chodzi wolno na moim linuxie 100% cpu w czym problem ?
<qermit> w linuksie
<gjm> Detroid: To nie sliverlight
<gjm> Poza tym z tego co wiem to nie masz Ubuntu, wieć nie ten kanał :)
<ftpd> gjm: Wszystkie 'nie te' :P
<gjm> No, a na właściwy nie zajrzał
<ftpd> Ale jest upartym idiotą. Mimo, że regularnie dostaje bany, nie robi NIC, żeby się poprawić, tylko włazi i nawala.
<gjm> No cóż
<tajwanuser> cze
<muszysko> witam
<gjm> Witaj
<Dfolt> witajcie
<muszysko> co tu taka cisza?
<Dfolt> kibicuja
<muszysko> rozumiem
<Dfolt> ja zobaczylem holdysa w tv to chcialem rzucic pilotem
<muszysko> XChat Gnome - czy istnieje możliwość sprzężyć program z siecią Gadu - Gadu ?
<gjm> Nie
<gjm> To tylko klient IRC
<muszysko> dzięki
<gjm> muszysko: Pidgina spróbuj
<muszysko> dzięki za rade :-)
<Dfolt> ja pierdole, czy oni musza mi piszczec tymi trabkami pod oknami -.-
<gjm> Dfolt: Słownictwo
<Dfolt> tego sie nie delikatnie npisac
<gjm> Mało mnie to intersuje
<Dfolt> mnie rowniez
<Dfolt> widze im wieksza wladza tym dluzszy e-penis
<gjm> Uspokoisz się?
<Dfolt> ja jestem nadzwyczaj spokojny, Ty atakujesz :)
<gjm> To się zachowuj
<Dfolt> amen @_@
<gjm> :f
<qermit> do rana
<gjm> :)
<gjm> qermit: Mecz oglądaj
<qermit> oglądam kontem oka
 * KiFka hi
<CookieM> howdy
<drathir> KiFka: witam...
<m477_> jeszcze 4 lata, jeszcze 4 lata ....
<gjm> I już będą wakacje
<m477_> tak
<Vorbis^> ogarnia ktoś zabawe z tekstem w bashu?
<m477_> wat
<Vorbis^> żeby z tego mi wyciągało pierwszego wykonawce i tytuł
<Vorbis^> http://static.eska.pl/m/playlist/channel-108.jsonp
<m477_> nom
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: ja się znam
<BlessJah> tylko chwila, muszę obczaić syntax
<Vorbis^> okej
<drathir> idzie x-y uruchomic spod usera? dokladnie x11vnc...
<BlessJah> wget -qO - http://static.eska.pl/m/playlist/channel-108.jsonp | sed -e 's/.*"name":"\([^"]*\)".*artists.*name":"\([^"]*\)".*/\1 - \2\n/'
<drathir> pod roota ktora jest z automatu uruchomiona pod :0 idzie sie podlaczyc, ale chcialbym zeby sesja z prawami uzytkownika a nie roota stala... wykonalne cos takiego w ogole jest?
<Vorbis^> startx?
<BlessJah> drathir: x11vnc podłączasz do działającej sesji X11
<BlessJah> i ofc możesz spod usera odpalać, możesz mieć też wiele sesji X11 równocześnie
<drathir> Vorbis^: gdyby to tak proste bylo... :/
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> czemu startx nie działa?
<drathir> startxfce4 wyrzuca brak uprawnien do uruchomienia X
<BlessJah> wklej mi gdzieś .xinitrc
<drathir> ok
<Vorbis^> BlessJah:
<BlessJah> tak?
<Vorbis^> to chyba nie pobiera pierwszego wykonawcy
<Vorbis^> tylko ostatniego
<BlessJah> aww, racja
<BlessJah> wget -qO - http://static.eska.pl/m/playlist/channel-108.jsonp | sed -e 's/"name":"\([^"]*\)".*artists.*name":"\([^"]*\)".*/CUTHEREPLEASE\1 - \2\n/' -e 's/.*CUTHEREPLEASE//'
<Vorbis^> thx
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> sprawdź czy pobiera pierwszy tytuł i pierwszego wykonawcę
<BlessJah> bo w sumie następne .* też może być głodne
<BlessJah> tak, samolubne i zjada za dużo
<drathir> BlessJah: w sumie jest tylko to http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1er5Je9Y
<Vorbis^> pobiera pierwszy
<gjm> drathir: lol
<gjm> To co ty chcesz odpalać?
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: tak, ale artystę ostatniego, już poprawiam
<drathir> gjm: nie chce zeby przy starcie mi x-y same odpalaly...
<Vorbis^> a możesz zrobić osobno artyste i tytuł?
<Vorbis^> oj
<BlessJah> w osobnych liniach?
<Vorbis^> osobne komendy
<BlessJah> ok
<Vorbis^> i
<Vorbis^> tytuł jest dobrze
<drathir> po prostu recznie spod kompa startxfce4 dziala, pokazuje zapytanie o login... a
<Vorbis^> ale wykonawca ostatni
<BlessJah> tak
<Vorbis^> Numb\/encore\/jigga What\/faith Live - Young Guns
<Vorbis^> pojedyńcze ukośniki powinny być
<BlessJah> w prawo czy w lewo?
<Vorbis^>    /
<BlessJah> ok
<Vorbis^> i jeszcze drobna sprawa :X urla po "200x200": jak byś wyciągnął
<BlessJah> wget -qO - http://static.eska.pl/m/playlist/channel-108.jsonp | sed -e 's/"artists":\[{"name":"\([^"]*\)".*/CUTHEREPLEASE \1\n/' -e 's/.*CUTHEREPLEASE //' -e's/\\//g'
<BlessJah> wget -qO - http://static.eska.pl/m/playlist/channel-108.jsonp | sed -e 's/"name":"\([^"]*\)".*/CUTHEREPLEASE \1\n/' -e 's/.*CUTHEREPLEASE //' -e's/\\//g'
<BlessJah> wget -qO - http://static.eska.pl/m/playlist/channel-108.jsonp | sed -e 's/"200x200":"\(http:[^"]*\)".*/CUTHEREPLEASE \1\n/' -e 's/.*CUTHEREPLEASE //' -e's/\\//g'
<BlessJah> drathir: wklej /etc/X11/Xsession
<BlessJah> drathir: coś musisz razem z X11 odpalić, meneger okien, cokolwiek
<Vorbis^> BlessJah++
<BlessJah> wszystkie trzy pobieraja plik od nowa, wiec jesli w miedzyczasie zmieni sie utwor, to bedziesz mial roznego wykonawce autora i link
<Vorbis^> wiem
<Vorbis^> ściągnę raz do /tmp i potem cata uzyje
<BlessJah> TEMPFILE=$(mktemp);wget -gO "${TEMPFILE}"; sed -e [...] "${TEMPFILE}" ;rm "${TEMPFILE}"
<BlessJah> nie ma potrzeby cata
<drathir> BlessJah: juz wklejam,ale musi cos byc jakis lighdm chyba bo wybor tez jest...
<drathir> BlessJah: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=s3Ky6Tdf
<BlessJah> ale fajnie
<BlessJah> drathir: zrób pusty .xinitrc i daj jedną linię
<BlessJah> exec xfwm4
<BlessJah> to ci wystartuje tylko meneger okien xfce
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak zamierzasz odpalac dalsze aplikacje, ale możesz po ssh dać export DISPLAY=':XX' gdzie XX to jakis numer, prawdopowobnie 0 lub 1
<BlessJah> i wtedy odpalane w tej sesji ssh aplikacje okienkowe wskoczą pod X11
<drathir> BlessJah: ok juz sprawdzam...
<drathir> w sumie ten menager nawet nie przeszkadza tylko ten minus, ze nie mozna jako zwykly user x-ow innych dodatkowo odpalic, np dla kazdego usera z osobna...
<BlessJah> chodzi o lightdm?
<BlessJah> tak, lightdm nie pozwala zbytnio na wiele sesji na raz
<drathir> BlessJah: zmienione nic sie nie zepsulo, ale prrzy probie uruchomienia spod usera w konsoli startxfce4 blad ten sam przy probie uruchomienia sudo startxfce4 -- :1 odpala i wyrzuca na monitorze na ctrl+alt f8 czysta swieza sesje tylko ze roota i niestety ps aux |grep auth nie pokazuje nowej tylka ta z :0
<BlessJah> zaraz
<BlessJah> tylko zjem kolacje
<drathir> BlessJah: spokojnie smacznego... mnie sie w ogole nie spieszy...
<BlessJah> to chcesz mieć jednak xfce4 w tym X11 czy nie?
<BlessJah> tutaj, nie na query
<BlessJah> drathir: zamiast exec xfwm4 daj exec startxfce4
<BlessJah> wtedy komenda startx odpali ci xfce
<drathir> ok juz sprawdzam...
<Vorbis^> BlessJah: coś ten skrypt mi nawala
<BlessJah> co robi?
<Vorbis^> od kilku piosenek nie zmienia sie wykonawca
<Vorbis^> a tytuł jest ok
<Vorbis^> o
<Vorbis^> już działa
<Vorbis^> o.o
<BlessJah> mogli nie uaktualniać na stronie, może się za rzadko wykonywać, może... etc
<Vorbis^> zmieniało sie
<Vorbis^> a może być tak że nietypowy tytuł troche namieszał?
<Vorbis^> bo jedna nuta miała polskie znaki w jakoś dziwnie zapisane
<BlessJah> jeśli w tytule pojawi się " to utnie na tym znaku tytuł
<julek> czesc
<Vorbis^> znowu
<Vorbis^> http://pastebin.com/7q4NhmQn
<Vorbis^> chyba nic nie popsułem
<Vorbis^> pokazuje nieaktualnego wykonawce
<BlessJah> nie wyglada na to zebys cos spsul
<BlessJah> dodaj echo "$artist $title $thumb"  i obserwuj co sie dzieje
<Vorbis^> i znowu dobrze
<Vorbis^> wcześniej przez 3 nuty był jeden wykonawca
<ChaosEngine> dobry dziń
<Vorbis^> dobry wieczór
<BlessJah> Vorbis^: trzy nuty powiadasz...
<BlessJah> a jaką jednostkę twój sleep przyjmuje defaultowo?
<Vorbis^> na oko tak
<BlessJah> bo jak minuty, to wyjdzie akurat 3-4 kawalki na powtórzenie
<BlessJah> sleep 15s
<Vorbis^> niee
<Vorbis^> eskundy
<Vorbis^> i miniaturka i tytuł sie zmieniają
<Vorbis^> i teraz działa
<Vorbis^> nie wiem
<Vorbis^> posiedze jeszcze i bede obserwował co sie dzieje
<drathir> BlessJah: niestety dalej spod uzytkownika ze nieupowazniony z sydo uruchamia ale nie wyswietla http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=UaNNcD4p
<BlessJah> ale czemu grepujesz na auth?
<Vorbis^> Belleruche - Reach For The Bottle
<Vorbis^> Belleruche - A Lack Of Understanding
<Vorbis^> o
<Vorbis^> ale widze
<Vorbis^> co jest inaczej
<Vorbis^> tak jest teraz: jsonp([{"status":0,"name":"A Lack Of Understanding","id":"333705","artists":[{"id":"12481","name":"The Vaccines","
<Vorbis^> a było: jsonp([{"status":0,"name":"Miles Away\/the Truth Is","artists":[{"name":"Depeche Mode"}],
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> to rozwala skrypt
<Vorbis^> niektórzy wykonawcy inaczej są zapisani
<drathir> BlessJah: bo zeby uruchomic x11vnc w uzytkowniku musze miec lokalizacje auth np :0 to w 0 sie podlacze jak w auth :1 to w 1 sie polacze...
<BlessJah> x11vnc -display :0
<BlessJah> to nie wystarczy?
<BlessJah> z tego samego usera
<BlessJah> on sam powinien już sobie znaleźć
<BlessJah> drathir: wiesz co, daj mi konto bez roota na tym serwerze, ja to sprawdzę
<Vorbis^> BlessJah: masz pomysł jak to ogarnąć?
<BlessJah> kilka, ale szczerze powiedziawszy nie chce mi się
<Vorbis^> oj
<Stirlitz> Maradona by Kusturica
<Stirlitz> polecam
<szymon_g> witam
 * szymon_g slucha sobie covery Depeszy
<szymon_g> :)
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<drathir> szymon_g: depeszy moda?
<gjm> Telegramu Admina
<szymon_g> ta drathir
<drathir> szymon_g: ++
<drathir> nalezy sie choc nie wiem czy covery choc odrobine tak dobre jak oryginal moga byc...
<szymon_g> :) "somebody" w wykonaniu sojki (badz raczej soyki w tym przypadku) jest calkiem fajne :) album z 1999 roku
<szymon_g> "odrobine tak dobre"? w polowie oryginalnych wersji gosciu spiewa jakby mu obcieli to i owo (np "in your room" etc)
<szymon_g> dla mnie spora czesc coverow jest lepsza niz oryginaly (oczywiscie, nie wszystkie)
<drathir> swoja droga mnie zawsze dziwi ze te stare dobre utwory to prawie kazdy slyszal choc raz, a tyle czasu minelo i to ciagle sa fajne kawalki...
<drathir> a te nowe co teraz tworza juz tak mam wrazenie, ze nie maja tego czegos i sie szybko o nich zapomina...
<szymon_g> ... by po uslyszeniu ich za kilka lat sobie o nich przypomniec :)
<szymon_g> dopiero czas pokarze ktore sa dobre, a o ktorych sie zapomni
<szymon_g> (IMO)
<drathir> szymon_g: mozliwe, ale mam wrazenie ze raczej nie wroca... te stare kawalki przez pokolenia byly modne i niewazne jaki wiek osoba ma, a byla duza szansa, ze zna... a teraz mam wrazenie, ze juz tak to raczej nie dziala...
<drathir> moze z drugiej strony ze teraz taka masowka jest pelno wszystkiego, kiedys moge sie mylic ale bylo chyba znacznie mniejszy ruch...
<greyfox> Mial ktos moze taki problem z modemem 3g na usb ze wszystko mu smigalo po za automatycznym odswiezaniem na fejsie
<greyfox> albo nie dzialalo gg
<drathir> greyfox: adblock script block lub inne dodatki sprawdz...
 * NightWish` ziewa formalnie
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-09
<m477> ;o
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<tajwanuser> cze
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Wizarty!
<Skrzyp> obudź się!
<Skrzyp> Morphos 3.0 jest!
<Skrzyp> http://www.morphos-team.net/downloads
<Skrzyp> kij z tym, że ubuntu unrelated
<Skrzyp> ale jest
<gjm> Co nas jakiś MorphOS?
<greyfox> drathir: jest to niezalezne od przegladarki co ciekawe na innych polaczeniach (np wifi) dziala normalnie ... tylko na modemie 3g jest problem
<gjm> Może za słabe połączenie?
<greyfox> problem jest tylko z fejsem
<greyfox> i jest dobry sygnal
<gjm> Hmmm... to nie wiem
<Skrzyp> gjm: wizartego obchodzi
<Skrzyp> bo ma pebuka
<gjm> To mu na query pisz łapserdaku
<gjm> On ostatnio jak chciał napisać że Fedore testuje to base64 szyfrował :d
<Skrzyp> Wizard: kick here :D
<denysonique> Jak wylaczyc w Ubuntu 11.10 NginX?
<denysonique> zeby nie startowal automatycznie
<Skrzyp> denysonique: wyjebać w serwisach
<denysonique> Skrzyp: o to sie pytam
<Skrzyp> no
<Skrzyp> to pacz manuale
<denysonique> tam nie ma nic
<denysonique> to jest jakis upstart
<Skrzyp> bo ja się na tych powalonych initscriptach nie znam
<Skrzyp> a nie systemd?
<denysonique> ja mam upstart
<Skrzyp> ja nie znaju
<denysonique> hmm, sprobowalem z update-rc.d
<denysonique> i zadzialalo
<denysonique> init do nginxa mialem jako standardowy sysv script
<denysonique> a mysql jako upstart...
<denysonique> pogmatwane
<denysonique> 2 rozne sposoby pomieszane...
<Skrzyp> no
<Skrzyp> dlatego w Dębianie wrócilii do SysV już
<Skrzyp> tak więc w jebu już wrócić powinni w 12.10
<gjm> Skrzyp: Mordo, słownictwo
<Skrzyp> ale jak można nazwać system, który ma upstarta w initach? :D
<gjm> Trudno
<denysonique> Skrzyp: nie wroca
<denysonique> Skrzyp: "As for rumors that Ubuntu might switch from Upstart to SystemD, they're unfounded, Shuttleworth wrote."
<Skrzyp> Jajebie
<Skrzyp> mam nadzieję, że Mintowcy nie przerzucą tego z Ubu
<Skrzyp> albo zmienię na LMDE
<denysonique> Skrzyp: masz na mysli unity?
<Skrzyp> w sensie systemd
<gjm> Cześć qermit
<qermit> czesc
<drathir> greyfox: a jaka siec z ciekawosci?
<manski> witam
<manski> czy jest ktos kto moze udzielic mi odpowiedzi na jedno pytanko
<gjm> Może
<manski> chodzi mianowicie o 12.04
<manski> ubuntu
<gjm> Tak?
<manski> i oto jego menu
<BlessJah> stopniowanie napięcia
<manski> a mianowicie prawdopodobnie gdzies polecialy jakies pliczki
<gjm> Cześć BlessJah
<BlessJah> hej gjm
<manski> i teraz po kliknieciu na menu nie potrafi odnalezc zadnej aplikacji
<gjm> Robiłeś coś szczególnego wcześniej?
<manski> nie
<manski> o to chodzi ze nie
<manski> on pochodzil moze 2 dni po czystym instalu
<manski> rozumiem gdyby mial update po wczesniejszych wersjach, bo wtedy to rozne cuda sie dzialy
<gjm> Nic się samo z siebie nie psuje :)
<spi> w ubuntu to w ogole cos ciezko zepsuc.
<manski> jeszcze podejrzewam ze moze sie cos dziac z dyskiem
<manski> mimo ze przez fsck nic nie pokazuje
<gjm> manski: Masz plik ~/.config/menus/applications.menu?
<manski> zaraz sprawdzam
<manski> a nie sprawdze bo mi nie pokaze ukrytych a nie moge odpalic terminala aby nadac sobie uprawnienia root
<ftpd> A po co Ci root do oglądania ukrytych plików?
<ftpd> ;-)
<manski> no normalnie przegladarka nie pokazuje
<ftpd> Btw. gnome nie ma już globalnego skrótu 'f2' do okienka 'run application'?
<manski> a no nie
<gjm> manski: Alt+F2 → nautilus → Ctrl+H
<ftpd> A, no. Alt+f2
<ftpd> alt+f2 -> terminal -> ls -l ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<gjm> gnome-terminal
<manski> wlasnie ze mi nie dziala odpalanie przez to menu zadnych aplikacji bo ich nie widzi
<ftpd> A, ok.
<ftpd> To Tobie się PATH zwalił.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> gjm: poka which gnome-terminal?
<ftpd> Pewnie jakieś /usr/bin
<gjm> Chciałbym, ale nie mam :d
<manski> tak mi sie wydaje ze cos polecialo
<gjm> Ale chyba tak
<ftpd> manski: alt+f2 -> /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<ftpd> Tak zrób.
<ftpd> Jak odpali, to olej ten applications.menu, to ewidentnie wina PATH
<manski> nie odpala
<ftpd> A cokolwiek 'mówi'?
<gjm> Co ma $PATH to braku menu? :)
<manski> nie, kreci sie tylko to koleczko od wyszukiwania za chwile staje i tyle
<gjm> s/to/do
<BlessJah> Ctrl+Alt+F1, export DISPLAY?
<ftpd> gjm: A to nie jest dynamicznie tworzone na podstawie aplikacji znalezionych w $PATH według jakiegoś kryterium?
<ftpd> gjm: Btw. s/foor/bar/
<gjm> Ups
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % echo a | sed -e 's/a/b/'
<ftpd> b
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % echo a | sed -e 's/a/b'
<ftpd> sed: -e expression #1, char 5: unterminated `s' command
<ftpd> ;-)
<gjm> Ale to i dokumenty indeksuje
<gjm> manski: I jak?
<gjm> Albo dobra, idę pozmywać
<szymon_g> witam
<drathir> http://maknar.cz/images/imgur-gallery-2-i1.jpg
<Vorbis^> BlessJah: ping
<BlessJah> pong
<Vorbis^> przyszła Ci ochota na zabawe z sedem?
<BlessJah> średnio
<Zippa> Hej
<Szatan> damn facepalm
<Zippa> Jest test 12.04 LTS-a w PC Format i instrukcja instalacji Ubuntu z poziomu Wubi oraz na płycie wubi Starego LTS-a
<Vorbis^> Zippa: nie kręciłeś sie kiedyś po gtanecie?
<Zippa> What
<Zippa> nie
<Vorbis^> ok
<Zippa> A po co się PYTAsz
<Vorbis^> gdzieś twoj nick widzialem ale nie pamietam gdzie
<Zippa> na forum
<MamTrzyGie> Fifa działa pod wine?
<drathir> Przekliniak: g winehq db
<Przekliniak> drathir: WineHQ - Wine Application Database: <http://appdb.winehq.org/>
<BigBen_> czesc
<BigBen_> czy ktos z obecnych uzywa Unison?
<patrol220> Witam
<patrol220> witam
<patrol220> Mam pewnie problem podczas instalacji ubuntu
<patrol220> Pomoze ktos?
<patrol220> Żyje ktoś ? :P
<DaZ> nie
<patrol220> ZaD ;p
<patrol220> Z kamilscheicht cie znam czy nie?
<patrol220> MajkiFajki z wykopu ;p
<patrol220> Dobra lece gra;p
<patrol220> narazie
<DaZ> eh, głupie te dzieci teraz.
<panx> witam
<panx> co tam
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBgxoKB3vuc&feature=related
<m477> Błękit Policyjnych Lamp (feat. INSP) - Policja was J***e
<denysonique> m477: lol
<BlessJah> m477++
<Voldenet> m477++
<denysonique> ta polska policja to tez zwykle dresy w mundurach
<MajkiFajki> za 1200 pln nikt normalny tam nie pójdzie narażać życia
<denysonique> w UK policjanci okazuja szacunek, i bandyci im tez na wzajem
<denysonique> mniejsze chwdp niz w pl itp
<denysonique> btw, wlanie spalilem shishe
<denysonique> pali ktos z was tutaj shishe?
<m477> wiadro here
<gjm> m477: Oj oj, dzwoniępod 997 :D
<denysonique> m477: ale z hookah mam nadzieje
<m477> denysonique: sz czego>?
<denysonique> m477: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hookah
<m477> nie wiedzalem ze wiadra sa nielegalne
<m477> denysonique: napisalem 'z wiadra'
<m477> jak to Hookah to szisza
<m477> jaki fail
<gjm> Marihuanina to zło
<m477> hehe
<gjm> Po co to komu?
<m477> hehe
<m477> po co komu bog?
<gjm> Dla sportu
<m477> gjm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN1ONolFYcw
<gjm> KWAS
<m477> jadłeś?
<gjm> Nir
<gjm> Nie*
<gjm> I EOT
<drathir> jacekowski: ping
<m477> -,-
<jacekowski> drathir: ?
<jacekowski> drathir: co chcesz?
<jacekowski> SSD se kupilem
<MamTrzyGie> i...?
<jacekowski> i nic
<jacekowski> nic sie nie kreci
<jacekowski> a dane sa
<MamTrzyGie> :)
<MamTrzyGie> to ja mam plan iść jutro po xbox
<jacekowski> mam ps3
<MamTrzyGie> ale jak zwykle nie będzie mi się chciało
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: no właśnie chyba xbox fajniejszy
<MamTrzyGie> znaczy się lepszy
<MamTrzyGie> ale ja się nie znam
<MamTrzyGie> tu i tu są gry
<jacekowski> ps3 to znacznie szybszy sprzet
<jacekowski> i ma bluraya
<jacekowski> i dla samego bluraya warto
<MamTrzyGie> xbox nie ma?
<jacekowski> nie
<MamTrzyGie> ale x ma dysk
<jacekowski> ps3 ma dysk
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> odzwyczaiłem się od używania klawki i touchpada przez to kde
<jacekowski> jedyne co xbox ma lepiej to kinect
<MamTrzyGie> bo to czemu na większości forów mówią że xbox lepszy bo ma dysk?
<jacekowski> MamTrzyGie: cholera wie
<BlessJah> MamTrzyGie: subiektywne opinie mają to do siebie, że są subiektywne
<jacekowski> PS3 zawsze mialo dysk
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: ps3 też ma ale inaczej się nazywa
<MamTrzyGie> no i machasz pilotem a nie rękoma
<jacekowski> MamTrzyGie: PS Move to nie kinect
<jacekowski> PS3 pierwsze jakie wydali mialo 20G dysk
<AbyNieNiemcy> to muszę się wczytać
<jacekowski> teraz najmniejszy jaki jest to 120G
<AbyNieNiemcy> bo kurcze mam zamiar iśc jutro i kupić
<AbyNieNiemcy> i się zastanawiałem między ps a x
<AbyNieNiemcy> i następne kable na podłodze
<AbyNieNiemcy> ehhh
<jacekowski> za ile?
<AbyNieNiemcy> 1100
<jacekowski> bo ja kupilem tylko dlatego ze promocja byla
<AbyNieNiemcy> coś takiego
<jacekowski> drogo
<AbyNieNiemcy> xbox z kinektem i 2 pady + jakas gra
<jacekowski> ja dalem £150 za ps3 z skyrimem
<AbyNieNiemcy> w Polsce?
<jacekowski> a skyrim wtedy to bylo £30-£40
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> UK
<AbyNieNiemcy> a widzisz
<jacekowski> ale mowie ze praktycznie polowe tego
<AbyNieNiemcy> wiem
<AbyNieNiemcy> w stanach fajny laptop za 1000zł można kupić
<AbyNieNiemcy> aw chinach podrubę zajebistą za 500-800
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<jacekowski> do laptopa idzie dosyc sporo drogiej elektroniki
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: znajomy przywozi tak raz na pół roku 2-3 laptopy
<AbyNieNiemcy> więcej nie może bo sprawdzają
<AbyNieNiemcy> a tak jedzie z żoną i córką
<jacekowski> to tanie gowniane kupuje
<AbyNieNiemcy> lepszy od mojego (2800)
<jacekowski> niestety, chinczycy jakby bardzo nawet chcieli to procesora nie podrobia
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: ale ukradną i zmontują w innej fabryce
<jacekowski> i paru dosyc drogich czesci
<AbyNieNiemcy> ipady ipody tam bardzo tanio chodzą --- fakt bez gwarancji i robione w fabryce mac'a
<jacekowski> to akurat sa podrobki
<AbyNieNiemcy> w fabyce mac'a?
<AbyNieNiemcy> to obią na lewo
<jacekowski> foxconn to sklada
<jacekowski> a nie "mac"
<jacekowski> dwa, to jest podrobka
<AbyNieNiemcy> ale dla MAC'a
<jacekowski> nie ma "MAC"a
<jacekowski> jest apple
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: do appstore wchodzisz
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: to jest podrobka
<AbyNieNiemcy> jabko (nie wime jak się pisze~ ) ma
<jacekowski> stary hakowany iOS 2 albo 3 na tym jest
<AbyNieNiemcy> i te wszystkie znaczki szlaczki. a moge to udowodnić bo moja była ma takiego bo jej załatwiłęm takiego
<jacekowski> ty na prawde chinskiej podrobki nie widziales
<AbyNieNiemcy> nie mówię o tych co rysikiem się bawisz
<jacekowski> rozbierz i zobaczysz ze hardware inny
<jacekowski> to jest na prawde dobra podrobka
<BlessJah> to się razem pisze
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: z tego co wiem to są kradzieone podzespoły składane w tej samej fabryce i sprzedawane na lewo w chinach na giełdach i targach a nawet i sklepach
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: tego akurat sie nie da
<AbyNieNiemcy> taki ma załatwiony - może kradziony cały
<jacekowski> nie da sie ukrasc apple w fabryce
<jacekowski> bo apple podpisuje firmware
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: tak jak w polmosie spirytusu
<jacekowski> dla kazdego jednego osobno
<AbyNieNiemcy> bo masz wagi pzy wejściu i wyjściu
<jacekowski> ukradniesz ale masz sprzet bez softu
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: no takiego ma, działa
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: to ma podrobke ze starym iOSem
<TheNumb> AbyNieNiemcy: nie wiem co chcesz udowodnić.
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: bylem, widzialem, wiem jak to dziala
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: do appstore wchodzisz i instalujesz
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: chinczycy sa w stanie zrobic podrobke idealna prawkie kazdego sprzetu
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: tak
<AbyNieNiemcy> to co więcej trzeba
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: ale to ma starego hakowanego iOSa
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: to ze nie kazda aplikacje zainstalujesz
<TheNumb> jacekowski: wtedy jeszcze iPhone OS :P
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: bo niektore wymagaja nowego iOS4 albo i 5
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: a czego się nie da robić to sprawdzę
<TheNumb> Teraz każda aplikacja wymaga iOS3+
<TheNumb> Chociaż większość 4.2.1+
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: te podrobki maja soft na poziomie iphone 3g bodajze
<jacekowski> AbyNieNiemcy: przynajmniej tak to wygladalo jak ostatnio taka mialem okazje widziec
<jacekowski> znajac chinczykow duza szansa ze poszli do przodu
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: no ona ma od 2-3 tyg i się pytałem na innym kanale jak flasha zainstalować :P
<jacekowski> nie ma flasha
<jacekowski> jest hakowany flash
<jacekowski> na jailbreakowane telefony
<TheNumb> ... który jest gówniany
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Ogólnie, flash -> gówno.
<AbyNieNiemcy> TheNumb: ale strony niektóre wymagają flasha
<TheNumb> AbyNieNiemcy: "trudno"
<TheNumb> Skoro wymagają flasha i nie działają bez niego -> nie są warte oglądania.
<AbyNieNiemcy> TheNumb: wiesz jak to baba używa FB i chce gać w gierki
<TheNumb> AbyNieNiemcy: na telefonie? Poebao?
<AbyNieNiemcy> iPAD
<TheNumb> Żaden telefon nie uciągnie gierki z facebooka.
<AbyNieNiemcy> IPad
<TheNumb> Nawet iSzpadl.
<AbyNieNiemcy> Ipad i Iphone to co innego
<TheNumb> AbyNieNiemcy: masz mnie za debila?
<AbyNieNiemcy> nie, nakierowuje Ciebie że to nie iPhone tylko Ipad
<jacekowski> i tak nie pociagnie
<TheNumb> Nawet ten najnowszy.
<jacekowski> flash ma pozal sie boze JITa
<jacekowski> na x86
<jacekowski> na ARM nawet nie ma tego
<TheNumb> AbyNieNiemcy: tak btw, fajne pliki masz wystawione na www.
<AbyNieNiemcy> ups
<AbyNieNiemcy> :P
<AbyNieNiemcy> TheNumb: dla sieci sobie ściągają
<drathir> jacekowski: a slyszales ze chinczycy nad nowa architektura procesorow pracuja?
<jacekowski> nie sprzeda sie
<drathir> jacekowski: w sumie nie wiem czy nie tylko na swoj wlasny rynek, ale po co to nie mam zielonego pojecia...
<AbyNieNiemcy> drathir: kontrola nad uzytkownikami komputerów i internetu :D
<CookieM> a więc zaczęli już TWORZYĆ, nie tylko KOPIOWAĆ?
<drathir> juz pewnego czasu w intelu czy amd jakis rusek w procku dziwny kod znalazl serwisowy bodajze, wiec na dobra sprawe nie wiesz co tam siedziec moze...
<drathir> CookieM: widzialem podrobke N9 na allegro za grosze ale na obrazku nawet tandetnie nie wyglada ciekawe jak na zywo... i zeby bylo smieszniej rozne skorki wygladu interfaceu wymyslili...
<drathir> tak jak swojego czasu bardzo dobre jakosciowo podrobki N95 wypuscili, dopiero od wewnatrz bylo mozna stwierdzic, ze to podrobka...
<CookieM> tak, oni szybko się uczą
<jacekowski> drathir: oni robia podrobki iphone
<jacekowski> drathir: ktore maja prawie normalnego iOSa
<jacekowski> starego i hakowanego zeby dzialal na tym sprzecie
<drathir> jacekowski: ale najwazniejsze ze funkcjonalny... i zeby bylo zabawniej wszystko na legalu...
<drathir> na legalu w sensie ze sie z tym nie kryja i poza granice kraju nawet to wychodzi...
<CookieM> w chinach mają wyj...e na prawa autorskie
<drathir> i pozniej na allegro tel 49zl przesylka 100zl
<drathir> pomijam fakt ze dostawa miesiac...
<AbyNieNiemcy> mi się wydaje że ten iphon jest ok
<TheNumb> AbyNieNiemcy: który i za ile?
<AbyNieNiemcy> niecały 1000zł
<TheNumb> AbyNieNiemcy: jest jeden sposób żeby stwierdzić czy podróba <:
<AbyNieNiemcy> no?
<TheNumb> https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do
<TheNumb> Wpisz numer seryjny i zobacz czy mają w bazie :D
<AbyNieNiemcy> haha
<TheNumb> Jak nie, to raczej podróba <:
<AbyNieNiemcy> jak bede miał go w ręku to wpiszę
<jacekowski> drathir: drogo za dostawe
<jacekowski> drathir: koszt wyslania czegos w chinach to sa grosze
<AbyNieNiemcy> kur..
<Szatan> w chima
<Szatan> w chinach nawet zarcie podrabiaja
<Vorbis^> yhy
<Vorbis^> http://www.wykop.pl/link/630587/chinczycy-podrabiaja-ryz/
<Szatan> lul
<AbyNieNiemcy> komentarze dobre :D
<drathir> jacekowski: do polski?
<jacekowski> drathir: ta
<jacekowski> drathir: tzn. do UK
<jacekowski> nie wiem dokladnie jak do polski
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: samolotem
<jacekowski> jak sobie przeliczylem to znaczkow bylo za mniej niz £1
<drathir> jacekowski: podobno lotnicza poczta wysylaja,ale czort ich tam wie...
<jacekowski> a da sie kupic pojedyncze rzeczy na ebayu ktore kosztuja £2 z chin
<jacekowski> z wysylka razem
<jacekowski> £1 za wysylke i £1 za cos
<drathir> w sumie nie wiem czy nie taniej by wyszlo do uk i z uk do polski...
<AbyNieNiemcy> jacekowski: ale minimum 10000szt
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> 1 sztuka
<jacekowski> nie raz zamawialem takie cos
<AbyNieNiemcy> drathir: ściąga się kontenerami - statki /// do niemiec lub pl
<AbyNieNiemcy> Polski
<drathir> AbyNieNiemcy: jaka masz hgwarancje ze wszystko uda Ci sie sprzedac?
<jacekowski> nawet jak nie sprzedasz to zarobisz
<drathir> bardziej im sie oplaca sztukami, bo i tak Tu placisz...
<AbyNieNiemcy> drathir: to był przykłąd - tam możeszk kupić supertanio ale zamawiać trzeba dużymi ilościami... to nie ich sprawa czy to sprzedaż czy nie
<AbyNieNiemcy> wysyłąsz paczkę z 1szt - nie opłaca sie?
<drathir> zapewne robia tez male przekrety cenowe na kazdej sztuce i bardziej im sie oplaca na sztuki...
<AbyNieNiemcy> wysyłąsz paczkę z 10000szt to ci się opłąci
<AbyNieNiemcy> ?/!***
<AbyNieNiemcy> ehhh
<AbyNieNiemcy> kurde
<AbyNieNiemcy> wygrali
<jacekowski> nie trzeba duzymi ilosciami
<jacekowski> mozna 1 sztuke kupic
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: ale coś droższego... tanie rzeczy kupujesz tysiącami
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mozna za £2 miec cos z chin z przesylka w cenie
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: no nie mów mi że kupisz z chin do PL czy UK coś co za 1Zł w ilości 1szt
<jacekowski> mowie £2
<MamTrzyGie> coś za co kosztuje
<jacekowski> czyli okolo 10pln
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: no nie wiem czy na sztukę kupisz
<MamTrzyGie> produkcja 0.50gr wysyłka 6zł zarobek 3,5zł?
<jacekowski> kupisz
<jacekowski> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1pc-Cute-Pink-Dress-HelloKitty-Iphone-Headset-Anti-Dust-Ear-Cap-Plug-Stopper-/150831383400?pt=UK_MobilePhones_MobilePhonesCasesPouches&hash=item231e404368
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bpnt5f2> (at www.ebay.co.uk)
<jacekowski> aukcja
<jacekowski> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IPHONE4-4S-Ipad2-Flower-Dustproof-Plug-Earphone-Stopple-Decor-Ornament-Pink-/261040539910?pt=UK_Mobiles_Accessories_RL&hash=item3cc73a8906
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c9jy7q4> (at www.ebay.co.uk)
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> £1 z przesylka za darmo
<jacekowski> i to nie tak ze rzeczy nie docieraja albo cos
<jacekowski> bo wielokrotnie cos kupowalem w tej cenie
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: no to widzisz... muszą to sprzedać w jakiejś ilości aby opłącało się sprzedać
<jacekowski> kupujesz 1 sztuke
<jacekowski> za £1 musza to wyprodukowac, zapakowac i wyskac do jednego klienta
<MamTrzyGie> tak
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wysylaja bezposrednio czy maja centrale po krajach?
<MamTrzyGie> ale masz firmy transportowo/wysyłkowe które podejmą się kotraktu - roziwieź coś po UK za ileśtam
<jacekowski> wysylaja bezposrednio
<jacekowski> i normalny listonosz przynosi to do domu
<MamTrzyGie> sprzeda 10000szt po 1COSś dla ciebie 7000COŚ dla firmy wysyłkowej 3000COŚ
<jacekowski> wyslane normalna poczta
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: kurde jak? może i tak jest ale to jest nieopłacalne
<jacekowski> zapominasz o UPU
<MamTrzyGie> hmmm>
<MamTrzyGie> ?
<jacekowski> universal postal union
<jacekowski> i umowach miedzynarodowych
<jacekowski> taniej to poczta wyslac
<jacekowski> niz placic osobnej firmie
<MamTrzyGie> no no tak jak wyżej napisałem
<MamTrzyGie> ale nie wszystko dociera
<MamTrzyGie> bo mają zakonkraktowane
<MamTrzyGie> ile zamówień
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> normalna poczta jest to wysylane
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: aha
<jacekowski> naklejaja znaczek i wrzucaja do skrzynki
<MamTrzyGie> muszę to rozkminić liczbowo :P
<jacekowski> umowy UPU mowia min. to ze
<jacekowski> jesli cos wysylasz za granice
<MamTrzyGie> to muszą mieć zaje... dużo wysyłek i własnych samochodów
<jacekowski> nie maja wlasnych samochodow
<jacekowski> to idzie normalna poczta
<jacekowski> wracajac do UPU
<jacekowski> chodzi o to ze w momencie gdy wysylasz cos za granice
<jacekowski> i naklejasz znaczek na tym za 5PLN
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> to calosc tych 5 PLN zostaje w polsce
<jacekowski> poczta kraju docelowego nie dostaje zadnych pieniedzy za dostarczenie tego
<MamTrzyGie> to nie wiedziałem
<jacekowski> bo zalozenie bylo takie ze ilosci sa podobne w obie strony i nie ma sensu zeby komplikowac rozliczenia
<jacekowski> ale chinczycy znacznie wiecej wysylaja niz odbieraja
<jacekowski> wiec moga tanio wysylac
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: no na chłopski rozum chiny wysyłają więcej niż reszta świata
<jacekowski> do tego ze tam nie ma tak jak wszedzie indziej ze listonosz zbiera codziennie
<jacekowski> tam zbiera listy raz na tydzien/dwa
<jacekowski> to koszty po ich stronie maja nizsze
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: list a paczka to co innego
<MamTrzyGie> koszty transportu bo paczek nie noszą listonosze
<MamTrzyGie> oni mają ograniczenia KG --- nie wiem jak w chinach ale w Polsce tak
<jacekowski> zauwaz ze te tanie rzeczy to sa male rzeczy
<jacekowski> ktore wejda do listu
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: miś?
<jacekowski> maly mis
<jacekowski> albo jakas wtyczka
<MamTrzyGie> lekki może i tak ale mas jeszcze objętość
<jacekowski> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-LCD-Screen-Protector-Guard-4-HTC-Touch-Diamond-P3700-/170617428673?pt=UK_Mobiles_Accessories_RL&hash=item27b9975ac1#shId
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cyx3ts5> (at www.ebay.co.uk)
<jacekowski> albo taki screen protector
<jacekowski> do listu wejdzie
<MamTrzyGie> ale sam mówiłeś że zamawiałe i nie doszło
<jacekowski> mowilem ze doszlo
<jacekowski> nie ma tak ze nie dojdzie cos
<MamTrzyGie> a sorki
<jacekowski> a paczki z chin mozna wyslac juz za 2$
<MamTrzyGie> jacekowski: pracuje w firmie spedycyjneo/budowlanej i mnie trochę dziwi, ale skoro tak mówisz... wiem że jak u nas coś zamawiają to muszą w dużych ilościach
<Stirlitz> Cześć
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: elo ziom
<Stirlitz> Słuchajta, jak pobrać IP guesta w kvm zakładając że jest przydzielane przez zew dhcp?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: KVM jako tako sam nie miesza sie w goscia
<Stirlitz> nawet w arp nie widać
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: musisz goscia pytac
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: albo tcpdumpem lapac
<Stirlitz> No jakos mi nie wychodzi pytanie.
<jacekowski> vmware ma te swoje guest additonsy ktore sie z hypervisorem komunikuja
<Szatan> a virtualbox tez?
<Stirlitz> Nie chcę vmware, kvm działa idealnie.
<MamTrzyGie> no nigdy mi to nie było potrzebne więc nie sprawdzałem nawet
<BlessJah> oO Stirlitz
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ale mowie ci jak to wyglada
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: rzadko wpadasz
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: serwera dhcp nie mozesz zapytac?
<Stirlitz> Nie mogę bo nie wiem jaki bedzie, maszyna jedzie w świat.
<BlessJah> guest sam nie może ci podać swojego IP?
<Stirlitz> Potrzebuję zamontować udziały z guestów i do tego podpiąć ftpy.
<BlessJah> guest po negocjacjach z dhcp łączyłby się z hostem i podawał swoje ip?
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, no niby mógłbym, ale to trochę bez sensu biorąc pod uwagę że gospodarzem jestem ;)
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ale tak to jest zrobione w kazdym innym
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: tylko ze tam to guest additionsy podaja przez hypercalle do supervisora
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: tobie prosciej byloby po sieci podac
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: albo tcpdumpem lapac dhcpack pakiety
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: z sensem czy bez sensu, ważne żeby działało
<Szatan> dzihad!
<Stirlitz> Hmm, a jakby sambą? ma wolny interfejs i tam mu przypiszę jakąś klasę. maszynom dam drugie IP z tej klasy...
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, cóż, działa.
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: na jakiej zasadzie sambą?
<Szatan> 1st
<gjm> 69xd
<BlessJah> ?
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, normalnie, sambie dodałem nową sieć, a guestom drugie karty sieciowe z tego zakresu
<BlessJah> po sambie się odkrywają?
<BlessJah> nmap nie starczyłby?
<Stirlitz> Nie, bo musze sie gdzieś chrootować ftepem
<Stirlitz> W każdym bądź razie działa. Dobranoc.
<BlessJah> o/
<tajwanuser> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-10
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> słońce zaczyna mi w monitor dawać
<BlessJah> znaczy to jedno, pora iśc spać
<BlessJah> o/
<DaZ> wczesnie jeszcze >:
<m477_> ;o
<gjm> Bry
<Skrzyp> Wizard: kupujesz mosa do pb?
<Skrzyp> Już ceny poszły w górę...
<tajwanuser> cze
<panx> witam
<MamTrzyGie> xbox360 czy ps3?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, rzuc moneta?
<gjm> SNES
<zippa> Pomocy nie mogę zaktualizować Kubuntu 10.04 LTS na 12,04 LTS
<jacekowski> a dokladniej
<jacekowski> jakie bledy masz itd.
<zippa> Nie nie idzie nie ma okienka po wpisanu w terminalu polecenia
<zippa> A mam na PC 2 os i Kubuntu był wgrywany przez wubi
<ftpd> Ojej.
<qermit> kurde, wesela są straszne
<Zippa> no , a ja wgrałem starego LTS-a , bo Wubi 10.04 był w PC Formacie i Recenzja nowego LTS-a oraz instalacja nowym Wubi jak zrobić
<Zippa> I próbuje wywołać aplet aktualizacji do 12.04 LTS , albo wgram Ubuntu i spróbuje z ubuntu
<BlessJah> co on proboje zrobic?
<panx> BlessJah, 10.04 LTS kopnąć do 12.04 LTS
<panx> co jest niw mozliwe ;]. bo sie nie da
<BlessJah> bo sie nie da to nie jest zadne wytlumaczenie
<ftpd> 16:34:01 |        panx   | co jest niw mozliwe ;]. bo sie nie da
<ftpd> Tak?
<panx> ftpd, ta... nie da sie :P próbowałem u kolegi i za chiny się nie da , po prostu nie wyskakuje że jest nowsza wersją.
<ftpd> Od kiedy?
<ftpd> ...
<ftpd> A masz w update-managerze nowy wpis?
<BlessJah> ja mam wrazenie ze robilem wlasnie z lts skok
<ftpd> Arobisz update-manager -d?
<ftpd> Oczywiście, że się da.
<panx> nie xD, zwykle w update-menager wyskakiwało u góry  Aktualizacja dystrybucji jest dostępna
<panx> a jest ustawione by aktulizowało zawsze do najnowszej
<panx> bynajmniej u mnie,a kumpla tak się nie pokazuje wiec nie wiem :P
<ftpd> panx: Nie jesteś przypadkiem bratem drathira? Bo masz tak, jak on. Wypowiadasz się, chociaż nie masz pojęcia i szerzysz bzdury.
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> Jesteś idiota, który zamiast 'przynajmniej' stosuje 'bynajmniej'. Nie mamy o czym gadać.
<BlessJah> mozna wylaczyc te aktualizacje
<inka> Hej wszystkim.
<panx> ftpd, a ty jesteś ignorant który nie akceptuje inności - nie mamy o czymkowiek rozmawiać
<ftpd> panx: PLONK
<BlessJah> ?
<inka> Mam problem związany z niemożliwością zalogowania się na konto administratora.
<BlessJah> ignorant? inność?
<panx> ftpd, foch!
<BlessJah> inka: chodzi o konto root?
<inka> tak
<inka> wczoraj zostalo zainstalowany gparted
<inka> odinstalowalam i dalej nic
<BlessJah> nie ma mozliwosci, to konto jest zablokowane w ubuntu
<ftpd> BlessJah: Chyba dla niego 'innością' jest pisanie z błędami ;-)
<gjm> inka: sudo su
<panx> ftpd, dla ciebie huj to też błąd?
<ftpd> inka: Zaloguj się na usera, zrób sudo su -, ustaw rootowi hasło i będziesz mógł/mogła się logować z konsoli na roota.
<inka> gjm:robilam. nic
<inka> mam do wybory przy panelu logowania moje konto i gosica
<ftpd> Mhm. To może opisz dokładniej swój problem, a nie 'nie działa'.
<ftpd> inka: A nie ma tam przy okazji 'inne', czy coś, gdzie wpisujesz login?
<inka> po wspisaniu hasla, ekranrobi sie czarny,pojawia sie cos na nim napisane ale znika tak szybko,ze nie da sie odczytac
<gjm> W terminalu?
<ftpd> inka: Ale wiesz, że logowanie się na roota w Xach jest... bez sensu?
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Rób wszystko przez sudo albo loguj się w konsoli.
<inka> Po odpoaleniu kompa ,momo ze mialam ustawione autologowanie wlacza mi sie opcja zalogowania na moje konto administratora, po wpisaniu hasla cofa mnie znow na strone logowania
<BlessJah> tak jak mowi ftpd, w ubuntu konto roota nie jest uzywane
<ftpd> BlessJah: Natomiast przyczepiłbym się do Twojego 'nie da się' :P
<inka> wybacz :
<inka> :) *
<ftpd> Czy tam 'nie ma możliwości'. Możliwość jest, tylko po co?
<BlessJah> ftpd: wiem ze sie da
<gjm> inka: Nie masz wyboru użytkownika do zalogowania?
<BlessJah> konto zalozone podczas instalacji ma odpowiednie uprawnienia
<ftpd> Na serwer, to jasne. Ale po co się logować na roota na desktopie, to już nie ma sensu.
<inka> mam, konto swoje i goscia.
<gjm> To zaloguj się na swoje
<ftpd> Ej, ona się chyba na swoje konto nie może dostać.
<ftpd> 16:41:53 |        inka   | Po odpoaleniu kompa ,momo ze mialam ustawione autologowanie wlacza mi sie opcja zalogowania na moje konto administratora, po wpisaniu hasla cofa mnie  znow na strone logowania
<inka> ktos mnie zrozumial.!
<ftpd> inka: No wiesz, zaczęłaś od roota, to skąd mieliśmy się dowiedzieć?
<BlessJah> pytalem czy chodzi o roota i powiedzialas tak
<ftpd> inka: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ftpd> Proszę.
<gjm> inka: Przejdź do tty, zaloguj się na konto roota, wpisz: gpasswd 'twona_nazwa_użytkownika', zmień hasło, wróć do X'ów, zaloguj się
<inka> dziękuję panowie i panie.
<BlessJah> przynajmniej tak zamierzam sie tlumaczyc przed sadem :]
<ftpd> gpasswd?
<gjm> s/twona/twoja/
<ftpd> Yyy?
<BlessJah> passwd
<gjm> Fakt
<gjm> Pardon
<ftpd> gjm: Ona nie zna raczej hasła na roota.
<ftpd> inka: Tej, ale zanim zaczniesz.
<ftpd> inka: Zobacz, czy możesz się na swoje konto zalogować w konsoli.
<BlessJah> ja sie zastanawiam, czy problem jest z haslem, czy z X11
<ftpd> inka: ctrl+alt+f1, tam wpisz swój login i hasło.
<ftpd> BlessJah: No ja też.
<gjm> Gorzej jak nie ma aktywowanego konta root'a :)
<ftpd> Ale po co jej root?
<inka> ogę
<inka> mogę *
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Czyli masz coś z X11.
<ftpd> Smuteczek.
<inka> czym jest X11 ?
<ftpd> Oprogramowaniem pod spodem Twojego środowiska graficznego.
<ftpd> Dostajesz się do systemu, co już sprawdziliśmy.
<ftpd> A że graficznie nie-teges, to albo X11, albo Twoja konfiguracja <czegoś>.
<inka> co robić ?
<ftpd> Po zalogowaniu (graficznie) nie pojawia się absolutnie żadna informacja?
<ftpd> inka: Przestać wstawiać spację przed '?', na początek. Życie to nie debilne GG.
<BlessJah> pytanie brzmi, jak dodac pelnopranwego usera spod konsoli
<ftpd> Dobra, weźcie przejmijcie, ja nie mam desktopa.
<inka> czym Wam to przeszkadza?
<BlessJah> z całą magią uprawnien admina
<inka> no mniejsza o "?"
<ftpd> inka: Nie lubię błędziarzy, po prostu. Nie rozmawiam z ludźmi, którzy popełniają błędy.
<ftpd> BlessJah: No jaki to problem?
<BlessJah> celem naprawy w komfortowych warunkach
<ftpd> useradd -g wheel -m user
<ftpd> passwd user
<BlessJah> wheel wystarczy?
<inka> spacja przez znakiem niekoniecznie jest błędem.
<ftpd> (wheel, czy tam 'admin'. Nie pamiętam, jaka to grupa w desktopach)
<ftpd> inka: Koniecznie. Zawsze.
<ftpd> BlessJah: A zobacz w sudoers
<inka> Po co po kropce spacja?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jaka grupa ma w defaulcie ALL   ALL=    ALL
<ftpd> Ja mam przerobione na wheel.
<BlessJah> ftpd: mnie chodzi o te szczypte ubuntowskiej magii, jesli cos jest zbyt proste, to znaczy ze robisz to zle
<ftpd> inka: Nie wiem, 'po co'. Nigdy się nie zastanawiałem. Może dla przejrzystości?
<ftpd> Patrz.
<ftpd> inka: Nie wiem,'po co'.Nigdy się nie zastanawiałem.Może dla przejrzystości?
<ftpd> Które zdanie czyta się wygodniej?
<ftpd> Anyway, nieważne 'po co'. Takie są zasady i tyle.
<inka> Masz problemy z ciągłością znaków ?
<ftpd> Nie. Ale Ty masz problemy z poprawną pisownią.
<ftpd> A w myśl 'nie rozmawiam z ludźmi, którzy popełniają błędy' - radź sobie sama. Skoro nie szanujesz mnie, to czemu ja mam przejmować się Tobą? ;-)
<inka> wirtualne zasady ?
<gjm> Dobra, koniec
<ftpd> Powodzenia.
<inka> słownikowe zasady?
<inka> Twoje zasady?
<inka> dzięki.
<BlessJah> inka: ogólnie przyjęte zasady
<ftpd> Zasady poprawnej pisowni. Wiesz, coś jak kodeks drogowy.
<ftpd> Tak jest 'i już'.
<inka> Dziwi mnie to ale niech Wam będzie.
<inka> "skoro tak jest"
<gjm> ftpd: Wyluzuj trochę, jak Cię to wkurza to olej ją/jego
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/daBWb.jpg
<ftpd> gjm: http://xkcd.com/386/
<Voldenet> to dość... abstrakcyjne poczucie humoru
<Voldenet> ftpd: to nawet nie jest zabawne
<ftpd> Voldenet: To jest prawdziwe.
<Voldenet> czy jest tu ktoś, kto nigdy nie zmarnował czasu na flejmie?
<gjm> ftpd: Okej, ale nie ma co się wczuwać
<gjm> Voldenet: Nie wklejaj tu takich brzydkich rzeczy :(
<BlessJah> spłoszyłeś ją :(
<gjm> BlessJah: Skąd wiesz że to ona?
<ftpd> Ja nie flejmuję. Ja mam po prostu swoje zasady. Jestem ewangelistą poprawności, paladynem ortografii, wojownikiem interpunkcji.
<ftpd> Soraski, ale nie ma litości. Niech się 'płoszą' - dopóki będą robić błędy, będę im to wypominał.
<ftpd> A tymczasem idę obmyc członki swe, brb.
<BlessJah> po IP poznalem
<gjm> Tak
<BlessJah> ftpd: bądź bardziej user-friendly
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ależ ja jestem szalenie user-friendly. Aż sam się dziwię, że jestem zdolny do takiej cierpliwości, jaką okazuję na tym kanale.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie zamierzam, natomiast, być sztucznie miły i wyrozumiały dla błędziarzy, których nie szanuję (bo niepoprawne pisanie odbieram jako brak szacunku dla mnie).
<ftpd> W dodatku - tutaj możecie mnie zlinczować, bo może przejaskrawiam - poprawność pisania jest dla mnie wyznacznikiem inteligencji człowieka. Tacy, którzy piszą normalnie to ludzie, którzy ze szkoły wynieśli coś więcej, niż syfilis od Rudej-Z-Czwartej-B albo pijanego kolegę po dyskotece.
<BlessJah> zwolniłeś wreszcie łazienke, ide wziac prysznic
<ftpd> Tacy, co piszą okropnie, są straszni. Momentami nawet mają wiedzę, ale absolutnie nie potrafią jej przekazać.
<ftpd> Nie potrafią sformułować pytania, przekazać problemu, myśli, cokolwiek.
<ftpd> Robiłem jako korektor w Linux+. Mnóstwo było ludzi, któ®zy chcieli coś przekazać, czymś się podzielić. Ale było to napisane tak tragicznie, że trzeba było całość przeredagować :(
<ftpd> "I teraz bierzemy nas program i pytacie się czemu nie dziala odpowiem wiec ludzią bo trzeba jeszcze poprawic tą fónkcję !!'
<ftpd> Był koleś, który w tym stylu walił regularnie artykuły o programowaniu na kilka stron, co miesiąc.
<ftpd> Witki opadają, tej.
<CookieM> Nie każdy na swojej ścieżce edukacji trafił na dobrych polonistów-pedagogów; nie każdego obchodzi umiejętność poprawnego zapisywania swoich myśli. Znam 'mocnych w gębie' nie potrafiących zapisać jednego poprawnego logicznie i stylistycznie zdania.
<ftpd> Ale przecież program szkoły (podstawowej) zakłada, że żeby ją skończyć trzeba umieć pisać.
<ftpd> Dyktanda, wypracowania, te sprawy.
<ftpd> To wina systemu edukacji, że takich idiotów się w ogóle wypuszcza dalej.
<ftpd> Dobra, dię na mecz.
<ftpd> Do potem.
<CookieM> Niby tak, ale zapewne wiesz, jakie kryteria teraz decydują o przechodzeniu z klasy do klasy; kiedyś to było pochodzenie robotniczo-chłopskie, ewentualnie półtusza wieprzowa, teraz wpłwowy ojczulek/mamusia, ewentualnie drogi podarek.
<ftpd> Jednak nie poszedłem jeszcze.
<ftpd> CookieM: To nie tak. Teraz ojcowie i matki 'bezstresowo wychowują' i mają to gdzieś, więc zamiast się wziąć za gówniarza (albo mu po prostu pomóc), wolą iść do lekarza, gdzie za stówkę bachor dostaje papierek że ma dys-.
<gjm> Trudne sprawy
<ftpd> I potem w szkole taki papierek jest dupochrone,.
<ftpd> s/dupochrone,/dupochronem/
<qermit> proftpd normalnie
<ftpd> Nie nie, ja jestem pure.
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> perd
<jacekowski> jak mozna nie umiec pisac?
<jacekowski> chyba ze o murzynach gadamy
<qermit> normalnie można nie umieć
<qermit> a jak można nie umieć używać ssh
<qermit> albo jak można nie umieć przejś całego prince of persia
<ftpd> Nie wiem. Właśnie oprócz faktu kiepskiego nauczania, mi byłoby wstyd po prostu, nie potrafić napisać sensownego zdania w ojczystym języku.
 * DaZ nie umie pisać
<DaZ> >:
<qermit> oj czysty język
<CookieM> Zgadzam się z tobą. W warunkach 'dzikiej wolności' jaka ukonstytuowała się po roku 1989 r., nikt nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za nic a instytucje upoważnione do kontrolowania jakiegoś wycinka naszej szarej rzeczywistości zajmują się wszystkim oprócz swoich statutowych obowiązków.
<jacekowski> CookieM: ale teraz kazdy ma mature
<jacekowski> i studia
<ftpd> Ma papierek, bo tak naprawdę wiedzy to niekoniecznie.
<DaZ> o ile wiekszość dys to brednie, to dysgrafia to real deal <:
 * jacekowski ma dysgrafie
<DaZ> ale to idzie technologią zabić :f
<jacekowski> i jedyne co moglem to ew. jak nauczyciel mial dobry humor to pojsc mu przeczytac co napisalem
<CookieM> Wszyscy wiemy, że obecne uczelnie to 'fabryki' absolwentów, skazanych na porażkę na rynku pracy, za wyjątkiem wąskiej grupy 'namaszczonych' przez wpływy i układy.
<jacekowski> CookieM: dalej masz dobre uczelnie
<ftpd> Ale kiedyś absolwent uczelni wyższej to było 'coś'.
<ftpd> Dzisiaj każdy jest absolwentem.
<ftpd> (No dobra, ja nie.)
<DaZ> teraz też jest "coś" :3
<ftpd> Tak?
<ftpd> Aha.
<CookieM> Większość absolwentów tych dobrych szkół migruje stąd na Zachód, gdyż w tym chorym kraju nikt ich nie potrzebuje.
<DaZ> no takie coś.
<jacekowski> CookieM: ci akurat sobie dadza rade wszedzie
<jacekowski> CookieM: nawet w PL
<jacekowski> CookieM: ale latwiej im bedzie za granica
<jacekowski> jakies 10 lat temu angielski NHS lekarzy importowal
<jacekowski> jeszcze jak wizy byly i wszystko
<jacekowski> wiza gwarantowana z gory, kurs jezykowy, wszystko
<jacekowski> tylko umowa na 2 lata
<BlessJah> CookieM: na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz ze podarek albo ojczulek zalatwia przejscie?
<jacekowski> i o ile w polsce lekarz nie mial zle, to tam mial kilkakrotnie lepiej
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z doswiadczenia
<jacekowski> BlessJah: koles z ktorym chodzilem do liceum
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zostal kierownikiem na kopalni
<jacekowski> a na studiach skonczyl astronomie
<CookieM> Na takiej, że byłem świadkiem tego typu 'transakcji'.
<BlessJah> ja sie nie spotkalem z tym
<BlessJah> przez 12 lat swojej edukacji
<jacekowski> za mlody jestes
<jacekowski> jak skonczysz studia to zobaczysz
<jacekowski> jaki ty kierunek robisz?
<BlessJah> to nie mowimy o moim pokoleniu i nastepnych?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zgadnij
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> informatyka/
<BlessJah> wspominalem na kanale
<jacekowski> nie pamietam
<BlessJah> informatyka
<BlessJah> ale jestem tez na prawie jako wolny sluchacz
<jacekowski> po informatyce ludzie akurat nie tak czesto po znajomosci robote beda miec
<jacekowski> bo ci sa w stanie sobie sami robote znalezc
<jacekowski> ale zainteresuj sie co robia ludzie ktorzy skonczyli mniej przydatne kierunki
<CookieM> Kiedy zaczyna się walka o wejście na kurczący się rynek pracy, kończą się zasady fair-play.
<BlessJah> domyslam sie
<jacekowski> CookieM: akurat to jest nie do konca prawda
<jacekowski> rynek sie nie kurczy
<jacekowski> rynek sie zmienia
<BlessJah> jest za duzo "specjalistow"
<BlessJah> a za malo specjalistow
<jacekowski> pracy jest dla kazdego tylko nie dla kazdego na jego "wymarzonym" stanowisku
<DaZ> chce zostać europeistykiem
<DaZ> >:
<jacekowski> i pracowac jako konserwator powierzchni plaskich
<BlessJah> DaZ: europosłem
<DaZ> e, oni nie kończyli europeistyki
<BlessJah> a co?
<BlessJah> asp?
<DaZ> cos innego musi byc na rzeczy :f
<DaZ> chyba nic
<BlessJah> cos musieli
<jacekowski> ale to jest akurat problem wzglednie wszedzie
<jacekowski> w takim UK np. wszystkie kierunki inzynieryjne maja dosyc powazne zaplecze
<jacekowski> i w takim lokalnym college maja miejsce na 10k ludzi
<CookieM> Ja rozumiem, że jesteś młody i ogarnął cię szał mitu "Polski w budowie/Wielkiej Polski" ale w latach 90. XX wieku nie było tak różowo.
<jacekowski> ale cala inzynieria ma priorytet
<BlessJah> u nas na ilosc jada
<jacekowski> i jak ktos robi jakas sztuke albo muzyke albo technik od paznokci
<jacekowski> albo inne cos
<jacekowski> i jesli ktos chce na kierunek inzynieryjny
<jacekowski> to oznacza ze 3 ludzi nie bedzie robilo technika paznokci
<jacekowski> a szkola dostaje kilkakrotnie wiecej pieniedzy
<BlessJah> macie system bolonski w UK?
<BlessJah> i erasmusa?
<jacekowski> a pomimo tego na caly college 10k uczniow jest kolo 600 ludzi na kierunkach inzynieryjnych
<jacekowski> jest erasmus
<BlessJah> :]
<jacekowski> siostra kolegi przyjedza teraz w tym roku na erasmusa
<jacekowski> do londynu gdzies
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem nic wiecej
<BlessJah> warto informatyke tu robic semestr czy dwa?
<jacekowski> tutaj maja wiecej pieniedzy
<jacekowski> i to znacznie wiecej
<BlessJah> pieniadze to nie wszystko
<jacekowski> ale duzo znacza
<BlessJah> warto, czy to bedzie jedynie okazja podreparowania jezyka
<Matan[M]> ktoś tu z was teścił nową wersję Win8?
<jacekowski> taki cambridge uniwersytet dostaje tyle pieniedzy ile jest wydawane na cala edukacje w polsce
<BlessJah> leje
<BlessJah> szkoda, moznaby pogrillowac
<CookieM> Gdzieś przeczytałem taką anegdotę o aktorze Janie Himilsbachu, jak to odwiedził publiczny szalet i wręczywszy pani tam pracującej banknot o cokolwiek dużym nominale, na jej protest: "niech pan poczeka, oto reszta, ja jestem uczciwa", odpowiedział: "I dlatego tu, k... pracujesz".
<jacekowski> ftpd: ale wiesz co se uswiadomilem, ze za cene tego zegarka daloby rade lowendowego rolexa kupic a lachona latwiej na rolexa wyrwac niz na taki zegarek
<qermit> o lol, na zegarek? dziś?
<BlessJah> tak
<rootant> !byl bastetmilo
<rootant> ,byl bastetmilo
<rootant> `byl bastetmilo
<gjm> rootant: Ogarnij się
<gjm> `seen bastetmilo
<Przekliniak> gjm: bastetmilo was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 4 hours, 37 minutes, and 28 seconds ago: <bastetmilo> kropki widzę, kropki, tyle kropek ;)
<rootant> gjm: thx
<BlessJah> `seen inle
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I have not seen inle.
<BlessJah> `seen Inle
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I have not seen Inle.
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie z innego nicka ostatnio zauwazylem jak wbijala
<gjm> 23:25 -!- Inle [bastetmilo@shell.org.pl] has left #ubuntu-pl []
<BlessJah> no to wybijała, też mi różnica
<gjm> Dziwię się że Przekliniak nie zarejestrował
<gjm> `seen Inle
<Przekliniak> gjm: I have not seen Inle.
<gjm> Meh
<inzaghi89> gjm, na #wordpress-pl siedzi, ale chyba idle jest
<gjm> To nie ja jej szukam (:
<BlessJah> jesli nick niezarejestrowany?
<inzaghi89> achm
<gjm> BlessJah: Chyba tak
<gjm> A tak w ogóle...
<gjm> `seen Ozil
<Przekliniak> gjm: Ozil was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 5 days, 1 hour, 24 minutes, and 59 seconds ago: <Ozil> Matan[M]: nie no ogólne to dużooooo pracy przed nimi
<gjm> Hmmm?
<BlessJah> co?
<inzaghi89> powiem wam, że pod kątem robienia wykresów, to libreoffice jest ciulasty w porównaniu do ms office
<gjm> Gdzież to on się podział?
<gjm> bastetmilo: Ale juz poszedł :D
<bastetmilo> ah
<TheNumb> Kernel spanikował na szelu :<
<gjm> /query rootant
<gjm> Huh
<jacekowski> qermit: na rolexa
<jacekowski> qermit: dalej dziala
<Diabelko> inzaghi89: libreoffice nie robi też sam ładnych stron tytułowych, nie ma szybkich części, które działają szybko tj. łatwo się do nich dostać, korespondencja seryjna też kuleje, spisy treści też mogłyby być lepsze
<Diabelko> tyle, że jest libre
<dweller> i tak tex jest lepszy
<Diabelko> dweller: ostatnio był tutaj taki, co stwierdził że latech się do niczego nie nadaje
<Diabelko> więc pewnie o tex ma to samo zdanie
<dweller> powodzenia w pisaniu długich prac w wordzie
<dweller> dodawaniu nowych sekcji itd
<DaZ> mastahy pewnie potrafia :f
<szymon_g> witam
<DaZ> joł
<gjm> Elo
<szymon_g> czy lvm2 wspiera TRIM? znalezc tego jakos nie moge (wiekszosc informacji jest starych, 2 letnich)
<szymon_g> ah, znalazlem :)
 * szymon_g zieeewa
<inzaghi89> Diabelko, racja
<tajwanuser> cze
<inzaghi89> w sumie gdyby nie fakt, że nie potrzebuję dużo pakietu biurowego to kupiłbym ms office na pewno...
<xdeepx> witam
<xdeepx> wie ktoś jak z palca skonfigurować połączenie internetowe przez modem gps?
<drakhan> xdeepx, wvdial
<kichawa> xdeepx: modem gps?
<dweller> modem/gps moze
<xdeepx> tak gps ZTE Mf112
<dweller> wvdial
<dweller> albo nm
<xdeepx> nm chodzi tobie o network manager?
<kichawa> xdeepx: ta
<kichawa> btw ubu sobie ladnie radzi z 3g
<xdeepx> ubuntu tak wiem
<xdeepx> dlatego chodzi mi o zrobienie to przez konsole bo to nie ubuntu czysty arch
<kichawa> lol
<drakhan> Ostro.
<dweller> xdeepx: powodzenia ;d
<xdeepx> dzieki pewnie sie przyda
<wujek> xdeepx: szukałeś w wiki? Z reguły wiki Archa jest dość pomocne przy takich "problemach"
<xdeepx> czytalem natknelem sie tam tez na wvdial
<kichawa> xdeepx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wvdial
<wujek> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=767454
<wujek> tak na szybko widze ze za pomoca sakis3g udało mu sie połączyć mając ten samo modem GSM co Twój
<denysonique> Zna ktos jakis dobry job queuing dla PHP?
<ftpd> jacekowski: hehe
<Voldenet> 1st
<gjm> 1st
<Voldenet> -> #archlinux-pl: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<Voldenet> ciekawe za czo
<Voldenet> oni są tolerancyjni jak rodzina radia maryja, widzę
<gjm> Za karę pewnie
<ftpd> Poniedziałek, 11 czerwca 2012. ENOBSD: 193 days, EBSDCON: 128 days, 1STCNTCT: 18559 days. Today credits go to: Feliks, Barnaba & Anastazy
<ftpd> Cze.
<BlessJah> oO, już północ?
<gjm> Ba, nie dość że północ to jeszcze poniedziałek
<BlessJah> jeszcze lepiej
<jacekowski> fajne te SSD
<ftpd> SS?
<jacekowski> SSD
<ftpd> Nadal: wolałbym SS.
<jacekowski> ehhhhhhhh
<jacekowski> firefox mi sie uaktualnil
<jacekowski> bez pytania
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> od którejś tam wersji potrafi
<jacekowski> mialem 3
<jacekowski> przyzwyczailem sie
<jacekowski> a teraz mam jakies jeszcze wieksze gowno
<jacekowski> ktore wyglada jak opera
<jacekowski> a od tego mam opere
<jacekowski> grrrrrr
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> 3.6 ci się zaktualizował?
<BlessJah> do 13?
<jacekowski> 3
<jacekowski> 3.0
<mucha090> siemka
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> jak to mozliwe
<mucha090> słuchajcie mam problem
<mucha090> tzn mam linuxmint 13
<gjm> To prawie jak z 3.11 do 95 <;
<mucha090> jak wiadomo nie ma tam unity tylko jest cinnamon
<gjm> Mi na przykład nie wiadomo
<mucha090> zainstalowałem sobie unity i chciałbym mieć w menu mdm (coś jak gdm2) możliwość wybrania unity
<mucha090> teraz do was kieruje takie pytanko
<mucha090> jak to zrobić
<gjm> mdm?
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> caly profil mi rozwalilo
<gjm> jacekowski: Teraz jest możliwość zapisywania ustawień na ich serwerze (:
<mucha090> albo czy jest osobra która może mi przesłać na hostuje.net pliki unity  /usr/share/xsession/
<mucha090> jak i /usr/share/gnome-session/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: stare dobre czasy, kiedy nic sie samo nie robiło
<jacekowski> gjm: probowalem
<mucha090> gjm: mdm to taki gdm2 (manager logowania)
<jacekowski> gjm: dziala jakby chcialo ale nie moglo
<mucha090> jacekowski i BlessJah
<BlessJah> co?
<mucha090> czemu ja widze wasze rozmowy między sobą?
<BlessJah> bo rozmawiamy na kanale?
<mucha090> kurcze
<mucha090> za długo już siedze przed kompem:P
<gjm> Chyba tak
<mucha090> to jak? jest możliwość aby ktoś mi przesłał te pliczki?
<mucha090> lub napisał co w nich jest
<BlessJah> /mnt/usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session http://codepad.org/YFTaUXpq
<ftpd> BlessJah: Miało być na hostuje.net, tak się nie liczy.
<mucha090> liczy:P
<BlessJah> /mnt/usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop http://codepad.org/qjAD0lyn
<gjm> mucha090: W tym mdm nie ma możliwości wybrania sesji? Przecież to fork gdm2
<mucha090> Bless you :P
<mucha090> gjm jest ale nie dodało sesji
<mucha090> :P
<gjm> Przykre
<mucha090> ale u mnie za oknem mam fajną burze :P
<mucha090> gjm i to jak:P
<jacekowski> mucha090: wiesz ze one sa z repo
<jacekowski> mucha090: i mozesz sobie zassac z packages.ubuntu.com
<mucha090> jacekowski: ja instalowałem unity prosto z repo
<mucha090> i kurcze nie mam tych plików
<mucha090> simple
<mucha090> dzięki wielkie :D
<gjm> Dobra, idę spać. Dobranoc
<mucha090> branoc
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-03
<jacekowski> 1st
<Voldenet> oszukaniec
<Voldenet> w mojej strefie czasowej jest 23
<Voldenet> drathir był pierwszy 
<chmuri> http://allegro.pl/ShowItem2.php?item=3297277118
<Drathir> wow co to za pustki i cisza, to cos nowego...
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> kto przekliniaka zabil? grrr
<sysek> ja
<lisu> o/
<Drathir> sysek: nu nu nieladnie hrhr
<kretu> ale tu pomór ostatnio
<gjm> Powódź.
<ftpd> Cze.
<kretu> joł
<kretu> ale powódź to u sąsiadów
<gjm> Na południu polszy też.
<kretu> koledzy nie zdzierżyli tego nagłego nawału dyskusji na kanale
<Drathir> to wszystko przez unity :p
<gjm> Zalało ich.
<Voldenet> Jak to jest, że od paru dni nikt nie ma problemów z ubuntu do rozwiązania
<Voldenet> przypadek? Nie sądzę
<kretu> burze przechodza przez kraj, trakcje zrywa, ludzie prądu nie mają
<qermit> ja jutro powinenem odebrać 16GB ram do mojego kompa wreszcie
<qermit> wreszcie będę mógł postawić kilka wirtualek i dysk nie będzie mi rzeźbił
<Drathir> qermit: kompa czy serwerka?
<Drathir> qermit: a czego do wirtualek stawiania uzywasz?
<qermit> Drathir: do kompa, który też jest serwerem w sumie
<Drathir> qermit: ale zapewne ddr3 ?
<jacekowski> qermit: 16GB to mam w laptopie i SSD 
<qermit> Drathir: no raczej, w ddr2 nie oplaca sie inwestowac
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-04
<Drathir> qermit: inwestowac nie, ale jakies odpadki sprawne "za grosze" dobrze zawsze miec pod reka...
<Drathir> 5
<Drathir> fail
<Voldenet> w ddr2 się nie inwestuje
<Voldenet> 4G kosztują... od 5 do 10 złotych :D
<DaZ> nibygdzie
<DaZ> znajdz mi sodimy za tyle ;_;
<skrzyp> dokładnie
<skrzyp> znajdź mi sodimm 4G za maks. 25zł.
<skrzyp> NOWE
<DaZ> po co nowe :v
<Voldenet> bo ma fetysz na nowe ramy - to nic, że ramy to w zasadzie jedyna część która się praktycznie nie psuje
<skrzyp> nie o to chodzi
<skrzyp> żeby nie miały badów
<skrzyp> jak ja robię na iektórych memtest to czasem nawet potrafi się wywiesić
<Voldenet> ...ciekawa historia
<Voldenet> jaki jest odsetek tego, 1%?
<skrzyp> no nie
<skrzyp> to zależy od wieku
<skrzyp> i jak były orane w komputravh
<Voldenet> raczej jak ktoś kompami pole orał
<jacekowski> wiekszosc producentow daje dozywotnia gwarancje na pamiec
<skrzyp> o.
<skrzyp> piesze słyszem
<skrzyp> to znajdźcie mi w takim razie sodimmy 4GB do 25zł
<bjfs> need mor' RAM; co to za pomysł, aby na VPS nie dało się zmienić swap z żenującego 128Mb ma przynajmniej dwukrotność gwarantowanej pamięci? :>
<bjfs> 1:1 przynajmniej, a nie 1:4
<skrzyp> bjfs: nie możesz sam sobie s-fapa dorobić?
<bjfs> operejszyn not permitet
<skrzyp> administrejter się w dupę pocałujten
<bjfs> po prostu, ktoś musi zarobić :P
<skrzyp> ujowen fałpeesen
<skrzyp> bjfs: digitalocean polecam
<Voldenet> a w moim VPSie mam 20G ramu
<Voldenet> i nie wiem po co mi tyle
<Voldenet> chyba tylko do mssqla po pół roku w trybie unlimited memory
<skrzyp> Voldenet: postaw serwery mińkrafta
<Voldenet> i co to daje?
<Voldenet> a javy nawet tam nie mam
<Voldenet> java to czysty rak
<skrzyp> wiem
<skrzyp> będziesz miał poważanie na dzielni
<skrzyp> i kasę z kont 'wip'
<Voldenet> ja wiem, że Java elegancka i na pingwinach chodzi
<Voldenet> szkoda, że 99% programów w javie muli
<skrzyp> za którę nieźle potrafią sypać kasą nieźle gimbusy
<skrzyp> JAVA muli
<skrzyp> sama w sobie
<Voldenet> a co ja zrobię z tą kasą?
<skrzyp> pójdzie na serwer, nie wiem
<skrzyp> wóda, dziwki, lasery, jak to mówili w animacji pewnej
<Voldenet> nie lubię wódki i laserów, a dziwki mam i tak
<skrzyp> tak się mówi
<buharin> hej
<buharin> moge sie cos dopytac?:D
<Voldenet> Możesz
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz, po prostu nigdy nie masz nigdy gwarancji, że ktoś Ci odpowie
<buharin> Voldenet, chodzi o Mock'a bo ja tak to rozumiem ze jesli dziala mi program uruchomie testy i np. mamy klase w ktorej sa jakies zmienne static to testy moga cos napsuc jesli klasa testowana zalezy od tamtej klasy i po to trzeba zrobic mocka
<buharin> ale nie jestem pewien
<Voldenet> Interesujące pytanie, ale to na pewno pytanie do Mocka?
<buharin> no tak :D
<Voldenet> `g Mock rpm
<Voldenet> .g Mock rpm
<Voldenet> !g Mock rpm
<Voldenet> ech, nie pamiętam
<buharin> Voldenet, czemu spamujesz?
<Voldenet> >Projects/Mock - FedoraProject: http://tinyurl.com/vghoo
<Voldenet> próbowałem google
<buharin> Voldenet, spoko ja juz przeczytalem jak to sie uzywa ogolnie zajebista rzecz
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> i co mają zmienne static wspólnego z tym...?
<buharin> po prostu sie zastanawiam czy testy wykonywane w trakcie dzialania programu cos moga psuc
<buharin> czy to jest w innej piaskownicy
<Voldenet> to znaczy jak, "testy wykonywane podczas działania programu"
<buharin> Voldenet, jestes chyba niskopoziomowcem bo nie wiesz o co mi chodzi
<Voldenet> dopóki nie kombinujesz z execl/execv/... to chyba nie ma się czym przejmować
<Voldenet> w końcu to co ty nazywasz testami to już element twojego programu, więc
<Voldenet> nie może się wysypać
<Voldenet> chyba, że czegoś kompletnie nie rozumiem
<Voldenet> twoje pytanie to mniej więcej "czy jak wpakuję moją dll do pliku zip i potem ją wypakuje to może nie działać"
<buharin> -.-
<BlessJah> po co za mocki sie zabierasz?
<buharin> bo mam 1 klase
<buharin> zalezna od 2 innych
<BlessJah> tak, wiem do czego są mocki
<BlessJah> pytam raczej o to po co ci testy
<buharin> BlessJah, bo sa potrzebne ...
<buharin> chopie co ty za pytania zadajesz
<BlessJah> buharin: po co ci testy? 'bo tak'
<BlessJah> nie chcesz nie odpowiadaj, jesli projekt jest tajny czy cos
<buharin> BlessJah, projekt NASA ziom
<bastetmilo> oj zadanie domowe, wstydzi się powiedzieć :)
<gjm> oj oj
 * Drathir swoja droga nawet lubi jave, ale tylko dlatego, ze miedzy platformowa jest... mniej lubi za zjadany ram...
<Drathir> Voldenet: pobuduj paczki z aur-a... 
<Drathir> bjfs: zapewne dlatego ze dyski w wspolnej puli i nie chca obciazac za bardzo...
<Drathir> Voldenet: ze jak ddr2 4gb 10zl ?  gdzie tak niby?
<Drathir> ram raczej jedyne ubic oc albo lipnym psu mozna... no i kopaniem w niego... :p
<Drathir> to ja juz 1066 ddr2 szukam nawet, bo tansze od 800 :/
<qermit> czas włożyć 16GB ramu do mojego złomka
<qermit> o/
<Dreadlish> coś chyba mu ram nie pasuje
<uh4> cz
<divisible> witam wszystkich ; )
<qermit> no, wreszcie 16GB ramu
<Dreadlish> to się długo namęczyłeś
<Dreadlish> ponad godzinę wkładać ramy ;D
<Drathir> zapewne porzadki przy okazji wewnatrz hrhr
<skrzyp> qermit: w dupach się poprzewracało?
 * skrzyp ma 1,7GB i mu starcza
<skrzyp> Nie wiem czemu, ale zawsze mnie doprowadza do szału, jak ktoś ma dużo ramu.
<skrzyp> Dawniej 640k wystarczało każdemu
<gjm> Żebym ja Ci zaraz w dupie nie poprzewracał.
<Dreadlish> dużo ramu fajnie mieć
<Dreadlish> dysk mniej mieli itp.
<Drathir> skrzyp: przydaje sie do vm-ek i w serwerku...
<qermit> przy okazji dowiedziałem się, że mogę odblokować 4 rdzeń (po updacie biosu)
<skrzyp> yay
<skrzyp> czego w tych biosach nie ma
<skrzyp> a migającego kucyka na obudowie to już nie mogłeś odblokować?
<Drathir> amd fajny patent z grafikami ma, wykorzystuje ram w grafice tylko dokladnie nie wiem do czego... takie ddr5 fajna rzecz...
<Drathir> qermit: phenom?
<jacekowski> Drathir: ram na karcie graficznej sie da uzyc jako swap pod kazdym linuxem
<dominik_> "koledzy", ja dalej walczę z tym flashem pod Ubuntu, postęp jest, bo już mogę uruchomić filmiki, które wcześniej nie działały, jeszcze jednym problemem jest brak możliwości zmiany ustawień wtyczki flash. Do tego trzeba roota czy coś specjalego robić ? by zezwolić na np udostępnienie kamerki ?
<jacekowski> musisz miec dostep do kamerki samemu
<gjm> Spróbuj: "flash-player-properties" w terminalu.
<jacekowski> i kamerka musi dzialac
<dominik_> nie znaleziono polecenia
<dominik_> jeśli np na youtube kliknę prawym na filmie - > ustawienia, to wyskakuje okienko i zastyga, nic tam nie mogę zrobić. wpisując w unity "adobe" też nic tak jakby nie było
<bjfs> się ircd popsuł
<Drathir> jacekowski: a to kiedys o tym slyszalem, ale podobno niebezpieczne to bylo...
<jacekowski> Drathir: niebezpieczne? 
<jacekowski> Drathir: teoretycznie nie ma gwarancji ze karta graficzna nie nadpisze tej pamieci, ale ogolnie tego nie robia
<HGN_> hej
<Drathir> jacekowski: tak bo kiedys cos sie robilo, ze jak sie cos nie tak by sie zrobilo to grafika do smietnika...
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale wtedy bylo ryzyko chyba uszkodzenia biosu karty czy czegos podobnego jesli by sie zle dane wpisalo z tego co pamietam, ale to dawno dawno bylo...
<jacekowski> Drathir: nic sie nie da popsuc
<jacekowski> Drathir: po prostu normalnego DMA uzywasz zeby pisac do normalnego ramu karty graficznej
<jacekowski> Drathir: jedyne ryzyko masz takie ze karta teoretycznie moze pisac sobie gdzie chce po tym ramie
<Drathir> jacekowski: nom teraz to zapewne za pomoca jednej paczki sie aktywuje, a moze kieds to robili metoda "polak potrafi" ?
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> no, i siedzieć masz
<gjm> woof woof
<jacekowski> Drathir: tego nikt nie uzywa
<Drathir> Przekliniak: botsnack
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo ramu na karcie moze masz gigabajt, z czego karcie trzeba cos zostawic, wiec realnie masz 800M do uzycia, gdzie ramu normalnie w komputerze masz 4GB albo wiecej
<jacekowski> i takie 800MB gowno daje
<Drathir> jacekowski: a jak wydajnosc takiego ramu duzo wieksza od zwyklego?
<jacekowski> za to jak mialem nvidie ktora miala 384MB ramu a komputer caly mial 256, pod trybem tekstowym sie dalo ograniczyc pamiec karty do kilku megabajtow
<jacekowski> to te 350MB dodatkowego swapu robilo swoje
<jacekowski> Drathir: nizsza, znacznie nizsza
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo to tylko jako swap sie da uzyc
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale same odczyty/zapisy trzeba przepchac przez AGP kiedys, czy tam PCI-E teraz
<jacekowski> znacznie lepsza niz swap na dysku
<Drathir> a to awaryjnie do jakiejs kompilacji moze mozna by bylo przypisac, zawsze dodatkowe przyspieszenie...
<jacekowski> chociaz te nowe chipy AMD i intela chyba tez maja cos ciekawszego do zarzadzania pamiecia
<jacekowski> tzn. te co uzywaja wspoldzielonej
<jacekowski> bo z odpowiednimi sterownikami potrafia w locie przydzielic mniej/wiecej do karty/normalnego systemu
<jacekowski> bo to wszystko i tak siedzi na jednym chipie i uzywa jednego i tego samego kontrolera 
<jacekowski> i latwiej takie cos zrobic
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem czy to ma sens, bo gry zuzywaja duzo ramu normalnego i graficznego
<Drathir> jacekowski: mnie ciekawi kiedy powszechnie systemy beda wykorzystywac cuda/stream pod systemem dynamicznie...
<jacekowski> cuda ma w sumie bardzo ograniczone zastosowania
<jacekowski> przy codziennym uzywaniu komputera
<jacekowski> dekodowanie video wspomagac mozna i to sie robi 
<jacekowski> ale to tez nie jest do konca tak latwo, bo teraz jest nvidia optimus i podobne
<jacekowski> i na laptopie moze byc lepiej dekodowac video procesorem i niech karta graficzna nie robi nic (i nie zuzywa pradu jednoczesnie) 
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ze karty pod optimusem jak na razie maja uproszczone zarzadzanie energia gdzie masz w zasadzie stop i pelna moc
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-05
<jacekowski> 1st
<gjm> last
<skrzyp> 666th
<Drathir> jacekowski: to naprawde bardzo uproszzone zarzadzanie... stopniowanie to zawsze dobra rzecz...
<jacekowski> Drathir: stopniowanie jest zrobione w sumie przez glowna karte  intela
<jacekowski> Drathir: tzn. masz nvidia off, intel robi 2d i jakies proste 3d, jak masz jakies powazne 3d to nvidia sie wlacza i robi calosc
<Drathir> w intelu najgorsze moim zdaniem zawsze bylo, ze tak skakal z socketami, amd lepiej w tym wypadal...
<jacekowski> a bo ja wiem
<jacekowski> AMD dlugo sie socket A trzymalo, ale potem tez poszlo po calosci
<m477> no bo wymiana danych z procesorem, to najwiekszy problem 
<Drathir> no niektore potrafia am2/2+ am3 obsluzyc plyty o ile dobrze pamietam...
<przemek> Panowie zrobilem test dysku i wyskoczylo mi info
<przemek> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     15571         527668571
<przemek> wiecie moze co to oznacza
<przemek> ?
<Drathir_> czystki hrhr
<Drathir_> przemek: czym ten test dysku robiles?
<przemek> Drathir_: hej 
<przemek> smartctl
<przemek> teraz lece fsck
<Drathir_> przemek: ok
<przemek> Drathir_: wyglada jak blad blockow
<przemek> na dysku
<jacekowski> przemek: smartctl -A /dev/sda co pisze?
<przemek> jacekowski: ogolnie mie ma zadnych realoccated errors ale mam to
<przemek> # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     15571         527668571
<przemek> # 2  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     15571         527668571
<przemek> Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   199   199   000    Old_age   Always       -       375
<Quintasan> \o
<jacekowski> przemek: pokaz calosc na pastebin
<przemek> jacekowski: 
<przemek> http://pastebin.com/dNhPx0KV
<Drathir> ten spinup time strasznie wysoki tak jakby...
<jacekowski> Drathir: jest OK
<jacekowski> przemek: current pending sector nie jest ok
<przemek> pytanie czy to jest fizyczne uszkodzenie
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> jak go wyczyscisz calkiem i zapiszesz na nowo to on sobie te sektory przealokuje 
<jacekowski> ale jak sie nagle pokazalo prawie 400 to cos jest powaznie nie tak
<przemek> jasne
<przemek> dzieki Jacku
<Drathir> jacekowski:  no ja u siebie na staaarym dysku mam mniej w sumie...
<Drathir> btw a cos takiego? na gwarancji jeszcze http://bpaste.net/show/104617
<Drathir> niby dziala, ale odczyty zastanawiajace jak dla mnie...
<przemek> Drathir: przeciez ten dysk ma zero bledow :)
<Drathir> przemek: zobacz na reszte odczytow, bledy nie zawsze wazne...
<Drathir> najdziwniejsza jest temp...
<przemek> dopuszczalna
<przemek> wysoka ale o tej porze to normalne
<przemek> na serwerze w DC mam 38
<przemek> w serwerowni!
<Drathir> 1,7,188,190,195 te wartosci mnie niepokoja
<Drathir> przemek: w serwerowni? sporo...
<przemek> maly serwer
<mrlukasz> witam
<mrlukasz> zainstalowałm dzis ubuntu 13.04 i powiem wam ze jestem mile zaskoczony 
<BlessJah> to już?
<BlessJah> a, dobra, to już
<mrlukasz> nie dopiero sie rozkręcam
<mrlukasz> :)
<CookieM> cóż ciebie zatem mile zaskoczyło w 13.04?
<mrlukasz> stabilnośc i szybkosć
<mrlukasz> miałem jakis czas minta
<anemus> mrlukasz: to w ubuntu zaskoczyło cię względem minta stabilność i szybkość?
<bastetmilo> serio?
<bastetmilo> nowe ubu szybki i stabilne?
<bastetmilo> bez zartow panowie
<anemus> ;P
<mrlukasz> nie narzekaj
<mrlukasz> jest fajne
<mrlukasz> i szczólnie ich unity 
<anemus> ja tam wole kafelki
<anemus> jak zrobią takie unity to biorę
<CookieM> też lubię unity
<mrlukasz> unity to unity
<jacekowski> Drathir: wartosc RAW niewiele znaczy
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo tam moga byc rozne dane kodowane w rozny sposob
<jacekowski> Drathir: wartosc w kolumnie VALUE jest znormalizowana i tutaj wiecej oznacza lepiej
<gjm> Hm…
<Drathir> jacekowski: aha... no narazie danych nie gubi i chodzi bez jakichs dziwnych zachowan, wiec moze jeszcze troche posluzy...
<BlessJah> /lc/5
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-06
<jacekowski> 1st
<skrzyp> 2st
<spass> 3rd ?
<spass> co wygrałem ?
<skrzyp> spass: talon na balon i kupon na puszkę z zupą
<mrlukasz> witam mam problem z odtwarzaniem radia przez rythmboxz
<mrlukasz> chodzi mi mo rozszezenie listen.pls
<mrlukasz> moze jakis kodek musze miec ?
<BlessJah> 'p
<DaZ> mrlukasz: cat, curl
<mrlukasz> DaZ: ?
<DaZ> pomyśl zią :v
<mrlukasz> nie mysle
<DaZ> mrlukasz: to ci odpowiem, ze w srodku masz link do strima i tyle
<mrlukasz> http://stream.nadaje.com:8064/
<mrlukasz> działa ci to 
<mrlukasz> bo mi nie
<DaZ> działa.
<mrlukasz> ale nie umnie
<DaZ> jak nie umniesz to nie posłuchasz :3
<mrlukasz> ale dlaczego jak to chce uruchomic pisze mi wstrzymany 
<mrlukasz> ?
<DaZ> bo twój player ssie pęto.
<jacekowski> ktos tu ma ubuntu na UEFI zainstalowane z USB?
<Biszkopcik> jakie znacie serwisy podobne do wykop, strims?
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, trzeba chrootnać i grubasa podmienić
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: reddit?
<Voldenet> Biszkopcik: słyszałem opinię, że karaczan to taki wykop tylko z lepszymi ludźmi
<Voldenet> z tym, że dla mnie to bardziej klon 4chana
<DaZ> potwierdzam, kara to zupełnie jak wykop
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-07
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> nie dzisiaj
<BlessJah> jacekowski: :>
<skrzyp> DaZ: yawn
<BlessJah> tia...
<bastetmilo> chce sobie używać ftp jak lokalnego zasobu, na Ubuntu jest to łatwe i przyjemne... ale czy tylko Ubu to ma?
<bjfs> bastetmilo: w sensie, podmontowany jako system plików?
<bastetmilo> si
<bjfs> bastetmilo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mount_FTP <-- ulubiony os bywalcow tego # :P
<bastetmilo> ok, dzieki zaraz spróbuje :)
<gjm> Nie klikaj w to, to wiki PArcha, nie lubisz PArcha.
<bastetmilo> ojtem ojtem
<bastetmilo> ojtam*
<buharin> zna ktos tutaj dobrze C?
<gjm> PArch to zło, nie zaprzeczaj.
<bastetmilo> Nie będę.
 * bjfs ostatnio ujeżdża Chakrę
<bjfs> za to w robocie jestem skazany na RHEL, więc Ubu to tak hobbystycznie ;)
<gjm> Co kto lubi.
<bjfs> z tego co pamiętam to większość bywalców nie korzysta z Ubuntu (:
<gjm> Ktoś tam korzysta.
<bjfs> tzw. mniejszość ;s
<shpaq> to tak jak z bywalcami #g-pl
<gjm> W sumie to na #archlinux-pl też dużo Arczersów nie ma.
<shpaq> takie to życie podłe
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: lepiej sshfs jak masz mozliwosc imho...
<lisu> powitać
<Drathir> witam...
<bastetmilo> Czy ja mogę ze swoim spamem? :)
<Voldenet> Zapraszamy
<bastetmilo> http://wordup.wroclaw.pl/drugi-wroclawski-wordup-przed-nami/
<bastetmilo> :)
<Voldenet> ...konferencja odnośnie word pressa? :O
<Voldenet> nawet bym się nie spodziewał, że to takie popularne będzie
<Stirlitz> marzę żeby z kims pogadac o wordpressie
<Voldenet> twój sarkazm mistrzowski i wcale nie oczywisty
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nie. To małe lokalne spotkanie.
<szkodnik> hello :)
<bastetmilo> o, szkodnik 
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo 
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: dawno Cię nie było
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, a zapracowana jestem...
<bastetmilo> nadal w tym samym miejscu?
<szkodnik> tak, w tej samej firmie, ale robie juz cos innegio
<szkodnik> teraz pisze scenariusze testow aplikacji
<bastetmilo> Wow
<bastetmilo> fajnie :)
<szkodnik> troche ;)
<szkodnik> jest ciekawiej
<szkodnik> ale cgholernie duzo jeszcze sie musze nauczyc
<szkodnik> probuje opanowac pisanie automatycznych skryptow
<Wizard> Cześć.
<szkodnik> a co tam u ciebie?:)
<Wizard> `seen julek
<Przekliniak> Wizard: julek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 25 weeks, 4 days, 23 hours, 23 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <julek> w ogole to uefi jest smieszne
<Wizard> :O
<Wizard> szkodnik: Do mnie to było?
<szkodnik> Wizard,  nie, do bastetmilo :P
<Wizard> Aha.
<Wizard> Cześć, dziewczyny :)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: bawie się w organizacje :)
<szkodnik> co organizujesz?
<bastetmilo> WordUp#2 we Wrocławiu :)
<szkodnik> ahm
<szkodnik> mozbede we wro
<szkodnik> 26 czerwca
<szkodnik> wybieram sie a male wakacjei bede chyba leciec z wro
<Wizard> Twoja ortografia mnie poraża :|
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: no, ja robie spotkanie 27 :)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, 27 bede juz daleko
<szkodnik> chce leciec z wro, bo mam sprytny plan zrobic nalot na biuro i poznac wreszcie swojego szefa i reszte zespolu
<bastetmilo> hyh :)
<szkodnik> pracuje z ludzmi od 2 miesiecy i jeszcze ich nie spotkalam
<szkodnik> najwyzsza pora sie tam wybrac ;)
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, moze jakas kawe zlapiemy w locie, co?:P
<szkodnik> jesli pojade :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: a o której będziesz?
<bastetmilo> Bo ja się z pracy nie wyrwę
<szkodnik> lot mam o 18
<szkodnik> a we wro bee po 12
<szkodnik> o ile oczywiscie dadza mi urlop :D
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: to daj znac 
<szkodnik> :)
<Drathir> szkodnik: ++ fajny patent hrhr
<szkodnik> drakhu, ?
<szkodnik> ups
<szkodnik> Drathir, ?
<qermit> 1st
<Drathir> szkodnik: tyle czasu pracowac z osobami i nie miec okazji spotkac tych osob...
<gjm> last
<gjm> but not least
<szkodnik> Drathir, tak wyszlo ;)
<szkodnik> pracowalam wcesniej w innym dziale, potem zostalam przeniesiona do zespolu, ktory jest we wroclawiu :P
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-08
<BlessJah> o/
<ThePoster731> Want to take someone offline Friends, Game Servers, Website? Join iBooter ! ibooter.us | ibooter.info  
<BlessJah> za schowajmidupe.com siedzi cwaniaczek
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<scx> Dobry
<scx> Korzysta ktos z Ubuntu 13.04?
<scx> Czy on ma cos takiego jak "tryb awaryjny"?
<scx> w ktorym jest opcja "napraw uszkodzone pakiety"
<scx> Jeśli tak, to na czym ten tryb polega? Jest jakis dodatkowy wpis w GRUBie uruchamiajacy system np. w runlevel 2 czy 4?
<scx> Czy to jest jakos zintegrowane z menadzerem logowania (gdm? lightdm)?
<przemek> czy ktos wie jak stworzyc boot iso aby zrobic update biosu? plik biosu ma 8mb a udalo mi sie tylko zrobic max 2.88 mb
<przemek> iso
<przemek> razem z plikami dosu obraz ma 10mb
<scx> moze ktos pokazac wynik następującej komendy?:
<scx> ls -la /usr/sbin/update-grub*
<scx> which update-grub
<Denat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745385/
<scx> Denat: ok, dzieki
<CookieM> z dedykacją dla Ashiren https://si0.twimg.com/profile_images/1352466820/heres_Johnny_Cat.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<beboj> jest gdzies stream do ksw?
<homar> byłem zalogowany pod Xsami (nadal jestem) i zamiast ctrl F2 wcisnołem Alt F2. Właczył mi się terminal pełnoekranowy i nie umiem z niego wyjść :(
<jacekowski> alt+f7
<homar> ctl C itp nie działa. Po exit mam linie logowania. Top pokazuje że procesy pod Xsami działają, FireFox dzwiękiem sygnalizuje przychodzące maile na skrzynkę http - o spróbuję Alt F7 - a jak dam Alt F2 to wrócę do tego terminala ?
<jacekowski> ta
<homar> już piszę spod xsów. Próbowałem jeszcze raz Alt F2 - to nie to było. Jak się wywołuje taki pełnoekranowy terminal ?
<homar> W sumie to Chyba Alt F7 też nie zadziałało tylko Alt F8, ale to znacznie lepiej jest w środowisku graficznym :)
<homar> O - mam ! :) Shift Ctrl + F2
<homar> mam taki program, podobny do mc, pobrany z ndn.muxe.com, klon Dos Navigatora. zainstalowałem wersję linuksową, bo używam takiej pod Win, wiele lat wcześniej pod Dos. I w terminalu nie działają mi strzałki.
<homar> tzn nie działają pod xsami, bo w tym pełnoekranowym wszystko jest ok.
<homar> można to jakoś skonfigurować ?
<scx> Dobry
<scx> Moze ktos pokazac:
<scx> ls -la /etc/grub*
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746605/
<scx> BlessJah: masz w /etc jakies dowiazanie do /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<scx> w ogole masz /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<BlessJah> nie
<scx> uzywasz Ubuntu >= 10.x i masz GRUB2? 
<scx> mozesz pokazać jakie masz pliki w: /boot/grub/
<BlessJah> juz
<BlessJah> (cat /etc/issue; ls /boot/grub/)|pastebinit 
<BlessJah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746665/
<BlessJah> 5
<BlessJah> grub 2.
<BlessJah> 00-13ubuntu3
<BlessJah> scx: ^
<BlessJah> gcc umie badać coverage kodu asm?
<scx> czyli jednak masz grub.cfg
<scx> ok, dzieki
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-09
<asqard> witam
<CookieM> cześć asqard 
<asqard> szukam Pomocy panowie :D
<asqard> poległem i leżę i kwiczę
<CookieM> a co się stało?
<asqard> ispconfig + ubuntu server 12 i dns  ;(
<asqard> działa ale tylko przez www. i ping z dopiskiem www tylko lata
<asqard> znam sie na systemie ale tu już oszalałem
<BlessJah> o/
<Drathir> btw avengers dobry filmik :p
<Drathir> odnosne www i bez www ja na hostingu musialem pzekierowanie nowe dodac chyba najprostsza metoda...
<homar> uruchamiam taki program ndn - klon DosNavigatora. Chodzi to w trybie tekstowym. I jak go uruchomie w terminalu "byobu" wszystko jest ok. Ale jak uruchomię w standardowym to nie mam strzałek. A mc ma. Ndn też ma ale w trybie znakowym a nie terminalu w xsach. Wygląda jakby strzałki nie docierały do ndn - czy ten terminal można jakoś konfigurować ?
<krajczek> witam wszystkich
<krajczek> potrzebuję małej pomocy z obsługa expressvard po ubuntu 13.04
<krajczek> jest to karta rs232 działająca na sterownikach pl2303 . Sterownik jest załadowany  i nic to nie daje w lsusb nie pokazuje żadnego urządzenia 
<krajczek> pomoże ktoś?
<gjm> expresscard i lsusb?
<Drathir> krajczek: dmesg predzej sprawdz czy widzi...
<krajczek> dmesg 
<krajczek>   721.416123] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 13 using uhci_hcd
<krajczek> [  721.824118] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 13, error -71
<krajczek> [  721.936119] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 14 using uhci_hcd
<krajczek> [  722.344143] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 14, error -71
<krajczek> [  722.344177] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<krzywyzielarz> Ja tu siedzę zeby się czegoś nauczyć xD
<Drathir> krajczek: poczekar troch, ja na starym kompie tak mialem i po paru minutach zaskoczylo, ale pod usb sprzet...
<gjm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ExpressCard
<krajczek> Drathir, dwa dni czekam i kombinuję i nic zachciało mi się aktualizować z 12.10 do 13.04 to mam teraz problem
<jacekowski> gjm: expresscard to usb lub pci-e
<krajczek> gjm, zrobiłem tak jak na tej stronie jest napisane ale nadal nic z tego
<Drathir> krajczek: mozesz tez sprawdzic lsmod |grep p12303
<krajczek> Drathir, lsmod nic nie pokazuje a dodałem do /etc/modules pl2303  aby ładował z systemem 
<krajczek> Drathir, nawet jak załaduję przez modprobe  to w lsusb brak jakichkolwiek zmian
<krajczek> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 2.0 Interface [Broadcom BCM2045]
<krajczek> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1bcf:0005 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 
<krajczek> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<krajczek> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<krajczek> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<krajczek> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<krajczek> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<krajczek> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Drathir> krajczek: ewentualnie jeszcze zobacz na live jak sie zachowuje na dzialajacej wersji...
<gjm> jacekowski: Możliwe, nigdy nie miałem EC.
<krajczek> Drathir, Po załadowaniu ręcznym acpiphp dział  i wyświetla 
<krajczek> lsmod |grep acpiphp
<krajczek> acpiphp                23314  0 
<krajczek> a pl2303 jak by go nie załadowało
<Drathir> jak ze startem miales ustawione to nie wiem czy restart nie jest potrzebny...
<Drathir> ewentualnie blackliste mozna tez sprawdzic
<jacekowski> gjm: znaczy sie, na tym samym zlaczu jest pcie i usb, ale karta uzywa tylko jednego
<krajczek> restart robiłem a zaraz jeszcze sprawdzę blacklist
<krajczek> cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist pokazuje że nic nie ma pusty plik
<Drathir> hmmm
<Drathir> a zobacz dmesg |grep p12303
<Drathir> ewentualnie tez  sprawdz w ogole czy modprobe p12303 Ci widzi i czy nie ma kilku wersji
<Drathir> no i zostaje przetestowac co robi na dzialajacym...
<krajczek> dmesg |grep p12303 nic nie pokazuje
<krajczek> lsmod 
<krajczek> pl2303                 17349  0 
<krajczek> mac_hid                13037  0 
<krajczek> usbserial              27423  1 pl2303
<krajczek> pod 12.10 działało 
<krajczek> ale jak wezmę lsmod |grep pl2303 to nie pokazuje nic
<Drathir> ok czyli to l nie 1 ?
<Drathir> hrhr
<krajczek> Drathir, nie rozumiem l czy 1?
<krajczek> A może ten usbserial jest niepotrzebny przez co nie działa moduł pl2303?
<Drathir> jedno to jeden drugie el po prostu pomylka w pisowni...
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> Quintasan: jak leci?
<Quintasan> wstałem
<Quintasan> i idę się uczyć chyba znowu
<BlessJah> sesja?
<Quintasan> taaa
<scet_> jest tu może ktoś kto używa ubnuntu+Xdebug+netbeans?
<scet_> czy php jest instalowane domyślnie podczas instalacji ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Belzebub> jacekowski: jest jakieś cło na buty  z USA?
<Dreadlish> on w uk siedzi
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Belzebub> ale czasem z USA ściąga coś ;d
<jacekowski> ale nie buty
<jacekowski> a clo jest w eu bardzo podobne
<asqard> Witam
<bazant> witam
<asqard> jaki Panowie polecacie panel do hostingu
<Dreadlish> żaden
<jacekowski> wlasny
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> sigh
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-02
<m477> czy da sie zrobic jakis save wszystkich ustawien i programow jakie posiadam i po reinstalce nowego distro, zeby mi sie to z automatu zainstalowalo?
<gjm> zrób sobie obraz dysku
<jacekn> m477: dpkg --get-selections + backup oczywiscie
<m477> i zadziala to jak bede z 12.04 na 14.04 instalowal?
<jacekn> m477: jakies nazwy paczek mogly sie zmienic ale ogolnie powinno dzialac w miare. I skopiuj katalog domowy
<m477> no tak wlasnie robie ze kopiuje prawie caly home file na inny dysk
<m477> tylko ze recznie
<m477> bo calosc by mi sie i tak nie zmiescila
<m477> tylko najgorsze ze musze kopiowac recznie wszystkie pliki z ustawieniami shella, ff i innych programow
<m477> sesje
<TheNumb> rsyncnij
<m477> TheNumb: slucham>
<m477> ?
<TheNumb> m477: no rsyncnij sobie /home ;f
<TheNumb> na inny dysk.
<m477> TheNumb: posłubujesz sie nie znananą mi monokulturą
<m477> + mowie ze nie zmiesci mi sie caly /home na inny dysk
<m477> posługujesz*
<TheNumb> m477: peszek
<TheNumb> Trzeba było zrobić osobną partycję pod /home
<TheNumb> :(
<m477> TheNumb: mam osobnego root i /home i /boot chyba ale dysk jest fizycznie inny
<TheNumb> Czyli przenosisz się ina inny komputer?
<m477> robie  'backupa' kopiujac potrzebne dane na zewnetrzny dysk
<m477> a ten co mam w lapku bede formatowac
<m477> bo chce winde jeszcze postawic
<m477> czaisz?
<TheNumb> czaisz.
<TheNumb> powodzenia :D
<m477> a co zly plan?
<m477> czy ze zmydny?
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Powodzenia żeby dysk zewnętrzny nie padł w międzyczasie (:
<m477> mam USB 3.0 to jakos idzie w sensownym czasie ~500GB
<m477> hehe no
<m477> jeszcze moze zwale magisterke dodatkowo na pena
<m477> jak bede mial wina i kubuntu to najwygodniej bedzie oba TrueCryptem potraktowac co nie?
<TheNumb> truecrypt umar
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Dostali NSL i zakończyli projekt.
<m477> NSL?
<TheNumb> m477: liścik miłosny od FBI.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_security_letter
<m477> TheNumb: to czym szyfrowac?
<TheNumb> m477: gpg
<TheNumb> :3
<nvll> dm-crypt
<TheNumb> nvll: ale z windowsem musi współpracować.
<nvll> a to nie wiem
<m477> a to co domyslnie przy instalacji jest to jest dm-crypt?
<TheNumb> m477: w sumie to niby możesz dalej używać truecrypta 7.1 ;-)
<TheNumb> instalacji czego?
<m477> ubuntu
<TheNumb> No, z tego co mi wiadomo to instalator robi to używając dm-crypt
<m477> TheNumb: tylko ze tam trzeba jednoczesnie zaznaczyc LVM
<jacekn> m477: dm-crypt jest uzywany do full disk encryption, jak dasz zeby tylko zaszyfrowal katalog domowy to uzyje ecryptfs
<TheNumb> O, to to to.
<m477> ale jednoczesnie LVM bedzie
<m477> a ja tego nie chce, czyli lepiej przy instalacji nie zaznaczac syfrowania a potem samemu zaszyfrowac?
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz całą partycję to musisz najpierw zaszyfrować.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Mniej problemów.
<m477> no chce cala ale nie chce LVM
<m477> a nie da sie zaznaczyc szyfrowania bez LVM przy instalacji
<TheNumb> A nie możesz ręcznie ustawić? ;f
<TheNumb> Chyba da się to zrobić w instalatorze.
<m477> w sensie zaszyfrowac?
<m477> no o tym mowie
<m477> ze instalator proponuje ale trzeba zaznaczyc jednoczesnie LVM
<TheNumb> ._.
<TheNumb> Ale przy ręcznym wyborze.
<TheNumb> Przy ręcznym ustawianiu partycji.
<m477> to co wtedy?
<TheNumb> Zobacz czy jest taka możliwość.
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> szyforwania czy czego?
<TheNumb> szyfrowania, k...
<m477> a to nie pamietam, ale wiem ze trzeba bylo LVM zaznaczyc
<m477> moge uruchomic virtualke i zobaczyc
<m477> TheNumb: hm przy manualnym  nie mozna szyfrowac przy instalacji
<m477> tak sie zastanawiam czy cos z /home z ukrytych plikow kopiowac oprocz .bashrc .mozzili
<m477> co sie stanie jak zahibernuje system ze swapem mniejszym niz RAM?
<m477> Oo
<jacekn> m477: spruboj i sie przekonaj :)
<dweller> m477: nic
<m477> podobno sie niezahibernuje
<m477> ja tu mam teraz inna sprawe czy kolejnosc partycji (swap, root, home..) ma jakie kolwiek zanczenie
<m477> + windows
<m477> na dysku
<m477> witom po reinstalce
<m477> instalator win7 traci mega bieda przy kubuntu, nawet mysz usb nie dziala ;d
<dweller> dobrze że windowsa widuję już tylko na wirtualce
<m477> TheNumb: jednak da sie domyslnie szyfrowac przy manualnym ustawieniu partycji
<m477> dweller: wiesz moze czy jak moge sprawdzic czy nie zawczesnie wyjalem usb jak instalator sie przyszykowywal do reboota? :P
<m477> bo potem na 1 powloce jakies dziwne rzeczy wypisywal
<dweller> nie mam pojęcia ;f
<dweller> mój windows jest na wirtualce i tak zostanie dopóki ktoś w qemu/kvm nie zepsuje vga passthru
<m477> no ja niestety musialem zainstalowac
<dweller> znam ten ból ;f
<dweller> nvidia zaczyna znowu zniżać się do poziomu gruntu
<dweller> nowe sterowniki nie uruchomią się jeżeli wykryją sygnaturę KVMa
<dweller> chyba że karta jest GRIDem
<m477> KVM?
<m477> dweller: ej moge tak bezkarnie podmienic .kde ze starego systemu?
<dweller> wklej
<m477> czy sie cos zwali
<m477> dobra najwyzej bedzie na Ciebie i znowu format pojdzie
<m477> dziala nadal
<dweller> ciekawe czemu...
<m477> no nie wiem, tam to bylo z innej wersji systemu
<m477> brb
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-03
<m477> witą
<m477> nie ma polskiego kanalu o kubuntu?
<TheNumb> Po co?
<Lakii> a nie wiem
<Lakii> a po co polski kanal ubuntu ?
<TheNumb> Nie wiem.
<TheNumb> Jest taki?
<Dreadlish> pierwsze słysze
<dweller> kto tu ma ubuntu
<dweller> a nie czekaj ja mam ;__;
<TheNumb> Kto tu ma ubuntu.
<TheNumb> :|
<dweller> ale w pracy, to się chcyba nie liczy
<dweller> mam bo takie było, a reinstalacja to za duzy wysiłek ;f
<nvll> ja mam ;x
<TheNumb> null się nie liczy
<m477> kiedys byl pamietam
<TheNumb> Pewnie w czasach kubuntu z kde 3.x
<TheNumb> ;-)
<m477> no dawno temu
<TheNumb> Bo ubuntu chyba się już nie załapało na kde 2
<m477> kurde jednak przesiadka z 12.04 na 14.04 robi wrazenie
<dweller> czy ja wiem
<TheNumb> m477: kooboontooo?
<m477> TheNumb: ną
<TheNumb> m477: ale wiesz, że pod 12.04 też są backporty z kde 4.13? :(
<m477> nie wiem
<TheNumb> To już wiesz.
<TheNumb> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5e/KDE-2.0-es-es.png
<TheNumb> Takie piękne :(
<m477> A mi nie o wyglad chodzi
<Lakii> laczmy sie w zalobie
<m477> plynniej chodzi, nie wiesza sie poki co
<TheNumb> hmm
<dweller> TheNumb: i wymagało tylko 32mb ramu ;f
<dweller> na cały system
<m477> ale cala noc stawialem win7 i kubuntu ;d
<dweller> a teraz xterm się nawet udławi na 32mb ramu
<m477> podczas instalacji kubuntu zaznaczylem partycje z winda zeby montowalo jako /windows i go usunelo :F
<Lakii> lol ;]
<Lakii> psikus
<m477> ano
<m477> ale instalator wina7 to taka bieda, nawet mysz na usb nie dziala
<TheNumb> m477: bo masz taki czipset
<TheNumb> U mnie działa bez problemu.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<nvll> SOA#1
<TheNumb> m477: da się dodać sterowniki do instalatora.
<m477> moze .iso takie, na linuxie tez dziala
<TheNumb> Bo w ubuntu masz w kernelu pierdyliard sterowników.
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> a w windzie nie?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> Jak widać :D
<TheNumb> Sam się przekonałeś.
<m477> to czemu win7 zajmuje 20GB a kubuntu 6.5GB
<TheNumb> Backdoory i trojany też trochę ważą.
<m477> no rozdzialki nawet nie moglem na standardowa wlaczyc
<m477> hehe
<TheNumb> m477: jak masz gpu nvidii/ati to rzeczywiście z rozdzielczością po instalacji bywa różnie ;-)
<TheNumb> U mnie na intelu śmiga bez problemu.
<Lakii> sensowna wydajnosc na nvidi tylko otrzymasz
<TheNumb> m477: a widzisz, mogłeś puścić na noc kompilację KDE pod gentoo ;/
<TheNumb> Lakii: pierdzielisz, panie.
<Lakii> TheNumb: nie
<TheNumb> Tak.
<dweller> Tak.
<TheNumb> Lakii: chyba, że chcesz grać w gierki.
<dweller> TheNumb: nawet w gry idzie grać
<m477> TheNumb: mam gpu intela
<dweller> takie banished na wine śmiga na hd4600
<TheNumb> m477: a które?
<m477> HD3000?
<TheNumb> A, to dziwne :|
<TheNumb> I po instalacji nie mogłeś ustawić odpowiedniej rozdzielczośći?
<Lakii> nie mowie ze nie idzie ale nvidi najlepiej to wychodzi
<m477> dobre chyba co nie?
<TheNumb> m477: 2 generacja Core.
<TheNumb> Takie sobie hd 3000
<TheNumb> W sumie też zależy od konkretnego procesora.
<TheNumb> Ja miałem w makzbuku i skyrim ledwo chodził.
<m477> TheNumb: no na windzie mialem 800x600 max 1024x768, a deffaultowo mam 13xx na iles tam
<TheNumb> Teraz w tym guwnodellu mam hd 4000 i działa już trochę lepiej.
<m477> nie pamietam teraz bo jestem po nie przespanej nocce ;]
<m477> i3 4x2.3 GHz
<TheNumb> Z tego co pamiętam, to cs: go w natywnej rozdzielczości ledwo trzymał 40 fps ;f
<TheNumb> (a na tywna to 1280x800 :D)
<TheNumb> Ach te makzbuki.
<TheNumb> ;x
<m477> u mnie tylko flash muli a tak to spoko
<m477> przynajmniej do tej pory
<TheNumb> m477: a jaka przeglądarka?
<TheNumb> A, frajerfox.
<m477> FF
<TheNumb> To na to raczej nie mam pomysłu.
<TheNumb> Pod chrome/ium można wymusić sprzętowe dekodowanie ;-)
<m477> u mnie natywna to 1366x768
<m477> oj to roznie u mnie bywa
<m477> czasem 3 przegladarek naraz uzywam bo w kazdej czegos brakuje
<m477> tzn lepiej sie spisuje
<TheNumb> no to spróbuj w gogle chrume
<TheNumb> Flash na intelu działa u mnie lepiej.
<dweller> flash na linuksie działa jak gówno
<TheNumb> dweller: pepper działa całkiem znośnie.
<TheNumb> Bez problemu dekoduje 1080p i wyższe.
<dweller> TheNumb: windowsowa wtyczka działa lepiej niz linuksowa ;f
<TheNumb> dweller: wiadomo.
<TheNumb> Bo pod windowsem masz sprzętowe dekodowania.
<TheNumb> dekodowanie*
<dweller> TheNumb: dlatego uzywam windowsowej i pipelight
<TheNumb> O ile sprzęt wspiera :D
<dweller> albo html5
<TheNumb> Teraz jutup chyba już ma wszędzie html5
<dweller> może mieć
<m477> kurde ale nadal paski po wylaczeniu 1 monitora sie nie przerzucaja tam gdzie byly :/
<dweller> tylko kodeki trzeba
<TheNumb> dweller: chrum ma wbudowane.
<TheNumb> Do frajerfoxa jakieś gstreamery dociągasz i też działa.
<dweller> no wiem
<dweller> gstreamer-ffmpeg starcza
<TheNumb> w ubuntu nie ma :D
<dweller> ubuntu bieda
<dweller> ;p
<m477> dweller: te dwa kodeki mowisz zeby zainstalowac?
<m477> a to zle jest kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<m477> o kurde prawie system mi sie wysypal
<m477> w ogole to wyszlo chrome na unixa, a bylo do tej pory chromium O.o
<m477> to na co dwie?
<nvll> chrome to nie chromium
<nvll> a linux to nie unix
<nvll> i jest od dawna
<m477> chrome na linuxa?
<nvll> tak
<m477> i czym one sie roznia
<nvll> chrome jest closed-source
<m477> aa
<nvll> i ma wbudowany flash i przegladarke pdfow
<m477> czyli lepiej chromium?
<nvll> ja mam chrome
<m477> widze ze jakies nowe kmail tez jest
<m477> umywa sie to do thunderbirda?
<m477> albo jeszcze jedno mam skopiowane z 12.04 /etc/apt i /etc/default,  jak to dogram do 14.04  to odzyskam czesc repo?
<m477> czy lepiej tak nie robic?
<TheNumb> nvll: nie
<TheNumb> chrome to chromium + wtyczki + magic sauce od google.
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> m477: jak odzyskasz część repo? :D
<m477> TheNumb: ale jest opensource?
<TheNumb> chromium jest open sors
<m477> no mam zbackupowane
<TheNumb> chrome bazuje na chrumiumie
<m477> te pliki
<Ashiren> a nie chromium na chrome :?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> ;f
<m477> chrome bylo pierwsze
<nvll> ale ogolnie to dobrze napisalem
<nvll> chrome jest closed-source
<TheNumb> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium
<nvll> i ma jeszcze te inne rzeczy co google dolacza
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> flasza i inne
<m477> kurde teraz musze prawie 500GB danych przez usb przerzucic :<
<Lakii> usun wszystko bedzie szybciej ;)
<m477> napewno
<m477> TheNumb: to w takim razie co by dalo dokopiowanie tych plikow?
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jakich plików ;x
<TheNumb> jak chcesz skopiować sources.list.d/* to nie polecam
<m477>  /etc/apt i /etc/default
<m477> z 12.04 do 14.04
<TheNumb> nie.
<TheNumb> nigdy
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Chyba, ze wiesz co robisz.
<m477> bo tak mi polecili na #ubuntu albo #kubuntu wczoraj, zeby jako backup repo to zrobic ;P
<TheNumb> yyy ._.
<TheNumb> no to zjebali
<TheNumb> Bo nie ma gwarancji, że te repozytoria są zaktualizowane dla 14.04 ;]
<TheNumb> poza standardowymi ;p
<m477> ano
<m477> wiec jak mam liste paczek ze starego systemu to jak to  przywrocic najlpeiej apt-get install?
<m477> albo czy to ma sens do konca
<TheNumb> możesz spróbować
<m477> bo chyba nie wszystkie paczki z 12.04 na 14.04 beda potrzebne te same itp
<TheNumb> Ja bym ręcznie zainstalował.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<m477> tylko ze to 2.3k paczek jest
<TheNumb> Potrzebujesz to wszystko?
<m477> no zapewne nie
<TheNumb> No to w miarę zapotrzebowania instaluj ;x
<m477> ale chcicalbym jak najwiecej przywrocic ze starego systemu
<TheNumb> A jak chcesz przywrócić to dpkg --set-selections < lista
<TheNumb> Może zadziała <:
<TheNumb> albo apt-mark chyba jeszcze było
<m477> tak samo w /home dopisalem .config  i .kde
<TheNumb> używasz kmail?
<m477> bez podmieniania, z 12.04 do 14.04
<m477> nie
<TheNumb> No to masz farta :P
<m477> 1 widze co to jest
<m477> czemu
<TheNumb> Potrafił się sypnąć przy konwertowaniu ze starszej wersji.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> kmail to klient poczty pod kde ;o
<TheNumb> Jak można używać kde i nie wiedzieć? :D
<m477> ale ja formatowalem wszystko
<m477> no w 12.04 nie bylo go
<TheNumb> był
<TheNumb> ;D
<m477> nie u mnie :P
<TheNumb> Może w kubuntu nie ma w standardowej instalacji.
<m477> lepszy od TB?
<TheNumb> pewnie jest jakiś thunderbird
<TheNumb> Lepiej się integruje z kde.
<TheNumb> Możesz wyszukiwać maile krunnerem
<TheNumb> (:
<m477> TB mi tylko z gmailem sie laczy na dobra sprawe
<TheNumb> I tak nie umywają się do Mail.app i spotlight :(
<m477> nie znam
<m477> w ogole duzo nowosci mi tu sie pojawilo i nie wiem co instalowac
<TheNumb> m477: jakich nowości? ._.
<m477> w ogole to ten muon inne repo ma niz apt-cache
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> Wszystko to samo.
<m477> to czemu dostaje rozne wyniki?
<TheNumb> Jak to różne?
<m477> tzn addeony w muonie sa inne
<TheNumb> Jakie addony inne?
<m477> w8
<TheNumb> w7
<m477> sry laska mi dupe truje...
<m477> TheNumb: np wynik http://wklej.org/hash/31ac78c6b51/ a w muonie mam do kile jeszcze z 10 addonsow do wyboru
<TheNumb> m477: do apt-cache nie potrzebujesz sudo
<TheNumb> to tak na przyszłość ;p
<TheNumb> Widocznie muon inaczej wyszukuje paczki ;-)
<m477> łoo to nowosc ;]
<TheNumb> Fakt jest taki, że muon korzysta z tego samego repozytorium.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<m477> uzywam kile i nie wiem czy go np nie skompilowac ze zrodla?
<TheNumb> Po co?
<m477> bo duzo w nim pisze
<TheNumb> No ale w 14.04 masz najnowszą wersję to po co?
<m477> jak sie kompiluje to chyba jakies ficzery mozna dodac
<TheNumb> podejrzewam, że tutaj jest ze wszystkim skompilowany :P
<m477> w muonie czy apt-get'cie?
<TheNumb> co? ._.
<TheNumb> muon ma te same repozytoria co apt
<TheNumb> Nie ma żadnej różnicy.
<m477> wpisz w muone kile i zobacz na addony
<TheNumb> nie mam muona
<m477> to klops
<TheNumb> To jest kwestia tego w jaki sposób wyszukuje paczki
<TheNumb> A nie repozytorium -.-
<TheNumb> Może muon szuka tylko po nazwie paczki
<TheNumb> A może tylko po opisie.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem i nie chcę wiedzieć.
<TheNumb> Ja i tak wolę texmakera.
<m477> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/kile/index.php?title=Live_Preview
<m477> zeby miec live preview trzeba kompilowac recznie
<m477> przynajmniej kiedys tak trzeba bylo
<m477> a zobacze z ciekawosci
<m477> TheNumb: mi to kombajn jest akurat potrzebny bo duzo roznych znaczkow do pracy zamieszczam
<m477> to co zainstalowalem zeby bylo widoczne np w app. launcher co trzeba bylo zreloadowac?
<m477> bez reboota
<TheNumb> jaki app launcher?
<m477> TheNumb: i Ty uzywasz kde? :P
<TheNumb> m477: nie używam.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem co nazywasz app launcherem.
<TheNumb> czy krunnera czy któryś widget od menu.
<TheNumb> spróbuj update-desktop-database
<m477> np zeby w konsoli dalo sie wywolac
<TheNumb> ?
<m477> no jak zainstaluje powiedzmy pidgina  przez muona to po instalacji nie wywolam go z konsoli
<TheNumb> Jak nie?
<TheNumb> wklep pidgin
<TheNumb> powinien zadziałać
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> Po co chcesz uruchamiać pidgina z konsoli?
<m477> dalem dla przykladu
<TheNumb> To zainstaluj i spróbuj.
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> no mam
<m477> ale jak masz 2 otwarte konsole
<TheNumb> Nie ma różnicy
<m477> i w 1 instalujesz to z drugiej nie uruchomisz po instalacji
<TheNumb> uruchomisz
<TheNumb> Chyba, że nie jest w $PATH
<TheNumb> ;-)
<ftpd> [17:19:34]  <m477>	 ale jak masz 2 otwarte konsole
<ftpd> [17:19:58]  <m477>	 i w 1 instalujesz to z drugiej nie uruchomisz po instalacji
<ftpd> Co za bzdura.
<m477> to co sie instaluje?
<ftpd> Oczywiście, że uruchomisz.
<ftpd> Tylko Ci tab nie dopełni.
<ftpd> Dopóki nie zrobisz hash -r
<ftpd> Albo nie otworzysz nowego shella.
<TheNumb> albo exec $SHELL :P
<TheNumb> na lenia
<ftpd> hash -r jest szybsze.
<TheNumb> source .bashrc też załatwi sprawę
<ftpd> Do wpisania, w sensie.
<m477> ftpd: tylko ja uzywam terminatora i on tak chyba nie robi
<TheNumb> tja
<TheNumb> hash szybszy
<ftpd> Do wpisania.
<TheNumb> m477: robi, robi.
<ftpd> '$SHELL' ma znaczek specjalny i kapitaliki, więcej efortu.
<m477> a to o taba chodzi? :P
<ftpd> [17:20:47]  <@ftpd>	 Tylko Ci tab nie dopełni.
<TheNumb> Tak długo jak binarka jest w $PATH, będzie działało.
<m477> a .bashrc podmienic moge ze starego kubuntu czy lepiej nadpisac? :>
<TheNumb> podmień
<TheNumb> Dodawałeś coś?
<TheNumb> Jak nie to nie ma sensu.
<m477> no aliasy itp
<TheNumb> no to skopiuj i zobacz czy działa poprawnie <:
<m477> zainstalowalem tego texmakera i studio
<TheNumb> m477: i jak?
<m477> TheNumb: zobacze jak skompiluje moja magisterke ;d
<TheNumb> : D
<m477> ogolnie wydaje sie byc 'lekki'
<m477> TheNumb: lol, szybki wzialem view pdf i odrazu 40 pdfu skompilowalo
<TheNumb> m477: ciekawe nie? Obydwa korzystają z texlive do kompilowania ;-)
<m477> mowisz o kile?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> kile i texmaker
<m477> bo kile dziala z okularem ktory jest mega wolny
<m477> i w ogole kile tez nie zaszybkie jest
<TheNumb> texmaker używa popplera który jest dość żwawy ;p
<m477> ale ciezko bedzie sie po tylu latach przestawic :/
<m477> nie wiem co to
<TheNumb> Hmm, okular też.
<TheNumb> m477: biblioteka do renderowania pdf
<m477> a texstudio to do rysowania itp?
<TheNumb> Texstudio to też edytor.
<m477> kurde tak na 1 rzut oka to nawet zgrabnie to wyglada
<m477> duzo funkcji
<m477> moze sie przesiade z kile i skoncze w tym texmarkerze, dlugo strasznie kompiluje sie w nim i nie ma podgladu live
<TheNumb> m477: bo kile wolno się rozwija.
<m477> TheNumb: a tu jest live podglad?
<m477> ok dzieki za pomoc
<qermit> czas przeniesc sie na nowe lacze
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-04
<m477> zyje ktos jeszcze?
<m477> wstajemy
<qermit> etam
<qermit> do pracy trzeba isc
<qermit> a nie wstawać
<m477> no co Ty?
<m477> ja mam wolne
<Lakii> juz pracujemy ;)
<m477> jak mam zainstalowanego pythona 3 i 3.4, to instalacja 3.2moze cos namieszac?
<dweller> po co Ci 3.2?
<TheNumb> m477: jak jest w repozytorium to raczej nie ;-)
<dweller> problemu nie będzie, tylko się zastanawiam po co mu
<m477> dweller: bo prowadzaca zajecia maialaby bol dupy jakbym pracowal na 3.4
<mati75> m477: bo nie umiała nowszego zainstalować?
<dweller> wat
<m477> nie, bo na zajeciach pracujemy w 3.2
<m477> a czesem sie gryza rozne wersje
<TheNumb> mati75: pewnie mają debiana stable albo ubuntu 12.04 ;-)
<TheNumb> To nie zainstaluje 3.4
<TheNumb> ;f
<m477> ta debian
<TheNumb> Cannot into configure, make
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> m477: a co tam kodzisz w pythongu na zajęciach?
<m477> jakies pierdolki
<m477> tylko troche nie wyrabiam bo wszyscy sa z 4 roku infy ;d
<TheNumb> A, myślałem, że jakaś technika obliczeniowa czy coś.
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> scipy i takie tam
<m477> no teraz bedziemy na lab jakis kalkulator widze robic
<mati75> TheNumb: pewnie tak
<m477> na tkinter;rze
<TheNumb> kalkulator :DDDDD
<TheNumb> CO?
<TheNumb> ._.
<TheNumb> tkinter
<TheNumb> japiere
<m477> ale z wykresami
<m477> i jakims fitowaniem
<m477> czy cos
<TheNumb> flirtowaniem
<m477> a zajecia temu pisalismy moduly w .C  ;d
<dweller> TheNumb: tkinter nie jest zły
<dweller> przynajmniej szybko sie prototypuje ;f
<TheNumb> dweller: nie, wcale ;x
<TheNumb> Ja tam wolę pyqt
<TheNumb> albo inny pyside
<TheNumb> Jeszcze szybciej się prototypuje.
<dweller> tkinter jest
<dweller> pyqt trzeba doinstalować
<m477> no tam jest canvas cos z scipy i matplotlib do wykorzystania
<m477> i numpy
<gjm> scipy
<gjm> z czego?
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-05
<gregorijus> Witam. W ubuntu na unity można doinstalować jakieś Theme`s czy nie? Bo te adwaity i td to już nieciekawe :))
<harmin> Witam.
<harmin> Szukam pomocy, chciałbym zmienić ustawienia które powodują wylogowywanie mnie podczas "bezczyności komputera" lecz nawet gdy coś pobieram lub oglądam jakiś film zostaje wylogowany po jakimś czasie, w opcjach zasilania ustawiałem aby podczas bez czynności nic nie robił lub wylogował po 2h, ale efekt jest taki sam, wylogowuje mnie po 5-10minutach. Posiadam ubuntu w wersji 14.04
<harmin> halo?
<garnus> hej
<garnus> wylogowywuje czy blokuje ekran?
<harmin> wylogowuje
<harmin> do menu logowania jak przy starcie systemu i muszę się logować, ale wszystkie programy cały czas działaja
<TheNumb> blokuje ekran a nie wylogowuje.
<TheNumb> harloczek: zainstaluj Caffeine.
<TheNumb> https://launchpad.net/~caffeine-developers/+archive/ppa
<TheNumb> To blokuje wyłączanie się ekranu i jego blokowanie.
<TheNumb> :P
<harmin> gdzieki
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> 1st
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-06
<halcy> hi
<halcy> jaka komenda w terminalu powinna wyswietlic mi urządzenia
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> lspci
<jacekowski> lsusb
<jacekowski> lshw
<halcy> ubuntu 9.10 jak pamietam edycja rhobuntu chce by mi wyswietlil karte sieciowa
<jacekowski> to lspci sie nada
<halcy> kur
<halcy> te jelopy usunely
<halcy> nie mam jak odpalic wi fi teraz ...
<halcy> prubuje ozywic swoj telefon
<jacekowski> ja bym zaczal od slownika ortograficznego
<mati75> jacekowski: ++
<Ashiren> ubuntu 9.10?
<Ashiren> what year is it
<mati75> pierwsze zjebane ubuntu
<halcy> hmm jedyne jakie mozna pobrac na telefon
<halcy> linki do debiana 6.0 wygasly
 * Bercik dodał sobie repo LTS do 6.0
<halcy> ubuntu 9.10 hmm build jest z 2010 roku na telefony z wm 6.1 i 6.5
<mati75> https://wiki.debian.org/HowtoDebianInAndroid
<mati75> taki ładny opis
<grek> czesc
<grek> jak sprawdzic dlaczego serwer nie wpusza do bazy danych mysql zdalnie
<grek> mam odblokowane na zdalne połączenie w konfiguracji mysql - phpmyadmin/ hosts
<Dreadlish> bo nie.
<Dreadlish> [solved]
<jacekn> grek: zobacz iptables, tcpdump
<jacekn> potem ustawienia mysql
<jacekn> nmap
<grek> mam odznaczyć w my.conf - to bind adres ?
<grek> to jakies globnalne ustawienie do zdalnych połączeń >
<jacekn> no tez musisz, netstat Ci powie gdzie slucha mysql
<grek> ok dziala to bind jeszcze było tylko - w konfiuguracji samych baz było ok
<grek> teraz dziala
<grek> ok dzieki
<grek> super
<grek> :"_)
<grek> a wie moze ktos z głowy jak zrobić żeby zalogowany zdalny user widział tylko swoją baze danych -
<grek> w administracja ma odznaczone SHOW DATABASES - ale i tak widze jak sie zaloguje jako on inne bazy
<Way-n-e> Witam
<Ashiren> ohayou
<Way-n-e> Gdzie moge znaleźć programistów?
<Way-n-e> jak myslisz? Szukam kogos kto by mi pomógł z OpenSSL
<Ashiren> :o
<Way-n-e1> .
<Ashiren> wszyscy poszli mecz ogladac
<Way-n-e> jaki mecz
<Way-n-e> nasi w go grają? na jakim serwerze
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/Ln5WE45.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-07
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: byłeś wczoraj na Rynku?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: a co było?
<TheNumb> Bo ja koło 22 przechodziłem przez rynek.
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: http://enw.smakiwroclawia.pl/
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> to o 22 chyba już nie było :D
<TheNumb> Ja miałem "smaki piwa" na wyspie słodowej ;-)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: byłem, czemu pytasz?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: i cześć mi nie powiedziałeś...
<bastetmilo> zapamiętam to sobie...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie widzialem cie
<karmelek> dobry
<BlessJah> hej
<BlessJah> :D
<ubuntu-pl> mam problem z chroot
<ubuntu-pl> http://wklej.org/id/1385230/
<ubuntu-pl> wie ktoś może jak da się to obejść?
<ubuntu-pl> Jak to poprawnie wykonać?
<Dreadlish> ech
<ubuntu-pl> wybacz, że Cię niepokoję
<Dreadlish> pewnie masz host i686, a chcesz sie chrootować do 64 bitowego
<ubuntu-pl> aa
<ubuntu-pl> to wiele wyjaśnia
<ubuntu-pl> jeszcze sprawdzę ten obraz
<ubuntu-pl> obraz na którym pracuję jest 64 bitowy
<Dreadlish> a sie chcesz chrootować do?
<ubuntu-pl> 64
<TheNumb> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/dchroot.1.html
<Dreadlish> a spróbuj /bin/sh zamiast /bin/bash
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: sh zawsze jest ;c
<Dreadlish> sh tak
<Dreadlish> bash nie.
<TheNumb> /bin/bb spróbuj ;-)
<Dreadlish> busybox ftw
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: od złej strony przeczytałem ;p
<Dreadlish> :D
<ubuntu-pl> jeśli próbuję sudo chroot /media/newroot /bin/sh ponownie otrzymuję taki sam komunikat
<matti_> jestem ;)
<matti_> Już wiem co źle zrobiłme
<matti_> *zrobiłem
<matti_> próbowałem zrobić chroot na partycji, na której mam windowsa
<matti_> źle zrozumiałem słowo "boot"
<matti_> myślałem o partycji, na której są pliki do bootowania, a nie na której mam linuksa, który nie działa
<matti_> http://wklej.org/id/1385254/
<matti_> a z tym da się coś zrobić?
<matti_> narazie robię apt-get -configure -a
<Dreadlish> wywal vmlinuz z początku.
<Dreadlish> 3.13.0-27-generic
<Dreadlish> zostaw samo.
<matti_> przerwałe aktualizację kubuntu do 14.04
<Dreadlish> no i?
<Dreadlish> robisz apt-get -f install
<Dreadlish> kończy co zaczął
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<matti_> wywaliła mi się ta dystrybucja
<TheNumb> zainstaluj gentoo.
<matti_> logowanie przerywało się na initframs
<matti_> dzięki na codzień korzystam z debiana
<matti_> źle się czuję przelogowując się na windowsa, by w coś pograć
<matti_> Przetwarzanie zostało zatrzymane z powodu wystąpienia zbyt wielu błędów.
<Dreadlish> mEEEEH
<TheNumb> dpkg --configure -a
<matti_> chwilka
<matti_> i lecimy z dpkg --configure -a
<matti_> Przetwarzanie zostało zatrzymane z powodu wystąpienia zbyt wielu błędów.
<matti_> chyba w złym momencie wyłączyłem
<matti_> komputer
<matti_> chyba trzeba przeorać to kubuntu
<matti_> mam kubuntu ze względu na nowości względem Debiana testing
<matti_> ach ta moja składnia
<matti_> czy znacie jakieś programy do mapowania dodatkowych przycisków z klawiatury
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/dBeqaPJ.jpg
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: AWWWWW
<bastetmilo> jaki słodziak
<gjm> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/1454541_521345014637097_4405713027878335608_n.jpg
<gjm> ja mam w pracy taką niunię (:
<bastetmilo> AAAAA
<bastetmilo> gjm: ja mam "tylko" takiego królewicza https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10354149_10204140611818864_4446675644377942872_n.jpg
<mati75> a moje dwa kotełki cieżarówka rozjechała ;(
<bastetmilo> tz. jeszcze mam dwóch paniczów, ale oni tacy fotogeniczni aż nie są :)
<bastetmilo> mati75: smuteczek. Moje nie wychodza.
<gjm> Śliczny.
<bastetmilo> gjm: królewicz, pan na włościach. Tak lubi robić https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10458476_10201412162020621_5079484151228458594_n.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<StackProphet> witam
<greck> cze
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-08
<drathir> bry...
<matti_> Hej czy da się jakoś usunąć windows bootloadera?
<matti_> pousuwałem wszystkie wpisy z niego
<matti_> ale on sam niestety jeszcze siedzi na dysku
<gjm> nadpisz go GRUBem?
<matti_> mam gruba i windows loadera
<matti_> obok siebie
<matti_> właściwie to grub jest nadrzędny względem windowsowego managera
<matti_> chyba sformatowania windowsa 8 pomoże?
<matti_> Nie pomogło
<jacekowski> bo to na partycji EFI siedzi
<jacekowski> musisz odpalic system w trybie secureboot i potem efibootmgr wyedytowac dane w EFI
<matti_> zadam głupie pytanie
<Dreadlish> nie.
<matti_> Jeśli mam zwykły BIOS to mimo wszystko mam taką partycję?
<Dreadlish> spieprzyłeś mi odpowiedź.
<Dreadlish> tak masz taką partycje.
<matti_> A pozatym jak skompilować GTA3 pod linuksem :P
<matti_> jeszcze jedno pytanie
<matti_> czy jeśli uruchomię livecd to będę mógł wyedytować efibootmgr
<gjm> 09:41        matti_ │ A pozatym jak skompilować GTA3 pod linuksem :P
<gjm> wat
<matti_> a kiedyś byłem na kanale gdzie ktoś z gimbazy wyskoczył z takim tekstem
<matti_> właściwie to na tym kanale
<matti_> mam uruchomić windows w trybie secure boot?
<matti_> chyba będzie z tym nieco zabawy
<kojo> dobry
<kojo> znacie moze jakis free vpn pl
<inzaghi89> wątpię by ktoś za darmo vpn oferował
<wanbye> znacie moze jakis free vpn pl
<wanbye> ?
<gjm> 13:14     inzaghi89 │ wątpię by ktoś za darmo vpn oferował
<TheNumb> wanbye: polskich raczej nie znajdziesz.
<wanbye>  TheNumb: do ogadania seriali z vod.pl potrzebuj bo tylko na terenie pl a ja austria i holandia
<TheNumb> wanbye: no cóż... ;-)
<gjm> >darmowy
<drathir> wanbye: bierz linki bezposrednie i na dysk moze?
<gjm> >do oglądania seriali
<gjm> frytki do tego?
<drathir> albo po proxy...
<TheNumb> W mydevil.net mają polski vpn :P
<Dreadlish> polecam
<TheNumb> A nawet chyba dwa.
<xaxes`> TheNumb: jeśli chodzi jak USA to nie polecam
<TheNumb> 10 zł miesięcznie to nie jest dużo.
<TheNumb> xaxes`: nie wiem, mam wyjebane na usa
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> miałem napisać "wyjabene"
<TheNumb> Nie pykło ;<
<gjm> uuu…
<Dreadlish> przyjdzie bidżej i będzie wpiernicz
<TheNumb> ;x
<Dreadlish> i tak przyjdzie blołdżob i kopnie
<TheNumb> :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: przeoczyłeś moment w którym to przestało być zabawne
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie przestało.
<TheNumb> Kanałowy gestapo :3
<Dreadlish> :3
<KSwit> hello
<gjm> ehe
<KSwit> mam problem ; )
<gjm> niemożliwe
<TheNumb> z ubuntu?
<TheNumb> ._.
<KSwit> jak każdy user trolowni
<TheNumb> Przecież to takie bezproblemowe distro
<KSwit> ale kto zasuwa odpowiedzi ?
<gjm> eee…?
<greck> najczesciej pytajacy
<KSwit> nibelungi...
<TheNumb> wut?
<TheNumb> ._.
<KSwit> ubuntu działa nie najgorzej
<TheNumb> Jasne.
<greck> co ci chodzi po umysle?
<gjm> korniki
<TheNumb> elektroencyfalograf.
<KSwit> szumi w słuchawkach !
<KSwit> wszystko działa ale sporo jeszcze trzeba ustawić
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Zainstalować windowsa i tak dalej.
<KSwit> może sie python a jeszcze kiedyś nauczę
<KSwit> Windows tez trzeba ale na laptopie
<KSwit> zresztą kto tam wie co lepsze
<greck> lepsze? to zalezy do czego Oo
<gjm> linuks ssie
<greck> no ba, nienawidze mojego telefonu z andkiem
<KSwit> ugh.. telefony
<TheNumb> linuks ssie, tak.
<nvll> zainstaluj porządny system
<nvll> np. solarisa
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Albo jakieś netbsd.
<TheNumb> Ostatecznie freedosa.
<gjm> AmigaOS
<greck> zentyal
<TheNumb> nie.
<TheNumb> gjm: dlaczego packer jest tak upośledzony, że wszystko buduje w /tmp? ;/
<TheNumb> 1,4G	/tmp
<TheNumb> ;f
<xaxes`> TheNumb: a gdzie ma pakować?
<gjm> TheNumb: ustaw se tmpdir
<TheNumb> gjm: nie.
<TheNumb> ;x
<gjm> no to gtfo
<TheNumb> : D
<KSwit> brb
<gjm> bbq
<TheNumb> bbc
<xaxes`> 1st
<gjm> nie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-01
<illumanti> hello
<drathir> bry...
<tomodachi> https://twitter.com/glassbottommeg/status/604407061380640768
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-02
<a55h0l3> siemka istnieje mozliwosc skontaktowania sie z peerem w sieci torrent?
<drathir> w sensie?
<drathir> wyslania wiadomosci?
<drathir> nawet nie masz pewnosci czy to nie jest czasem jakis vpn tylko...
<a55h0l3> no tak jak w slsk mozna czatowac z userami...
<mati75> mają pomysły
<drathir> mati75: jeszcze brakuje tylko grupowego ogladania filmow...
<mati75> może porno ściągał
<mati75> to wspólne fapanie
<mati75> albo chińskie bajki
<mati75> to w sumie na jedno wychodzi
<Voldenet> Wspólne oglądanie porno jeszcze bym zrozumiał, ale chińskie bajki?!
<Voldenet> Co za zwyrole
<xaxes`> Voldenet: g8 b8 m8
<Voldenet> xaxes`: A co, oglądasz?
 * drathir jeden film wlasnie skonczyl i 2 w kolejce...
<mati75> Venomen: coś ci słabo ten vps działa
<Voldenet> https://boards.4chan.org/g/thread/48294787/describe-the-linux-expierience-in-5-words-or-less#p48294822
<TheNumb> tak
<pomoc12345> cześć, szukam pomocy - jak zrobić bym mógł logować się zdalnie do mojej maszyny z ubuntu podobnie jak to robię logując się do windowsa poprzez rdp? Chodzi mi nie o dostęp do działającego pulpitu - współdzielenie, a pracę na zdalnej maszynie w środowisku graficznym
<Dread> to nie możesz sobie po prostu z poziomu ssh odpalić drugiej sesji xorga i vnc do tego?
<pomoc12345> Nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić. Nie ma w Ubuntu opcji, która pozwalałaby się z nim łączyć podobnie jak to jest na zwykłym Windowsie?
<Ashiren> no to wlasnie jest vnc :?
<pomoc12345> Z tego co wiem to nie. Jest subtelna różnica między dostępem do linuksa przez vnc a zdalnym logowaniem poprzez rdp w Windows. W windzie logując się dostajemy osobną sesję - coś jak zdalny monitor.
<Voldenet> pomoc12345: nomachine to coś jak rdp w windowsie
<pomoc12345> dzięki, sprawdzę
<drathir> lol co to bylo?
<drathir> serio winzgroza potrafi osobna sesje?
 * drathir tam zawsze myslal, ze loguje do danego usera jesli korzysta z niej...
<Voldenet> drathir: wersja desktop działa jak vnc, wersja server spawnuje sesję dla każdego użytkownika
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-03
<illumanti> hello
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<illumanti> kurde, ale do roboty nie chce mi się isc
<drathir> Voldenet: dzieki dobrze wiedziec...
<drathir> bry...
<illumanti> hej
<systemd> Voldenet: ty stary pierdzielu
<Voldenet> systemd: odrażający nick przyjacielu
<OpenRC> Voldenet: a mój?
<Voldenet> /nick sysvinit
<Voldenet> jedyny słuszny
<OpenRC> zajęty
<OpenRC> ten był wolny ;f
<Voldenet> Nie dziwię się ;D
<Voldenet> nikt nie chce OpenRC
<OpenRC> tak
<TheNumb> Dlatego go sobie zarejestrowałem.
<Voldenet> :D
<Dread> kto nie chce openrc
<TheNumb> nikt
<Dread> wszyscy chcą openrc
<TheNumb> wymień 5 dystrybucji które używają openrc a nie są forkami gentoo
<TheNumb> :^)
<TheNumb> z takich większych to alpine
<Dread> manjaro :V
<TheNumb> manjaro ma standardowo systemd
<TheNumb> nie liczy sie
<Dread> nie?
<TheNumb> nie
<Dread> ja tam słyszałem że oni już mają openrc w standardzie
<TheNumb> nie mają
<Dread> awkay.
<Voldenet> na takich zasadach to i slackware korzysta z systemd i openrc naraz :D
<TheNumb> no
<Dread> to ktoś mi kit wciskał.
<Dread> jak się dowiem to zabije.
<TheNumb> pewnie skrzyp
<TheNumb> brzydki trol
<TheNumb> https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=OpenRC,_an_alternative_to_systemd
<illumanti> hej
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-04
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-05
<mkc> Witam. W pracy przesiadam sie na Minta. nie moge sie zdecydowac miedzy Cinnamon a Mate. Mate mam juz na netbooku ze slabym prockiem i calkiem fajnie dziala. Czy ktos jest w stanie powiedziec czy Cinnamon jest lepszy od Mate albo odwrotnie?
<TheNumb> mkc: to nie #linuxmint-pl
<mkc> OK, zapytam tam. Jest jakis klient poczty na Ubuntu ktory laczy sie z Exchange?
<TheNumb> evolution z evolution-ews
<BlessJah> thunderbird z jakims pluginem
<TheNumb> exquilla?
<TheNumb> różnie działa
<BlessJah> mkc: thunderbird + exchange ews provider [+ lightining]
<TheNumb> ale tak, lightning to jest mus
<BlessJah> https://github.com/Ericsson/exchangecalendar
<BlessJah> to chyba fork starego nierozwijanego exchange ews
<TheNumb> do exchange najlepszy office <:
<Voldenet> albo windows phone
<TheNumb> Quintasan: obadaj https://github.com/dirruk1/gnome-breeze
<TheNumb> Wydaje mi się, że lepsze od orion-gtk
<mkc> Dzieki.
<TheNumb> Voldenet: też
<TheNumb> W sumie to jest jeszcze https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.microsoft.office.outlook
<drathir> bry...
<a55h0l3> czesc jak wymienic pliki miedzy 2 maszynami w sieci wifi?
<Ashiren> tak
<drathir> 2min cierpliwosc...
<mati75> przecież to jakiś gimbus
<a55h0l3> siemacie :) sftp://laptop_user_id@laptop_name.local/home/laptop_user_id nie chce mi zadzialac miedzy ubuntu i lubuntu
<a55h0l3> na obu maszynach mam zainstalowany openssh-server
<a55h0l3> na 2 maszynach ubuntu dzialalo
<a55h0l3> tu nie chce :/
<a55h0l3> HELP
<mati75> a uruchomione ssh?
<mati75> jakieś błędy?
<a55h0l3> no wlasnie nei wiem czy uruchowmione ;)
<mati75> bo nam się szklane kule zjebały
<a55h0l3> hehe
<a55h0l3> sorry ja poczatkujacy user :P
<a55h0l3> mati75: pomozesz plis? :)
<CookieM> mati75 ++
<mati75> zadałem pytanie
<mati75> 20:48 < mati75> jakieś błędy?
<mati75> 20:48 < mati75> a uruchomione ssh?
<gjm> zjedz mielone
<a55h0l3> ehh nie macie litosci dla leni wiem hehe
<a55h0l3> lece czytac w sieci pa
<mati75> ja pierdole
<mati75> co za pajac
<a55h0l3> cholera nie moge sie doszukac jak udostepnic katalog w lubuntu :/
<gjm> bane
<Dread> je
<mati75> szybki jest
<mati75> ale nick to ma wymyślny
<gjm> z dupy
<Ashiren> w koncu jak udostepnic katalog w lubuntu?
<Dread> zapytaj na kanale lubuntu :V
<Ashiren> ale czy odpowiedza w ciagu 2 minut?
<Dread> nie
<gjm> niesondze
<drathir> postep 4min...
<drathir> ubu ma sambe domyslnie?
<Dread> nie
<Wizard> Cześć
<gjm> no elo xD
<Wizard> Ee?
<gjm> nieważne
<Wizard> ?
<mati75> scp i naprzód
<mati75> ale widzę że on jest oporny na wiedze
<Wizard> Uh
<Wizard> Kto"
<gjm> ja
<gjm> xD
<Wizard> A, to jak zwykle..
<Wizard> Gjm, bo ty się kiedyś bawiłeś w jakąś niby muzykę. Klawiaturę midi masz?
<mati75> on tworzył puszczając kota po niej
<Wizard> Bo noszę się z zakupem i nie wiem w co celować
<Wizard> Na klawiszach znam podstawy, z teorii muzyki też mam podstawy, z trackerami doświadczenia nie mam, jedynie openmpt i milky trochę
<gjm> Wizard: Mam Akai LPK25
<gjm> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10647061_644441028994161_2110099004798859022_n.jpg?oh=bf317874d45077c97f23eb4c6250515c&oe=55EBCCFA
<Wizard> Gjm?
<gjm> co?
<Wizard> Klawisze midi
<Wizard> Masz?
<gjm> 22:48           gjm │ Wizard: Mam Akai LPK25
<gjm> 22:49           gjm │ https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10647061_644441028994161_2110099004798859022_n.jpg?oh=bf317874d45077c97f23eb4c6250515c&oe=55EBCCFA
<Wizard> Podobno muzykę robisz.
<gjm> Bawię się.
<Wizard> Ja też
<Wizard> Właśnie o czymś takim myślałem
<Wizard> Dużo dales?
<gjm> Za używane MPD32 i LPK25 razem 550zł
<Wizard> Sporo
<gjm> samo MPD32 ciężko za tyle kupić ;]
<Wizard> A da się tego używać jak sekwencera?
<gjm> nie, to tylko kontroler MIDI
<Wizard> Mnie głównie interesuje współpraca z openmpt i granie na żywo
<Wizard> A to sprawdzę sobie na Wiki
<Wizard> Lecę, pa
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-06
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aRP5192_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/IKpjhWq.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/zaSYhYN.jpg
<nam3> Cześć
<TheNumb> ześć
<drathir> witam...
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/GCSvlO5.jpg
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/JUm7CUT.gifv
<CookieM> ilustracja wojny polsko-polskiej
<Ashiren> :1.5
<nam3_> jestem nowy, zawsze tu taki spokój na kanale ?
<gjm> nie, czasem bijemy murzynów
<daro> czesc
<daro> jest tu ktos?:)
<daro> przy probie instalacji czegos przez ept-ge tzatrzymuje sie na 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com]i wisi
<daro> i wisi*
<daro> jak to naprawic
<daro> :>
<daro> ?:>
<mati75> sprawdź dns
<BlessJah> daro: wejdz na http://archive.ubuntu.com/ przez przegladarke, jesli nie zadziala, to cos z dns, siecia albo firewallem
<daro> dziaala
<BlessJah> a z roota wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ dziala?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/nRjURYa.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/QaGTgPV.jpg
<Wizard> Siema
<gjm> no elo xD
<Wizard> Co tam?
<gjm> Wizard: http://arturcieslak.pl/images/IMG_20150606_194111.jpg
<Wizard> Nie działają mi linki na wp8 :-)
<gjm> super windows phone
<Wizard> A komputer mam zajęty Polską i Iranem
<Dread> superpartia
<Dread> nowy kłaptop
<gjm> no
<Dread> ale to już ten tynkpad brzydki
<Dread> x230 pewno
<Wizard> Wp8 jest super, tylko nie ma dobrych irców
<gjm> trochę problemu z przyzwyczajniem się do klawiatury
<gjm> ale tak to spoko
<Ashiren> :3 http://cheezburger.com/511749/cute-community-national-cat-day?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ICanHasCheezburger+%28I+CAN+HAS+CHEEZBURGER%29
<mati75> gjm: laptopa w końcu zmieniłeś
<Wizard> Ja juz linugza nawet w pracy ni mom
<Wizard> Szkoda nerw
<Wizard> Mati75, poczekaj na win 10 :-)
<Ashiren> ahh te ubuntu/gentoo
<Wizard> Gentoo? Ktoś tego jeszcze używa?
<Wizard> :-)
<mati75> zdarza się
<Wizard> Tak na serio, winda nie jest taka zła
<Voldenet> o, ładne ktoś ma mpd
<Wizard> Działa, robi co ma robić i robi to dobrze
<Voldenet> tylko jednej rzeczy nie rozumiem, po co do tak dobrego sprzętu podłączać laptopa?
<Voldenet> to tak jakby kupić titana i połączyć go z jakimś celeronem
<gjm> Voldenet: mpd dobre?
<gjm> bez przesady
<gjm> i nie ktoś, tylko ja ;]
<Voldenet> do laptopa bym kupił coś lekkiego
<Wizard> Np kozi ser pleśniowy smażony w panierce
<Voldenet> lpd8 np.
<Voldenet> lpd8 fajny, bo można sobie na laptopie położyć
<Voldenet> ale wada taka, że jak niestabilne podłoże masz, to się ugina
<gjm> mogliby zrobić odświeżoną wersję mpd z podświetlanymi padami
<gjm> ale pewnie nie zrobią, bo jest maschine
<Voldenet> no, coś jak mpx-16 tylko większe
<Voldenet> tzn. 4x4 a nie 2x8
<Voldenet> jest abletonowy kontroler świecąco migający ale imho launchpad lepszy
<gjm> no właśnie chcę kupić launchpada
<gjm> albo akai apc40
<Voldenet> apc mini bardzo przypomina launchpada
<Wizard> Co to mpd?
<Wizard> music player daemon?
<Voldenet> taki kontroler midi
<Wizard> O, Voldenet, też się w to bawisz?
<Voldenet> Niezbyt
<Voldenet> bawiłem się to odpowiednie słowo
<Wizard> http://www.fronda.pl/a/nie-daj-sie-oszukac-antykoncepcja-to-trucizna,51478.html
<Wizard> I rosną pewnie włosy na rękach
<Voldenet> niektórzy naprawdę nie mają co robić
<Voldenet> dobra kawa to trucizna, sól też
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-07
<m477> czy ktos wie czy da sie pobrac wszystkie zdjecia co google w grafice wyrzuci?
<m477> albo tak np z 1000 szybko i prosto, bo w sieci straszny syf znajduje
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> m477: dodatek do masowego pobierania na stronie...
<m477> zainstalowalem jakas wtyczke
<drathir> tylko, ze to widoczne na stronie Ci pobierze lepiej ddg chyba uzyc do szukania...
<m477> drathir: ddg?
<drathir> duckduckgo
<m477> straszmnie mnie wk**iata wyszukiwarka
<nam3_> dlaczego?
<gjm> bo tak
<m477> naszczescie juz nie pamietam
<PaulEU> :D
<PaulEU> hello ;)
<nam3_> hi
<PaulEU> kanał jeszcze żyje? :D
<gjm> nie
<PaulEU> hyhy
<nam3_> ledwo chyba
<PaulEU> potrzebuje porady z bash-a, wspomoże ktoś?
<m477> ...
<PaulEU> mam liste i chcę duplikaty które sa w nim zmienić nazwy
<PaulEU> np jest:
<PaulEU> a
<PaulEU> a
<PaulEU> b
<PaulEU> c
<PaulEU> chce żeby jak znalazł duplikat to wstawił np liczbe 2
<PaulEU> czyli wynik:
<PaulEU> a
<PaulEU> a2
<PaulEU> b
<PaulEU> c
<PaulEU> google podaje rozwiazania dla usuwania duplikatów a jak zmienić ten duplikat?
<ninguem> http://pastebin.com/pz2S4WDU
<ninguem> jakoś tak.  nie testowane. dawno nie używałem awka.
<PaulEU> tez kurna dawno nie używałem :(
<ninguem> powinno działać
<PaulEU> albo coś źle robie albo ślepy jestem
<ninguem> działa, tylko trzeba zamienić wiersze bo wypisuje podwójnie ;-)
<ninguem> awk -f dupa.awk plik
<PaulEU> ninguem, dzięki
<Ashiren> wee
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-06
<phoenix_> witam
<phoenix_> jak wysylam email ze swojego serwera na gmail, to pojawia mi sie znak zapytania obok i wiadomosc pod chmurka: Gmail nie moze zweryfikowac czy ta wiadomosc zostala wyslana z mojadomena.pl czy przez spamera.
<phoenix_> jak to zrobic zeby mnie nie wrzucal gmail do jednego worka ze spamerami?
<d42> a na czym postawiłeś serwer? :v
<Voldenet> phoenix_: https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-marid-csv-csa-02 https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-marid-csv-dna-02
<Voldenet> W skrócie jeśli rekordy DNS pasują do tego, co MTA w HELO podaje, to powinno być ok, chyba że trafisz na blacklisty
<Voldenet> gdzieś w internecie wisiał taki dokument z quick guidem, ale nie mogę go znaleźć
<Voldenet> http://mipassoc.org/csv/csa-finch.html
<phoenix_> Voldenet, na blacklisty napewno nie trafilem, tylko nie chce zeby mnie na nie wrzucili, a dwa, obawiam sie ze moje wiadomosci moga czasem trafiac do folderu spam
<d42> Voldenet: ty niepoprawny optymisto xD
<phoenix_> wlasnie postawilem roundcube na serwerze, chwile sie meczylem z tym
<phoenix_> ale dziala dobrze
<phoenix_> naleje sobie wina, bede mial czystszy umysl do pracy :)
<phoenix_> dzisiaj u nas swieto narodowe
<wincyj> elo
<greggg> czesc
<greggg> czy to normalne ze podczas kopiowania wiekszej ilosci danych po lanie lokalnym w kompie nie ma dostepu do internetu ?
<greggg> wlozylem nawet druga karte sieciowa ale nie pomoglo
<greggg> :)
<greggg> mial ktos tak ?
<Voldenet> nie, brak internetu nie jest normalny, ale jego powolność już tak
<Voldenet> najlepiej do kopiowania danych po lanie po prostu limitować prędkość, na linuchu rsync, a na windowsie robocopy powinny pomóc
<drathir> greggg: zobacz czy konfliktu ip nie masz...
<greggg> nie mam
<drathir> greggg: to sprzet kijowy jak tcp zabija wszystko...
<greggg> jak bym mial przeciez by nie dzialalo kopiowane to jak by przeciazenie ? moze na routerze albo na kompie nie rozumie
<greggg> podpiete to jest do gigabitowego switcha
<drathir> greggg: dzialaloby ;p
<greggg> przy konflikcie ip ?
<drathir> greggg: tylko, ze kompy walczylyby o dostep i rozne dziwne rzeczy by sie dzialy ;p
<drathir> greggg: yep... przy konflikcie, zwieszalo i rwaloby co jakis randomowy czas polaczenia na roznychkompach transfer przewaznie powinien nie zostac przerwany... przegladarka raczej nie bedzie wczytywac stron https, http potrafi czesciowo...
<drathir> tylko z tymi konfliktami to rzadkosc, przewaznie dhcp w uzyciu jest, wiec tego problemu nie ma...
<drathir> greggg: to tym bardziej dziwne.... /me kopiowal cale dyski p lanieo 100M i neta dalo sie uzywac...
<drathir> greggg: zobacz jak mtr reaguje...
<drathir> greggg: zabic siec to raczej m$ update, albo torrent w sieci...
<greggg> ok nie mam czesto tej sytacji to poczekam
<drathir> dodatkowo zobacz czy transfer przy przesylaniu spada...
<greggg> transfer jest slaby bo to staszy komp z 100mb lanem
<greggg> podpiolem mu usb lan gb ale na usb2 i tak nie zadziala z pelna predkoscia
<greggg> ale teraz net zaczol dzialac moze sobie to jakos ustabilizowal
<drathir> greggg: w teorii i tak switch bierze wszystko na siebie zapewne...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-08
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: nie może być tak, że sobota jest częściej?    :|
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/onUApEt.gifv
<Ulther> Witam. Mam problem z pętlą logowania się na ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<wincyj> co to jest pętla logowania się?
<wincyj> Witam
<Ulther> mogę zalogować się zalogować z terminala ale po wykonaniu startx otrzymuję xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/ulther/.Xautority i po dłuższej chwili czarny ekran
<Ulther> a gdy loguję się jako gość wszystko jest ok
<wincyj> ls -la /home/ulther/.Xauthority
<Ulther> pętla logowania w sensie w oknie logowania wpisuję hasło, próbuje wejść ale znów się wyświetla okno logowania
<Ulther> już sprawdzam
<Ulther> uprawnienia rw
<wincyj> pokaz
<wincyj> i kto jest wlascicielem
<Ulther> rw 1 root root 81 cze 10 23:36 /home/ulther/.Xauthority
<Ashiren> poprostu usun. rm .Xauthority
<wincyj> -.-
<wincyj> oho fork poszedl
<wincyj> :D
<Ulther> rada?
<Ulther> :P
<wincyj> zmien user:grp albo jak mowil Ashiren usun
<Ashiren> fork?
<wincyj> no nie musze chyba tlumaczyc o co mi chodzilo?:D
<Ulther> restartuje kompa
<Ashiren> fork czego
<wincyj> fork nicku
<wincyj> boze
<wincyj> [Client Quit]
<wincyj> ok
<Ashiren> ah
<wincyj> to mi sie pojebalo :D
<Ashiren> nigdy bym tego forkiem nie nazwal ~
<wincyj> a ja nazwalem
<wincyj> musze z tym zyc
<Ulther> udało się, dzięki :)
<Ulther> chyba trzeba nadrobić braki i przeczytać konkretną lekturę na temat UNIX'a :)
<wincyj> czytanie nic nie daje
<wincyj> a przynajmniej nie ksiazek
<wincyj> praktyka + czytanie juz tak ;d
<Ulther> właśnie miałem to napisać :)
<wincyj> generalnie rozlegly temat
<Ulther> owszem, mam styczność od niecałego roku z linux'ami także wiedza jeszcze marna
<wincyj> spoko nic od razu
<wincyj> nikt nie wie wszystkiego
<Ulther> dzięki jeszcze raz za pomoc :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-11
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8803575552/hB1FE16B9/
<tobiasz29> to akurat jest tragiczne   :x
<Ashiren> :D https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8801643264/h3CE0356F/
<wincyj> znuf
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8801378560/h82267B04/
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/0BkMHIA.gifv
<wincyj> eloszka
<Voldenet> eloszeloszka
<wincyj> :D
<wincyj> testuje KDE znow
<wincyj> jednak feeling to to ma dobry :D
<d42> kde5 nie ssie pałki
<d42> modulo akonadi jest ciągle w stanie guwna xD
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwwdqc6ag71r0mbi6o1_1280.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-12
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: O. To rozumiem.  :]
<wincyj> czesc
<drathir> bry...
<Voldenet> Bry
<tobiasz29> o/
<wincyj> eloszka
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-05
<malutka> o/
<gjm> Dzień dobry.
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> Hello bartek
<diogenes_> czesc
<bartek> przeczytałem właśnie artykuł o bezpieczeństwie w linuxie gdzie się rozpisywali żeby zainstalować clamav, rkhunter i coś tam jeszcze, i się zastanawiam czy to oby na pewno potrzebne
<bartek> chyba trochę tam nad wyraz opisali
<diogenes_> zalezy od tego w jakim srodowisky znachodzisz sie, jesli gdzies gdzie duzo hackerow wokol, to potrzebnie a jak gdzies w wsy, to nie bardzo
<bartek> chyba tez tak nie do konca, po co ktos mial by mi jakies rootkity wciskac skoro wszedzie na okolo sa windowsowe cele
<diogenes_> no, absolunia bezpecznosc nie bywa, wiec kazdy musi byc ostrozny (sorry za moj polski bo nie jestem polakiem)
<bartek> lepiej chkrootkit czy rkhunter?
<diogenes_> nie uzywam anywirusow wiec nie moge nic o tym powiedziec
<Ashiren> generalnie antywirusy na linuxie to overkill
<Ashiren> a router/nat niech wytnie wiekszosc portow i zablokuje uslugi na zewnatrz
<diogenes_> bartek, a chcesz zdjecie kotka zobaczyc?
<bartek> nie dzięki, kiedyś raz widziałem na żywo
<diogenes_> no tak Ci powiem, duzo straczyles
<bartek> to poka
<malutka> ;)
<gjm> sowe
<bartek> apropo zwierząt, jeśli mogę się pochwalić to prawdopodobnie w tym tygodniu biorę psiaka :)
<diogenes_> daj mu imie systemd
<gjm> lennart
<bartek> chciałem diabeł, ale żona wymyśliła Koko
<diogenes_> lol
<malutka> Coco chanem
<malutka> Chanel
<gjm> cacodemon
<malutka> Szanelka
<diogenes_> to piesek one czy on?
<diogenes_> ona*
<bartek> ona
<malutka> Jaka rasa
<malutka> ?
<bartek> amstaff
<diogenes_> to to wtedy Drakonia
<gjm> No to faktycznie, "Diabeł" nie pasuje.
<malutka> Miałam amstaffa. Fajne psy
<bartek> no, być może zostanie przy swoim imieniu Balbinka, bo takie aktualnie ma, bo to z adopcji z fundacji
<bartek> dlugo go mialas?
<malutka> Z 10 lat.
<bartek> bo balbinka ma juz 6
<malutka> Stara
<bartek> i interesuje mnie ile gdzieś żyją
<diogenes_> 6 lat to pol zycja dla psow
<bartek> myślałem że to tak z połowa życia
<malutka> Na ziemi żyją trochę. Nie wiem jak na innych planetach
<bartek> no czyli w srednim wieku
<bartek> podobno mądre psiaki
<malutka> Zależy jak wychowasz
<malutka> Musi mieć swojego pana
<malutka> Dzieci macie?
<bartek> nie
<malutka> To dobrze
<diogenes_> lol czemu dobrze?
<bartek> choć balbinka podobno lubi dzieciaki
<malutka> Z cebulka chyba
<malutka> ;)
<bartek> ;]
<gjm> :>
<diogenes_> cebulka czyli tor?
<gjm> lol
<gjm> https://sklep-nasiona.pl/images/detailed/31/cebula-topolska-nasiona-2.jpg
<diogenes_> gjm, jak myslal ze tam kotem bedzie :)
<diogenes_> kotek*
<malutka> Kotki były w sobotę ;)
<Ashiren> jaka rasa
<Ashiren> ahh nie scrollnelo mi
<gjm> https://www.facebook.com/kitnipbox/videos/1931825423731031/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<gjm> Cuteness Overdose
<diogenes_> no wlasnie, a ktos mowi ze tylko w sobote mozna :)
<Ashiren> aww
<bartek> przeskanowalem sobie rkhunterem że4by zobaczyć jak to działa
<bartek> podczas sprawdzania systemu 1 warrning wyskoczył
<bartek> lwp-request       [ Warning ]
<bartek> w usr bin
<bartek> co z tym zrobić?
<Ashiren> to pewnie ja tam umiescilem, mozesz olac
<bartek> hę? w sensie że jak? ;p
<bartek> e do dupy taki test, kilka warningów wykazało a i tak nie wiem co z nimi zrobić, ale ważne że w teście rootkitów nic nie znalazło
<Ashiren> mhm
<bartek> teraz zobacze co robi chkrootkit
<bartek> no coś tam też skanuje
<diogenes_> bartek, nie zapomnij skanowac jeszcze z komanda glxgears is xeyes :)
<bartek> kurde cos pospulem
<gjm> emacsem przez sendmail
<malutka> hejka
<diogenes_> hejka
<jacekn> tak z ciekawosci czy ktos tutaj mieszka w Londynie i wybiera sie jutro na London DevOps w facebooku?
<Ashiren> jak jest w facebooku to chyba nie musimy byc w londynie?
<malutka> xD
<diogenes_> XD
<gjm> Xd
<jacekn> ech czlowiek sie wyrazi nieprecyzyjnie i masz...
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<SimonPHOENIX> Przede wszystkim to nikt teraz nie jezdzi do londynu w obawie przed nozownikami grasujacymi po ulicach
<diogenes_> to jest calkowicje wina wlady
<malutka> Dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-06
<gjm> Dzień dobry.
<diogenes_> czesc
<SimonPHOENIX> witam
<malutka> Siemson
<chatter29> hey guys
<malutka> And girls!!!
<diogenes_> and cats!
<gjm> oho
<gjm> allah is doing
<gjm> Coś mu nie wyszło.
<gjm> 06:24 < chatter29> hey guys
<gjm> 06:24 < chatter29> allah is doing
<gjm> 06:24 < chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<gjm> 06:24 < chatter29> to accept islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except allah and muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<diogenes_> gjm, what the f?
<gjm> No to on. Łazi po kanałach i to wrzuca.
<gjm> Od jakiegoś czasu.
<diogenes_> gjm, to kurna go wypier...
<gjm> No przecież polazł :)
<gjm> A tutaj chyba nie wybuchnie :)
<diogenes_> jestes operatorem, takich trzeba w bad i do piekla odrazu
<diogenes_> ban*
<malutka> :/
<gjm> malutka: Co Ci?
<malutka> Nic. Tylko ten chatter mnie przeraził. ;/
<gjm> [SOLVED]
<diogenes_> malutka, ten chatter, to jest istota ktora jak zobaczy Cie w mini spodnice, to odrazu zabije bo on tak patrzy na swiat
<malutka> Ktoś mnie na pewno obroni ;p
<gjm> Hm…
<gjm> :D
<diogenes_> daj boze obroni
<diogenes_> a mam takje pytanie, czy ktos wie jakies inne dialogowe software procz zenity, yad, kdialog?
<phoenix_> witam moich najlepszych przyjaciol
<diogenes_> witaj witaj
<firemark> kogo witasz?
<diogenes_> firemark, do kogo pytanie?
<firemark> gjm: ja myślę, czy to troll czy faktycznie abdul
<confluency> Allah is doing *what*? Co ma przeciwko słońcu? Mam tyle pytań.
<confluency> Ale on jakoś nigdy nie ma ochoty na rozmowę.
<Ashiren> bo ramadan
<confluency> Możemy obiecać, że nie będziemy gadać o jedzeniu.
<firemark> confluency: mysle ze chodzi ze masz sie modlic do allaha a nie do slonca :P czy coś w tym stylu
<confluency> No, też tak myślę, ale kto się dzisiaj modli do słońca?!
<firemark> poganie ._.
<firemark> święty svarogu
<confluency> To już chyba wszystkich czterech znalazł.
<confluency> Ktoś mu powinien poprawić spam. Biedak.
<confluency> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI-fDzUJXI
<gjm> Ziemia jest płaska.
<Ashiren> plot twist: tak sie nazywa jego dziewczyna
<gjm> :D
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> drathir: hej
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<diogenes_> hejka, czy ktom moze powiedziec jak moge zmienic haslo na IRC? ja wpisuje  /msg NickServ SETPASS ale on chce <account> <key> <newpass> ja znam tylko <account> i <password> ale nie znam <key> jak to rozwiazac?
<confluency> diogenes_: najpierw użyj SENDPASS
<confluency> O ile masz popwawnie ustawiony adres email.
<confluency> *poprawnie
<confluency> To ci wyśle klucz.
<diogenes_> confluency, uzylem sendpass i dostalem:  Insufficient parameters for SENDPASS
<diogenes_> mam maila ustawionego
<confluency> diogenes_: sendpass i twój nick
<confluency> diogenes_: /msg nickserv help sendpass
<diogenes_> zaraz zobacze
<diogenes_> confluency, jestem zalogowany i mi wydaje: This operation cannot be performed on diogenes_, because someone is logged in to it.
<Ashiren> a zidentyfikowales sie?
<diogenes_> tak
<confluency> diogenes_: jak znasz stare hasło, to możesz użyć SET PASSWORD zamiast SETPASS
<confluency> diogenes_: a twój nick to naprawdę diogenes_, czy diogenes?
<gjm> 15:15 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on diogenes_ (account diogenes_):
<diogenes_> confluency, tak, naprawde diogenes_
<confluency> diogenes_: spróbuj SET PASSWORD.
<diogenes_> dobrze
<confluency>    /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD nowe_hasło_tutaj
<diogenes_> confluency, yay, dziekuje, sie zrobilo :)
<diogenes_> ale ciekawie ze w opcjach /msg NickServ help tego niema
<confluency> Jest, ale pod SET.
<confluency> Ale przeczytałam o tym w instrukcjach do SETPASS.
<diogenes_> hmm ja nie znalazlem, zle szukalem
<malutka> dobranoc!!!
<diogenes_> slodkich snow :)
<firemark> wut
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-07
<vimar> Hi
<diogenes_> dzien dobry
<malutka> Hej
<gjm> Dzień dobry.
<drathir> bry...
<firemark> no elo
<diogenes_> hej, microsoft gives you windows, but linux gives you the full house :)
<carramba> diogenes_, You are still alone here :>
<carramba> ubuntu gives you ... something like debian but shit more
<diogenes_> carramba, I'm not alone :)
<carramba> I use Suse
<diogenes_> me too
<carramba> ban him :>
<diogenes_> lol
<malutka> ;P
<carramba> suse ueber alles (?) ;p
<diogenes_> I already been banned today for 230 minutes
<carramba> so nothing new
<diogenes_> yeah
<Ashiren> linux is not doing, windows is doing
<carramba> shoot him agian :>
<firemark> Ashiren: :DDDDD
<diogenes_> carramba, Im invincible
<firemark> brilliant inside jooke
<carramba> diogenes_, I know 'shutdown -r now' too
<carramba> so I'm better I know respown
<diogenes_> carramba, it gave me an error "you have no privilege to do so"
<carramba> respawn? cholera dawno w strzelanki nie gralem
<carramba> diogenes_, ma PAM does not ask me for password
<carramba> my
<carramba> so sudo doesnt
<diogenes_> carramba, maybe I should try systemctl poweroff?
<carramba> no you should try sudo rm -rf /
<carramba> eot ;p
<carramba> if you know your password
<carramba> ...
 * carramba would not tfing to be such a dick.. but may be some other 'someons' should have to pass a exam to gain root priviledges
<carramba> thing
<carramba> ehh wyszła 'rzecza mailo byc myslec ;p'
<carramba> ehh wyszła 'rzecz' a mialo byc 'myslec' ;p
<carramba> 'somethink' bez some ;p
<diogenes_> carramba, I tried sudo rm -rf / and it sayd "ERROR: don't listen to stupid advice"
<carramba> nice, god for You :)
<diogenes_> does it mean my system is smarter than you? :)
<carramba> You are a choose one... You os is smarter than You :)
<diogenes_> yay
<diogenes_> it beats me at chess also
<carramba> Your of course
<carramba> no matter it does not seems to sound like suse
<diogenes_> why?
<diogenes_> I have evergreen version
<carramba> it never asks, its still slackware packaged in rpms
<diogenes_> it's arguable
<carramba> so whatever you do, You should know what you do befoer hitting enter
<carramba> unix: there is no 'undo'
<diogenes_> carramba, your information is outdated
<diogenes_> please do: sudo zypper up
<carramba> nope
<carramba> there is no 'undo'
<diogenes_> it is not called 'undo' anymore, it is called restore
<carramba> i like my os as is stays ... 'staeady as she goes'
<carramba> diogenes_,
<diogenes_> carramba, as Burt Simpson likes to say :P
<carramba> restore is for people, who ... 'i dont know what I'm doing'
<diogenes_> arguable
<carramba> (Homer Simpson)
<diogenes_> where are my donuts
<carramba> so... lets talk about homwer's family, not about os. more fun
<diogenes_> ok, you start first
<carramba> and i see you know it as good as ithink i know it
<carramba> so.. start fistr :)
<carramba> first
<diogenes_> ok, what was Simpsons god's name?
<diogenes_> dog's*
<carramba> after you an some other stupid english idioms
<diogenes_> I always mess up dog with god
 * carramba has disgraphia
 * diogenes_ noticed that
<carramba> 'first' or 'fistr' i cannot see the doifference when I write
<carramba> difference
<diogenes_> get thicker glasses
<carramba> get you fuck yourself :)
<carramba> (no nistakes)
<diogenes_> wow, was that a lame joke? lol
<diogenes_> yeah l a m e no mistakes
<carramba> suse so i didn't nise
<carramba> be nice
<carramba> shit, /suse/sure
<diogenes_> "I didn't nice" does it even make sense?
<carramba> this is it
<carramba> 'sure, so i didn't be nice'
<diogenes_> yeah, install the plugin called "grammarly" might help you a lot
<carramba> it was a lame jkoe
<diogenes_> grammarly, is way to go :)
<carramba> it was also
<carramba> a not very low kind of joke
<diogenes_> redundant and rudimental I'd say
<carramba> hmmm no bery low
<diogenes_> bery?
<diogenes_> it was highlighted red
<carramba> oh, you do not use teminal (it is low joke)
<carramba> so do you dont know irssi?
<diogenes_> low can be an altitude, a joke can be lame
<carramba> ther is no dictionary in it
<confluency> This escalated quickly.
<carramba> diogenes_, You win, ma english is porr an may mistakes are unacceptable
<carramba> poor
<diogenes_> carramba, carramba carramba  I won
<carramba> good for you
<diogenes_> a teraz mozemy i po polsku, :)
<carramba> mam nadziej ze lubisz polonię :)
<diogenes_> oczywiscie, skoro sie nauczylem polskiego
<carramba> hmmm
<carramba> t lepiej nie rob sobie transparentu 'lubie polonie' ... i nie chodz po warszawie :)
<diogenes_> carramba, sprobuj zgadnij jakie pierwsze slowo nauczylem sie w polskim jezyku?
<carramba> nie musze,
<carramba> K
<carramba> jak kazdy
<diogenes_> :) dobrze ze nie na pieniedzy sie ustawili
<diogenes_> bo bys wygral
<carramba> aber was ware die erste woerter ich habe deutch delernt, kanst du?
<malutka> wszystko w tym języku brzmi jak rozkaz rozstrzelania...
<diogenes_> ja, ich spreche Deutsche nur fur ei bissche
<diogenes_> bisschen*
<firemark> wtf guys
<carramba> malutka, du bist richt. deutch war meine first nicht egene sprache
<carramba> eugene
<carramba> first to chyba po nie niemiecku
<carramba> zapominam
<carramba> sie miesza ;p
<carramba> erst
<carramba> ein bier bitte :)
<carramba> einbisschien
<carramba> troszeczke
<carramba> a little bit
<carramba> niemnożka ;p
<carramba> eigen - własny/own
<carramba> a najgorszy/najlepszy zart o niemieckim jest taki.. jak brzmi 'motyl' po francusku, angielsku, niemiecku ....      '...', '...', 'der Schemtterlink''
<carramba> Schmetterlink
<carramba> buttefly
<Ashiren> https://img.memecdn.com/oh-schmetterling_o_1154579.jpg
<malutka> Ashiren, ++
<carramba> Ashiren, no w koncu nie kty :)
<carramba> koty
<diogenes_> haha
<diogenes_> a ja sie stesknilem za nimi
<carramba> und die zweite sprache war einige jahre spaeter englisch
<carramba> juz tam te ich wielkie teutonskie litery sam sobie uzupelnij ;p
<carramba> sw odpowiednichmiejscach
<carramba> wiec 'kartoffeln' jakos szybciej rozumiem niz 'potatoes'
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage
<diogenes_> carramba, ja lubie Deutsche muzyke
<Ashiren> rammstein?
<carramba> oby nie bawarską
<carramba> https://www.google.pl/search?q=beyerish+music&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:pl:unofficial&gws_rd=cr&ei=l2Q4Wff9DIeQ6QS7qo2IDQ#q=bayerische+music
<diogenes_> Ashiren, rammstein to tak od czasu do czasu, bardziej Lacrimosa i Lamme Immortelle
<carramba> die 'DIE' bayerishe muzik
<carramba> i tech ich spodenki :>
<diogenes_> carramba, a gdzie Ty na tym video? :))
<carramba> ja w warszaie :)
<carramba> warszawie
<diogenes_> a nie w malinowej koszulce?
<carramba> daleko na szczescie
<carramba> diogenes_, ironia po polsku moze byc mylna
<carramba> zdanie pozornie twierdzace
<diogenes_> dobrze zkompilowalem dopiero preload musze resetowac
<carramba> ona z kiszyniowa jest :)
<carramba> on
<carramba> z mołdawii
<carramba> mili ludzie tam zyja
<carramba> byłem tam, jak sie mołdawia oddzielała od zsrr
<carramba> nie pamietam 1990 albo w okolicach, niedaleko pozniej po 1989
<carramba> jakos przejazdzalismy bo sobie skracalismy droge z rumunii do polski
<carramba> i otwarto nowe przejcia graniczne.. casy/czasy jakos tak miedzy rumunia i maołdawia wtedy...
<diogenes_> moldawia*
<carramba> jak jechalismy to droga z betonowych plyt byla przerasnieta trawa.. taki tam by wtedy ruch samochodaowy
<carramba> diogenes_, jesteś z kiszyniowa
<carramba> Kiszyniowa :)
<carramba> Chisinau - Kiszyniów
<diogenes_> carramba, uzywam VPN, sam jestem w New Yorku a pokazuje moldawia :)))
<carramba> ehghh
<carramba> a wiesz jacy mili ludzie tam zyja?
<diogenes_> oczywiscie, jestem stad
<carramba> nie wiesz.. chociaz w sumie korzystasz z ich miłej woli.. vpn ;p
<diogenes_> tylko nie rumun
<carramba> nie nigdy nie sugerowalbym
<diogenes_> wlasnie ze wiem
<Ashiren> mhm
<carramba> napisales ze ny, wiec napisalem,ze nie wiesz
<carramba> kiedy mołdawia sie oddzieliła od cccp? 19990? 1991?
<diogenes_> no zartowalem, a co nie zauwalyles moj sarkastyczy usmiech?
<Ashiren> 19990
<carramba> Ashiren, czepiasz sie
<diogenes_> lol
<carramba> 27.08.1991
<diogenes_> carramba, mam wrazenie ze masz 7 paluszkow na jednej rece
<carramba> nie 5, ale duzych
<carramba> ;p
<carramba> dlatego tez czasem nie trafiam w klawisze
<diogenes_> thickpad klawiatura jest najlepsza opcja dla tych paluszkow
<carramba> chwila chwila
<diogenes_> dawno minelo Twoja chwila chwila
<firemark> carramba: o 1991, to ja sie wtedy urodzilem :P
<carramba> nie chce sie powtarzac, szukam w backlogu ;p
<diogenes_> firemark, to musisz wziac nick malutla2 :))
<diogenes_> malutka2*
<carramba> 2216-55 < carramba> get you fuck yourself :)
<firemark> diogenes_: ↑
<diogenes_> yeah yeah dwoje przeciwko jednego :(
<carramba> carramba, 27.08.1991 tyo ja bylem w kiszyniowie i pilem kwas chlebowy
<carramba> firemark, , 27.08.1991 tyo ja bylem w kiszyniowie i pilem kwas chlebowy
<diogenes_> kiedy?
<carramba> na na drugiej ulicy byli ludzie z transparentami
<carramba> wtedy
<carramba> jechalismy z rumunii przez liasy czy jakios, nowe przejscie graniczne
<diogenes_> to bylo w 2009?
<carramba> nie
<carramba> bylem raz a kiszymiowei
<carramba> w 1991 :)
<diogenes_> oj to wtedy firemark mial kilka miesiacew od urodzenia :)
<carramba> ja mailem 15 lat
<carramba> Kiszyniow...
<diogenes_> jasne
<diogenes_> dlatego pamietasz slackware jeszcze
<carramba> asfalt był ruski jak w tarnopolu lwowie i innych miastach.. czarny smolisty
<carramba> kwas chlebowy .. tez .. na szczescie
<carramba> a pieczywo, chleb chyba lepszego to tylko wtedy na wegrzech jadlem
<carramba> na ukrainie bylo tez dobre ale nie takie
<carramba> diogenes_, skad u was rozroznienie od rumunow? z czystej ciekawosci.
<carramba> nie pytam o cyganow tylko o rumunow
<carramba> bo etnicznie jestescie bardzo blisko
<diogenes_> carramba, jestesmy rozni
<diogenes_> we wszystkim
<carramba> tak ok, potrzebuje znalezc te podstawowe rzeczy, ktore was roznia
<diogenes_> to we wnertze, a na zewnatrz to wszyskie ludzi sa jednakowie
<carramba> jednakowe .. nie nawet studni przy drogach nie macie jednakowych
<diogenes_> studni moga byc jednakowe ale smak wody sie bedzie odrozniac
<carramba> smak zalezy d okolicy, narod robi studnie i oadoby
<carramba> od
<carramba> rumuni maja studnie w cieniu, mołdawianie, bułgarzy też
<carramba> zawsze sa drzewa
<carramba> zeby woda yla zimna
<carramba> byla
<diogenes_> tak i polacy maja, ale jak wypijesz wode w polski i wode z niemcy, odrazu zobaczysz roznice
<carramba> to nie jest kwestia narodowosci tylko tego, ze jest tam cieplo i goraco
<carramba> no nie wiem.. w pisz w google 'studnia z zurawiem - niemcy'
<carramba> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ee/Zalipie_%C5%BCuraw.jpg/250px-Zalipie_%C5%BCuraw.jpg
<carramba> o to chodzi
<carramba> to pewnie ukrainska
<carramba> albo bialoruska
<carramba> nie ma dachu
<diogenes_> styl studni zalezy od tego ile peniedzej ma czlowiek ktory buduje studnie
<carramba> hmm... czyli
<diogenes_> tak
<carramba> tak wlasciwie to czymsie roznia mołdawianie od rumunow? albo polacy od ukraincow?
<carramba> koszulami?
<firemark> historią generalnie
<carramba> juz tam pominac kilka faktow historycznych ukraine w 500% zaludniali polscy chlopi
<carramba> 50%
<carramba> ruscy chlopi,ktorzy rowniez ucikali spod pana .. do kozakow
<carramba> i byli kozakami doslownie i w przenosni
<firemark> mołdawia to rejon zrusyfikowany i odebrany rumunii, just
<carramba> dlatego pytam skad poczucie odrebnosci
<carramba> bo flaga jest prawie identyczna
<firemark> myślę że takie same jak górnoslązaków
<carramba> jezyk.. o ile pamietam identyczny
<firemark> niby polak, ale jerona, kto by tu chciał być gorolem ;)
<diogenes_> carramba, roznimy sie sposobem myslenia, tradycjami i duzo inne rzeczi
<carramba> dobrze ze nie mowi 'jo' jak te spod gdanska te ni te ;p
<firemark> carramba: a ukraina to jeszcze lepsza historia, połowa ukrainy historycznie należała do Polski, druga połowa historycznie do Rosji
<carramba> kaszebe
<diogenes_> carramba, a u was sa ze slaska i goraly ktory bardzo sie roznia od reszty polakow
<firemark> carramba: różniły się na tyle do tego stopnia, że po I wojnie światowej istniały dwie ukrainy
<firemark> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ukraińska_Republika_Ludowa https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zachodnioukraińska_Republika_Ludowa
<carramba> diogenes_, firemark ja nie szukam zaczepki
<firemark> ja też nie, dyskutuję :P
<diogenes_> carramba, don't worry
<carramba> tylko sprawdzam
<carramba> firemark, https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pismo_Kozak%C3%B3w_zaporoskich_do_su%C5%82tana_Mehmeda_IV
<carramba> lepsze
<firemark> ta znam ;)
<carramba> szacun
<firemark> w sumie okres po 1 wojnie jest dość popierdolony
<carramba> tak
<firemark> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republika_Komańczańska
<carramba> widzisz nienawisc do ukraincow do rosji i do polski jest prosta jak drut... to sa potomkowie chlopstwa, ktore uciakalo spoda pana do kozakow
<carramba> tyle tylko ze kozacy, ktorzy byli kiedys sprzymiezeni z posla potem sprzymierzyli sie z rosja
<carramba> stad tez potem nienawisc polakow do kozakow i ukrainy ogolnie
<carramba> wiec jakos samo naroslo
<firemark> no nienawiść do czegokolwiek co nie jest takie same jak oni
<firemark> typowe w krajach słowiańskich :P
<carramba> typowe u ludzi
<firemark> na Litwie Polak to też wróg
<carramba> a nasz przyjaciel diogenes_ zapiera sie ze moldawia nie ma nic z rumunia
<firemark> no ma wspólną historię
<firemark> są ruchy by dołączyć się do rumunii etc, ale to nie jest proste :P
<carramba> Chi?inău - Bucure?ti - widzisz wspolne litery?
<carramba> takie tylko  ktore wystepuja w rumunskim/moldawskim alfabecie?
<carramba> ja tam nie chce, zeby nam do megawarszawy kijow przylaczyli :)
<firemark> byloby kijowo ze tak powiem
<carramba> a lwow se sami nałapiemy
<carramba> no wiec, ergo.. brakuje empatii w stosunkach miedzynarodowych :)
<firemark> carramba: wolny śląsk! :P
<carramba> pewnie sa tacy co nie zapomna nigdy tego co sie dazialo a wolyniu podczas wojny, gdzie ukraincy i bialorusini mordowali polakow
<carramba> a nich ida se .. ale sosnowiec z nimi
<carramba> nie ma znaczenia, czy beda mieszkac i rzadzic sie sami, wzne zeby pamietac, ze cos z kims maja wspolengo
<carramba> w przypadku slazakow sosnowiec musza wziaz obowiazkowo ze saba :>
<carramba> taka karma
<firemark> hmm jak się jedzie na kraków przez sosnowiec
<firemark> to zawsze wita napis 'sosnowiec, pogromny hanysów'
<firemark> tak się kochamy :P
<carramba> karma to karma :>
<carramba> nie ma wała slask sie wydziela raze z sosnowcem
<carramba> potem nich se robia co chca - wolne miasto sosnwiec niech se bedzie  jak lichtenschtein
<carramba> lichtenstein
<drathir> vaduz
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-08
<gjm> Dzień dobry.
<diogenes_> be my guest :)
<diogenes_> a czy uzywa ktos system76 i czy warto go kupowac?
<Voldenet> ja też jestem nadal zainteresowany tematem, czytałem sporo postów na reddicie i nie znalazłem nic przerażająco negatywnego
<Voldenet> przy czym czytałem tylko o laptopach, reszty sprzętu nawet nie przeglądałem
<diogenes_> tam tylko laptopy
<drathir> bry...
<diogenes_> bry...
<malutka> Hello
<gjm> :)
<drathir> diogenes_: hi, hi...
<drathir> malutka: watam...
<drathir> witam*
<diogenes_> drathir, witaj
<diogenes_> jest deszcze u was?
<malutka> cześć drathir
<drathir> diogenes_: powoli slonse sie sciemnia i wiaterek sie pojawia, ale deszczu brak jak narazie...
<malutka> Dobranocka!
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-09
<malutka> Hello
<gjm> Cześć.
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<drathir> gjm: witam...
<gjm> malutka: :)
<gjm> malutka: :)
<malutka> gjm: !!!
<gjm> Co?
<malutka> co mnie hajlajtujesz? :>
<gjm> :D
<diogenes_> hej, czy jest zycie na Marsie?
<TheNumb> Czy jest życie po życiu?
<diogenes_> to sie nazywa retoryczne pytanie
<diogenes_> a moje naukowe
<TheNumb> Czym jest miłość?
<diogenes_> illuzyja
<TheNumb> Mała nie rań mnie,
<TheNumb> Nie krzywdź mnie, nigdy więcej,
<TheNumb> Mała nie rań mnie,
<TheNumb> Nie krzywdź mnie, nigdy więcej.
<diogenes_> to pioseneczka krawczyka?
<gjm> No Morse.
<TheNumb> diogenes_: tak
<TheNumb> diogenes_: nie
<gjm> Baby, don't Hertz me.
<gjm> aj, powaliłem
<TheNumb> :/
<TheNumb> It Hertz when IP.
<gjm> Watt is love.
<gjm> I zrobiłem od tyłu.
<diogenes_> watt to miara egergji elektrycznej :)))
<diogenes_> energji*
<TheNumb> no niebardzo
<gjm> Prawie załapałeś.
<gjm> mocy
<gjm> inb4 wat
<diogenes_> e=Mc 2
<TheNumb> nie
<diogenes_> udowodnij :)
<TheNumb> e= mc hammer
<malutka> :)
<gjm> can't touch this
<diogenes_> big hammer approach?
<diogenes_> a czy beda jutro koty?
<TheNumb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUjevbQJ1Xg
<diogenes_> TheNumb, a wirusa nie zlapje po tym linku?
<TheNumb> złapiesz
<Dread> hiv
<Ashiren> tylko raka
<Ashiren> a koty naturalnie beda
<CookieM> Paetz Shop Boys
<Ashiren> jak to w soboty
<TheNumb> Ashiren: a gdzie są poza sobotami?
<Ashiren> koca sie
<malutka> wyślijcie mi koty na priv <3 ja jutro poza domem
<diogenes_> Ashiren, a o ktorej musze wstawac aby ich zlapac?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: znasz? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFwbII94meY
<Ashiren> 00:00
<Ashiren> pewnie tak
<TheNumb> kitten academy takie dobre
<TheNumb> diogenes_: co tam słychać w Mołdawii?
<diogenes_> TheNumb, tylko cisza
<diogenes_> a czym wy wszyscy sie zajmujecie w tej samej chwyli?
<malutka> ja jestem operatorem
<diogenes_> na przyklad ja teraz na youtube ogladam
<malutka> operatorką even*
<diogenes_> malutka, to jest pozycja, nie zajecie :)
<Ashiren> na operatora?
<malutka> na operatorkę
<Ashiren> oO
<gjm> bode manuj
<malutka> jak nie zajęcie diogenes_ przecież operuję
<TheNumb> A ja oddycham teraz.
<TheNumb> Poważne zajęcie
<Ashiren> manualne oddychanie - aktywacja
<diogenes_> TheNumb, a po czym oddychasz?
<TheNumb> diogenes_: po pracy
<malutka> xD
<diogenes_> TheNumb, a co Cie po pracy boli najbardziej? nogi? rece? glowa?
<TheNumb> dupa
<diogenes_> lol
<Ashiren> to zmien prace
<gjm> ps to prawda
<diogenes_> dobrze ze nie glowa
<TheNumb> załatwię sobie chyba stojące biurko to mniej będzie mnie dupa bolała
<TheNumb> :P
<malutka> to jest praca umysłowa, a dupa boli... mam tak samo
<diogenes_> lol
<gjm> Piwo mi się kończy, moi drodzy.
<diogenes_> malutka, u kobiet to nie dupa, a dupeczka sie nazywa o ile ja znam polski
<malutka> czas do sklepiku gjm :P
<malutka> raz raz raz :)
<diogenes_> gjm, piwo zubr?
<gjm> Nie, Żubr fuj.
<malutka> nie ważne jak, boli tak samo jak panów tutaj
<diogenes_> malutka, i krzeselko sie sciera z czasem
<gjm> Mnie dupa nie boli.
<gjm> Widocznie mam inne zwyczaje.
 * malutka pije melisę z imbirem
<TheNumb> malutka: u mnie woda z cytryną i miętą
<diogenes_> u mnie lipton
<gjm> Wóda? Z cytryną?
<diogenes_> TheNumb, mieta nie dobra dla mezczyzn
<malutka> dobranoc!
<diogenes_> sleep well
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> aww https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aebLLp5_460sv.mp4
<diogenes_> czesc, myslalem ze juz zapomniales :)
<gjm> :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/anbL1rL_460sv.mp4
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/8TNAEo7nuaEcl_GhtrzouUOfou_Nj-kyr7DUEOVzJ5E.jpg?w=576&s=f51f018c45743d807275de2e41127ff7
<diogenes_> czesc,
<diogenes_> Ashiren, a to zdjecie z livestreama? :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/az8NgyZ_460sv.mp4
<diogenes_> a co on lubie czytac?
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/anbpYz0_460sv.mp4
<diogenes_> mam takich cztery :)
<gjm> Ashiren: Moja mi wskakuje na plecy.
<gjm> Ale jest trochę większa.
<diogenes_> a czy jesy ktos na mumble?
<diogenes_> jest*
<Ashiren> https://images-cdn.9gag.com/photo/aWmKY9n_700b.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/J4ZZq8F.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-11
<diogenes_> czesc, zyje ktos?
<Ashiren> dzien bez kota... to nie sobota
<diogenes_> szum, wesela - to niedziela
<drathir> bry...
<diogenes_> bry...
<drathir> diogenes_: hi, hi...
<diogenes_> drathir, hru?
<vimar> Sie ma
<malutka> cze
<diogenes_> czesc
<malutka> aaa są i kotki :D
<diogenes_> niestety :( nie ma
<malutka> mam logi z soboty <3
<diogenes_> aa no tak :)
<malutka> piękne koteczki <3
<diogenes_> tak, male tygrysy
<diogenes_> Dlaczego gmach sejmu jest okrągły?
<gjm> Na wzór cyrku.
<malutka> gjm: ++
<diogenes_> Bo nikt jeszcze nie widział kwadratowego cyrku...
<gjm> Popsułem Ci dowcip.
<malutka> ile wierteł ma dentysta?
<gjm> malutka: stomatologiczne
<malutka> tak, sto ma to logiczne
<malutka> :D
<diogenes_> gjm, jestes prawdziwy kill joy :(
<malutka> gjm: Ty kawalarzu :D
<gjm> http://komixxy.pl/uimages/201108/1314683095_by_Mroczekzaiste_500.jpg
<diogenes_> lol
<malutka> a to śmieszne gjm nawet mam to na pulpicie zapisane
<gjm> :)
<Ashiren> szarancza https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/05/d0b26548c7cb91be776fde861794f262.jpg
<malutka> mocne Ashiren ...
<TheNumb> malutka: jak tam breslau?
<malutka> a dzięki TheNumb już pisałam na archu ;P pięknie <3
<malutka> Wroclove, chociaż jak dla mnie na razie bez love :P
<diogenes_> omg to wy jeszcze i na archu jestescie?
<gjm> No, nie.
<gjm> Co ja napisałem.
<TheNumb> ban
<gjm> Nie ma sprawy.
<TheNumb> abuse
<firemark> co tu
<firemark> się
<diogenes_> po staremu wszystko, chyba oni wszyscy w archu tancza
<Ashiren> archmasterrace
<malutka> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-04
<malutka> o/
<bartek> hiho
<bartek> wie ktoś co może być powodem że mam kartę 1Gb'tową a ma szybkość 100Mb/s?
<gjm> czom
<dfgg> autonegocjacja stwierdzila ze nie zrobi ci gigabita
<dfgg> sprawdz czy wszystkie zyly w kablu sa ok
<bartek> czyli może być sprawa kabla, kupilem nowy cat6 ale nie jest powiedziane że nie sprzedali mi walniętego
<bartek> czaje
<bartek> ide patrzeć na innych kablach
<bartek> dziekuję
<Dread> bartek: cat5e na gigabita spokojnie wynegocjuje
<Dread> w sumie osiem drutów też ogarnie, tylko na jaką długość
<bartek> w szafie leży mi szpula 30m
<bartek> ide zobaczyć na jakimś krutkim
<bartek> wtedy automatycznie powinna mi się prędkość odblokować?
<bartek> brb
<bartek> na krutkim działa
<bartek> czyli kabek był z dupy
<gjm> krótkim
<malutka> ++
<bartek> sry mój błąd
<bartek> wychodzi, że muszę kupić jakiś lepszy kabel a nie tanioszkę z allegro
<gjm> no
<dfgg> czasami jak patrzę na http://tvgawex.pl/ a potem http://eastwest.com.pl to naprawdę daje mi do myślenia
<dfgg> http://eastwest.com.pl/uploads/attachments/2017/06/96/PLAN_PODZIAU.pdf
<dfgg> podziauuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<dfgg> gjm: cos dla ciebie
<gjm> AUUUUUUUU
<jacekn> bartek: czesto to jest wina wtyczek
<jacekn> problemy sieciowe sa bardzo czesto spowodowane kablami. Kiedys nawet zle polaczenia spowodowalo ze neutrina przekroczyly predkosc swiatla
<bartek> w tą stronę to bym nie narzekał
<gjm> https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/3/17422752/microsoft-github-acquisition-rumors
<gjm> Chyba tylko tutaj nie było jeszcze.
<dfgg> https://news.microsoft.com/2018/06/04/microsoft-to-acquire-github-for-7-5-billion/ zeby nie bylo ze ne bylo
<dfgg> masz, juz nie rumors
<gjm> Dzięki.
<Voldenet> ktoś na którymś szczeblu w MS źle zrozumiał "kup dla nas githuba", bo chodziło o wersję do zdeployowania na serwerach MS
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-05
<snickers> Uzywal ktoś może Bareos'a i jest wstanie powiedzieć czy da się zrobić nim backup clienta, ktory jest za NAT'em?
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> jest ochotniczka
<malutka> :3
<jacekn> snickers: chyba ciezko z tego co pamietam. Ale zawsze port forwarding mozesz zrobic
<snickers> myslałem o ssh revers tunel
<snickers> ale mialem nadzieje, ze mozna w jakis sposob wymusic zeby polaczenie bylo inicjalizowane z clienta
<drathir> snickers: pierwszy raz o takim systemie slysze, ale jak linux to zapewne sie da ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-06
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<jacekn> bry
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-07
<szatanszarlatan> bry, wspomoze ktos moze w glupiej sytuacji? wywalilo mi sterowniki w tablecie, siedze jak glupi na lotnisku, czarna lista na firewallu, moze ktos sciagnac z chomika (jedyne miejsce gdzie znalazlem paczke ze sterownikami) i zuploadowac na gdrive?
<szatanszarlatan> https://chomikuj.pl/mlodycom/Tablety/Tablet+Colorovo+8+Drivers/COLOROVO8,4801503611.ZIP(archive)
<Ashiren> oO
<Skrypciak> zyje ktos
<Skrypciak> ?
<gjm> Nie.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-08
<Diabla_plomba> siemka
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<gjm> Znowu sterowniki?
<Diabla_plomba> wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji dnia informatyka :D
<gjm> Ale weź nie obrażaj.
<Diabla_plomba> cze Ashiren cze gjm niee żadne sterowniki
<Ashiren> ke? przeciez dzien informatyka jest w 256. dniu roku
<Diabla_plomba> nie wiem w radio tak mówili lol
<Diabla_plomba> i światowy dzień oceanów
<Diabla_plomba> tak czy siak pozdrawiam
<gjm> Nie wiem co tu się stało.
<Ashiren> #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> A, no tak.
<oox16> Witam
<gjm> No, i?
<oox16> gjm: szukam sponsora ;-)
<oox16> albo dobrą duszę, która by mi pomogła przepchnąc pakiet
<drathir> a to nie lepiej switch wymienic?
<oox16> no nie, switch to ma swoją tablice a ja bym chciał pakiet tak umieścić na stałe
<oox16> na razie udało mi sie go wyprodukować, ale to połowa drogi, teraz trzeba pokazać, że jest ładny i cacy.
<oox16> drathir: a tak na serio znasz się?
<drathir> oox16: loop w multicascie zapewne by spelnial wymogi...
 * oox16 myślał serio
<drathir> oox16: tak na serio to pewnie, ze nie ^^ nawet ubu nie mam ;p
<drathir> *hides*
 * oox16 się smuci
<oox16> może być debian ;)
<drathir> jakis debian na routerze by sie znalazl ^^
<oox16> ale z OPaKowaniemG zapewne
<oox16> nie teges
<oox16> uzywasz moze jakiegos dobrego edytora do md?
<oox16> ludzie polecaja duchopisacza albo typora
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-09
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/BV6JXHP4j0YThy-_q1sZJPu5wToT6scWezpbPN373wY.jpg?s=eeb921a83e105a94a03ee912700fc068
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/rWgmPHhHS5ZJMl4edoHpNvkR4OzwvOmGFZU95008x6A.jpg?s=2fe305019bf10f6729175e304d1d81e4
<snickers> jaki moze byc powod, ze host wali zapytania ARP o jakis adres mimo, ze nigdzie nie moge sie doszukac jakiegos pakietu, ktory rozpoczynal by transmisje
<snickers> https://gist.github.com/pwojcieszonek/16475864ebba7f0c7c1afb991149b5d8
<snickers> host odpytuje sie o adres, ktory nie istnieje i nie chce przestac
<shuman> obstawiam trojana :D
<snickers> no ale dalej to troche bez sensu, ze tylko arpy leca
<jacekowski> snickers: bo najpierw beda zapytania arp
<jacekowski> snickers: a potem kolejne pakiety
<snickers> no tak
<jacekowski> a najlepsze jest to ze nestat pokaze status polaczenia jako SYN_SENT
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze pakiet SYN nie zostal tak na prawde wyslany
<snickers> tylko teraz skad to sie bierze ;)
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redditmedia.com/FOZUnYCAOHzVTeZI7AaJuD-Me9sqMPkIlw_8-pN2L74.jpg?s=7521a132c85d2a6ec0f9e057c027bc9a
<drathir> snickers:  jak ip nie ma to arp-y leca, chyba ze na sztywno cos gdzies siedzi i znalezc nie moze to pyta...
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/0eKtwn3JJ6Mcp1dLajEiq8lFJwKU-YkfbwkdRLLIxfQ.jpg?s=bd5e721dfdc6aadcd4438ba98a56b7d2
<snickers> drathir tak wiem, ale ilosci mnie przerazaly. okazalo sie, ze to blednie skonfigurowane haproxy.
<drathir> snickers: arp akurat normalna rzecza...
<snickers> drathir wiem, ze arp to normalna sprawa, ale jesli w ciagu 10-15 sekund na hoscie rejestruje 600-700 pakietow arp to juz mniej nromalne
<drathir> snickers: ktos kogos bardzo szuka ^^
<snickers> drathir no juz udalo mi sie namierzyc. Ktos jak robil konfiga do HAProxy to tylko dodawal nowe hosty, ale te ktorych juz nie ma nie zostaly usuniete z konfiguracji
<snickers> i haaproxy sie uprzejmie zapytuje
<Ashiren> :o https://i.redditmedia.com/Y_yUQ172fN4F_C6aH1ilU9Y7nHmjPa8VJJjKBIuxOZ8.jpg?s=0ba38891c5e3d1392dcb46d5c8b6349a
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-10
<joahim> hej
